# GPU NEWS Channel



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

_This is one of the two dedicated NEWS Channels that have been created after much request by many!

And I think I don't have to say anything else to it.
_*MOD EDIT:

Post all those zillions of gossips you find in the internet not in seperate threads but here. It becomes hard to manage a hell lot of news items which may or may not be true or which may not be significant enough for threads.

This thread has been stuck for a reason: To avoid clutter in tech news section.*
_=====================================================================================

_*Radeon 4730 is 55nm RV770LE                                    *

*PowerColor *was the first to inform the world that Radeon 4730 is coming and as the name implies, many expected a 40nm RV740 rather than RV770LE 55nm.

ATI used Nvidia renaming strategy (shame on you) as this is nothing more than Radeon 4830 renamed to justifiy its lower price. This is not a simple SKU rename as Radeon 4730 name implies that the card is different since it has 700MHz clock versus 575MHz on 4830, and 128 bit memory interface powered with 3600MHz GDDR5 memory. 

*www.fudzilla.com/content/view/13916/1/


----------



## desiibond (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

???

I thought it would be 40nm. if it is 55nm, then it would go down the gutter without any sale just like HD4830.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

^^ It's the HD4830 chips with GDDR5 and 128-bit, but the performance will be almost equal to HD4770 as this chip as 956million transistors.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

I think this is clever.

GDDR5 is becoming cheaper by day and has several advantages over GDDR3.

Halving the memory bandwidth helps cut down costs to manufacture GPU.

This can be used to include more GDDR5 because its only slightly more expensive, and there is a load of old 512MB GDDR5 modules lying around since newer high end GPUs need 1GB atleast.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

I think GDDR5 already costs almost as much as a good 0.8ns GDDR3 memory. And with 128-bit, the cost comes out to be very very low, instead of a 256-bit GDDR3.

And I think the HD4730 might just be faster than the HD4830 and the HD4850, remember, a 700MHz HD4830 beat a HD4850 hands-down!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> I think GDDR5 already costs almost as much as a good 0.8ns GDDR3 memory. And with 128-bit, the cost comes out to be very very low, instead of a 256-bit GDDR3.



Yup. But this could indeed also be a way to get rid of early 512MB GDDR5 ram modules.



> And I think the HD4730 might just be faster than the HD4830 and the HD4850, remember, a 700MHz HD4830 beat a HD4850 hands-down!



But it would have very little overclocking headroom considering the fact that it normally doesn't go much higher. It would be heavily sought after by OEMs I guess.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

atlast all compaddict threads in one... uhhhhhhh... relief...


----------



## ico (May 29, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Offtopic:
I suggested this a couple of times. But then some members said, "A news is a news"...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 30, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

LOLz
*But* don't forget, it's not mine thread, this is public. It's for all of us to share and discuss news here.


----------



## swordfish (May 31, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

hey guys dont consider me mega noob but i have less info for graphics card...
what are nvidia and ati? what is geforce?


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ati
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geforce


----------



## swordfish (May 31, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Thanks desi...


----------



## comp@ddict (May 31, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

*G300 taped out - GTX350?*


> *Transistors - 2.3 Billion
> Shader Units - 512
> Processing Power - 2457 GigaFlops
> 
> ...


These are the first impressions on the next generation high-end hardware from nVidia. And boy, it looks like this single-card would beat a GTX295 by 50%


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 31, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

^^Hell Yeah. This is only GTX350 ? Then we can expect 360, 370, 380, 390, etc too. Imagine how would they be.

OpenCL and OpenGL 3.0 support is SWEET. DirectX 11 isn't that great since there are no games.

I hope ATI HD5870 manages something to beat this beast.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



> ^^Hell Yeah. This is only GTX350 ? Then we can expect 360, 370, 380, 390, etc too. Imagine how would they be.


No, this is for the UBER-HIGH end card aka replacement for GTX295. This is to compete with the HD5870 X2.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

And is it a multi-GPU solution ?

I can't wait to get hold of one of ATI's mid/value-range cards from HD5000 series. I heard the HD5650 or HD5670 should perform at par with HD4850 or atleast HD4770 AND support OpenCL, OpenGL 3.0, DirectX 11 AND come quite close to the 1TFlop mark and consume less power being 40nm and most importantly, be priced around 110$ or Rs. 6000.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Looks like ATI wanted to test the market with HD4770 and this is the reason why they released tiny amount of these cards to the market.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



desiibond said:


> Looks like ATI wanted to test the market with HD4770 and this is the reason why they released tiny amount of these cards to the market.


Another reason is that TSMC is getting pwned with their 40nm process. Need to refine it further before starting to ship zillions of chips. This will affect both AMD and nVidia launch dates.

This means only one thing. Once AMD sets up Global Foundries, Inc. to start manufacturing its CPUs and GPUs (100% of its CPUs, 66% of its GPUs) AMD will have a distinct advantage over nVidia.

And since AMD will no more have to bother about switching fabs too fast and ending up making R&D losses, AMD can keep up with intel as far as CPU manufacturing processes is concerned.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Well said sir


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

reason y no Palit HD4770 and no other new cards from Gainward : xbit news


P.S. : the source was actually pointed out to me by dominator from this forum


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



j1n M@tt said:


> reason y no Palit HD4770 and no other new cards from Gainward : xbit news
> 
> 
> P.S. : the source was actually pointed out to me by dominator from this forum


Gainward is switching to only nVidia.
Palit/Gainward is pissed off at ATI thinking that its punishing it by not giving new chips for making custom boards, to protect interest of larger partners like Sapphire.

But fact remains, ATI is having a hard time getting the 40nm process up and running. So they are sending the *few* RV740 chips produced to their large partners like Sapphire.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

^^ya dats the real truth I think, they are only producing few RV740 chips.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

I do hope that Palit sticks to AMD. It's ATI that is giving lot of sales for Palit, esp. the 4xxx series cards. If AMD kicks out Palit, it will be a lose-lose situation.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

AMD always sux in marketing strategy. Nvidia and Intel always gains over AMD not only b'coz of technology, Nvidia's and Intel's marketing is wat makes them get standout in market share, no matter wat their pricing for products is, they still hav customers.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

*AMD DX 11 GPU IN OCTOBER

*Associates explain, that first video chip AMD with directX 11 support will appear during October 2009. In this time, the operating system Windows 7 will be presented, and even the consumer demand will grow . AMD is also ready to begin the production of its video chip new generation, but technological problems interfere with it. Company waits, when TSMC problems with 40 nm technical process will be removed.

*xtreview.com/

HD5800 coming guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

coool. And the war enters new level in October 

DX11
40nm
1GHz clock

Interesting
very interesting.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Right now HD5870 will be having 900 or 950MHz core. But 'm sure AIBs will come out with 1GHz and + variants.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Does it support OpenGL 3.1 and future OpenGL 3.2 ? Does it support OpenCL ?

I want the above two support in a mid range GPU since I will be taking up Computer Science Engineering in collage and I am interested in messing with OpenCL C++ libraries.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Does it support OpenGL 3.1 and future OpenGL 3.2 ? Does it support OpenCL ?

I want the above two support in a mid range GPU since I will be taking up Computer Science Engineering in collage and I am interested in messing with OpenCL C++ libraries.


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

*Nvidia Tegra Promises 1080p Video, 25-day Music*

Many of our mobile internet devices (MIDs) today are relatively underpowered. Given that the small devices are usually designed only for simple uses, they’re often of modest computational muscle. But Nvidia plans to shake things up with its Tegra chip technology.

A dozen new MIDs debuted at Computex today using Tegra, except that they weren’t quite the devices we expecting to get the Tegra-treatment. All of the Tegra-based devices were either netbooks or tablet when really, we're waiting for the technology to find its way to a PMP or cell phone.

Nvidia describes Tegra as a computer-on-a-chip with what it calls a “heterogeneous multiprocessor architecture.” A CPU runs the html and Java, an HD video processor that makes streaming HD video playback possible, and a GPU for a compelling user interface and for Flash acceleration.

Perhaps the biggest attraction of the Tegra is its computation power in relation to power draw. Nvidia advertised that Tegra devices are capable of: 

Listening to music for 25 days straight on one charge
Watching 1080p HD video for up to 10 hours
Playing video games at 46 frames per second

We’re impressed at the audio and music playback claims, but the variance in games makes us a little unsure about that 46 FPS claim.

At Computex are the following models already on display: 

Compal Communications, Inc. CN88 (netbook)
ICD Ultra (tablet)
Inventec Applications Corp. Rainbow (netbook)
Mobinnova Mabo (tablet)
Mobinnova ViewBook N910 (netbook)
Pegatron Vivid (netbook)
Wistron M5 (netbook)

source : *www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-tegra-mobinnova-elan-netbook,7942.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Tegra will come in netbooks and those will cost less than 199$. Sweet!!!



> Does it support OpenGL 3.1 and future OpenGL 3.2 ? Does it support OpenCL ?


Dunno, the drivers will tell


----------



## desiibond (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

AMD shows off world's first DirectX 11 GPU

COMPUTEX 2009, Taipei - June 3, 2009 - At a press conference in Taipei, Taiwan today, AMD (NYSE: AMD) publicly demonstrated the world's first Microsoft DirectX® 11 graphics processor. The series of demonstrations shed new light on the significantly improved computing experience set to debut at the end of 2009.1 The fusion of AMD's new ground-breaking graphics processors with the forthcoming DirectX 11 programming interface is set to forever change both applications and PC gaming for the better. To illustrate, AMD showed numerous examples of faster application performance and new game features using the world's first true DirectX 11 graphics processor.

· Get ready for a revolution: Games and other applications are about to get a lot better as a result of AMD's new graphics hardware and DirectX 11. DirectX 11 features such as tessellation will bring consumers higher quality, superior performing games making use of 6th generation AMD technology. Another DirectX 11 feature, the compute shader, will enable AMD's DirectX 11 graphics cards to help make Windows 7 run faster in a wide number of applications and in a manner that's completely transparent to users, for example, in seamlessly accelerating the conversion of video for playback on portable media players through a drag-and-drop interface.2

· DirectX 11 done right on AMD: The development of DirectX 11 has been broadly influenced by AMD graphics technology. Each new version of DirectX builds on the versions that came before it, and many of the capabilities of DirectX 11 were pioneered on AMD GPUs, including DirectX 10.1, tessellation, compute shaders, Fetch4, custom filter anti-aliasing and high-definition ambient occlusion shading.

· Bringing consumers DirectX 11 sooner: The preview of the world's first DirectX 11 graphics processor at Computex 2009 validates AMD's commitment to delivering leading technologies to market before anyone else, and to continuing to foster innovation in computing.

· Fueling developer demand: It's not just consumers who are excited about the prospects of DirectX 11, game developers are also incredibly enthusiastic about taking advantage of new DirectX 11 hardware to bring even better games to market, in large part due to AMD's readiness to meet their DirectX 11 needs. Many developers have indicated their commitment to building DirectX 11 games initially on AMD's DirectX 11 hardware, delivering superior performance and compatibility.

"AMD has a long track record of delivering pioneering features that have gone on to become mainstays in the DirectX experience, and we're doing it again with two mature, AMD-developed technologies in DirectX 11 – tessellation and the compute shader – both of which enable a better DirectX 11 experience for consumers," said Rick Bergman, Senior Vice President, AMD Products Group. "Today, we're previewing AMD's DirectX 11 graphics processor to build enthusiasm for this key technology so developers will have games available at launch and shortly thereafter. With the benefits it delivers to gaming, applications and Windows 7, developers are lining up to get their hands on our hardware, and we're confident that consumers will too."


source: *www.engadget.com/2009/06/03/amd-shows-off-worlds-first-directx-11-gpu/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

w00t! great. now can you show us something everybody can afford to buy ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> Tegra will come in netbooks and those will cost less than 199$. Sweet!!!


Dude, Tegra is not x86. No windows for you 
And it usually has 256MB  to 512MB RAM, etc. Only Debian ARM will be the OS of choice. And ANDROID ofcourse.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

HD4890 vs HD4890 OC vx GTX275 vs GTX285
*
HD4890*
1. Stock 850c/970m
2. Stock 2900c/1000m
3. Don't care about rest
*
GTX275/GTX285*
1. Stock
2. DOn't care about FTW OC version

Now, this review clears out every doubt people have over an HD4890. The HD4890 OC(released from AMD with 900MHz core and 1000MHz Memory) beats the GTX275 hands down. Where it loses, it loese by less than 1 fps(meaning 0.1 to 0.9fps only!)

And guys, you should really see this review thoroughly!

**www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hard...90-roundup-asus-diamond-his-sapphire-xfx.html*


----------



## afonofa (Jun 8, 2009)

The Sapphire HD4890 1GB Atomic looks good but...

By when can we expect it in India?
What would be the expected price?
For software like autodesk 3ds max and inventor, which would be better, the evga gtx 275 ftw with 896MB memory or the sapphire hd4890 atomic with 1GB? (on a full hd monitor)
 When the atomic is consistently at the top of the charts, then why is there such a big difference in the 3dmark vantage score between the sapphire hd4890 atomic and the evga gtx 275 ftw?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

1) No idea. if we are lucky, we will see it in few weeks time
2) 19-22k (non-atomic is $229 and atomic is $299)
3) couldn't find much difference between the two and I prefer nvidia as it has a slender lead over Atomic 1GB HD4890 and certainly has better drivers.
4) never trust those idiotic synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Atlast a non-reference HD4770 from Gigabyte and guess what, it comes without a cooler and has a massive silent heatpipe design and 1GB of GDDR5 memory. Get ready for a new leader in sub10k cards.

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1181/116a.th.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Atlast a non-reference HD4770 from Gigabyte and guess what, it comes without a cooler and has a massive silent heatpipe design and 1GB of GDDR5 memory. Get ready for a new leader in sub10k cards.

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1181/116a.th.jpg

Also announced is Powercolor HD4770 with Passive heatsink.

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-06-03/4770_scs1.jpg
*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-06-03/4770_scs2.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jun 8, 2009)

Powercolor HD4770 for overclockers with bigger and better fan :

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-06-03/4770_pcs1.jpg
*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-06-03/4770_pcs2.jpg


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Atlast a non-reference HD4770 from Gigabyte and guess what, it comes without a cooler and has a massive silent heatpipe design and 1GB of GDDR5 memory. Get ready for a new leader in sub10k cards.
> 
> *img197.imageshack.us/img197/1181/116a.th.jpg
> 
> ...


 
That heatsink is MASSIVE!!
Personally, I don't see any use of passively cooled 4770 as if you don't have fans blowing  out of case with that card, then all the heat will be dumped inside the case, not good at all. And if you already have a fan blowing air out, then you should also be able to bear the video card's noise considering the size of the heat-sink. 
Also, you don't want to do gaming with something passively cooled and a 4650 is plentiful if you want something passive to watch blu-ray and for LPCM.


----------



## I_no (Jun 8, 2009)

afonofa said:


> The Sapphire HD4890 1GB Atomic looks good but...
> 
> By when can we expect it in India?
> What would be the expected price?
> ...



Do people seriously do professional level rendering with gaming cards??
I always thought they(ATI, nVIDIA) make the gaming drivers useless for professional work to stop them from cannibalizing their Quadro-like series cards.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 9, 2009)

^^^ It is possible to SOFTMOD a GeForce Graphics Card to a Quadro FYI. And after the SOFTMOD, which is completely reversible, your GeForce Card works as good as a Quadro Card of the same specifications.

*AMD to Slash Prices of Radeon HD 4800 Series*

AMD is expected to introduce a series of price-cuts next month, for its ATI Radeon HD 4800 series graphics products. The price-cuts may amount to as much as *US $50*, perhaps taking advantage of the low manufacturing costs.

When implemented, the price of the high-end Radeon HD 4890 is expected to be $199, down $50 from its current price of $249. Radeon HD 4870 will sell for $149 from its current listing price of $199, although there needs to be some clarity on how the 1 GB and 512 MB variants are positioned. Finally, the Radeon HD 4850 will enter the $100 realm, to substitute the Radeon HD 4770, which seems to be suffering an acute stock shortage.

**www.techpowerup.com/96355/AMD_to_Slash_Prices_of_Radeon_HD_4800_Series_Products_in_Q3.html*

*So new prices of HD4800 series:-
1. HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 99$ (from 129$)
2. HD4870 1GB(I hope)GDDR5 @ 149$ (from 199$)
3. HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 199$(from 249$)

*Damn, nVidia is gonna have a tough time to beat that, especially when they are already selling their GTX200 series cards at the lowest possible prices.*
*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 9, 2009)

damn. HD4890 for $199 is totally wicked. go ATI go!!!

I hope this will initiate another price cut by nVidia.


----------



## I_no (Jun 9, 2009)

This is REAL BAD NEWS for nVIDIA.
They are already struggling and are not earning from gt200 as much as ATI is with R7xx and this only spells doom for them.

This move from ATI shows that they are making room for evergreen and it looks to be a big leap ahead from present generation.


----------



## topgear (Jun 10, 2009)

If those cards are going to be that cheap then my next gfx card will be an ATI one for sure


----------



## sam9s (Jun 10, 2009)

I am a huge fan of nVidia, I admit, but damm those prices, urging to opt for one.......come nVidia where is your market stratagy


----------



## constantine (Jun 10, 2009)

ATi have to reduce prices thats all they can do cause they have no other way to increase sales against nvidia sales. 
no doubt nvidia is gonna have to face some losses now case ppl are gonna make stupid decisions and but ATi.
but seriously ask yourself can ATi ever beat nvidia ............. if you still havent got the aanswer its NO!!!

If you are a true gamer make the right choice go for nvidia.


----------



## I_no (Jun 10, 2009)

constantine said:


> ATi have to reduce prices thats all they can do cause they have no other way to increase sales against nvidia sales.
> no doubt nvidia is gonna have to face some losses now case ppl are gonna make stupid decisions and but ATi.
> but seriously ask yourself can ATi ever beat nvidia ............. if you still havent got the aanswer its NO!!!
> 
> If you are a true gamer make the right choice go for nvidia.



Here comes a true nVidia fanboy, still living in g80 realm.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 10, 2009)

^^^ We are true gamers, but u are a true FANBOI.

Right now the only cards of nVidia that are selling like hot-cakes are:
-GTS 250
-GTX295

Now the problem is, GTX295 quantity of sales is like very very less, so not a big win for nVidia here. The only other card people are buying apart from HD4670, HD4770, HD4870 1GB and HD4890 is GTS 250, as a replacement of HD4770, as that card is not available everywhere in abundance and people are getting fooled of nVidia's naming strategy, 9800GTX to 9800GTX+ to GTS250


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2009)

I_no said:


> Here comes a true nVidia fanboy, still living in g80 realm.



certainly a true fanboy. Who else, using 8600GT will praise nVidia. That card resulted in total disaster. heat ups, lost exclusive partners, card recalls, punches from notebook manufacturers. 

Let him live in Virtual Reality


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2009)

constantine said:


> ATi have to reduce prices thats all they can do cause they have no other way to increase sales against nvidia sales.
> no doubt nvidia is gonna have to face some losses now case ppl are gonna make stupid decisions and but ATi.
> but seriously ask yourself can ATi ever beat nvidia ............. if you still havent got the aanswer its NO!!!
> 
> If you are a true gamer make the right choice go for nvidia.



This is 2009, did you know that ?



comp@ddict said:


> ^^^ We are true gamers, but u are a true FANBOI.
> 
> Right now the only cards of nVidia that are selling like hot-cakes are:
> -GTS 250
> ...



The REAL cards which make nVidia win are:

1. 9600GT
2. GTS250
3. GTX 260 Core216

Then maybe GTX295 is an extra addon to the above list.

ATI on the other hand has:

1. HD4770 512MB GDDR5 (not in stock)
2. HD4730 512MB GDDR5 (future replacement for HD4830 and HD4850)
3. HD4850 512MB GDDR3
4. HD4850 512MB GDDR5 (Palit's HD4870 512MB GDDR5 replacment)
6. HD4890 1GB GDDR5 1GHz Core (from sapphire; forgot version name)

But if you look closely, there is no competition here. Even GTS250 which competes with HD4770 can't compete due to lack of stock in RV740XT.


----------



## I_no (Jun 11, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ATI on the other hand has:
> 
> 1. HD4770 512MB GDDR5 (not in stock)
> 2. HD4730 512MB GDDR5 (future replacement for HD4830 and HD4850)
> ...


 
1. But will be, if yield issues are taken care of, which should be, but it is a card that won't last much long and is just a test chip for experimenting on 40nm and the real deal will be mainstream DX11 card coming along with WIN7 
2. HD 4730 is a crippled 4830 with GDDR5 and half the bus width @55nm and is no way competition to 4850, let alone beating it, even 4770 lags behind 4850 by ~1-2%.
3. Agreed
4. Agreed and if successful, then other vendors should also follow suite.
5. Sapphire ATOMIC and sapphire is not the only one, other vendors have also listed such parts, around 3-4 i have seen till now.

But I agree with you that nVidia is in a BAD position and I don't know anything how is it going to turn out for them. Maybe g92c @40nm


----------



## desiibond (Jun 17, 2009)

Sparkle Announces GeForce GTX 275 1792 MB
*www.techpowerup.com/96987/Sparkle_Announces_GeForce_GTX_275_1792_MB.html

Sapphire Radeon HD 4730 Shipped
*en.expreview.com/2009/06/16/sapphire-radeon-hd-4730-shipped.html#more-3934

 Sapphire HD 4730 is now available for pre-order at around €80.

Inno3D Announces GeForce GTX 295 Platinum Edition

*www.techpowerup.com/96955/Inno3D_Announces_GeForce_GTX_295_Platinum_Edition.html
specification: *www.techpowerup.com/img/09-06-16/24b.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2009)

^^ I've seen the review of HD4790, it matches the HD4870 512MB because it's the same card. 

But here's news with a *BANG*

*i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb261/pvhk/16028.jpg

GPU - HD4770 (with the cheap cooler)
Core - 1000MHz aka 1GHz!
Memory - 1050MHz aka 4.2GHz QDR

Another guy was able to do 1132MHz on the memory aka 4558MHz QDR with core at 1GHz.

This is amazing, I'm pretty sure this card would edge away towards a HD4870 512MB or the old GTX260(192 shaders) in performance with such clocks.

Hoping XFX or others release HD4770 with premium cooler and clocks such as 950MHz core and 1GHz memory(the memory is RATED to run at 1GHz after all)


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jun 26, 2009)

This is awesome... I was just looking for one to buy soon!


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

*The 3DMARK06 window is showing the cpu as Pentium III @ 3840 Mhz* . Lolz, why the hell 3DMARK06 is showing a quad core as P3 ???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

Damn I hadn't noticed at all, whoa!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^ I've seen the review of HD4790, it matches the HD4870 512MB because it's the same card.
> 
> But here's news with a *BANG*
> 
> ...



hmm. But for me, ATI OD in catalyst won't allow GPU clock higher than 830MHz and memory clock higher than 850MHz.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Damn I hadn't noticed at all, whoa!



Yup buddy  I think something is really going fishy with that image though not sure. Don't you think so ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2009)

*NVIDIA G210 AND GT220
*We already reported that during September this year NVIDIA can release a model number of desktop graphical solutions with video chips, which support *directX 10.1*, released on *40 nm technology*. The corresponding mobile products were presented during June. 

The chip has *24 standardized stream processors* and *64- bit bus*, which allow to communicate with DDR-2 or DDR- 3 memory  . One G210 version will work at  *600/1425/800 MHz* frequencies. The cost of video card on base Of *G210* will lie within the limits from *$30 to $35*.

GT220 possesses already *48 stream processors* and *128- bit bus*, which can communicate with DDR-2, DDR- 3 or GDDR- 3 memory . The memory capacity can reach 1 Gb. The frequencies of *GT220* are equal to *625/1375/800 MHz*. With the price *$55-60* video cards on base of GT220 will exceed the speed Of *GeForce 9500 GT.*

**xtreview.com/addcomment-id-9331-view-Nvidia-G210-and-GT220.html*


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2009)

^^ Any news about Nvidias plan on Dx11 gpu yet ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 3, 2009)

They will come by Edn 2009 or Q1 2010


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 3, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Any news about Nvidias plan on Dx11 gpu yet ?


it should be out by q1 2010. Ati will release there dx 11 cards before nvidia.


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2009)

@ *comp@ddict* & *ssk_the_gr8* - thanks for the info


----------



## heaths (Jul 10, 2009)

Today I had a little problem with component mapping and the attributes. And It has something to do with the fact that all my objects use interfaces.
simulationcredit


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ What kind of post is this ??????????


----------



## constantine (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not a fanboy! 
i am just a fan !
i woulda put up the same comment even if i had a gtx295!!
and the reason for my 8600gt is , i was short on cash and needed a gpu ! will be getting GTX 260 or 280 in november ! ( yea i know long wait but its worth it ! )


@ gautham- how can you say no competition? 
you said yourself gtx260 core 216 ! 
thats competiton enough! and it costs 10 - 11 k!

now hd4870 - immense power ! but extreme heating issues right ? 
gtx 260 - no heating issues ! and pretty much the same performance! 

but ati surprised me with 4890! i havent used the card yet ! but they say heating was not an issue on it ! 

now if 5890 or 5870 were to give awesome power and cooler solutions ! 
and were to release in october - i'd say thts great and make a suggestion to a friend to get the card ! i'd  bow down - seriously!

but it seriously was a bad idea for both companies to release new cards now! 
i mean most cards give good framerates and more than enough performance no new and upcoming games . right ?

so its point less for 5800s and 300s to come out now . agree ? 

btw - anyone know when 300s are to release ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think HD4870 has extreme heating issues. The card gets hot but that never hampered any gaming experience for gamers. 

yes, HD4890 is a good card but there, GTX275 is ahead in fps.

woh said that 5xxx and 3xx is coming now. ATI and Nvidia  are trying to clear existing stock and this is the main reason why ATI suddenly stopped HD4770 production.

Now that 22" FullHD monitor is avialable for 10k, many are going for FullHD and ATI/Nvidia do need to provide a sub-9k GPU that can do FullHD gaming with ease. ATI 4770 can play few games but not all. HD4850/GTS250 are now available for 7k-8k and these are good for FullHD gaming. 

So, the strategy for ATI/Nvidia could be to put 40nm cards having the power of HD4870/GTX260 inside 9k price range and then release 5xxx and 3xx at 15k-18k price point.


----------



## constantine (Jul 15, 2009)

Agreed!

and a friend owns 4870 . and turst me it heats up a lot , but could it just be a prob with his card ? and a review also said that the core heats up to 80 and the dual slot cooler cant keep up tht much , and air output is about 60c . not sure if this waaas the x2 version .

and arent  4850 and 260 at a pretty decent price now?
as per itwares - HD4850 1gig - 12k , gtx260 -11k

and which are the 22" monitors other than benq avail for 10k?

and i think i read in this thread that 5xxx is releasing in october , not too sure.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 15, 2009)

HD4850 512meg is around 7k and 1gig is around 8.5k (not 12k/11k)

for monitor, check Samsung 2233SW for 10.5k


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 15, 2009)

^^^HD4850 is around 7k yes, but 1GB is at 8-8.2k


----------



## constantine (Jul 16, 2009)

WTF! i thought itwares was cheaper ! 
and where do you get it for 8.5 k ? and where do you get the samsung monitor too?
i think its costlier in banglore


----------



## desiibond (Jul 16, 2009)

Check in SP Road. It will be lot cheaper than what you get in itwares. Also check lynx-india.com if you want accurate pricing.


----------



## constantine (Jul 19, 2009)

yea the last time i checked in sp road 260 was 12 k.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 28, 2009)

*AMD ATI FirePro V8750 Workstation Graphics Card released*

This now is the fastest workstation graphics card (meant for 3d desgin and not meant for gaming).

review: *hothardware.com/Articles/ATI-FirePro-V8750-Workstation-Graphics-Card/?page=8

ATI press release: *www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/amd-delivers-its-most-2009jul27.aspx


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 29, 2009)

**tpucdn.com/images/news/ati.gifRadeon HD 4860 in the Works?

*AMD released the industry's first 40 nm desktop GPU. The RV740 went on to make only one SKU, the Radeon HD 4770. The company filled its Radeon HD 4700 series almost overnight two more SKUs positioned on either sides of the HD 4770, based on the 55 nm RV770/RV790 GPUs instead, due to stock shortages. These also impacted on the inventories of the HD 4770, which forced AMD to reposition the Radeon HD 4850 in the sub-$110 segment, creating a bit of a void between it and the roughly $150 HD 4870. If anyone of you is up for yet another ATI Radeon SKU, here's one coming your way: Radeon HD 4860. 

The Radeon HD 4860 seems to have been already taped out, sampled, and pictured by sections of the Chinese media. At the heart of it is the RV790 GPU in a different configuration codenamed RV790GT. It has 640 stream processors instead of 800 on the HD 4850, except that it uses a 256-bit GDDR5 memory interface, and effectively higher clock speeds. The core is clocked at 700 MHz, and the memory at 750 MHz (3000 MHz effective). The PCB pictured shows the card to powered by a single 6-pin power connector. It is expected to be positioned in at the $130 price point, and in theory, competitive with NVIDIA's GeForce GTS 250.

*www.techpowerup.com/img/09-07-28/79a_thm.jpg

*www.techpowerup.com/100337/Radeon_HD_4860_in_the_Works?.html


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2009)

From the specs it looks like it will beat HD4850 in performance front & HD4850 will be replaced by it


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 3, 2009)

I wish they produce an HD4790 with these specs:-

*RV740
640 SPs
128-bit Memory Interface
4GHz(QDR) GDDR5
1GB Memory
950MHz Core Clock*

Such a card, say for 125$ would be a clear winner!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I wish they produce an HD4790 with these specs:-
> 
> *RV740
> 640 SPs
> ...


Do you realize that you are talking about a card which could have serious manufacturing problems and only one in five prospective card buyers would be able to pick a card up ?

Most of AMD-ATI's 40nm GPU research has gone into making better and better cards, but their process is still being refined into something which makes enough number of cards to keep the market happy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2009)

Well yes, i agree on that. But now TMSC production rate on 40nm is 60% not 20% anymore.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2009)

what's up with the low memory interface on all of the ATI cards?? why can't they expand it like 448-bit on GTX260 and GTX 275?? Please explain..


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2009)

As of now GDDR5 supports 256-bit memory interface ( max ). So there is no question of 448 or 512 bit 

Even with 256 bit memory interface it's equivalent to 512bit GDDR3 

So with just 128 bit mem interface it's same as 256bit GDDR3 ( it used on many nvidia cards )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 6, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Well yes, i agree on that. But now TMSC production rate on 40nm is 60% not 20% anymore.


60% still ain't 99% as it should be...


hellknight said:


> what's up with the low memory interface on all of the ATI cards?? why can't they expand it like 448-bit on GTX260 and GTX 275?? Please explain..


cheaper to manufacture lower memory interface cards. the performance drops can be gained back from else where, like using GDDR5 instead of GDDR3 and making cards more VFM.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 8, 2009)

512-bit GDDR5 is for nVidia.

AMD plays smart, goes for Dual 2 x 256-bit GDDR5 instead in the RV870 X2 or R800 chip.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 8, 2009)

whatever the specs are, in the end fps is what we take as test result. Look at HD4770. it rocks even with a 128bit GDDR5


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> whatever the specs are, in the end fps is what we take as test result. Look at HD4770. it rocks even with a 128bit GDDR5


Thats for end users. BUT:

1. Like the old GHz myth, that higher means better (see athlon vs pentium wars), even the bandwidth myth exists. People tend to think that 256bit GDDR3 is better than 128bit GDDR5.

2. Lower bandwidth indeed is CHEAPER to manufacture. And that is the reason why HD4870X2 came at the price during launch of a SINGLE GTX280 and pwned the world.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup, GDDR5 has become cheap to manufacture thanks to AMD, and 128-bit is dead cheap for them.

I wonder if they will use 64-bit GDDR5 in the lower end HD5000 series.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2009)

*ATI Stream vs. NVIDIA CUDA - GPGPU computing battle royale*

Parameter 1: Evaluate CPU usage and determine how much of the computing load being handled by the CPU with ATI Stream/CUDA enabled and disabled

Winner: ATI Stream. During our evaluation, we noticed considerable differences in CPU usage between transcoding with ATI Stream and CUDA. CUDA's average CPU usage was in the 80s, while Stream was closer to the high 60s. The extra CPU usage didn't really help CUDA in producing faster transcoding times either. So, the winner would have to be ATI Stream because it used less resources and produced faster transcoding times. It also left enough resources for users to do additional tasks during transcoding.

Parameter 2: What performance differences will consumers notice between using ATI Stream or CUDA?

Winner: ATI Stream. The performance differences between these two GPGPU technologies was a bit mixed because Stream used less CPU power and had better transcoding times, but it seemed to produce lower quality videos. If we strictly viewed just the "performance" portion of our review, ATI Stream would win because of its benchmark results during performance testing. We'll give a slight edge to ATI Stream in this portion of our ranking.

Parameter 3: Subjectively evaluate the image quality of outputted video that was transcoded with ATI Stream and CUDA

Winner: NVidia CUDA. CUDA seemed to produce a higher-quality image in two out of the three video clips we captured screenshots from. ATI Stream's outputted video was a little bit softer in a few parts of the test videos and CUDA's screenshots were brighter, clearer, and showed a little more detail overall. So, we'll give CUDA the image quality crown.

Read On


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *ATI Stream vs. NVIDIA CUDA - GPGPU computing battle royale*
> 
> Parameter 1: Evaluate CPU usage and determine how much of the computing load being handled by the CPU with ATI Stream/CUDA enabled and disabled
> 
> ...


Wait a second, OpenCL mar gaya kya ? I am waiting for both ATI and nVidia to embrace OpenCL and say tata to Stream and CUDA so that we can see some interoperatability here and these guys still have STREAM vs CUDA wars ???
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


comp@ddict said:


> Yup, GDDR5 has become cheap to manufacture thanks to AMD, and 128-bit is dead cheap for them.
> 
> I wonder if they will use 64-bit GDDR5 in the lower end HD5000 series.


64-bit GDDR5 sounds possible but I think there is a higher probability of them using "normal" DDR3 (not GDDR3) memory since its fast evolving, cheap to manufacture, widely available and has low power consumption.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2009)

@ desiibond - thanks for the review 


@ MetalheadGautham - 64 bit GDDR5 may perform same as 128 bit GDDR3. I don't think gfx card manufacturers will use DDR3 as GDDR3 or GDDR5 64 bit replacement. Coz DDR3 has more latency as compared to both GDDR3 & GDDR5. What you may see is manufacturers may use DDR3 as DDR2 replacement on dirt cheap gfx cards.


@ comp@ddict - yup, ATI may use either 64 bit GDDR5 or 128 bit GDDR3 as both performs naerly same & the production cost is also nearly same.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 10, 2009)

If GDDR5 becomes mainstream, tat might get cheaper than 128-bit GDDR3


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ Yup, that should be...lets wait & see what will happen next


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2009)

*World first Radeon HD 4750 pictured*

This HD4750 adopts non-reference PCB and features AC cooler instead of older cooler.Compared to HD4770,it has lower frequency due to low heat dissipation of 40nm RV740.In terms of cooler,aluminum heatsink and large-size silent fan with low speed can meet cooling demand.

Read On


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 13, 2009)

The price is a freaking 80$ awesome!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> The price is a freaking 80$ awesome!


Unfortunately that 80$ won't become Rs. 4000


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, it wud end up at 5-5.2k hate these stupid duties.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Yes, it wud end up at 5-5.2k hate these stupid duties.


nope. minimum 5.5k.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

But still, it's only 20Mhz slower than HD4770, hardly any difference. And doesn't require a power connector. It will become the new budget king(short lived)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But still, it's only 20Mhz slower than HD4770, hardly any difference. And doesn't require a power connector. It will become the new budget king(short lived)


Yeah. It could fill the void till HD5650 arrives.

Does it support OpenCL ?


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 15, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *World first Radeon HD 4750 pictured*
> 
> This HD4750 adopts non-reference PCB and features AC cooler instead of older cooler.Compared to HD4770,it has lower frequency due to low heat dissipation of 40nm RV740.In terms of cooler,aluminum heatsink and large-size silent fan with low speed can meet cooling demand.
> 
> Read On



Sorry for asking, but whats so special in it? BTW, Windows 7 has DX 11, so should I wait for DX 11 or should I purchase 4770 ?

Thnx in advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

Wait for DX11, it's coming September 10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Wait for DX11, it's coming September 10


I just want the following support:

1. OpenGL 3.3
2. OpenCL
3. OpenAL

I don't give a damn about DirectX 11.

And yeah, I also need

1. Price under 5K
2. High Power Efficiency
3. 1GB framebuffer (for 3D)
4. 1080p Crysis 0xAA @ FPS>45


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, the new Catalyst 9.8 supports some of what you need.

And 1GB under 5k plus performance is highly unlikely.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2009)

maybe in half year, that could be highly likely


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm hoping the 800 shader or 960 Shader DX11 40nm cards(not 1200 high end) are cheaper, as

HD58xx series will be priced 249$ and up. 960 Shaders hopefully 175$ or so.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

anyways, just less than a month of waiting and we will know who is going to take the dx11 crown.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 16, 2009)

ATI Catalyst 9.8 is out

Without much of a buzz except past leaks suggesting that the company would roll out a beta at this year's Quakecon, AMD released the ATI Catalyst 9.8 WHQL driver suite to readers of the company blog, before formally announcing it and adding it to the AMD Game portal. The package installs drivers for ATI Radeon graphics hardware, including its discrete and integrated graphics processors, AMD 7-series chipsets, and ATI Theater series multimedia products.

With lack of proper documentation (read: release notes) at hand, there are no specifics available about the driver, though one could expect the usual application/hardware/OS-specific enhancement, a possibly expanded supported products list with new SKUs in the Radeon HD 4700/4800 series that surfaced over the last month.

Download:

vista/win7 32-bit: *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1567/ATI_Catalyst_9.8_Software_Suite_Vista/7_32-bit.html

vista/win7 64bit: *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1568/ATI_Catalyst_9.8_Software_Suite_Vista/7_64-bit.html

xp 32 bit: *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1569/ATI_Catalyst_9.8_Software_Suite_WinXP_32-bit.html

xp 64 bit: *www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1570/ATI_Catalyst_9.8_Software_Suite_WinXP_64-bit.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2009)

NExt will be Catalyst 9.9, with DX11 support!!! OMG it's coming!


----------



## x3060 (Aug 18, 2009)

but then will 4670 support dx 11.... i think it needs new cards entirely .


----------



## desiibond (Aug 18, 2009)

HD4670 will not support DX11 but DX11 games will definitely be compatible with HD4670 and they will run in DX10 mode. Just like current DX10 games running in DX9 mode in XP or DX9 hardware.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL, otherwise no one would have ever upgraded from a 9800PRO

*tpucdn.com/images/news/catalyst.gif
*AMD Details ATI Catalyst 9.8* 
 		AMD today made ATI Catalyst 9.8 driver suite available to the masses through its proper channel of posting it on the AMD Game portal, complete with related documentation. The company released the software last friday to readers of the company blog, just so it could loosely coincide with the bulk of activity during Quakecon 2009, when the company also carried out a series of private demonstrations of its upcoming DirectX 11 compliant graphics hardware to sections of the media.

Catalyst 9.8 has an unusually long changelog this time around, which can be attributed to two important changes: a series of CrossFireX performance enhancements that are game-specific, and the inclusion of OpenGL 3.1 support. 

*Performance Enhancements:*

Battleforge DirectX 10/DirectX 10.1 performance improves up to 15-50% in CPU limited settings with the largest gains in CrossfireX configurations.
Company of Heroes DirectX 10 performance improves by up to 10-77% in CPU limited settings.
Crysis DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 10% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 34% in CPU limited settings.
Crysis Warhead DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 7% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 69% in CPU limited settings.
Far Cry 2 DirectX 10 Dual CrossfireX performance improves as much as 50% and Quad CrossfireX performance improves as much as 88% in CPU limited settings.
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X. DirectX 10/DirectX 10.1 Dual CrossfireX performance improves up to 40% in CPU limited settings with Quad CrossfireX performance improving up to 60%.
UnigineTropics OpenGL performance improves 5-20%
UnigineTropics DirectX 10 Quad CrossfireX performance improves 5-20% in CPU limited settings.
World in Conflict DirectX 10 performance improves by 5-10%.
*OpenGL 3.1 Support*

Support for OpenGL Shading Language 1.30 and 1.40.
Instanced rendering with a per-instance counter accessible to vertex shaders (GL ARB draw instanced).
Data copying between buffer objects (GL EXT copy buffer).
Primitive restart (NV primitive restart). Because client enable/disable no longer exists in OpenGL 3.1, the PRIMITIVE RESTART state has become server state, unlike the NV extension where it is client state. As a result, the numeric values assigned to PRIMITIVE RESTART and PRIMITIVE RESTART INDEX differ from the NV versions of those tokens.
At least 16 texture image units must be accessible to vertex shaders, in addition to the 16 already guaranteed to be accessible to fragment shaders.
Texture buffer objects (GL ARB texture buffer object).
Rectangular textures (GL ARB texture rectangle).
Uniform buffer objects (GL ARB uniform buffer object).
SNORM texture component formats.


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2009)

*AMD Expected to Launch DX11 GPU on Sept. 10*


Could the ATI DirectX 11 card be launching on September 10? Could be!



Earlier this year during June, AMD demonstrated at Computex the first DirectX 11 GPU, and most recently at Quakecon, the chip maker is showing off its latest silicon once again. 

Expreview got a hold of an AMD presentation from Quakecon that reads, "On Thursday, September 10, 2009, you won't believe your eyes… Please join us as we unveil a new PC experience. Formal invitation with more details to come."

Given the timing of the slide and the recent demonstration of the ATI "Evergreen" DX11 hardware, it's a safe assumption that AMD will be launching something next month.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-evergreen-DirectX-DX11-ATI,8471.html


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

^^yes. they are going to release DX11 cards so that they can have a good headstart against nVidia and also be ready for win7 retail release.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

*Vertex3D Announces Partnership with Arctic Cooling, Intros VTX3D HD4870*

VERTEX3D, a new expected brand of AMD graphics card, today announced the partnership with leading cooling solution provider, ARCTIC COOLING, ready to bring a premium cooling solution of HD4870 series, provides a perfect combination of ultimate gaming performance and the coolest operating environment.

VTX3D HD4870 clocks in with a 770MHz core speed and 900MHz of memory speed that provides a superior gaming performance. In addition, VTX3D HD4870 is equipped with ARCTIC COOLING Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro cooling solution, with dual 92mm fans to increase air flow at low fan speed and 4 heatpipes to reinforce its cooling performance. VTX3D HD4870 cooling solution offers a surprisingly quiet operation for gamers to immerse themselves in the gaming world.

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6587/vertex3dradeonhd4870.th.jpg

this card looks like a monster 

Read on


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2009)

Not worth, triple slot, and WTF with an HD 4870?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

It's just the beginning for them


----------



## desiibond (Aug 21, 2009)

*AMD ''Juniper'' ASIC Pictured*

The cooler resembles the one found on Radeon HD 4770 (reference), and Radeon HD 3870, albeit opaque black. With the 40 nm GPU running presumably cool, its air vent on the rear panel is reduced in size, and makes way for an arsenal of connectivity that includes two DVI-D connectors, and one each of HDMI and DisplayPort, just as pictured earlier. The PCB is black in color, holds memory on either sides. The card draws its power from one 6-pin PCI-E power connector. Expect a lot more about this as we head toward September 10, when AMD plans to unveil its next-generation GPU technology. Juniper is part of AMD's "Evergreen" family of DirectX 11 compliant GPUs.

Read On


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^yes. they are going to release DX11 cards so that they can have a good headstart against nVidia and also be ready for win7 retail release.



Waiting for DX11 GPU ( & windows 7 Final release ). I wish if they could come under under 10K & a DX11 GPu from nvidia ( that will make the competition fine ). Finger-crossed


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 22, 2009)

The top end HD5870 will end up at 249 or 299$ price.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> The top end HD5870 will end up at 249 or 299$ price.




Then they will gonna cost here atleast $280 & $325 or even more.

BTw, thanks for informing.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2009)

*AMD DX11 Cypress is HD 5870 & HD 5850*

AMD has informed their partners that their upcoming DX11 Cypress cards will be known as Radeon HD 5800 series. Cypress XT is Radeon HD 5870 while Cypress PRO is Radeon HD 5850. The key features of these DX11 cards are :

    * 1GB GDDR5 memory
    * ATI Eyefinity technology with support for up to three displays
    * ATI Stream technology
    * Designed for DirectCompute 5.0 and OpenCL
    * Accelerated Video Transcoding (AVT)
    * Compliant with DirectX 11 and earlier revisions,supports OpenGL 3.1
    * ATI CrossFireX multi-GPU support for highly scalable performance
    * ATI Avivo HD video and display technology
    * Dynamic power management with ATI PowerPlay technology
    * 2x DL-DVI, DisplayPort, HDMI
    * PCI Express 2.0 interface

source: *vr-zone.com/articles/-rumour-amd-dx11-cypress-is-radeon-hd-5870--hd-5850/7469.html?doc=7469


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 25, 2009)

^^ Si I guess they'll be priced very high.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 25, 2009)

I am thinking of 10k and 15k price points for HD5850 and HD5870 respectively.
They can enjoy the flexibility of pricing a bit high till nvidia releases their own DX11 cards.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 26, 2009)

*Sapphire ships new-and-improved Radeon HD 4770*

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/5092/hd4770new.th.jpg

GPU Clock: 750MHz
GDDR5 memory clock: 3,200MHz

Most noticeable change is the new Arctic Cooler's cooling solution which will be exclusive to Sapphire.

out: reference cooler, one DVI port
in: arctic cooler, one VGA port, one HDMI port.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 27, 2009)

*Graphics Add-in Board Market Sees Ups Amidst Downs in Q2 2009*

AMD jumps up 4% in dedicated GPU market share and nvidia share declines by same percentage.

Cut-throat competition between major graphics processor vendors had to happen in the worst of times as far as the economic weather goes. The latest papers by Jon Peddie Research (JPR) covering the state of graphics add-in board market reveals that Q2 2009 has been a better quarter than Q1, but still worse compared to last year. This quarter, around 16.81 million units were shipped, which is a welcome 3 percent increase over the previous quarter (16.32 units), while compared to Q2 2008, shipments are down 15 percent. In contrast, the integrated graphics (IGP) market saw a 4 percent increase compared to last year.

One of the factors that could have contributed to the slump, according to JPR, is the replenishment of inventories in Q2, which overshadowed its digestion (sales). As for gainers and losers, AMD gained a handy 4 percent of market-share, while NVIDIA lost just that amount. AMD stands at 35 percent, with NVIDIA at 64 percent, against last quarter's 31 and 68 percent respectively. JPR however notes that "despite its renewed competitiveness, however, AMD hadn’t yet seen a sustained growth in market share, as NVIDIA adamantly refused to give up any volume, aggressively cutting prices as necessary to avoid a loss in share," so in essence, NVIDIA's move to introduce drastic price cuts for some mid-thru-high end products seems to have worked in its favour. Hopefully H2 2009 looks better under JPR's watchglass, as new product launches are definitely indicated, and of course, there's the holiday shopping season incoming.

Source :techpowerup


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't wait for HD5850.

OMG an propous quads too!


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 10, 2009)

Guys, any updates on Cypress ? Its 10th Sept


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

^^no updates dude. donno what's going on at AMD camp.


----------



## Krow (Sep 10, 2009)

I think AMD is having a regroup. Maybe they are strategising as to what to do to cull Intel.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

finally, here is an update:

*AMD Cypress "Radeon HD 5870" accelerator official pictures*

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/2534/114athm.jpg

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/3250/114bthm.th.jpg
[img=*img197.imageshack.us/img197/5730/114cthm.jpg]

[img=*img193.imageshack.us/img193/6240/114dthm.jpg]


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

*RADEON HD5870 EXCLUSIVE - 1600 SHADERS*




> The chip works at *825MHz* and has *1600 shaders*, two times more than RV770 which indicates that the chip is two times faster than the year old RV770.
> 
> The chip has as many as *2.1 billion transistors* and is more than twice the number the RV770 packs, which has 956 million transistors. The card uses GDDR5 memory clocked at *1.3GHz (5.2GHz in quad mode*) and can provide more than 150GB/second bandwidth. The power of this card stays at *180W* while in idle the power drops down to *27W*, three times less than the 90W on 4870.



*RADEON HD5850 REVEALED - 1440 SHADERS*

{QUOTE]ATI's Radeon HD 5850 card is a slower and crippled version of the Radeon HD 5870 and this slower card has 1440 shaders and runs at 725MHz.

Just like the Radeon HD 5870, this card comes with 32ROPs and the maximum power consumption is 170W under load and 27W when idle. [/QUOTE]


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 10, 2009)

nice updates 

-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
no benchmarks till now ....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

they will be in very soon. just wait


----------



## himanshu_game (Sep 10, 2009)

waiting.........


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2009)

Benchies, come already!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 10, 2009)

looks like AMD has pushed the release date to September 23rd. found this in some site but forgot to copy the link.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll take the wait and watch path untill nvidia releases GT3 series as there is no DX11 GPU currently available in market other than HD5870 and HD5850 

Untill then ATI FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

Sapphire Radeon HD4750 pictures

As the first AMD 40nm RV740-based graphics card, Sapphire Radeon HD 4750 Platinum is powered by 480 stream processors, and ships with GDDR5 memory as well as Core/Memory clock of 750/800MHz, with a total memory bandwidth of 51.2GB/s.

Price: sub $100
Good news is that this particular model is factory overclocked and runs at HD4770's speed.

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3063/sapphireradeonhd475001.th.jpg

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/4301/sapphireradeonhd475003.th.jpg

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/7713/sapphireradeonhd475005.th.jpg

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/4507/sapphireradeonhd475008.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/6307/sapphireradeonhd475007.th.jpg

*img183.imageshack.us/img183/4424/sapphireradeonhd475006.th.jpg

Read On


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2009)

480 SPs and 100$ wtf!!!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is the spec list for HD5850 and HD5870:

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3520/specsw.th.jpg

HD5850 itself has nearly double the pixel rate that HD4890 has and 60% more performance. Now, I do feel that at 17k, it's appropriately priced. And it will definitely fall to 11k and stabilize there.


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

And its supposed to run cooler (40 nm!!!)!!! Will it consume lesser power than 4890? I am talking about both 5850 and 5870.


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

the performance given in the chart cannot be directly attributed to in-game perf...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 11, 2009)

*ZOMG!!!! Some AIR COOLED HD4770s*
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/5774/16232c3d.jpg

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/42/16401.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/6410/3d0616361.jpg

*THE BEST IS YET TO COME!!!!*
*i438.photobucket.com/albums/qq108/riskatoft/wr3d06.jpg


----------



## amitash (Sep 11, 2009)

^dude just post the link


----------



## ico (Sep 11, 2009)

There goes my bandwidth....Thumbnails please!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

*ATI Catalyst 9.9 WHQL Released *


AMD released version 9.9 of its ATI Catalyst driver suite that provides drivers and related essential software for ATI Radeon graphics processors, AMD 7-series core-logic, and ATI Multimedia products. This release mainly intends to fix application-specific issues, and features related to Catalyst Control Center application. For more details, refer to the Release Notes document. Highlights include:

•Anti-Aliasing support for Ghostbusters
•ATI CrossFireX support for Resident Evil 5
•Graphics corruption fix for Sims 3
•Catalyst Control Center - Basic now responds properly after exiting Quick Adjust Video Settings
•Edge enhancement and de-noise sliders in Catalyst Control Center no longer lags or appears out of sync with mouse movement
•Launching Hotkeys Manager in Catalyst Control Center no longer causes an unhandled exception error
•The "Desktop Rotation" page in Catalyst Control Center no longer shows additional information for the second display when the secondary adapter is connected
•HDMI is now detected properly as DTV (HDMI) instead of DTV (DVI) when the HDMI display is hotplugged for the first time
•Catalyst Control Center no longer displays error message when specific HDMI displays are hot unplugged and hotplugged back
•Intermittent failures no longer occur with MediaShow Espresso once a transcoding process has been completed

*techpowerup.com/103620/ATI_Catalyst_9.9_WHQL_Released.html


----------



## hellknight (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys what are your views on GTS 250 based cards.. my friend wants to go for a NVIDIA based card.. so i'm thinking that GTS 250 should be a better option.. its cheap around 7.5k I guess..


----------



## desiibond (Sep 12, 2009)

yes. on a 7k budget, it rocks!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 12, 2009)

For 7k, I STRONGLY SUGGEST:

Sahh[ire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 Artic Accelero @ 7.5k

It's a STEALLL, and better than GTS250


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> For 7k, I STRONGLY SUGGEST:
> 
> Sahh[ire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 Artic Accelero @ 7.5k
> 
> It's a STEALLL, and better than GTS250



I think HD4850 performs better than HD4770 and GTS250 performs a little bit better than HD4850.

I guess you are suggesting that sapphire card for insane gpu ocing and churn out the maximum performance out of HD4770 for Maximum Game


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

4770 is not VFM until 4850 leaves the market. It needs a price drop. Okay, maybe I'd buy it and OC, but most people don't do it and rightly so. That way, we have to wait for 57xx to be great and then we can recommend 4770, which will be dirt cheap. Till then GTS 250 is the way to go.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Let me tell you why i recommend HD4770:-

1. 80W TDP(GTS250 has a fckin 141W)
2. 40nm technical process(it's idle and max temps are like kids infront of HD4850 and GTS250)
3. Extreme Overclocablity(GTS250 can go 800MHz, but it already consumes 141W!, HD4850 will burn if you go from 625Mhz to 675MHz on stock cooler).
4. GDDR5 (oh come on, just having GDDR5 on your card is darn sweet!!!)


----------



## amitash (Sep 13, 2009)

^Useless 3rd and 4th points...not many ppl OC and getting a card for gddr5 is like marrying someone because of looks only


----------



## Krow (Sep 13, 2009)

Point one isnt very valid too. Performance isnt as much as GTS 250 and anyway we always recommend good PSU's to buyers, so no worries.

Anyway, at that price (7.4k), I'd rather buy the GTS 250 than the 4770! Performance matters to me. At a price of say, 6-6.5k, that GFX card would be out of stock everywhere, but not now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmm, so point no. 2 in favour of me.  141W TDP vs 80W + Non-reference cooling


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

^Yeah, 40nm is something which is truly beneficial in terms of component life and performance.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2009)

@ comp@ddict - 1 and 2 - nice points to get a HD4770


----------



## amitash (Sep 14, 2009)

isnt the hd4850 available for ~7k?


----------



## Krow (Sep 14, 2009)

^6.6k to 7k depending on where you look and much better performance, but still, GTS 250 is better in that segment purely as it is not exactly a frying pan.


----------



## topgear (Sep 15, 2009)

amitash said:


> isnt the hd4850 available for ~7k?



Yup, but it's only the 512MB GDDR3 version form powercolor which is Rs. 6.6-6.8K but the 1GB GDDR3 model costs Rs. 7.5K


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 15, 2009)

But again I say, getting HD4770 is better than HD4850.......or GTS250 for that matter...


----------



## amitash (Sep 15, 2009)

^lol...both the cards outperform 4770..wats the point?


----------



## Krow (Sep 15, 2009)

^AND *insane* OCability is NOT a factor I would look for while buying. It would be a tertiary option. Price vs performance FTW!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 16, 2009)

amitash said:


> ^lol...both the cards outperform 4770..wats the point?


Look, when three cards perform like:

30fps
32fps
28fps

It doesn't make any difference, since none will....

And if it's

69fps
72fps
67fps

Even now there's no difference, since FULL game fun is there on all cards....get it?


----------



## amitash (Sep 16, 2009)

^if the one that performs even 5ps more and is the same price....i would get the faster one....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

*Images of Sapphire Radeon HD4860 Platinum*

640 stream processors
core clock: 700MHz
memory clock: 750MHz
256-bit GDDR5
DVI-D, HDMI, DisplayPort
<$120

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9741/153al.th.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/7696/153bo.th.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/7404/153cu.th.jpg

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/5994/153d.th.jpg

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/3430/sapphirehd4860platinum0.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3430/sapphirehd4860platinum0.th.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/3430/sapphirehd4860platinum0.th.jpg

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/3430/sapphirehd4860platinum0.th.jpg

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/3430/sapphirehd4860platinum0.th.jpg

It's Bye Bye HD4770!

Read On


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2009)

120$, wow, AMD is flooding the market..

Next HD4890 for 160$


----------



## Krow (Sep 17, 2009)

65nm or 40nm? Anyway, 256bit GDDR5 is awesome!


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

55nm RV790


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

what is the power requirement of hd5850? vx450 can pull it at high load?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

HD5850 requirement is below 180W afaik. and yes, VX450 should be able to handle this card.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 17, 2009)

what is the price of HD 4770 and HD 4850 now?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 17, 2009)

HD4770 is at 7.2k and HD4850 is at 6.5k-6.7k for 512MB editions.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 18, 2009)

when will hd5850 come out ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

September 23rd. looks like its available for preorder in some places as per this report:

*www.hardware.info/en-UK/news/ymicl5qYwpyaaZY/Sapphire_Radeon_HD_5870_for_preorder/


----------



## spikygv (Sep 18, 2009)

thanx. wonder if gtx260 and hd4870 prices come down after the launch.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2009)

desiibond said:


> HD5850 requirement is below 180W afaik. and yes, VX450 should be able to handle this card.


It needs 2x 6pin power connectors...

seriously i wudn''t really recommend HD4890 and VX450W, and also HD5850 with VX450W.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

sagargv said:


> thanx. wonder if gtx260 and hd4870 prices come down after the launch.



Don't think so. Their current pricing should be enough to clear their stocks. Anyways, they are available for 9.5k and 10.5k and the ~5k difference will keep their price stable.

I would expect the price of HD4890/GTX275 to reach 11k and GTX260/HD4870 wiped from the market in few months time.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 18, 2009)

you're telling me 5850 will be priced at 10k+5k = 15k ? that doesnt look too good.

and 58xx price wont fall till nvidia comes up with something new. .. . looks like gpu prices are to stay. .


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

^^15k is the least price I would expect for HD5850 if ATI goes extremely aggressive. Given the benchmarks (unofficial), I would say that it would cost around 17k in India.


----------



## spikygv (Sep 18, 2009)

i thought 11k would be a good price point. thats the price at which they released hd4850 , isnt it ?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 18, 2009)

yes. but the performance difference between HD4850 and HD4870 is enormous. Also you can't expect they to put similar price just because it has familiar model number. Right now, HD5850 is going to beat HD4890 and it will be released at a higher price point that HD4890's, which does make sense. 

After all, they do have to get some good returns for the R&D right?


----------



## spikygv (Sep 18, 2009)

i agree. But somehow i get the feeling that the reason for the price point being high is nvidia doesnt have an answer for 58xx yet.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

^Yes, that is precisely why I want AMD CPU's to sell more and in general be more competitive to Intel in the mainstream market. It leads to price wars and we are happy as consumers.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 19, 2009)

Snapshots of Sapphire Radeon HD5850 and HD5870:

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/916/10aw.th.jpg

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/9861/10bq.th.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2009)

^^ looks hot..Wonder whats the cost??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2009)

Spicy...want the HD5850.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2009)

HD5850 has any physics acceleration???


----------



## desiibond (Sep 22, 2009)

they said something about stream accelereation but that takes time as all game developers are concentrating of PhysX (nvidia's)


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 22, 2009)

It's all OPEN CL, and DirectX11 has it's own pysics renderer...bye bye PhysX..


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2009)

hmmm...devs will do whatever comp@ddict says..lol...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2009)

sagargv said:


> i agree. But somehow i get the feeling that the reason for the price point being high is nvidia doesnt have an answer for 58xx yet.


Actually many say it could turn out to be the other way around. Theoritically (read: as per calculated and semi-leaked benchmarks) GT300 is much stronger in its high end parts than HD4870. What remains to be seen if AMD will still have the pricing advantage or not.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

*HD5870 is listed now on newegg for 379$*


----------



## spikygv (Sep 23, 2009)

@MetalheadGautham , i certainly hope so. nvidia has lost a lot in gtx260 and gtx280. Competition is always good for us.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

reviews are oyt guys. hd5870 is secind only to gtx295, add to that uktra low power consumption and amd has a winner at hand.


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^Link 'em link 'em!!! Could you post another review roundup in the reviews section??


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 23, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *HD5870 is listed now on newegg for 379$*


I KNOW, HD5850 comes for 269$ only.....WOW!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I KNOW, HD5850 comes for 269$ only.....WOW!!!


So you are buying it from KMD now ? Congratulations in Advance


----------



## desiibond (Sep 23, 2009)

here is the review roundup (conclusions):

*Hot Hardware:*

*hothardware.com/Articles/AMD-ATI-Radeon-HD-5870-Unquestionably-Number-One/

The new Radeon HD 5870 proved to be an excellent performer throughout our entire battery of tests. In comparison to other single-GPU powered cards, the Radeon HD 5870 is clearly and unquestionably the most powerful released to date. The Radeon HD 4890 and GeForce GTX 285 never really came close to competing with the Radeon HD 5870, regardless of the benchmark or game, or resolution tested.

We've been hearing rumblings about the Radeon HD 5800 series for quite some time. They are here now. And they are good. The Radeon HD 5870 we've evaluated here offered excellent performance that decimated any other singe GPU with top notch image quality. It also has the most extensive feature set of any other GPU, with support for ATI Eyefinity, an enhanced UVD 2 engine, and support for DirectX 11. And it is arriving at a fair price point--should street prices jibe with AMD's claimed MSRPs, of course. All things considered, we'd have to declare the arrival of the ATI Radeon HD 5800 series unequivocal success.

Editor's choice given.

*AnandTech:*

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3643

Wrapping things up, for those of you who were expecting the 5870 to shake things up, the 5870 is certainly going to do that. For those of you looking for the above and a repeat of the RV770/GT200 launch where prices will go in to a free fall, you’re going to come away disappointed. That task will fall upon the 5850, and we’re looking forward to reviewing it as soon as we can.

At the end of the day, with its impressive performance and next-generation feature set, the Radeon HD 5870 kicks off the DirectX 11 generation with a bang and manages to take home the single-GPU performance crown in the process. It’s without a doubt the high-end card to get

*Driver Heaven:*

*www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=842

ATI have developed a card which is cutting edge, performs better than the last generation and has plenty of potential. They have also brought this to market first but equally so this may well count against them as there is no ‘must have’ reason to upgrade at this time and plenty of reasons for the savvy consumer to wait a few months and see how the market, and pricing develop. By then, we will hopefully have DX11 games to analyse and enjoy.

Read more: *www.driverheaven.net/reviews.php?reviewid=842&pageid=21#ixzz0Rwe0O7Qs


rating of 9/10

*HardOp:*

*www.hardocp.com/article/2009/09/22/amds_ati_radeon_hd_5870_video_card_review

To us, it sounds like AMD is serious about being the leader in new gaming technology, at least on the GPU side of things. AMD has been driving forth the point that the ATI Radeon HD 5870 is a gamers’ video card; it makes no excuses for that. AMD’s GPU CTO, Eric Demers told us that this GPU’s primary utility is to accelerate 3D PC games and bring an enjoyable gameplay experience to the hardware and enthusiast gaming communities. We came away from the AMD event in Alameda, CA with the clear impression that this video card was designed with the primary goal being to play games, simple as that. 

Editor's Choice Gold award given

*Hexus:*

*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=20289&page=1

Our overall feeling is that AMD's done a pretty fine job with the high-end Radeon 5-series cards. The architecture is evolutionary rather than revolutionary, and the lack of a 'wow factor' is squarely down to the availability of inelegant, hotter, noisier, and thirstier previous-generation dual-GPU cards from both NVIDIA and AMD.

Given a direct choice, however, we'd have the HD 5870 over the other two cards every day of the week: it's a fuller-featured single-GPU solution that's very strong in every area, and not just apt at producing high frame-rates.

Bottom line: AMD's ATI Radeon HD 5870 and HD 5850 represent solid advances in GPU technology. NVIDIA will need to bring excellence to every facet if it's to a launch a better-thought-out series of high-end GPU. 

rating: 83% and gaming recommended

*Tech Report:*

*www.techreport.com/articles.x/17618

Well, Sherlock, what do you expect me to say? AMD has succeeded in delivering the first DirectX 11 GPU by some number of months, perhaps more than just a few, depending on how quickly Nvidia can get its DX11 part to market. AMD has also managed to double its graphics and compute performance outright from one generation to the next, while ratcheting up image quality at the same time. The Radeon HD 5870 is the fastest GPU on the planet, with the best visual output, and the most compelling set of features. Yet it's still a mid-sized chip by GPU standards. As a result, the 5870's power draw, noise levels, and GPU temperatures are all admirably low. My one gripe: I wish the board wasn't quite so long, because it may face clearance issues in some enclosures. 

*PCPerspective:*

*www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=783&type=expert

The new AMD Radeon HD 5870 is the fastest single-GPU graphics card you can purchase today and will likely remain that way through at least the end of the year.  The new Evergreen core, with its 1600 shader processors and improved texturing power, is able to best the GT200 core that was dominating the HD 4800-series cards in every aspect except efficiency.  Add to that mix support for DirectX 11 gaming and compute applications with new features like Eyefinity and you have all the makings of a fantastic product launch that will dominate the GPU market for months.  The one caveat is that AMD has left the GTX 285 still as a relevant graphics card option and if NVIDIA lowers prices as it is expected to do, gamers not keen on DX11 or multi-monitor gaming could be convinced to sway away from AMD's new offering. 

AMD is obviously confident in the products appeal to consumers with BOTH performance and features and is hoping that it adds up to better profitability for their new flagship offering.  For my money, the Radeon HD 5870 is the best graphics card you can purchase; but for others the math might not add up.

Gold Award Given

*TechSpot:*

*www.techspot.com/review/198-ati-radeon-hd-5870-review/

 The new Radeon HD 5870 is in a very different position, though. This time around it looks like AMD is not going to be forced into a pricing war as easily -- at least not yet anyway. So for now the HD 5870 makes its debut with an MSRP of $380, while the Radeon HD 5850 is also arriving today priced at around $260. 
 This makes the Radeon HD 5870 roughly $120 cheaper than today's undisputable performance champ, the GeForce GTX 295. It also makes it almost twice as costly as the Radeon HD 4890, however, which begs the question: is the Radeon HD 5870 really that much faster? Today we finally get to find out, as we will be comparing AMD's latest and greatest against every single high-end graphics card released over the past year. 

*www.techspot.com/news/36318-ati-radeon-hd-5870-review.html


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^Add: *www.techspot.com/news/36318-ati-radeon-hd-5870-review.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

HD5850 price - 259$
HD5870 price - 379$

HD4870 X2 price - ~ 379$
GTX295 price - ~ 549$

No guesses who wins the best budget card award....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^none. best budget card would be 9400GT


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

^Lol!  Pretty true!


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> So you are buying it from KMD now ? Congratulations in Advance


As soon as it comes up on newegg...i'm coming baby....lolz...that was for my gf....



desiibond said:


> ^^none. best budget card would be 9400GT


In terms of price-performance?


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ That would be GTX260???? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
HD5850 and HD5870 are pouring out. look here:

*techpowerup.com/


----------



## amitash (Sep 24, 2009)

@comp@ddict: are u sure u wouldnt consider waiting for the nvidia gt3xx series? They might be better


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 24, 2009)

best time to buy a 4870/4890 here


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 24, 2009)

amitash said:


> @comp@ddict: are u sure u wouldnt consider waiting for the nvidia gt3xx series? They might be better


Nah,...the wait is endlesss.....


----------



## desiibond (Sep 24, 2009)

^^yes. after nvidia's GTX3xx, ATI maycome up with a mid range card that when CFed will beat high end GT3xx (may be) blah blah blah. And then nVidia may come up with another one that can beat the CF setup at a lower price and then ATI may come up ........


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 28, 2009)

*Sapphire HD5870 review(23rd September reviewed with Ati Catalyst Cypress Drivers)
HIS HD5870 review(28th September with Hotfix for the Video Drivers)*

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_06.gif  *images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_06.gif
*- We see increase in fps in all resolutions*

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_08.gif*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_08.gif
*- We see increase in fps in all resolutions

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_10.gif*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_10.gif
**- We see increase in fps in all resolutions*

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_12.gif*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_12.gif
*- We see increase in fps in all resolutions

MAX SETTINGS
*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_15.gif
*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_15.gif

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_17.gif*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_17.gif

*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2933_18.gif*images.tweaktown.com/content/2/9/2940_18.gif


We do see anywhere between 1-5 fps increase in all games and resolutions in the same card, and it's drivers are not yet properly released...wow!
*


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

> nVidia GT300's Fermi architecture unveiled: 512 cores, up to 6GB GDDR5
> 
> GPU specifications
> This is the meat part you always want to read fist. So, here it how it goes:
> ...



Read on.....


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

^^ Thanks! That's what I was waiting for - A new performance war by the green demon 

BTW, here is the *HD5850 Review* from guru3d - this link was found by our member *asigh* though 
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/1


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

Some more reviews of the same beast.

*Tech Report*
*techreport.com/articles.x/17652


> Well, there you have it. The Radeon HD 5850 manages to outshine the fastest single-GPU GeForce card overall while costing less, drawing less power, and producing less noise. We wouldn't be surprised to see Nvidia cut prices in the near future, but in any case, the 5850 is hands-down the second-fastest single-GPU graphics card on the market.



*Anandtech*
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3650


> When you take the Cypress based Radeon HD 5870 and cut out 2 SIMDs and 15% of the clock speed to make a Radeon HD 5850, on paper you have a card 23% slower. In practice, that difference is only between 10% and 15% depending on the resolution. What’s not a theory is AMD’s pricing: they may have cut off 15% of the performance to make the 5850, but they have also cut the price by well more than 15%; 31% to be precise.
> 
> The result of this is clear: the 5870 is the fastest single-GPU card, and the 5850 is the value alternative.



*Tom's Hardware*
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-5850,2433.html


> With the Radeon HD 3800-series, ATI settled for second place right out of the gate. The Radeon HD 4800-series was a staggering improvement, catapulting ATI right onto Nvidia’s heels. It was a second-place finish, yet again, but fast enough to outperform the GeForce GTX 260, surprise Nvidia, and force the company to restructure its prices. Now, with the Radeon HD 5800-series, ATI has two cards that are faster than its competitor’s quickest single-GPU board. My, how times have changed.



*Legit Reviews*
*www.legitreviews.com/article/1097/14/


> The ATI Radeon HD 5850 that we highlighted here today might be smaller and cost less than the Radeon HD 5870, but that doesn't mean that it isn't still a great gaming graphics card. The 1440 stream processors operating at a core clock frequency of 725MHz are still more than enough horse power to play all the latest game titles.  The Radeon HD 5850 will be the DirectX 11 card to have for overclockers looking for the biggest bang for the buck.



*PC Perspective*
*pcper.com/article.php?aid=788&type=expert


> AMD has built a product that truly stands out from the competition with the Radeon HD 5800-series of cards.  Though we have already reviewed the HD 5870, it and the new HD 5850 are really going to put NVIDIA in a bad position this coming holiday if they can’t somehow magically deliver a new architecture by years-end.



*PC Games Hardware*
*www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,696250/Radeon-HD-5850-reviewed-The-DirectX-11-bargain/Reviews/


> Like it has been the case in our review of the Radeon HD 5870, we can have come to a clear conclusion in matters of the Radeon HD 5850: In games the card is slightly faster than the GTX 285, which currently costs about 270 Euros. Depending on the game the DX 11 is a bit slower, but on the other hand there are game where it beats the Geforce noticeably. Furthermore AMD's 200 Euros card isn't just cheaper, but also offers several new features: Besides Sparse-Grid Supersampling and Ati Eyefinity multi-monitoring the HD 5800 series offers DirectX 11 hardware support. Furthermore the low power consumption and the low noise in idle mode are positive, too. The 4.0 Sone on workload on the other hand are not goos - here the cost saving cuts on the cooling become obvious.



*Hot Hardware*
*hothardware.com/articles/AMD-ATI-Radeon-HD-5850-Performance-Review/


> HD 5850 through an assortment of tests, a distinct trend emerged. Save for a few instances (namely in 3DMark Vantage and L4D), the Radeon HD 5850 performed right on par with or just ahead of the GeForce GTX 285. The Radeon HD 5850 was also significantly faster than the Radeon HD 4890, but it trailed the more powerful and more expensive cards, like the Radeon HD 4870 X2, GeForce GTX 295, and of course the Radeon HD 5870.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2009)

Now,,, who says HD5850 isn't the new budget winner????


----------



## Krow (Oct 1, 2009)

^Now I can back you, since we have the reviews in sight.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2009)

HD5850 is the winner in Rs. 15-22K single GPU Price Range ( read it pwns GTX285 ) 

BTW, waiting eagerly for Nvidia GT300 and ATI's HD5770 and HD5670 without PCI-e power connector HD5770 and HD5670  just a wish though - but IMO they will outperform Nvidia 9xxx, ATI HD4850 and HD5770 might even GTX 260


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

^^^^^^^^

HD5700 series come on October 12th guys!!! And it's performance will be better than HD4870 and maybe better than HD4890/GTX260 too.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 2, 2009)

^^any idea abt its price range??


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2009)

149 to 199$


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> HD5700 series come on October 12th guys!!! And it's performance will be better than HD4870 and maybe better than HD4890/GTX260 too.



Thanks for the news buddy


----------



## desiibond (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hack Released to Enable PhysX on Windows 7 with ATI GPU Present*\

Source: *techpowerup.com/105329/Hack_Released_to_Enable_PhysX_on_Windows_7_with_ATI_GPU_Present.html

Although having a powerful ATI Radeon GPU aided by a less-powerful NVIDIA GeForce GPU for PhysX was possible on Windows XP, the succeeding Windows Vista restricted this, by making sure two active display drivers couldn't coexist. Windows 7 removed this restriction, but before you could rejoice, NVIDIA quickly released a driver-level code with its 186 series drivers, that disables NVIDIA PhysX altogether when a GPU from another vendor is coexisting and enabled, even an IGP for that matter. If that wasn't bizarre enough, with the latest drivers, you can't even pair an Ageia PhysX PPU card with an ATI Radeon GPU going about its business. To the rescue comes a soft-modder's nifty bit of software that overrides this restriction from NVIDIA's drivers, so you can use dedicated GeForce PhysX cards on machines with ATI Radeon primary GPUs again. The corrective driver patch comes from tech portal NGOHQ.com community member GenL.


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2009)

go to this link and look at post no. 277 to download this patch 

*www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/16223-nvidia-disables-physx-when-ati-card-is-present-28.html#post82812


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

*Gigabyte HD 5770 listed, pictured *

It looks like a proper dual-slot card. It sports a good looking, massive enclosure for the heatsink and rather sizable fan, and the PCB doesn't look small, either. At the rear, it packs two DVIs, HDMI and DisplayPort, as well as an exhaust vent. It seems all HD 5700 series cards will feature DisplayPort.

Pics and more


----------



## spikygv (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ what do u think will be the price of 5770 and 5750 in india ? will 5750 compete against 4870 ?

you're predictions seem to be very accurate.I would love to hear your view.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

hd5770: 

sub 10k card ( I think 8k-8.5k would be ideal price)
should be able to compete with GTX260 and HD4870.

HD5750:

ideal price:  6k
should be able to compete with HD4770 and 9800GT


----------



## spikygv (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ really ?

5770 is set to be launched at 199$ .. if this is to compete with radeon 4870 which is probably selling around 140$ i doubt people from other countries will buy it. ..

ofcourse , it will be ideal for us indians.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 8, 2009)

^^ I thought it's going to retail under or around $150. $199 won't be the price for this given that HD4890 is available for $190 (also newegg is giving another $15 mail-in rebate).


----------



## spikygv (Oct 8, 2009)

my bad. .i wonder if 5770 will be better than 4870. the leaked 3d mark scores dont look too good.. i hope its because of bad drivers.


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2009)

^^ Or it could be that 3DMark06 is now a outdated app to benchmark DX10 and Dx11GPs. For DX10 and DX11 gpu's you can trust 3DMark Vantage results. 

3DMark06 is now a nice CPU benchmarking app as it scales well with CPu's


----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

^^3dMark Vantage showed that HD5770 lagged behind HD4890 by a good margin.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^3dMark Vantage showed that HD5770 lagged behind HD4890 by a good margin.


HD5770 is meant to replace the HD4870.
HD5850 is the one which replaces HD4890.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2009)

HD5750 and HD5770 are more like 100-150$ and not 199$ price range...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> HD5750 and HD5770 are more like 100-150$ and not 199$ price range...


Well, they will reach that range after stock of 55nm GPUs clears first.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2009)

yea...and I guess prices will also come down as GDDR5 will get cheaper(obviously, looks like AMD will use GDDR5 for HD5800, HD5700 and maybe HD5600 series too...)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^3dMark Vantage showed that HD5770 lagged behind HD4890 by a good margin.



HD4890 is superior than HD5770. Look at the ATI naming convention...The first digit denotes generation, and the second digit the performance series and so on...So 4890 is superior than 5770, even thou it belongs to the next generation.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah...but later a highly OCed HD5790 may appear and beat the HD4890/GTX260 in performance....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2009)

ya...that is possible. HD5xxx series is 40nm, so we will be seeing higher GPU and mem clocks


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^With the ASUS voltage tweak feature HD5700 as well as HD5800 crds clock at 1GHz + on stock cooling...


----------



## desiibond (Oct 17, 2009)

All that I hope is that ATI won't bombard market with too many models. three below 5k, two between 6k and 10k, 2 between 11k and 15k and three above 15k should be good and healthy.


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2009)

^+1. There should be a good differentiation between the 4xxx and the 5xxx series. Now it's confusing.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2009)

I was actually hoping for a 1200SP 256bit HD5700 series instead....that with 900Mhz core and 1250Mhz memory wud beat the GTX285....but oh well...HD5850 is THE CARD now..


----------



## desiibond (Oct 23, 2009)

btw, EVGA and nvidia are going to release a unique graphics card. it's a dual GPU card. combines GeForce GTX 200 series GPU with a GeForce GTS 250 GPU. this is unique in a way that GTS250 will be doing PhysX and GTX200 series chip will be doing graphics acceleartion. reports say that GTS250 will have 512MB memory and GTX200 will have 896MB of memory.

this will be the card to get for games that take full advantage of physx acceleration.


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Hmmm... That sounds nice. No need to SLI then.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

But their combined power consumption wud be outrageous(GTX260 - 160W + GTS250 - 140 = 300W)....at that much wattage....a HD5850 CFx wud be better(and less power hungry too)..


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

^What is the power consumption for HD 5850 according to you? Please don't tell its 19W. Please support your claim with some links too.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

Here...
**www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/28.html*

**xbitlabs.com/articles/video/display/radeon-hd5870_7.html#sect0*
*
*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/9*


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

Guru3d said:
			
		

> *www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5850-review-crossfire/9
> 
> 
> [FONT=verdana,geneva]
> [*]A second card requires you to add another 170 Watts. You need a 650+ Watt power supply unit if you use it in a high-end system. That power supply needs to have (in total accumulated) at least 55~60 Amps available on the +12 volts rails.[/FONT]


So, if you anyway need a 650W+ system for HD5850 CFX, how does that make it much better than the EVGA+nvidia card? With such setups, anyway you are going to need a high-end PSU, which of course can handle both cards you mentioned. Also, I think its better not to comment on the power consumption of an unreleased card.

*www.legitreviews.com/article/1097/12/
*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1097/power_consumption.jpg


This link shows a little bit of a different story, don't you think?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2009)

Unigine Heaven - DX11 benchmark


The Unigine Corporation has already released the Sanctuary and Tropics benchmarks. Now a benchmark for DirectX 11 graphics cards is offered, too. The Unigine Engine based Heaven benchmark also offers a fallback to DirectX 9 and DirectX 10 so the test is interesting for all PC users. In the benchmark a floating fantasy world with flying islands is displayed. 

Features of the Heaven Benchmark 
• Native support for OpenGL, DirectX 9, DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 (Compute Shader, Shader Model 5, Hardware Tessellation) 
• Advanced SSAO (Screen Space Ambient Occlusion) 
• Volumetric Cumulonimbus Clouds 
• Dynamic simulation of the moving environment 
• Ati Eyefinity support 
• Modes that let the users fly or walk through the environment 

Heaven Benchmark system requirements 
• .Net framework 2.0 
• OpenAL 
• Tessellation: DirectX 11 graphics card 
• Graphics card (minimum): Ati Radeon HD 2xxx or Nvidia Geforce 7xxx 
• Graphics card (recommended): Nvidia Geforce 8800 or Ati Radeon HD 4800 
• 256 MiByte VRAM

Download it from here.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 24, 2009)

WHat story does it show?? That HD5850 X2 pawns GTX295 yet consuming lesser power??? Only this....and I dunno how a GTX260 or GTX275 + GTS 250 will ever outperform even a HD5870 alone(remember, the GTS250 is for PhysX, which the world knows only a "handful" of games support)

...but yes...lets wait for the card to release...


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

^Lesser power on idle you mean? Load power consumption is lesser for the GTX295. And comparing a last generation card to one of this one is not fair. Let nvidia's counterpart arrive and then compare it to HD5850. Please don't start talking about PhysX unless you have played games regularly on PhysX.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

Here you guys go with real performance that DX11 GPU's can offer with DX11 ( Unigine Heaven - DX11 benchmark )   This is a benchmark of HD5770 though 

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=20284
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/imageview.php?image=20285
From :
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/845/10

But I think it's little bit odd coz at 1680*1050 HD4870 wins which we know is neck to neck with GTX 260 but GTX 260 performs way lesser.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 25, 2009)

^^ hd4870 slower than 4850 @ 1920x1080 ? i doubt the accuracy of these benchies.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 25, 2009)

^^is it the 512MB HD4870, then there mite be a possibility(if its HD4850 1GB)...only a possibility.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 25, 2009)

fair point. but most games will give better fps with 4870 512mb than 4850 1gb @ full hd.
then again , this might be a weird case. 

As far as what i've seen goes , hardware secrets smps evaluation methods are gr8 but their other hardware testing methods are less than reputable.
Once, they had tested a fairly new card with a stupid P4 proccy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

Yup, their PSU reviewing method is some of the bset but the gfx testing method is mediocre but it's the 1st DX11 benchmark anyway


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

*Sapphire HD 5750 Vapor-X 1 GB Pictured*

The HD 5750 Vapor-X includes a uniquely designed cooler utilizing Sapphire’s “Vapor Chamber Technology” and improved heatsink design for superior airflow and much cooler operating temperatures.While exact specs are still unclear, we suspect it will be stock clocked like most Vapor-X models,  including 1GB of GDDR5 memory and a core speed of 700MHz with memory at 1150MHz.

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9974/85ae.jpg

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/5249/85b.jpg

Read On


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

When the heck will Sapphire release HD5850 Vapor-X???? Come on sapphire...


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

WoW! that looks awesome


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2009)

*And here comes HD5870 VaporX*

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/6355/97ak.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/8887/97b.jpg

*img28.imageshack.us/img28/6185/97c.jpg

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/6162/sapphire5870vaporx3.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9593/sapphire5870vaporx4.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7666/sapphire5870vaporx6.jpg


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2009)

That's looks like huge powerful beast 
BTW, they should continue this design to their HD8570 X VaporX series in the future - then it would be real monster


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2009)

*PowerColor Introduces Liquid cooled HD5870 (LCD HD5870)*


The PowerColor LCS HD5870 has a full water block mounted on the card, fully covering the memory and power regulator chip. With a copper base design, it is able to reduce temperatures in the most efficient way possible. PowerColor packages a high-flow 3/8" and 1/2" fittings (barbs) to maximize water flow with captured o-rings to prevent leakage. Gamers can easily customize their own liquid cooling system using these two fittings.

"The most efficient cooling solution should pack with the most powerful GPU,” said Ted Chen, CEO of TUL Corporation. “With the partnership with EK, the LCS HD5870 can work impressively in a cool and stable operating environment—it’s the card which designed to fulfill the true gamers!”

Compatible with all the latest features, the PowerColor LCS HD5870 clocks at 875 MHz core and 1250 MHz memory, pushing the overclocking ability to the maximum in an ultra stable gaming environment and delivering am incredible gaming experience you’ve never felt before.

DiRT2 Game Bundle: Unleash DirectX® 11 gaming power
To deliver the latest DirectX® 11 gaming power, PowerColor includes DiRT2 into LCS HD5870. DiRT2 is a world tour of adrenaline-fuelled extreme off-road events in stunning real-world locations. With the support of DirectX® 11 technology, this latest game delivers the most realistic, immersive and exhilarating racing experience to gamers.

The PowerColor LCS HD5870 will be available on November 6.

About EK Water Blocks
Started in year 1999, when the founder Edvard König bought his first computer. The goal for EK is to excel in a niche market of performance upgrades for computers. With continuous research and development, we have established a portfolio of products for water cooling. Quality and breathtaking design on the technological edge is our philosophy. For further information, visit: www.ekwaterblocks.com

Source: *www.powercolor.com/Global/NewsInfo.asp?id=814

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/6300/powercolorlcshd5870wass.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Nov 1, 2009)

Radeon HD5970 pictured:

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/3874/30enghd5970a1.jpg

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/244/30enghd5970b1.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/1032/30enghd5970c1.jpg

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/8280/30enghd5970f1.jpg


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 11, 2009)

desiibond said:


> *Sapphire HD 5750 Vapor-X 1 GB Pictured*
> 
> The HD 5750 Vapor-X includes a uniquely designed cooler utilizing Sapphire’s “Vapor Chamber Technology” and improved heatsink design for superior airflow and much cooler operating temperatures.While exact specs are still unclear, we suspect it will be stock clocked like most Vapor-X models,  including 1GB of GDDR5 memory and a core speed of 700MHz with memory at 1150MHz.
> 
> ...


wow one heck of a card...any idea on the price range it would fall in


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2009)

*Radeon HD 5970 Gets Listed *

Austrian computer hardware online store has listed HD5970 at 514.46 euro, approx 35k INR

Source: *techpowerup.com/108094/Radeon_HD_5970_Gets_Listed.html

Chip frequency: 2x 725MHz
Memory frequency: 2x 1000MHz 
Chip: Hemlock 
Memory Interface: 2x 256-bit 
Stream-Processors: 2x 1600
Texture units: 2x 80
Fab process: 40nm
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


puneetgarg said:


> wow one heck of a card...any idea on the price range it would fall in


 
hmm. will definitely be more than 10k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2009)

^^ Is it based on 2x HD5850 ?


----------



## paroh (Nov 14, 2009)

@ puneetgarg the cost of Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5750 11164-00 1GB GDDR5 Graphics Card  is around Rs.9,521
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@desiibond the price of Radeon HD 5970 is really very high in the cost of this card we can buy two playstation 3


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ Is it based on 2x HD5850 ?



HD5970 = dual HD5870
HD5950 = dual HD5850


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Thanks for informing


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

HD5970 reviews are out and is given the performance crown.

Hot Hardware:

Read

All at FullHD

Crysis benchmark: Faster than GTX295 by 13fps at FullHD
FarCry 2: Faster than GTX295 by 29fps
Left4Dead: Slower than GTX295 by 3fps
Tom Clancy's H.A.W.X: Faster than GTX295 by 24fps
Enemy Territory: Quake wars: faster than GTX295 by 48 fps
Power Consumption: Takes 30W less power at load
Conclusion:

As per Hothardware, HD5970 is without a question, the fastest single graphics card available today and only behind multi GPU solutions like Dual HD5870, which is acceptable.

Read On


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 18, 2009)

HD5970 is born to rule(at least till Fermi dual cards arrive).

Hav u seen the TPU review, if not, check the CRYSIS fps


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup, but that cost is ruling also


----------



## nads (Nov 19, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, but that cost is ruling also



yep 600$ is high for...... should i say 15-20% increase in performace?????? if its priced alongside with the GTX295 then its worth the moolah....


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 19, 2009)

nads said:


> yep 600$ is high for...... should i say 15-20% increase in performace?????? if its priced alongside with the GTX295 then its worth the moolah....



its because of the DX11 support & nvidia having no competitive products whatsoever .. so its 600$

& its a monster overclocker ...according to reviews, so we can get much more out of it


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

^Almost 1GHz more they say.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 19, 2009)

this should be the best quarter that AMD has in past few years.

Athlon II and Phenom II making merry
Intel paying 1.25billion $ and withdrawing all lawsuites
ATI making merry with DX11 cards


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Agreed. A much needed good quarter. But in the common man's mind, its still Intel is GOD!


----------



## spikygv (Nov 19, 2009)

offtopic : thanks for that link in ur siggy. digit is now so much better


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

Offtopic: Welcome, but you should thank *tarey_g* by posting a review on the addon site. Least of all, drop a him a PM.


----------



## tkin (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL Fermi:

*i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/33519078te72.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol @ spray nozzle.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2009)

This the latest pic of fermi gfx card  ( though not sure if it's a real one )

*www.cdrinfo.com/images/uploaded/Nvidia_Fermi_Desktop.jpg

*www.pclaunches.com/graphic_cards/p...0_gpu_based_on_fermi_architecture_running.php

*www.nordichardware.com/news,10262.html

*www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/News/Details.aspx?NewsId=26335


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

tkin said:


> LOL Fermi:
> 
> *i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr71/voklskier4452/33519078te72.jpg



Terrific. kept laughing for few minutes


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

topgear said:


> Yup, but that cost is ruling also


I have a feeling nVidia's Fermi is gonna be similarly priced at around 499$ for the single card...wanna make any guesses for the dual card prices then??? 

829$ 8800 ULTRA revisited!!!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 20, 2009)

^^can a single chip Fermi compete with HD5970?? I seriously doubt that. It will definitely beat HD5870.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

^^The HD5870 has 320 Shaders(in terms of a comparision table)

HD5870 320Shaders vs GF100 512 Shaders

I think GF100 will win....

Whereas, HD5950 and HD5970 might be faster than GF100. But again, nVidia might release 2xGF100...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2009)

@comp@ddict
its not that simple......
each of the 320 ati shaders Have 4 smaller shaders... you cant count them as a single unit...


----------



## spikygv (Nov 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> Offtopic: Welcome, but you should thank *tarey_g* by posting a review on the addon site. Least of all, drop a him a PM.



offtopic : i'll do that.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 20, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> @comp@ddict
> its not that simple......
> each of the 320 ati shaders Have 4 smaller shaders... you cant count them as a single unit...


4 small shaders and one main shader = 5


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2009)

But Guys ATI and Nvidia's shader architecture is different that's why ATI gfx cards don't has any separate shader clock speed 

@ comp@ddict - I hink Fermi dual gpu card will cost around $600 as ATI but they will performs better than ATI HD5970 ( I guess though )


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 21, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> 4 small shaders and one main shader = 5



dude its not that simple...
for example Call of Juarez a game optimized for ATi , the ati cards perform much better than nvidia cards.... so u cant compare them like this.. its just a generalisation


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

EVGA built some(50) GTX285 GPUs with 4 way SLI(till now only X2 GPUs could do 4 way) @ 1,699$(4 GTX285+1 Classified mobo), looks like they are desperate to get rid of all the GT200 chips laying around, with GTX275+GTS250 before and this now, why the phuc they delay fermi and brings these $hits??

Its juts like Asus Mars. nVidia and its AIBs gone absolutely mad.

If anyone's interested(and has just robbed a bank) look here: *www.evga.com/blackfriday/

Oh My God, looks at the GPUs, they need 3 pcie 6pin power pins each, so that makes a massive *3*4=12 pcie 6pin cables* for the entire system.

*www.evga.com/blackfriday/images/4waypreview.jpg

And the custom GPUs have some cool OC feature, apparently they come with an overvolt jumper like mobos.

The GPU: *www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=01G-P3-1190-AR
The mobo: *www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=170-BL-E762-A1

GPU Features.

    * GeForce GTX 285 GPU
    * 4-Way SLI Support
    * 8 Phase Digital PWM
    * Low ESR/ESL Film Capacitor
    * X-Cool jumper for Extreme OC
    * *3 PCIe 6 pin power connectors*
    * Dedicated Voltage Read Points
    * EVGA EVbot support

Warning: System does not come with nuclear power plant, need to purchase separately 


Anyway here's something interesting; the promo reads:


> Not only will these lucky 50 people be able to decimate the competition with their new 4-Way SLI system, but they will be first in line to get the next generation of graphics when they are released. Everyone that purchases this deal will have a special option to get a next-generation powered card at launch!


Looks like fermi's closer than we think.

*Finally, the promo's not end yet, something more to come in 3days, watch out, could be ......................*


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2009)

@ tkin _ Thanks !! 

That's looks like just ... enormous 

BTW, Now some spoilers :

1. How much hit it will generate inside a cabby ??
2. Which PSU has 12x PCI-E 6 pin power connector - I know we can use converter - But just curious to know which psu one should use to match up with this.

EVGA Should Have used 2x GTX 295 in sli or tri SLI instead of 4x GTX 285 

Finally, The other big news maybe EVGA will bring another core i7 rig with 4x GTX in quad SLI config so that will make 8 GPU's total in a whole system - GPU computing - anyone. 

But that will bottleneck even a core i7 running @ 4.2 GHz !!

BTW, IO think EVGA should bundle a compatible PSU with this whole freaky package !!


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

*@tkin:*
Believe me..when I saw that picture, I literally jumped in my seat. Wow...!

That thing would definately require 2 PSUs. I Guess 1500W would work (2 x 1000W Corsair), as single or dual PSU. 

Also was wondering what all the PCI.Express run at 16 channels -- full.

And since this is a XL-ATX motherboard (sounds like underwear) it would need a nice cabinet.

*www.evga.com/articles/00501/images/4way_size_matrix.jpg

Thanks Tkin.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> Warning: System does not come with nuclear power plant, need to purchase separately


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

but don't we need a enormous display to make full use of quad SLI GTX285? Like a 150" LCD or 3x3 24" FullHD LCDs in portrait mode


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ Well, EVGA lists that only 9 cases are currently available that can house it, not sure though but I saw some Lian-Li cases and some Thermaltake Xaser in that list.

And as for SMPS, I guess these may qualify: 
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090058 113142550&name=1001W above

I guess this finally found its use:
*img.tomshardware.com/us/2008/03/08/cebit___thermaltake_ps.jpg

Look here for a review of an external 2KW SMPS: *www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/epower_2kw/

Ah: Here's the official list of cases that supports EL-ATX out of the box:

 Lian Li PC-P80
 Lian Li PC-P80R
 HEC 98 98R9BB
 Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000SNA
 Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BWS
 Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BNS
 Thermaltake Xaser VI VG4000BNSB
 Thermaltake ArmorPlus VH6000BWS
 Mountain Mods Acension w/ Modular Motherboard Tray 10 PCI Slot
 Xigmatek CPC-T75UB-U01


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

tkin said:


> ^^
> 
> And as for SMPS, I guess these may qualify:
> *www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090058 113142550&name=1001W above
> ...



Holy Cow...............! 
Those things are powerful....!


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

A case officially supporting XL-ATX

*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/11-133-056-S01?$S640W$

*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/11-133-056-S09?$S640W$

*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/11-133-056-S11?$S640W$

*www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?S=1226&ID=1408

170$, cheaper than some cooler master high end cases.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
The 2KW SMPS:

*www.overclockersclub.com/vimages/epower_2kw/2.jpg

*148A on 12V*. Now that's power, wonder what the electricity bill will be like.  $699 launch price.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

^^that looks more like a black box used in flights


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2009)

It can be carried to 'war'. Will serve a good purpose. (Swing Swing Swing -- hit enemy on head -- swing swing swing)


----------



## desiibond (Nov 23, 2009)

^^will you be able to lift it first to start the swing


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

asigh said:


> It can be carried to 'war'. Will serve a good purpose. (Swing Swing Swing -- hit enemy on head -- swing swing swing)


How about bam bam bam  let me know if you wanna go to war  I am waiting.

LOL, that PSU is external and needs to connect with 2 wall sockets to draw needed power, output connects to a converter that sits in the cabby.

BTW- My next SMPS: *www.genevalakefrontrealty.com/blog/media/1/20090930-nuclear-reactor.jpg Just barely powers a quad Fermi system.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

^I like that SMPS. Please sell it to me for Rs. 50 after you use it for a day or two. Let me  my rig too.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^I like that SMPS. Please sell it to me for Rs. 50 after you use it for a day or two. Let me  my rig too.


Sure, right after pentagon borrows it for some time, they wanna run their coffee machine.

In other news: 
*Nvidia auctions "ultimate" gaming system on eBay*

Nvidia is auctioning off a custom-built "ultimate" gaming system on eBay. Company spokesperson Brian Burke told TG Daily that the machine was "hand built" by veteran case modder Richard "Darth Beavis" Surroz and is valued at over $10,000.



"With a one of a kind Nvidia themed paint job created by Smooth Creations, the system features two watercooled GeForce GTX 295 graphics cards in SLI, Nvidia 3D Vision glasses and a Samsung 2233RZ 3D Vision Ready Display," said Burke. 



"[The machine also boasts] an Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition CPU, 12GB of Crucial Ballistix DDR3 Memory, an ASUS Rampage II Gene X58 Motherboard, two 256GB Crucial SSD Hard Drives in Raid 0 and two 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black Hard Drives."    

Burke added that "100 percent" of the auction proceeds will be sent directly to The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society.

*Additional specs include*:

Danger Den Double Wide Tower Case 
Complete Danger Den Water-cooling system 
Silverstone DA1000 Power Supply 
Case Accessories by Performance PCs 
Case LED Lighting by Oznium
Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard
Custom Nvidia Themed Razer Boomslang Mouse
Microsoft Windows 7 x64 Ultimate Edition provided by TigerDirect
15 of the hottest "The Way It's Meant to Be Played" PC Gaming Titles

*tgdaily.com/images/stories/article_images/nvidia/nvidiaultimategamingmachine_2.jpg

*tgdaily.com/images/stories/article_images/nvidia/nvidiaultimategamingmachine_4.jpg


*tgdaily.com/images/stories/article_images/nvidia/nvidiaultimategamingmachine_3.jpg


Link:
*cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?View...8&Category=179&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=1 

*Price is 4300$*
This is the latest bid at time of posting.


----------



## tkin (Nov 23, 2009)

Working Fermi @ SC 09. This is the Tesla System.

*images.vizworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/NVidia-SC09-Fermi-530x397.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2009)

WoW! That was like one big green monster or we should call it just the incredible Hulk ?  

& PSU and cabbys pic you posted was also nice..

BTW, why use atomic power plants just use water to generate the required power that those power drawere need ... go green .. save the world


----------



## tkin (Nov 25, 2009)

topgear said:


> WoW! That was like one big green monster or we should call it just the incredible Hulk ?
> 
> & PSU and cabbys pic you posted was also nice..
> 
> BTW, why use atomic power plants just use water to generate the required power that those power drawere need ... go green .. save the world


Yeah, ever thought about Microfusion cells?? (the only power source in Fallout 3).


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2009)

No buddy  but you have just got an another alternative power source


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2009)

*AMD 5970 Has Thermal Issues, Heats Up Too Quickly:*


> Legion Hardware has reported that the ATI Radeon HD 5970 experienced certain overclocking "issues" during extended FurMark benchmarking.
> 
> According to Steve Walton, the tests were executed at 1680x1050 with an "increased run time," as both GPUs were clocked at at 875MHz. GDDR5 memory remained at default specification levels, while the core voltage was raised to 1.1625v.
> 
> ...



From Legion Hardware:


> Please note we are only using FurMark as a tool to show the overclocking problem that we encountered.
> 
> However, the problem was first noticed when benchmarking the overclocked Radeon HD 5970 in long stressful benchmarks such as S.T.A.L.K.E.R Clear Sky. In such games the overclocked Radeon HD 5970 failed to provide strong performance gains and if we looped the tests several times the results often ended up being lower than before any overclocking took place and this was because the card would throttle down to 550MHz.
> 
> ...



*www.legionhardware.com/Pics/ATI_Radeon_HD_5970_Overclocking_Problems/Image_03.png

*www.legionhardware.com/Pics/ATI_Radeon_HD_5970_Overclocking_Problems/Image_02.png


Well, it seems 3200 shaders in a 40nm GPU is just overkill, they need to shrink down to 32/28nm to get descent performance, so a more powerfull gpu in current process tech isn't possible, its better to CF two 5870/5850 than getting 5970. 

Vendors have not yet made any 5970 available with custom coolers, when those hit(obviously at a higher price) things would get nicer. It also seems that unlike other GPUs 5970 has a lower Thermal Limit.

*Edit:* Anandtech Looks into Issue, finds problem with VRM: *www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=657


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 26, 2009)

unless & untill these issues are mentioned by a few site i'm sceptical about there claims


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2009)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> unless & untill these issues are mentioned by a few site i'm sceptical about there claims


Do you trust Anandtech?? Well: *www.anandtech.com/weblog/showpost.aspx?i=657

The 5970 was promised to match 5870 clock speeds, I still have the graphs from AMD bookmarked.



> From this, we can conclude that the VRM banks are receiving wildly different amounts of cooling. The VRMs on the right side are not cooled nearly as well as those on the left and as a result the card is being held back by the VRMs on that right side. To that extent, we believe that if all the VRMs received the same level of cooling as the VRMs on the left side, then the card would have no problem maintaining 5870 speeds while running the Dnet client, and likely even FurMark. It’s also worth noting that all the 5800 series cards share the design of placing the VRMs under a metal bar under the fan, but the 5970 seems to suffer more for it compared to the 5800 series.





> Meanwhile in games it was a similar story. Crysis and the STALKER benchmark are two of the most demanding games we’ve tested on the 5970, and in both cases the VRMs again peaked at near 100C. As games aren’t going to hammer the SIMDs like GPGPU applications do, the power load from games should be lower than for GPGPU applications.



But it even throttles on 725MHz default clock when a lot of GPU power is used, like Crysis on 2560x1600 or with eyefinity, the Vapor chamber is not perfect and the card default voltages are way too high.

This is from Anandtech: 
*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3343/20091126104922.png

Look at GPU 1 VRM Temps, way up the charts @ default, and you can't fix it since the VRMs make contact with cooler using Thermal Tape, so there's no contact issue related to thermal interface, just faulty design of the cooler.

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/ATI/5970OC/CardTh.jpg


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

What Tkin has bought to the table, is true and makes sense. The HD5970 was touted as a dual (internal Xfire) card which would match the speeds of the flagship HD5870. 

It was quoted as being:



> The Radeon 5970 will get a clock frequency at 725 MHz with it's total of 3200 (!) stream/shader processors. The memory is clocked at 4000 MHz effective(gDDR5). The end result of this is a graphics card with an idle wattage of 42W (less then your average dedicated graphics card anno 2009) and the peak wattage (two GPU 100% stressed) is then 294 Watt. And sure that's a whole lot alright but considering what we are dealing with, not exactly surprising or concerning. So while we have the full Radeon HD 5870 spec available including the 1600 shader processor, it's clocked (per GPU) at Radeon 5850 specification.
> 
> Here's the kicker though, the 5970 cards will come 'unlocked' as ATI likes to call it. That means full control on overclocking. So if you want to forfeit on power consumption and can move beyond 300W, you could take this card to 800 ~ 900 MHz perhaps even 1000 MHz yourself and gain even more performance out of it -- at the expense of higher power consumption though.


**Courtesy Guru3D (*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-5970-review-test/2)*

I read about this on the *Guru3d*, *HardOCP*, and *Tom'sHardware*. 

All three had difficulties making the card reach 850Mhz (core) and 1200Mhz memory. As ATI had stated these were cherry picked parts, so they should be best-of-the best. So it is clearly the case, the this dual card will not perform at the HD5870 levels. There could be many reasons for this...engineering samples, incorrect coolers, wrong marketing (please no). 

So for now we can assume:
HD5970 <> 2 x HD5870.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2009)

let's see what HD5970 with custom coolers can do here


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

By not reaching "850Mhz (core) and 1200Mhz memory", the HD5970 -- THE KING -- is missing a few jewels in the crown.


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> let's see what HD5970 with custom coolers can do here


I doubt Air Coolers will cut it, its already using the Vapor cooler from Sapphire, undoubtedly the best air cooler to date, I think as Anandtech pointed out(look @ my last post a bit earlier) they need to redesign the PCB so both set of VRM(voltage regulator modules, one set for each GPU) must lie under the Vapor chamber, here one set on the right barely makes contact with the vapor chamber and overheats.

*images.anandtech.com/reviews/video/ATI/5970OC/CardTh.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


asigh said:


> What Tkin has bought to the table, is true and makes sense. The HD5970 was touted as a dual (internal Xfire) card which would match the speeds of the flagship HD5870.
> 
> It was quoted as being:
> 
> ...


ATI(AMD) posted some saucy graphs that showed that 5970 had atleast 20% OC potential but in reality it need to be underclocked in GPU hungry games and apps, wait, I'll dig around and post those graphs.

Ah yes, here they are:

*tgdaily.com/images/stories/article_images/ati/5970/ati5970additionaloverclocked.jpg

You kidding me? The card barely reaches 800MHz, that too if you're playing mario, fire up Crysis(heck, stalker 3 would do) and the max it does is 700mhz, i.e not even default 725Mhz, after visiting some forums I've seen a few users(those who could get their hands on a 5970) has these issues, for most running furmark or crysis @ hd or higher/ using eyefinity show lag spikes, card heats up too much, the limit is different for different people, for some the safe limit is 675Mhz, for most 700-750Mhz is safe.

*tgdaily.com/images/stories/article_images/ati/5970/ati5970overclockingheadroom.jpg

You see those digital programmable voltage regulators?? well, according to anandtech that's the root of all the issues.


----------



## asingh (Nov 26, 2009)

I'll go for the 2 x HD5870. Much safer, then to go for the LOOONG card.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> I'll go for the 2 x HD5870. Much safer, then to go for the LOOONG card.


Yeah, much better, but I think HD5850 CF can handle anything thrown at it, and 17x2=34k of HD5850CF is way VFM that 27x2=54k of HD5870CF


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

I think 1x5850 is good enough for almost anything today.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think 1x5850 is good enough for almost anything today.


Not for Crysis


----------



## Krow (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah, at 2560p. So, even that is  now eh? I am happy to play Crysis @ 800x600 on my onboard HD3300, no lags.


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

No one posted this so here's some old news.

*Nvidia Posts Picture of a Real Fermi Card*

Just after ATI was beaming with the performance of their dual-GPU monster graphics card ATI Radeon HD 5970, Nvidia 
has quietly decided to push in their Fermi-architecture based GPUs. Nvidia PR guys posted an image of Nvidia GeForce GF100 GPU based graphics card running Unigine Heaven DirectX 11 Benchmark on Twitter and Facebook. 

Nvidia unveiled their next generation 40nm process technology involving Fermi architecture last month . As per the recent photo of GF100 GPU shown, the graphics card uses PCI-Express eight-pin adapter to the left and six-pin adapter to the right. This means existing power supplies could be used for supplying power to this monstrous card.

Nvidia GF100 GPU was being tested on Asus Rampage II Extreme supporting Intel LGA 1366 socket couple with Intel Core i7 CPU and DDR3 memory. However, there is speculation over the web that Nvidia will demo a working GeForce Fermi GPU at Super Computer Convention 2009 in Oregon, US.

*photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs098.snc3/16531_177230903252_8409118252_2883759_2290687_n.jpg

From Fudzilla: 


> The image was uploaded at 9:45pm PST and depicts the Geforce desktop card running Uningine’s Heaven DirectX 11 benchmark on a Dell 24-inch monitor, so we can rationally assume that the benchmark resolution is 1920x1200. The core hardware configuration appears to be composed of an ASUS Rampage II Extreme LGA 1366 motherboard coupled with undetermined Core i7 processor and DDR3 memory. It comes as no surprise that the image was leaked around the same time that AMD posted its official Radeon HD 5970 press release. In the world of IT business marketing strategy, we can only assume that the green giant wants to ensure its ardent enthusiast consumers that Fermi-based Geforce desktop cards do exist and are confirmed to be working, especially after its "Fermi mock-up" debacle at GTC 2009.    Upon close inspection in Photoshop and with the help of others, it appears that the 40nm Fermi-based GF100 monster is using a PCI-Express 8-pin adapter on the left and a 6-pin adapter on the right, so nothing is new in terms of PSU hardware requirements for enthusiast consumers. It is important to note that this particular engineering sample GPU is using the recently taped-out A2 silicon. Our multiple internal sources have previously confirmed that the company will move to A3 silicon for its final retail products.    Two days ago, Nvidia publicly demonstrated its first working GPU samples based on Fermi architecture during SC 2009 (Super Computer Convention). SC is the international conference for high-performance computing, networking, storage and analysis, where the company unveiled the Tesla 20-series lineup priced respectively between $2,499 and $18,995. As previously stated, these Fermi GPUs catered toward the High Performance Computing (HPC) market segment are not expected to launch in Q2 2010, while the high-end Geforce desktop units as depicted in the image above are expected to be announced shortly after CES 2010 passes (January 7th – 10th) and will launch earlier, sometime in Q1 2010.



I believe its fake, like the one showed by Huang earlier. nVidia is surely in trouble.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> Yeah, at 2560p. So, even that is  now eh? I am happy to play Crysis @ 800x600 on my onboard HD3300, no lags.


Crysis called, it wants its dignity back.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

tkin said:


> Yeah, much better, but I think HD5850 CF can handle anything thrown at it, and 17x2=34k of HD5850CF is way VFM that 27x2=54k of HD5870CF



Yea true. But the kick of CF is -- take the two fastest single core boards, and join them together. What a feeling...!


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> Yea true. But the kick of CF is -- take the two fastest single core boards, and join them together. What a feeling...!


A HD5870 can play Crysis 1920x1080 maxed out, no lags. Why need that extra power?? Unless you go 2560x1600.

*i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn134/Frodcord/Crysis/Crysis8x.png


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

^^ That average is 28.65, if I read it correct. 60FPS is the holy grail..!


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^ That average is 28.65, if I read it correct. 60FPS is the holy grail..!


There is no GPU that can push Crysis Warhead to 60FPS with Enthusiast settings @ 8xAA and 16XCF, not even HD5970 quad CF, and unlike most games Crysis is very much playable @ 25-30FPS, they use some sort of motion compensation technology to smooth out the feeling.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

^^
MCT is not being used in games as of now. It needs a predictive model to correctly work. By doing this, instead of getting FPS gain, the system gets a loss. 

Game is much smoother, when the game is played at the same as the monitor refresh rate. 

*Here* is someone with 'nice' Crysis FPS.


----------



## asingh (Nov 27, 2009)

Also here is some news on the upcoming Fermi. Only God knows, when it will see the stores. Nevertheless, something we can anticipate about.

*Link to Fermi:*
*www.nvidia.com/object/fermi_architecture.html

*White Paper Download and Architectural Design of Fermi:*
*www.nvidia.com/content/PDF/fermi_white_papers/NVIDIA_Fermi_Compute_Architecture_Whitepaper.pdf

* Basic comparison to the G80 (8xxx series) and GT200 series:*
*img149.imageshack.us/img149/1517/fermi.jpg

It can be noted, that it looks "quite" similar to the design of a CPU. It has 2 level of internal cache, configurable shared memory, multi language support -- even "C".

Looks good. Hope to see this soon.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

Here's The Latest News:

*NVIDIA kicks off GeForce 300-series range with GeForce 310*



> NVIDIA has quietly updated its product pages to include the first graphics card from the GeForce 300-series line.
> 
> Don't get too excited, though, as the first 300-series product is a low-end solution that's currently available to OEMs only. Dubbed the GeForce 310, *the card isn't based on the upcoming Fermi architecture and is instead a basic GT200-series card with a GPU clocked at 589MHz and 16 stream processors clocked at 1,402MHz.*
> 
> ...



This isn't fermi, fermi launches mar-april 2009(hard launch), and this does'nt play games, a budget HTPC card.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*The G51J 3D – first GeForce 3D Vision notebook from ASUS*

ASUS has officially unveiled the first notebook to use NVIDIA’s GeForce 3D Vision. The G51J 3D notebook uses a 120Hz LCD and NVIDIA’s special glasses to add spatial depth to games like Borderlands or Arkham Asylum that support it. The 1.6GHz Intel Core i7 and the GeForce GTX 260M graphics combined make the 15.6-inch notebook run at its native resolution of 1,366×768 pixels. The usual practice for ASUS is to provide a range of possible options instead of concrete specifications or pricing information. The memory can reach 4GB of RAM and the hard disk drive can vary between 250GB and500GB. Options for optical drives are DVD and Blu-ray.

The G51J 3D notebook will be available together with the necessary transmitter and the special glasses. Expected date is in early December. Other companies are also planning to have their 3D notebooks available next year, such as MSI, as well as contractors like Clevo.

*www.htlounge.net/data/3/asusg51j3d.jpg

*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/11/acer-g51j-3d-1.jpg


However although not nVidia 3D Vision, Acer launched one earlier.
*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2354515,00.asp


----------



## desiibond (Nov 28, 2009)

Goddamnit. what's wrong with Nvidia. First GT3xx is renamed GT2xx card??? This is really really weird.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Goddamnit. what's wrong with Nvidia. First GT3xx is renamed GT2xx card??? This is really really weird.


Well, let me confuse you a bit more, do you know first fermi GPU is called GF100?? Not even GF300 but back to 100, they have lost it and panicking. If this goes on then next year I'm getting HD5850.

*techreport.com/r.x/fermi-gpu/gf100_full_tr.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Goddamnit. what's wrong with Nvidia. First GT3xx is renamed GT2xx card??? This is really really weird.



nvidia dont have new cards,they are panicking, i've heard that they have missed the clocks they wanted with fermi by as much as 20%


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I would not go by what Charlie @ Semi Accurate says usually. But this time, he seems to be right a good number of times. Hope nvidia is back though, as /me likes price wars.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> Well, let me confuse you a bit more, do you know first fermi GPU is called GF100?? Not even GF300 but back to 100, they have lost it and panicking. If this goes on then next year I'm getting HD5850.*techreport.com/r.x/fermi-gpu/gf100_full_tr.png



Same here, if Fermi won't come in Q1 '10, I'll be goin' for HD5850, but darn! PhysX! NVIDIA, come on!


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow said:


> I would not go by what Charlie @ Semi Accurate says usually. But this time, he seems to be right a good number of times. Hope nvidia is back though, as /me likes price wars.


The only thing Charlie ever was correct about was about the mock-up fermi board that huang showed in GPU tech, others are just speculations, before launch of GT200 charlie said the same things about missing clocks and how a 4870 will be miles ahead of GT200, well, we all know how that turned out, and even with missing clocks fermi DP output is faster than HD5870. The only issue plaguing nVidia(also ATI) is TSMC, if there was another competent fab out there or intel made one of their fabs public TSMC would've gone utterly bankrupt in no time, thanks to TSMC HD58xx is paper launch, so nVidia's not pushing it much I guess.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^
Yea, I want a price-war. So I can get some nice 5870s.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

^Two posts at the same time. Ye'r currently usin' HD4890s, right? Can't think how ye'r rig will be with HD5870s .


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

It will be severely bottle-necked due to the P45 Northbridge and Exxx CPU.

Hopefully mid-2010, I should be able to manage an i6/X58/6GB/2x5870/HAF 932/TX750.

Will sell of my system + ( Salary bonus where art though...! ) 

And Crysis 2 will be out too. Then I will benchmark to 60FPS at 60Hz monitor.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> It will be severely bottle-necked due to the P45 Northbridge and Exxx CPU.
> 
> Hopefully mid-2010, I should be able to manage an i6/X58/6GB/2x5870/HAF 932/TX750.
> 
> ...


Let me get a mop to wipe away my drool  anyway don't get your hopes high for Crysis 2, we all know what Console Ports turn out to be.

And offtopic: How will you sale your rig?? I'm interested to sell my CPU and GPU a few months later, let me know if you have any sources.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2009)

^Share that with me . I hopin' Crytek gives more attention to PC 'cause it's more powerful than consoles with DX11, I guess. It should be like this, PC to console, rather than console to PC. Crytek, I have high hopes on ye. Cevat!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 28, 2009)

Crysis 2 is ofcourse is a PC to console port!!!!!..X-(


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

@ *asigh* Get a Lian Li man. Since you can afford it, get it. Its just too good. You may ask The Sorceror or visit the show off section of TE forums.


----------



## paroh (Nov 28, 2009)

XFX Nvidia GTX 260 power connection required

please  tell what power connector is required as my smps has only one 6pin connector for PCI-E card.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

^Use a molex to PCI-e 6pin converter and you should be fine. Its available at any local computer store. Which SMPS?


----------



## paroh (Nov 28, 2009)

*As on the site the specification for the power requirement is as follows can u please clear 2*6 pin connector or one 8 pin connector do i need both 8 pin connector and 2*6 pin power connector

As my smps have 1 pci-e (6pin power connector ) and one EPS 12V (8 pin conenctor)

Power Requirements:*  Non-SLI: 630W Minimum Power Supply
SLI: 680W Minimum Power Supply
2 x 6-Pin Power Connector
One 8-Pin Power Connector


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

I doubt that spec seriously. Do one thing. send damngoodman999 a PM and ask him about the connectors. That's BS about the non SLI needing 630W of power. Even an overclocked i7 rig does not consume that much. A PSU like CM Real Power Pro 460W can handle GTX260 easily.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Link me to the site that says you need 8 pin as well as six pinx2 for GTX260.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Link me to the site that says you need 8 pin as well as six pinx2 for GTX260.

*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3334



> The GTX 260 consumes a maximum of 183W and only needs two 6-pin power connectors


 Please answer my query, which PSU do you have?


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Share that with me . I hopin' Crytek gives more attention to PC 'cause it's more powerful than consoles with DX11, I guess. It should be like this, PC to console, rather than console to PC. Crytek, I have high hopes on ye. Cevat!



Do not know what path Crytek is going. If Crysis 2 is a lame port, it will be a shame. The creators of Fry Cry doing this. Heck, they revolutionized the PC gaming world. And now they jump the console band wagon. Praying its a good port.



Krow said:


> @ *asigh* Get a Lian Li man. Since you can afford it, get it. Its just too good. You may ask The Sorceror or visit the show off section of TE forums.



Yea, I read *Sorcerers* review of the same. It is really nice. Will decide which full-ATX. I love the huge fan of the HAF 932.



paroh said:


> XFX Nvidia GTX 260 power connection required
> 
> please  tell what power connector is required as my smps has only one 6pin connector for PCI-E card.



You will need 2xPCI.E 6 PIN connectors.
*www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2008/07/21202211209s.jpg

Though that is a yummy looking card. 



Krow said:


> ^Use a molex to PCI-e 6pin converter and you should be fine. Its available at any local computer store. Which SMPS?



Yea, use something like this.
*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:euv9O893MNh5fM:*images.virtualvillage.com/006410-028/001.jpg

Connect each of the white connectors to a separate line on your PSU. Keep them closest to the PSU. 

Though as *Mr. Krow* asked, which PSU you have.

*************************************************************************************************
HAS THIS THREAD NOT TAKEN THE FLAVOR OF "All Graphics Cards related queries here.**"  FROM THE HARDWARE SECTION.
*************************************************************************************************


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

tkin said:


> And offtopic: How will you sale your rig?? I'm interested to sell my CPU and GPU a few months later, let me know if you have any sources.



I will probably open it for sale, first here on ThinkDigit. With preference to members from NCR, if that does not work, then all are welcome. Techenclave is a nice place also, to sell stuff.

I will prefer to sell the whole rig, and not piece-by-piece. But lets see what happens. Will retain my 2 HDDs. 

If I have to sell it piece-by-piece, will give a special offer for the GPUs. Taking them both - single buyer, will enable a discount.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> I will probably open it for sale, first here on ThinkDigit. With preference to members from NCR, if that does not work, then all are welcome. Techenclave is a nice place also, to sell stuff.
> 
> I will prefer to sell the whole rig, and not piece-by-piece. But lets see what happens. Will retain my 2 HDDs.
> 
> If I have to sell it piece-by-piece, will give a special offer for the GPUs. Taking them both - single buyer, will enable a discount.


Ok, got it, one last query, how do you receive payment? I mean is there any guarantee or something, I clearly remember that last year some digit member was screwed in a deal, he didn't receive payment or something like that, in an online deal buyers need to place order first but since I'm no shop, I doubt anyone will deposit money, and theres also warranty claims and stuff.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2009)

^^
If it is based here on Digit..I guess it will be basic trust. The buyer will send me an EFT, I will courier the stuff, if in NCR we can meet personally, and I hand over the hardware.


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2009)

asigh said:


> ^^
> If it is based here on Digit..I guess it will be basic trust. The buyer will send me an EFT, I will courier the stuff, if in NCR we can meet personally, and I hand over the hardware.


OK, got it, thanks for the info , I guess I'll try the same too


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 29, 2009)

*RADEON HD 5950 WILL NOT BE A STANDARD AMD PRODUCT

*We recently reported about the two-chip video card radeon HD 5950 . Associate assumed that this video card will be released in the *first quarter 2010. *



 Our personal sources explained, that the release of such *two-chip* experimental solutions from the commercial side were disadvantageous: above some level , expenditures for development are many and AMD deprives the released video chip from a guarantee. Associates assert that Radeon HD 5950 will not be a standard product, and its release can be charged to some important  AMD partners. 
*
*xtreview.com/*

So it's true, AMD indeed is going dual-chip instead of dual GPU......


----------



## paroh (Nov 29, 2009)

@asigh can u clear this thing that my smps has only one PCi-E power connector. will the card 260GTX works with only one connector.

And the second thing on some site there is two molex is used to create a single PCI-E 6 power connector and on some site they use only one molex to create a single PCI-E 6 power connector.

Can u please clear this dout


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2009)

Post number #347 will tell you how to create the 2nd connector.

If you have a good PSU, say a Corsair/Tagan/Silverstone, then you can use the one molex to PCI.E 6 pin converter, else use the type I have mentioned in #347.

Your gtx for sure will need both power inputs.


----------



## Nithu (Nov 30, 2009)

*The King...*

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2029/amd03.th.jpg


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2009)

*AMD to launch Mobile Radeon 58x0 at CES*

AMD has already started production of its Mobility Radeon 58x0 series and if all went well they are producing all three chips as of November.

The launch date will coincide with notebook launches and at least some of the notebooks to launch at CES will feature ATI's 40nm DirectX 11 graphics. 

The date is January 7th and at press time we don’t know if AMD plans to show one or all three chips. Let me refresh your memory. Park is the codename for entry level, mid-range is codenamed Madison (Name of a New York avenue, not Jensen's daughter. Ed.) and performance / high end chip codenamed Broadway.

We can only suspect that Alienware might be the one to launch a super gaming notebook but let's not disregard many Taiwanese and US notebook manufactures who are crying for some attention in the high end gaming notebook segment.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/November/General%20News/redwood.jpg

Images of what is supposedly ATI's low-end Redwood DirectX 11 have popped up on Hardforum.com.

The HD 5670 apparently has 400 shaders, 16 ROPs, a fillrate of 103.3 GTexels/s and 64GB/s of bandwidth. It sports 1GB of GDDR5 memory on a 128-bit bus. The memory is clocked at 1000MHz (4000MHz effective), while the 40nm GPU ticks at 775MHz. Please take the spec with a grain of salt, as we are still unable to confirm it.



The card itself looks quite compact and the copper cooler is somewhat reminiscent of ThermalTake designs. We are still not sure about pricing or availability, but we're expecting a sub-$100 MSRP and an early Q1 launch, just in time to make Nvidia's life a bit harder.


*Meet the new HD 5770*

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/November/General%20News/sapphire_hd5770new_1.jpg

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/November/General%20News/sapphire_hd5770new_2.jpg

*AMD cuts costs*

AMD is apparently cutting costs, and MSI's HD 5770 isn't going to be the only HD 5770 with a cooler similar to the HD 5750. According to our info every AMD AIB partner will have a similar card, and Sapphire has already silently announced its own. 

The cooler on HD 5750 is apparently enough for the HD 5770 as well and after all it should be cheaper than the original blower fan. This isn't a non-reference in house design as it comes directly from AMD, and we are sure that we'll see the real non-reference cards sooner than later. As a matter of fact, the shroud is the only similarity with the HD 5750 cooler, while the heatsink under it is changed. 

Sapphire calls its card the Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 PCIE "New Edition" and other than the new cooler the card keeps the reference clocks of 850MHz for the core and 4800MHz for 1GB of GDDR5 memory. 

The surprise is that MSI decided to change this design a bit and went for its Seaweed fan which should provide higher airflow and keep the noise down.


*GPU-Z 0.3.8 now available*

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/2009/November/General%20News/gpuz_0.3.8.png

The latest version of the utility now includes added sensors to monitor GPU load percentages on Nvidia GeForce desktop and mobile cards, adds sensors for ATI M86, fixes several NVAPI crashes, fixes crashes when PhysX is not available, and fixes “DLL not found” startup issues in Windows 2000. In addition, the application can now be set to run “always on top” of other windows.

At the same time, W1zzard has also included a useful feature to render the vast amount of GPU information displayed by this utility more accessible to other areas of the world. As of GPU-Z release 0.3.8, a framework for translations has been added to enable future multi-language support. However, it is important to note that such a task can only be made possible by independent user contributions to the framework. The team behind the utility respectfully hopes to see GPU-Z users contribute to the utility.

GPU-Z 0.3.8 can be downloaded *here*.


----------



## asingh (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ Thanks Tkin. GPU-Z is critical.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2009)

*40nm ATI / Nvidia shortage to last whole Q1 10*

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/y_wafer.jpg

*TSMC 40nm is still immature *

TSMC's 40nm process maturity can simply be described as disastrously bad. According to our sources, yields are currently at around 50 percent, which is catastrophic for a 'mature' and more than a year old process. One could say that TSMC is really immature about its 40 nm yields. 


At this time, TSMC should be at 90 percent + yields, but this is simply not happening. The worst part is that nothing will change in early 2010. The shortage will last throughout Q1 2010 and both ATI’s RV870 and Nvidia’s Fermi will be heavily affected to their die size and complexity.

Things might start getting better in Q2 2010, but this means that you might have to wait all the way to April 2010 if not later to get more than a single 40nm card sitting on the store shelve for more than a day.

Right now a search for HD5870, HD5850 and HD5970 yields 0 results in new-egg.
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList...0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=hd+5870&x=0&y=0
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=hd+5850
*www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=hd+5970
Even OC'ed cards are gone.
So be sure availability will decrease in India too, thank god most Indian users play games over Intel, nVidia 8600GT and the likes.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Nvidia volume Fermi shipping late Q1 * 

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/geforce.jpg

*January for samples*

In January, Nvidia should have the final samples and a limited number of Fermi Geforce GT300 chips, but the launch might take place later.

If pushed, Nvidia might launch Fermi Geforce in late January as the final chips should be there by then, but real volume shipments should start towards end of Q1 2010.

The most realistic availability date is March 2010, and again only if everything goes right. Judging by our previous information, Nvidia delayed its plans by more than one, if not two quarters.  

This is rather unpleasant for Nvidia and the only thing that really keeps Nvidia sane is the fact that ATI also suffers from massive shortages of its 40nm RV870 based chips.


*Acer readying beastly DirectX 11 notebook*

*www.fudzilla.com/images/stories/Logos/acer.gif

*Core i7 and Mobility HD 5850 in 18.4 inches *

We were expecting to see the first mobile Evergreens in an Alienware or something, but Acer seems bent on establishing a presence in the insane high-end market.

We're not huge fans of gaming notebooks and we would buy this one in a million years, but we have to respect the sheer lunacy of the Aspire 8942G-728G1280TWN. Powered by a Core i7-720QM at 1.6GHz, it packs 8GB of DDR3, two 640GB hard drives and Blu-ray to boot. It features an 18.4-inch LED display in 1980x1080 and then we come to its piece de resistance, AMD's Mobile Radeon HD5850 with 1GB of GDDR5. Basically, this is the first notebook with DirectX 11 graphics, and pretty good graphics at that.

In terms of connectivity, you get pretty much everything you could ask for on such a device, 4 USB 2.0 slots, 802.11 abgn, Bluetooth, ExpressCard, HDMI, 5-in-1 card reader and a host of other goodies. Of course, all this nonsense comes at a price in sheer size. With an 8-cell battery, the DX11 Aspire weighs 4.6kg, almost as much as two average 15-inchers.

Sadly we still don't know the exact price or availability date, but we're guessing it will appear in early January.

Courtesy- *www.fudzilla.com/


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

Acer's 18.4" core+dx11 is the most tempting. let's see if this finally bridges the gap between desktop and laptop in power!!


----------



## paroh (Dec 4, 2009)

Finally going with hd5770


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Acer's 18.4" core+dx11 is the most tempting. let's see if this finally bridges the gap between desktop and laptop in power!!


Nah, never, the battery will burn away faster than a cigarette, the mobile GPU will be crippled, so will the CPU be while the prices will be 20-40% higher than equal desktop parts, thats why laptops never attract me(not even alienware, eve if I had the money).


----------



## desiibond (Dec 8, 2009)

*ATI Radeon HD 5670 pictures and test results on the net now*

Source: *techpowerup.com/109618/ATI_Radeon_HD_5670_Pictured_Detailed_and_Tested.html

AMD's lower-mainstream DirectX 11 compliant graphics card slated for Q1-2010, the ATI Radeon HD 5670 has been pictured and detailed, sourced from a [H]ardOCP HardForum community member. The HD 5600 series is based on a 40 nm GPU codenamed "Redwood". From the specifications the GPU-Z screenshot shows, it has a 50% downscaled SIMD engine, with 400 stream processors, while it retains the 128-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, with 16 ROPs. Assuming the clock speeds shown in the screenshot to be the reference speeds, they are 775 MHz for the core, and 1000 MHz for the 1 GB of memory (resulting in 64 GB/s of memory bandwidth).

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/48/19bn.th.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7259/19ak.th.png


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2009)

*Fermi-Based GeForce 100 Pictured in SLI Setup*

*Twitter picture shows Fermi cards operating in SLI configuration*

*legitreviews.com/images/news/2009/gf100_video_card.jpg

Click For Large Version

Even though the launch of the next-generation CUDA architecture known as Fermi was postponed until next year, it seems that there are already working samples of the GeForce 100 Fermi-based graphics cards. Earlier today, a picture was posted on NVIDIA's twitter page, which showed the NVIDIA Director of Technical Marketing, Tom Peterson, holding a working system using two GF100 cards in an SLI configuration.

NVIDIA is somewhat behind AMD/ATI in the area of products aimed at the high-end graphics market. The GPU manufacturer decided to use this twitter picture as a means of rekindling end-users' anticipations for its own product, in the wake of the Radeon HD 5970 mania. Still, NVIDIA might benefit from this delay by having the AMD card as a subject of comparison. Also, the HD 5970 mania will likely tone down (at least somewhat) by January, which means that the consumer interest in Fermi might actually end up greater than if the actual release had been done sooner.

The GeForce 100 will be the first graphics card from NVIDIA to use the next-generation CUDA. The card employs a 40nm chip with 512 CUDA cores, GDDR5 VRAM and has DirectX 11 support and a memory interface of 384 bits. The card also has the Fermi features of the NVIDIA Parallel DataCache technology and the NVIDIA GigaThread engine.

The Radeon HD 5970 graphics card has stirred much admiration among consumers worldwide and this, in turn, has likely raised the general expectations concerning the upcoming Fermi architecture. NVIDIA has to deal with the pressure of developing a technology capable of yielding graphics adapters with performance capabilities at least on par with those of the Hemlock. 

A clear release date for the Fermi architecture has yet to be revealed. The technology will debut sometime during the first quarter of 2010. It is possible that the samples will be demonstrated at the 2010 Consumer Electronics Show, but this has yet to be confirmed. Still, the architecture itself is very complex, likely the most ambitious project on NVIDIA's part so far, which also explains the rather large size of the actual GF100 (about 10.5 inches long).

Regardless of rumors, however, the mere fact that there are working samples of the NVIDIA GF100 Fermi card shows that the actual technology has progressed quite far and is already in testing stage. This means that hopefuls might not have to keep waiting for as long as they had originally thought.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 9, 2009)

tkin said:


> The GeForce 100 will be the first graphics card from NVIDIA to use the next-generation CUDA. *The card employs a 40nm chip with 512 CUDA cores, GDDR5 VRAM and has DirectX 11 support and a memory interface of 384 bits.* The card also has the Fermi features of the NVIDIA Parallel DataCache technology and the NVIDIA GigaThread engine.


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Marketing Director?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2009)

nVidia is MAD I say, ABSOLUTELY MAD.

>> First 300 series GPUs are rebranded 40mm 200 series DirectX 10.1 parts.
>> First Fermi series GPUs are in 100 series.

I thought nVidia would altleast learn from all the former facepalm inspiring branding/rebranding activities that GeForce 300 SHOULD have been a FERMI - EXCLUSIVE series SANS REBRANDS.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2009)

*AMD readying 5800 mobility processors?*
Source: *developer.amd.com/drivers/pc_vendor_id/pages/default.aspx

Check this image:

*img130.imageshack.us/img130/438/5800m.jpg


It seems AMD is working on 5800 M processors but given that 48xx never really saw the light of day, I am a bit not sure whether AMD will bring these out or not. But if they go aggressive and put these up on high availability for laptop makers, it's gonna be one hell of a thing.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

*NVIDIA Fermi GF100 Video Cards To Support 32x Anti-Aliasing Mode*

NVIDIA has been releasing all sorts of GeForce GF100 Fermi video cards facts on Facebook and Twitter for the past month. Tonight they just posted up that the GF100 supports a brand new 32x anti-aliasing mode for ultra high-quality gaming! This is an interesting piece of news and at this rate it will be curious to see what secrets of the card they have not mentioned!

NVIDIA GeForce GF100 Fermi Video Card Facts: 


> 1.GF100 is the codename for the first GeForce GPU based on the Fermi architecture!
> 2.The GF100 board is 10.5-inches long -- the same length as GeForce GTX 200 Series graphics cards!
> 3.GF100 packs in over 3B (billion!) transistors
> 4.The GF100 supports full hardware decode on the GPU for 3D Blu-Ray
> ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^Wow! Awesome news for us! Better than GT200, eh? DX11? I'm droolin' seein' this news.


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Wow! Awesome news for us! Better than GT200, eh? DX11? I'm droolin' seein' this news.


If it supports 32x that means it can play games @ 32x, so performance should be through the roof for this GPU.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^I don't care 'bout AA, just 2x or 4x is enough 'cause I ain't a HD user. Waitin' for NVIDIA GF160!


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2009)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^I don't care 'bout AA, just 2x or 4x is enough 'cause I ain't a HD user. Waitin' for NVIDIA GF160!


Me too, but they better hurry up, looks like a sub 512 core card(448 shaders) will launch first, namely the GF360 or GF160 followed by lower editions. Dual GPU version likely on Q3 09.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 24, 2009)

^I have hope in NVIDIA. It better come before Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Ye think games newly announced will use DX11? I mean not postponed games like Splinter Cell: Conviction. May GF3(1)60 be 16K.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2009)

*Report: Nvidia Delays Fermi to March 2010*

*Hold on to this Fermi until March, will ya?*

Fermi is Nvidia's next big thing. Nvidia bills Fermi as an entirely new ground-up design that will finally realize the potential of GPU computing – using the graphics card for more than just pushing pixels and driving them to your display.

"It is completely clear that GPUs are now general purpose parallel computing processors with amazing graphics, and not just graphics chips anymore," said Jen-Hsun Huang, co-founder and CEO of Nvidia. "The Fermi architecture, the integrated tools, libraries and engines are the direct results of the insights we have gained from working with thousands of CUDA developers around the world. We will look back in the coming years and see that Fermi started the new GPU industry."

_*The Fermi GPU will pack 3 billion transistors, making it one mammoth chip - bigger than anything from ATI - but with that ambition comes challenges.*_

If this Digitimes report is to be believed, Nvidia has hit a snag or two in its plans to launch Fermi and has now pushed back the date to *March 2010.*

_Digitimes' sources also noted that ATI is expected to launch the 40nm Radeon HD 5670/5570 (Redwood) and HD 5450 (Cedar) GPUs at the end of January or in February 2010._

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-fermi-delay-gpu,9326.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 29, 2009)

NVidia will launch Fermi in March09

ATi is planning HD5890 and HD5950(dual chip) I guess to counter them..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 30, 2009)

^I hope the mainstream Fermis will be priced good. :C_oath:

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

^I hope the mainstream Fermis will be priced good. :C_oath:


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 30, 2009)

nvidia is going to lose a lot of money in q1 2010....cuz good availability will definitely come in q2 & with the gr8 TSMC at work.. we can expect even more delays


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 30, 2009)

> NVIDIA Fermi GF100 Video Cards To Support 32x Anti-Aliasing Mode


OMG! Somebody pinch me. Its too good to be true.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

*Nvidia Fermi: GF100 coming to CES*

According to the latest rumors the latest rumors Nvidia will launch the long expected DirectX 11 graphics card GF100 Fermi in March. Now it has been revealed that a sneak peek of the new card will be given at the CES 2010 in Las Vegas. Just recently the appropriate announcement was published on Nvidia's Facebook site.
_"Happy New Year to all GeForce Fans!!! Oh, and there will be a sneak peek of GF100 at our booth at CES in Las Vegas next week. Stop by and say hi!"_
What exactly will be on display at the trade show has not been revealed of course. Some time ago there had already been pictures of two Fermi cards running in an SLI setup.

Excerpt from PCGamesHardware.com

Come on, NVIDIA!! Yeah!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

*More "leaked" GF100 news comin' through. Woohoo!*



> GF100 outperforms ATi's 5870 by 46% on average
> GF100 outperforms ATi's 5970 by 8% on average
> 
> The GF100 gets 148 fps in DiRT2
> ...



Phucin' awesome, if it's true. *exaggerated sigh*


----------



## tkin (Jan 6, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *More "leaked" GF100 news comin' through. Woohoo!*
> 
> 
> 
> Phucin' awesome, if it's true. *exaggerated sigh*


Don't mind, but what's the source? A lot of false rumors being circulated about Fermi, a 448 shader GPU beats the HD5970 is hard to believe.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2010)

^ And Crysis2 ? That news piece is shady.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2010)

5970 is not that good.arma2 has a record of bringing down it to single frame rate.
now some people say this game is poorly optimised but others denies it.

actually this occurs when one plays online.this game supports over hundred players online and has huge terrestrial to battle over.at this point the fps goes to even single digit.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 6, 2010)

@tkin: Here's it: *www.guildwarsguru.com/forum/rahjas-freeeeeeee-t10420384.html I don't know if it's true or not, but I guess it will be 'cause it's been in development for, how many months?  Let us hope it'll be like that.

@tarey: Those Crysis 2 and AvP 3's fps in GF100 are purely hoax. But the specs maybe true.


----------



## tkin (Jan 7, 2010)

*Nvidia Fermi: GF100 system and special Physx demo at the CES*

Just recently Nvidia revealed that the graphics cards manufacturer will give a sneak peek of the GF100 at the CES 2010 in Las Vegas. PC Watch has now been able to take the first pictures of the demo system that is used on the Consumer Electronics Show. Furthermore they had the chance to shoot a video of the system running the DirectX 11 benchmark Unigine Heaven. You can find the pictures *HERE*

From the pictures one can note the following facts: 
• There is no backplate like on the Tesla Fermis 
• Given the holes in the PCB the temperature regulation seems to be more difficult - but this could also be a preparation for future SLI versions 
• 1x 6-pin and 1x 8-pin power connector: According to the PCI E specifications the card is allowed to draw up to 300 watt 

Nvidia confirmed to PC Games Hardware that there will be a special Physx demo, called Supersonic Sled, on display at the CES. The rocket that is shown, isn't just animated physically correct, but also offers the appropriate smoke - the destructible obstacles are animated correctly, too. The demo supports DirectX 11 and 3D Vision.

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/340/953/ces-02.jpg

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/340/953/ces-05.jpg

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/340/953/ces-06.jpg

*pc.watch.impress.co.jp/img/pcw/docs/340/953/ces-10.jpg

The card is rumored to be 15-20% faster than HD5870, now the price will be the deciding factor.

nVidia gonna show their version of "Eyefinity"(3 display on single card) with 3d vision(3d vision surround) tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nvidia's Fermi Cards Said to Run Very Hot*


*Hot graphics with hot temperatures.*

Graphics enthusiasts eagerly await the arrival of Nvidia's Fermi GPU-based cards. At this point, Nvidia is trailing behind ATI and its 5000-series cards, but expectations are high for Fermi.

Expected to turn things around for Nvidia in a big way, Fermi is supposed to vastly superior to the company's current line of 200-series cards.

Speaking to several case vendors at CES, we were told that while running one Fermi card alone or two single-GPU cards is fine, going any higher may introduce thermal issues. Though no firm temperatures were revealed, manufacturers said that users need to be extra careful about how they setup the innards of their gaming chassis.

A rep from one manufacturer said that Fermi-based cards will run hotter than the hottest ATI Radeon HD 5000 series.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-fermi-gpu-graphics,9384.html


----------



## tkin (Jan 12, 2010)

*NVIDIA Might Terminate Partnership with XFX*



> XFX was an NVIDIA exclusive Approved Partner until a little over a year ago, when the company began to also manufacture graphics cards based on technology from ATI, the business unit of Advanced Micro Devices. While there has been no indication of NVIDIA planning to drop the partnership with XFX, HardOCP founder Kyle Bennett *reports* that the rumor had definitely been circulating at CES.
> 
> XFX is considered on of the 'big three' along with the aforementioned BFG and EVGA. If NVIDIA is genuinely planning on terminating its relations with this manufacturer, the hardware maker may be significantly affected, especially if the upcoming Fermi graphics adapters prove, as NVIDIA claims, superior to AMD's products.
> 
> ...



Well, if you ask me all XFX is good for now days is their AMD cards, their nVidia cards are priced higher and in India the warranty is same as Palit and build quality is same, so its better to go for Palit anyways.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2010)

> Don't mind, but what's the source? A lot of false rumors being circulated about Fermi, a 448 shader GPU beats the HD5970 is hard to believe.



true, HD5870 has 320 Main Processing cores putting it somewhere between GTX295 and GTX285 in specs sheet but at GTX295 level for performance

HD5970 has 640 Main Shaders and it's definitely gonna be faster than a 448Shader GF100..I think the GF104 aka 512 Shader version "MIGHT" have a change given HD5970 is a dual card with it's limitations in some games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 12, 2010)

> Don't mind, but what's the source? A lot of false rumors being circulated about Fermi, a 448 shader GPU beats the HD5970 is hard to believe.



true, HD5870 has 320 Main Processing cores putting it somewhere between GTX295 and GTX285 in specs sheet but at GTX295 level for performance

HD5970 has 640 Main Shaders and it's definitely gonna be faster than a 448Shader GF100..I think the GF104 aka 512 Shader version "MIGHT" have a change given HD5970 is a dual card with it's limitations in some games.


----------



## tkin (Jan 18, 2010)

*nVidia Lifts NDA from Reviewers, Fermi Previews Out Now.*
On 17th Jan nVidia lifted its NDA from the select group of journalists that were shown a working nVidia fermi up close and allowed to do benchmarks on.



> Just as CES 2010 was winding down, nVidia gathered technical journalists to reveal its desktop take of their Fermi architecture and the subsequent NV100 silicon. In case of desktop boards, this part will be known as the GF100.



Check the "Previews" here:
*www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3721 (I suggest checking out this article at least)
*www.guru3d.com/article/nvidia-gf100-fermi-technology-preview/(Highly technical article)
*www.pcworld.com/article/187075/nvidia_releases_details_of_gf100_chip.html
*www.hardocp.com/article/2010/01/17/nvidias_fermi_gf100_facts_opinions/
*www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2010/1/18/nvidia-gf100-architecture-alea-iacta-est.aspx


Meanwhile check out this leaked video:
[youtube]jcXmV5Je_gc[/youtube]
Upto 100% performance increase over GTX285 in FarCry 2.

Rest of the videos: *www.guru3d.com/article/nvidia-gf100-fermi-technology-preview/8

PS- Some websites(semiaccurate) were spreading rumors of Fermi having software tesselation, but actually these reviewers suggest Fermi has a faster HW tesselation unit(actually multiple units) than HD58xx series.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 18, 2010)

^Yeah, come on NVIDIA and Crytek!!


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 3, 2010)

After GTX 200 series, Nvidia jumped directly to GTX 400 series 

*www.techtree.com/India/News/First_Nvidia_GF100_Cards_GTX470_GTX_480/551-109091-581.html

---------- Post added at 04:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:53 PM ----------

*www.techtree.com/India/News/First_Nvidia_GF100_Cards_GTX470_GTX_480/551-109091-581.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2010)

^^ Yup, Read about it on Tom's hardware yesterday.

Just wondering - Why they ditched 3xx naming series ??


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 4, 2010)

because they had renamed some of there lower end cards like gt210 to gt310 as a marketing gimmick , so they wanted to differentiate from them


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2010)

*Nvidia CEO: Fermi to Hit the ''Full Stride'' in Q2*

*Fermi to spread in Spring/Summer 2010.*


Nvidia is gearing up to release its DirectX 11 GPU part on the world sometime during the company's present financial quarter, which started on January 31 and ends April 30, but mass availability of the product won't arrive until sometime in the next quarter.

As quoted by X-bit labs, Nvidia CEO Jen-Hsun Huang said during a recent conference call that Fermi will spread through the line in the second quarter, spanning the time between May and July.

*"Q2 [of FY 2011] is going to be the quarter when Fermi is hitting the full stride*. It will not just be one Fermi product, *there will be a couple of Fermi products to span many different price ranges, but also the Fermi products will span GeForce, Quadro and Tesla," *Huang said. "So, we are going to be ramping now on Fermi architecture products through Q2 and we are building a lot of it."

As for when the transition would fully happen from current-gen parts to the new ones, Huang responded, "All of that just depends on 40 nm supply and we are trying to finesse it the best we possibly can. For the entry-level products, the truth is that the new architectures […] are probably not extremely well appreciated anyhow. […] Our current-generation GPUs are fabulous and all the things that mainstream consumers would use their computer for."

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-fermi-gf100-geforce-gpu,9709.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 21, 2010)

That means April, so finally Fermi unveiling, and a full 6 months after EVERGREEN.....long wait huh!


----------



## asingh (Feb 21, 2010)

Would be a paper launch. And then waiting. And then again waiting, for the parts to hit India.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, guys. Prepare to get disappointed. You know what it is. Great choice, comp@ddict!

Select below to unveil! Don't click the link until you've read. I've shortened the link so that you guys don't know what it is.  

SemiAccurate gets some GTX480 scores
Hot, buggy and far too slow.


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2010)

^^
Well lets hope most of that is not true, and just speculative. Else the Green Boat is down the creek, and they ain't got no paddle...!

Also *this*, link shows some light at the end of the dark tunnel.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fermi Priced[Updated]*

*GTX480 for 35k, GTX470 for 21-23k*

Way too pricey, depending on price point GTX480 has to go up against HD5970 and GTX470 against HD5870, not good, now lets just hope GTX4xx can crunch up some numbers(which it can't probably, DX11 generation is probably lost to nVidia, atleast for 2010-2011Q2)

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/2668/20100222182629.jpg

Website: *www.sabrepc.com/c-27-desktop-graphics-video-cards.aspx?pagesize=9&sectionids=30&list=0
GTX470 has a -70$ discount, go figure.


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2010)

^^
Thanks for this, price point is way to high. We will need to see real world benchmarks, and make a choice.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 22, 2010)

i've read that ati is planning a refresh - like the hd4890
its already been 6 months since launch of 5870.. so its highly likely...
so nvidia look like they are in for a rough ride


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 23, 2010)

*i.tpucdn.com/images/news/nvidia.gif
*NVIDIA To Unveil GeForce GTX 400 Series at PAX

*NVIDIA*images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif  built a fair bit of hype over the weekend on Twitter, when it said that  come Monday, it would make a "major announcement". It turns out  that the company will unveil its GeForce GTX 400 series graphics card at  the PAX East gaming event to be held in late March, on the 26th, 31  days away at the time of preparing this report. The PAX East event will  be held in Boston, United States. 

NVIDIA will unveil two of its high-end, next-generation graphics cards*images.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/mag-glass_10x10.gif  based on the GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470. Being DirectX 11  compliant marks that generation shift. An American online retailer listed the GeForce GTX 480 for US $699 on  pre-order.

*i.tpucdn.com/img/10-02-22/90a_thm.jpg​


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2010)

Darnit! GTX470 for 25K! And they said Fermi's yields are poor. Only 'bout 8K-10K cards. It's better to buy HD5850 with Bad Company 2. Yeah!


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2010)

I am laughing at all the guys, who had been waiting for Fermi, and had been posting "wait for the Fermi to come out". The Fermi is priced so high, that ATI will not even change prices a notch.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darnit! GTX470 for 25K! And they said Fermi's yields are poor. Only 'bout 8K-10K cards. It's better to buy HD5850 with Bad Company 2. Yeah!


Yeah, about that, I just looked it up a bit and noticed something interesting:

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/9013/qwej.jpg

*GTX470 is actually for 21-22K(429$)*
Theres one thing though, with a 429$ pricetag GTX470 will sell like hot cakes and you won't be able to buy one till June/July, I am rather planning on holding back till a game is launched which shows graphics improvements with DX11, AVP looks same in DX9 as in DX11(a bit soft shadow and processing), DiRT2 is same, so next up BFBC2, and since its a console port it will behave the same, AC2 doesn't even have a DX11 mode, go figure.

By the looks of things GTX470 performs faster than HD5850, but is a tad slower than HD5870 which puts it right in the proper price segment, here's the order I think, 
HD5970(35k)>GTX480(33K)>HD5870(24k)>GTX470(21-23k)>HD5850(16k), if all goes well, we are looking at HD5850 @ 12-13k by June(maybe then I can afford one, right now I am being torn apart whether to get a new GPU or a quad core proccy).


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya, that pricing of around 22K seems reasonable for the GTX470. We need to see some real numbers. Man, this time round nVidia is really keeping consumers open for speculation.

Why you want a Quad on your LGA775. The E8400, is good man. OC that bad boy, and feel the difference.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2010)

asigh said:


> Ya, that pricing of around 22K seems reasonable for the GTX470. We need to see some real numbers. Man, this time round nVidia is really keeping consumers open for speculation.
> 
> Why you want a Quad on your LGA775. The E8400, is good man. OC that bad boy, and feel the difference.


Yeah, I was thinking the same, can you suggest a good CPU cooler @ 4-5k max?

The DX11 gen isn't anything special, 2 half bakes games so far, 1-2 more in 2011, by 2012 win 8 will launch alongside DX11.1 or 12 probably, apart from that next gen consoles likely to hit in 2012, so maybe I'll stick with my GPU now and get the fastest GPU then.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2010)

^Gladly I bought a Phenom II X4 920. I know it ain't good, but suits me well. BTW, yeah, DX11 didn't do wonder. Again. While playin' a game, you will not be seein' fine details like smooth curves of aliens, will you? BC2 looks way better than awesome [of course, Crysis' still the king. Don't know how C2 will be. I just wonder] in X360 itself, so PC will be better eye-candy. As you said, ACII isn't even DX10!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Gladly I bought a Phenom II X4 920. I know it ain't good, but suits me well. BTW, yeah, DX11 didn't do wonder. Again. While playin' a game, you will not be seein' fine details like smooth curves of aliens, will you? BC2 looks way better than awesome [of course, Crysis' still the king. Don't know how C2 will be. I just wonder] in X360 itself, so PC will be better eye-candy. As you said, ACII isn't even DX10!


Smooth curves are not the issue, and you can't notice it, you can have smooth shadows, but then again the gameplay sucks.


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2010)

tkin said:


> Yeah, I was thinking the same, can you suggest a good CPU cooler @ 4-5k max?
> 
> The DX11 gen isn't anything special, 2 half bakes games so far, 1-2 more in 2011, by 2012 win 8 will launch alongside DX11.1 or 12 probably, apart from that next gen consoles likely to hit in 2012, so maybe I'll stick with my GPU now and get the fastest GPU then.



Get the Cooler Master Hyper 212. It is around 2.2K. Is bolt - down, so you will need to remove the motherboard. Really good. 

Yes, apart from tesselation Dx.11 is not offering much more. True.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2010)

tkin said:


> Smooth curves are not the issue, and you can't notice it, you can have smooth shadows, but then again the gameplay sucks.



I don't care 'bout the shadows at all. AvP's gameplay sucks or what?


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I don't care 'bout the shadows at all. AvP's gameplay sucks or what?


Well I played it in my friend's house and it sucked, weird controls, playing as the alien is just painful, I'll stick to Fallout 3 for now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2010)

^Yeah, that transition sucks! We don't know where we're goin'. Any upgrade(s), budd?


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Yeah, that transition sucks! We don't know where we're goin'. Any upgrade(s), budd?


Nope, saving up, I'll probably get mine when northern islands, charlie and fermi2 duke it out later at Q12011, if some super cool DX11 games(Dirt2 and AVP) runs awesome in my setup why should I change now?


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2010)

ATI Radeon HD5830 Released 

I think it deserves a separate thread anyway 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124675


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> ATI Radeon HD5830 Released
> 
> I think it deserves a separate thread anyway
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124675


Too many bottlenecks, power consumption is way too high, even higher than HD5850, the 1-2k difference isn't worth it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2010)

^^ yup .... it will be more good if it can be available around 12K.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2010)

tkin said:


> Nope, saving up, I'll probably get mine when northern islands, charlie and fermi2 duke it out later at Q12011, if some super cool DX11 games(Dirt2 and AVP) runs awesome in my setup why should I change now?



As I have seen, every game runs fluidly with our system. BC2 is gonna be awesome in graphics, they save that the Bolivian jungles [in game] is comparable to Crysis as we can "deforest" the whole jungle, know what I mean? Every tree in that jungle! Hoping to see gameplay of C2 at E3 '10.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> As I have seen, every game runs fluidly with our system. BC2 is gonna be awesome in graphics, they save that the Bolivian jungles [in game] is comparable to Crysis as we can "deforest" the whole jungle, know what I mean? Every tree in that jungle! Hoping to see gameplay of C2 at E3 '10.


Not even close to crysis, based on initial HD gameplay footage in youtube and screen shots, Crysis still reigns supreme.

And we think that technology is progressing


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2010)

*SPIED: Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 Fermi Board Shot*

The big daddy Fermi is stripped naked for all to see. Naughty bits are censored, though.

With CeBit underway in Germany, Nvidia is quietly showing off its GF100-based silicon ahead of its March 26 official unveil.


Earlier this week, we already caught a glimpse of the GeForce GTX 470 with its cutout vents that will work together with the cooler. Now Dutch site Tweakers.net (translated) has a few pictures of the GeForce GTX 480, which shows the GPU without a cooler in the way.



*media.bestofmicro.com/,H-7-240379-3.jpg


Tweakers.net notes that the package is stamped with an A2 revision, meaning that it may not be final silicon since an A3 is known to exist as well. The site notes that there are 12 chips of 128MB each, making up 1.5GB of RAM. There are also two SLI connectors for the possibility of three-way SLI.

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-GeForce-GTX-480-Fermi,9800.html


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2010)

*Inno3D's GeForce GTX 480 Boxed for Shipping* 

*media.bestofmicro.com/inno3d-geforce-gtc-480-470,0-J-241075-13.jpg


*EVGA Shows GeForce GTX 480, 470 Boxes Too* 

*media.bestofmicro.com/evga-gtx-480-470-box,0-6-241062-13.jpg

*media.bestofmicro.com/evga-gtx-480-470-box,0-7-241063-13.jpg

Sources 

*www.tomshardware.com/news/inno3d-geforce-gtx-480-fermi,9872.html
*www.tomshardware.com/news/evga-geforce-gtx-480-470,9868.html


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 25, 2010)

*i42.tinypic.com/9vgvt4.jpg

GUYS, GTX478/GTX280 has been benchmarked by pcgh.de, but they have removed it from their site now as the NDA is tomorrow!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2010)

^HD5850 for me. NVIDIA, you failed me.  Or will the performance will be increased with WHQL drivers, eh?


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ I think yes, as drivers mature, we'll see more performance.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 27, 2010)

But the damn price is going to be high I think.. still, I think that there's going to be a lot of improvement in the CUDA department.. damn, I should've waited for this before getting my XFX 4870 1 GB..


----------



## desiibond (Mar 27, 2010)

This card takes in more power than HD5970 which is a dual GPU card. No wonder why nVidia is not looking at dual-GPU fermi. 

6 months wait, heavy on power, blazing hot, pricier than competition. All for 10%-15% increase in performance? Nvidia has lost this round of bottle really bad. 

Given that ATI is soon going to release a 2GB version of HD5870, the gap will further decrease. 

the funniest thing is that today's release of Fermi is a paper release and god knows how long it is going to take for this card to reach Indian market.

And ironically, in dx11 games, as the resolution went up, the difference between HD5870 and GTX480 came down unlike what Nvidia said about dx11 performance of this card.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2010)

How much will the price of GTX480 would be by the end of this year??...10k?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ I seriously doubt if it will stay alive till end of this year. Nvidia should be fast cooking it's successor now


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2010)

yes!..nvidia has to do something with the heating issue!.and the power consumption too, is way too high...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 5, 2010)

They can beat 5970 by introducing gtx 485 with two gtx 470's slied.


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

quan chi said:


> They can beat 5970 by introducing gtx 485 with two gtx 470's slied.


And temperatures? Microwave will become a blast furnace!


This is a more practical, though expensive solution:

*www.techspot.com/news/38446-evga-unveils-water-cooled-geforce-gtx-480-and-470.html

*www.evga.com/FORUMS/tm.aspx?m=271190

*www.evga.com/articles/00539/


EVGA's Water cooled GTX 470 and 480.

EVGA HC FTW GTX480 touches _*49 deg C on load*_ according to the second link above.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 480 3-Way SLI Review : its awesome

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WSPqLKgnQs


----------



## quan chi (Apr 21, 2010)

> And temperatures? Microwave will become a blast furnace!



lol yeah actually thats the main problem! Temperature skyrockets within few mins.

btw that can be also taken care of if they provide a better cooling solution too.To be precise providing a good cooling solution also adds to the cost therefore increasing its price.

therefore  lets hope they find  a solution for it too.

anyways you forgot to mention one thing what about the power consumptions.
it also consumes a lot of wattage.

anyways ati also had similar kind of problem with their earlier 4800 series cards.


----------



## bantian602 (May 17, 2010)

so hot it is !


----------



## konglinda (Jul 5, 2010)

There are many producs in the market ,but according to the use frequency,this product is the best choice, I bet you will have a suprising result,just have a try!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 13, 2010)

*The World First Palit GTX 460 1GB SONIC Platinum solution is available around the globe*

Palit "NEW" GTX460 card. MSRP starting at $199!

These cards are getting excellent reviews. I will post them when they are released. Finally DX11 card that is under $200 and can be overclocked.

*Sourcealitusa facebook page*
*The World First Palit GTX 460 1GB SONIC Platinum solution is available around the globe*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2010)

^^Saw the review this morning, NVIDIA has finally learnt a lesson eih?
Very excited abt this card, might even get one 
Any idea abt when this card will be available here in india?? And the price?


----------



## happy17292 (Jul 20, 2010)

ASUS Mars 2 teases superpowered dual GeForce GTX 480 goodness -- Engadget

take a look at ASUS MARS II , with Dual GTX480 GPU


----------



## Piyush (Sep 10, 2010)

different variants of gtx 460 analysed

Roundup: Nine GeForce GTX 460 1 GB Boards Benchmarked : Shuffling Through The Cards


----------



## tkin (Sep 28, 2010)

*AMD Radeon HD 6770 and 6750 spec sheets emerge, give NVIDIA cause for concern*
Not a year has passed since HD58xx series was launched, Amd is already planning to release yet another generation of gpus, straight from hells heart itself:
*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2010/09/10x0927biy2rtefdvbnd4.jpg

As you can see HD6750 has 280x4=1120 shaders, making it slower than HD5850 but faster than HD5830(as processing power indicates), has TDP of 114w(basically allowing it to run with just one pciex6 connector)therefore it will trade blows with GTX460.

The 6770 is a hell lot faster than HD5850 with 1280 shader only, this is probably due to the new shader architecture which happens to a be a lot faster and efficient than the previous shader architecture, the new card will also have 146w TDP being very cool indeed, the card will also have a 900MHz default clockspeed, making it history's fastest GPU, although TU will decrease but due to new architecture the texture/pixel fillrate is also higher than HD5850.

The new products will PROBABLY be placed like this:

HD6970-------------------------->GTX480 SLI
HD6870(possible 1920 shaders)--->GTX460 SLI
HD6850------------------------->GTX480
HD5870------------------------->GTX470
HD6770------------------------->(unreleased GTX460 with 384 shaders)
HD5850------------------------->Fill gap between HD6750 and GTX460 384
HD6750------------------------->GTX460
HD5770------------------------->GTS450
HD56xx------------------------->GTS430

Looks like HD5830 will be eol'd, the initial release will be HD67xx only, HD58xx will continue till Q1/Q2 2011 when HD68xx wll take over and compete with Kepler.

PS: This is pure speculation, but a few sources are claiming it to be true, while I doubt the shader numbers and clock speed but if they deliver nVidia will die(which would suck), they need to do what they did to the GTX460 to the GTX480(remove ecc and stuff) and get nice gpus out, competition drives the market, its the GTX460 that forced these cards to come out, we need more. 
Prices are not revealed or leaked yet, but 67xx series will be a tad bit higher than previous gen HD57xxs.

Linky: UPDATED: [Rumour] AMD Radeon HD 6700 Specification Chart leaked by VR-Zone.com


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ lol what???


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2010)

*XFX Sells GTX460 in Asian Market*

The title says all, here's some pics:

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/7656/50166444.jpg

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/1562/78590715.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9190/15721027.jpg

*img823.imageshack.us/img823/7928/35012248.jpg

Specs:

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/9293/1111ng.jpg


Card has reference cooler, should cool well, but knowing XFX build quality should be worst than crap.

Price:
*13.8k+Tax(kolkata)*


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

*AMD Catalyst 10.10e is out now *

AMD Catalyst 10.10e Hotfix Features:

    * The AMD Catalyst Control Center now features the new AMD Catalyst AI user interface options on the ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series (the new AMD Catalyst AI options were previously only available for the AMD Radeon 6800 Series)”
    * Fixed cases where Morphological Anti-Aliasing (MLAA) was not being correctly applied to games (very intermittently)
    * OpenGL 4.1 beta support
    * Support for the new Morphological Anti-Aliasing feature
    * Dead Rising 2 – Crossfire profile (Resolves negative scaling)
    * Crossfire Performance Improvement for:
          o Metro 2033
          o F1 2011 - (Direct X9 version)
          o Fallout New Vegas
    * Performance optimizations for systems with an AMD Radeon HD 6870 and AMD Radeon HD 6850 series of graphics products installed
          o Aliens versus Predator performance enhancements
          o Star Craft 2 performance enhancements
          o OpenGL performance enhancements – gains can be seen in Prey, Quake Wars: Enemy Territories, and Heaven v2
    * Support for additional Stereo 3D-capable displays:
          o Viewsonic V3D241wm-LED
          o 3D Projectors

Source: GPU-87: AMD Catalyst? 10.10e Hotfix


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2010)

*AMD Catalyst 10.11 Released Via Windows Update:*

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/2213/20101115003231.jpg

Its available under Windows Update: Optional Update.
Does not update CCC, just the driver.


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2010)

^^
That is nice. They are offering it via Steam too..!


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

Hold your breaths.....HD6950 is coming.

GTX owners ur panties gonna blow away.

Peace~~~!


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

^^any official news ?


----------



## Goten (Dec 9, 2010)

Piyush said:


> ^^any official news ?



HD 6950 - Best Latest HD 6950 News | Reviews Online in Indias

Peace~~~!


----------



## Arun_joseph (Dec 15, 2010)

Today is out AMD HD 6970 and HD 6950


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2010)

AMD 6970 and 6950 is out, 6970 competes with GTX570 and 6950 targets range between GTX460 and GTX570, prices are not too competitive, anandtech review points out that this 4VLIW architecture is experimental and may suffer is shader bound games, power draw is much higher, comparable to HD5870 and 5850, also HD6970 uses hardware power throttling control unlike nVidia's software mode, anandtech's review says GPU is throttled in games like Metro 2033 and this limit can't be bypassed(increased by 20%). So overall not very good cards.

*AMD Previews New Catalyst Control Center Interface*

*images.anandtech.com/doci/4058/AdvancedResize.png

*images.anandtech.com/doci/4058/NewStandard_575px.png

*images.anandtech.com/doci/4058/Advanced3DSettings_575px.png



> Going forward, the Catalyst Control Center will be AMD’s primary CPU/GPU/APU configuration utility. Today we’re just seeing the next evolution of the Catalyst Control Center as a GPU configuration utility, but next year AMD will start bringing in features for their APUs and CPUs. So in many ways this is just the first half of the story as we still don’t know just how the Catalyst Control Center will integrate CPU/APU controls, or for that matter what will become controllable.



AMD Previews New Catalyst Control Center Interface - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## ashutoshgupta (Dec 27, 2010)

good news channel


----------



## paroh (Dec 27, 2010)

u can also mod AMD Radeon HD 6950 to HD 6970 Mod


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/135410-amd-radeon-hd-6950-hd-6970-mod.html


----------



## pauldmps (Dec 27, 2010)

^^ I think I reported that on the "AMD HD 6950 and 6970 released" thread. It basically unlocks a cheaper HD 6950 to costlier HD 6970 using a BIOS firmware.


----------



## paroh (Dec 28, 2010)

only a small bios flashing making a difference in price of approx 6thousand.


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 7, 2011)

i am on 32bit win7
it shows 3.25gb ram usable (out of 4gb)
so do i get 0.75gb of my gpu memory ?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

Tathaga said:


> i am on 32bit win7
> it shows 3.25gb ram usable (out of 4gb)
> so do i get 0.75gb of my gpu memory ?


Install Windows 7 64bit.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 7, 2011)

^^is that a limitation of a 32 bit OS?


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2011)

Piyush said:


> ^^is that a limitation of a 32 bit OS?


yes..


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 8, 2011)

but do i get 0.75 gb of my 1gb gpu memory ??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ no you get full 1gb video memory at your disposal.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 8, 2011)

A 32 bit OS can address 2^32 bit memory location, which is approximately 3.3 GB. So in a 32 bit OS you cannot go beyond 3.25 GB. Use any 64 bit OS to access full 4 GB memory.
And regarding Video memory, you will get full of the Video memory available to the card, in your case 1 GB.


----------



## Tathaga (Jan 12, 2011)

YouTube - Hitler's reaction on GTX480


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2011)

*March 8 Launch Date for Radeon HD 6990*



> The the consumer graphics industry is about to see yet another round of competition between top market players AMD and NVIDIA in March, with reports suggesting that the red team (AMD) has chosen March 8 as the launch date of its Radeon HD 6990 graphics card. NVIDIA's response, the GeForce GTX 590 is slated for sometime later in March, as well. AMD is said to be finalizing the SKU, and it should be launched by partners on the 8th of next month. The Radeon HD 6990 is a dual-GPU "CrossFire on a stick" solution, in which two AMD Cayman GPUs with 2 GB of memory each, work in tandem.



*SOURCE*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

nice news gaurav.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks jas.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ Nice info gaurav. Any news about the gtx 595? i guess it will also release this month.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Nice info gaurav. Any news about the gtx 595? i guess it will also release this month.



well according to the info, gtx *590* will launch sometime in march also.
however no news of *595* yet.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ What on earth is a *gtx 590* now? I guess *gtx 595* is their dual gpu?

I get it now, there is no 595 anymore and its 590 only. Check *this*.


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2011)

And will consume gigawatts of power, logically this sounds impossible, gtx580 draws 250w on a regular basis, two 580s should draw 500 watt, how can they reduce it to 300w?? Unless they go two 570s with reduced frequencies.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 28, 2011)

^^ They will be two gf 110 dies and probably will have full 512 sp's on each die. Some architectural improvements may bring down the power but how, only time will tell.

The same logic also applies to the 6990.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

*HD 6990 Preview With Details*



> And the countdown began ... Since last year AMD's highly anticipated new flagship Radeon HD 6990, code-named Antilles, according to the official announcement will be launched on 8 March.
> First, by 2011 leading into 2010 and then repeated in this area is a difficult model to replace the expected success in signing the Radeon HD 5970 Radeon HD 6990, brings the first of its many technical features
> "Untitled" by a source in our documents delivered by the new Radeon HD 6990, will draw up a long bar for performance.



*Source*
*img.donanimhaber.com//images/haber/25413/amdradeonhd6990_offdetails_1a_dh_fx57.jpg


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 28, 2011)

HEXUS.net - Review :: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Super Overclock graphics card review : Page - 1/15


----------



## asingh (May 2, 2011)

A nice roundup of the current offerings.

VGA Charts Spring 2011


----------



## 33degree (May 3, 2011)

*i want to build a gaming rig under 40k to 45k. plz suggest some configs. thanks.*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (May 3, 2011)

33degree said:


> *i want to build a gaming rig under 40k to 45k. plz suggest some configs. thanks.*



start a new thread here -
PC Components / Configurations - Digit Technology Discussion Forum


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

PowerColor Officially Introduces LCS HD 6990 Graphics Card | techPowerUp

PowerColor Readies Dual-HD 6870 Graphics Card | techPowerUp


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome new launches on hand.

Geforce 570 2.5GB edition!! (No typos)

EVGA Announces GeForce GTX 570 Video Card w/ 2560MB of Memory! - Legit Reviews  

and the radeon 6870x2 is upon us 

PowerColor HD6870X2 Video Card Released - Dual AMD Radeon HD 6870 GPUs - Legit Reviews

Awesome launches..


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Awesome new launches on hand.
> 
> Geforce 570 2.5GB edition!! (No typos)
> 
> ...


6870x2 awesome, just what the doctor ordered, 2.5GB GTX570? Not so much, architecture not built ground up to use a specific amount of ram won't benefit from it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2011)

A nice GPU chart -
Graphics Card Ranking (5th Time And Last) (Updated Daily) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

^ cool one


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 3, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> ^ cool one



thanks


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

Nvidia is making some hefty profits. Thanks to their mobile discrete gpu's with optimus technology (allows gpu switching in real time). 

Considering last years net loss of $141 million , they have earned a huge profit this quarter with $ 151 million. Finally the hard work is paying off ( according to nvidia).

*Source*


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ their discrete desktop market share is still down. AMD is eating that away despite AMD's very own APU's hampering their GPU sales. Edit: in mobile too.

Tegra 2 saving them precisely.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

ico said:


> ^^ *their desktop market share is still down.* AMD is eating that away despite AMD's very own APU's hampering their GPU sales.
> 
> Tegra 2 saving them precisely.



 Any source??

Its not only tegra 2 but also their mobile geforce gpu's.
Its doing far more than just saving i.e giving some hefty profits as well.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Any source??
> 
> Its not only tegra 2 but also their mobile geforce gpu's.
> Its doing far more than just saving i.e giving some hefty profits as well.


for Q1 here it is. for Q2 here.

Regarding mobile GPUs, I don't give a toss about what Jensen says. Dynamic switching sucks currently - both Optimus and AMD Bacon. This generation's Radeons are fairly more common with HP/Compaq, Acer and Apple.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

Discrete market share is still higher than amd. Quoting from that tomshardware article:



> *In its discrete business, Nvidia actually did well. the company held a 59.1% market share in desktop discrete graphics (AMD: 40.5%) and 41.7% in notebook discrete graphics (AMD: 58.3%).*



That's Q1 & in Q2, BOTH AMD and NVIDIA lost shares. In fact AMD lost more than Nvidia if we follow that second link.



ico said:


> Regarding mobile GPUs, I don't give a toss about what Jensen says. *Dynamic switching sucks currently - both Optimus and AMD Bacon.* This generation's Radeons are fairly more common with HP/Compaq, Acer and Apple.



I didn't get the bold part. Could you throw some more light into it i.e why it sucks?
I see better power management in those features.

Nvidia mobile gpu's are common as well. Asus, dell, lennovo  prefer geforce than radeons in their basic as well has high end hardware. Alienware!!


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Discrete market share is still higher than amd.


It actually makes no difference if you count 8600 GT in that. If you have a DX 11 card. It is 62% to AMD.

AMD's APUs go into CPU sales.



vickybat said:


> I didn't get the bold part. Could you throw some more light into it i.e why it sucks?
> I see better power management in those features.


Major driver issues. Took more than 1 year for nVidia to sort out Optimus. It still doesn't work in Linux. HP fixed Bacon within 3 months with a firmware upgrade. Still doesn't work in Linux. And I repeat, both of them are still not sorted out. They just assume which software needs what - IGP or dGPU and use it which doesn't work out at many times. edit: even through profiles.



vickybat said:


> Nvidia mobile gpu's are common as well. Asus, dell, lennovo  prefer geforce than radeons in their basic as well has high end hardware. Alienware!!


Dell = Alienware. Dell has plenty of laptops with HD 6470/6490M and had HD 5650M. I have an old Studio XPS 16 which has HD 4670M. Earlier model had HD 3670M card. Infact, after Dell's massive problems with overheating 8600M GT in XPS, it is for the first time you are seeing GT 525/GT 540M in the new Studio XPS 15.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

ico said:


> It actually makes no difference if you count 8600 GT in that.* If you have a DX 11 card. It is 62% to AMD.*



Is there a concrete proof to that number or its just another speculation?



ico said:


> Major driver issues. Took more than 1 year for nVidia to sort out Optimus. It still doesn't work in Linux. HP fixed Bacon within 3 months with a firmware upgrade. Still doesn't work in Linux. And I repeat, both of them are still not sorting out. They just assume which software needs what - IGP or dGPU and use it.



Nevertheless its one of the most useful features to be implemented in the mobile segment the way i see it. Saves a lot of power.

I guess its paying off now if you look at the sales charts.
I also think you can manually set the gpu type in nvidia control panel depending upon app type.
*For eg-*

When playing a game, you can select the discrete gpu and when working on a spread sheet , the igp can be selected in nvidia control panel.
Profiles can be set too afaik.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Is there a concrete proof to that number or its just another speculation?


No proof just a Steam fact. 

and quite an obvious one indeed. 6 months of free market for HD 5000.


vickybat said:


> Nevertheless its one of the most useful features to be implemented in the mobile segment *the way i see it.* Saves a lot of power.


You only see things. You don't use them.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

ico said:


> No proof just a Steam fact.
> 
> and quite an obvious one indeed. 6 months of free market for HD 500.



Then its baseless. You don't speculate sales but believe factual numbers.

Most essential CRM methodolgy.



ico said:


> You only see things. You don't use them.



Do you use everything that you see?
If yes, then i don't enjoy the same benefits and privileges like you. 

But i read a lot.

See *here*.



> _This is important for laptop users because in the past, consumers were forced to prioritize performance or battery life, as one feature typically suffered significantly in order to accommodate the other. Older technology called “Switchable Graphics” helped address this but there were still several issues.  With switchable graphics, users have the benefit of both a discrete GPU and integrated graphics in a laptop, but they must manually switch between the two. Switching sometimes requires shutting down applications or rebooting the system.  Also, with switchable graphics users must remember what state their laptop is in and switch when necessary. The result is users get frustrated and rarely switch.
> 
> Optimus is different because it determines the best processor for the workload and routes it accordingly.  The result is users automatically get the performance they need while also maximizing battery life, transparently, and with zero effort.*  It just works*.
> _


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

Steam baseless?  I guess it was also baseless about AMD having 95% DX11 marketshare in March 2010. 

Google for Optimus/Bacon problems. Regarding Bacon, there is a huge thread in this forum itself.

The only difference in my posts and your posts is, I say things as they are from a neutral PoV. here's what a simple Google which you pretty much use for your every post, took me to: GT 540M Optimus Problems with Steam VALVE Games - NVIDIA Forums

Letter to engadget highlighting issue in AMD's muxless 6 series GPUs


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2011)

Steam baseless?  I guess it was also baseless about AMD having 95% DX11 marketshare in March 2010. 

Random site eh? Now you say tomshardware a random site? Baseless again.

I never said steam is baseless did I? That number (62%) was baseless in precise. How did you calculate?


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I never said steam is baseless did I? That number (62%) was baseless in precise. How did you calculate?


Add these up.
*i.imgur.com/tUypC.png

Edit: Now you can call Steam baseless btw.


----------



## Joker (Aug 18, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> my thread said:
> 
> 
> 
> > In its discrete business, Nvidia actually did well. the company held a 59.1% market share in desktop discrete graphics (AMD: 40.5%) and 41.7% in notebook discrete graphics (AMD: 58.3%).


this is actually marketshare since 2000...imean since gfx business started. in this nvidia is higher.

Nvidia loses more GPU marketshare

amd/ati has been no. 1 since hd 4000 days imho. before nvidia dominated heavily with 8800 & 9800.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

Using Google properly would be fine too.

*NVIDIA Forums -> Optimus & Hybrid Graphics*

I must be stupid. Did I seriously waste my money on this? - NVIDIA Forums

List of games that fail with optimus - NVIDIA Forums

Optimus >and< Steam - NVIDIA Forums

Does the new 280.26 driver fix the Optimus problems? - NVIDIA Forums

I hope you don't want me to post about similar AMD Bacon problems in muxless HP dv6-61xx laptops (now fixed). Do you?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't know what is wrong with that Chinese CEO of NVIDIA.. They have only one good card in the GTX 5xx series i.e. GTX 560 Ti.. all the other ones are being kicked by AMD's 6xxx series cards.. Although, NVIDIA has good driver support than AMD, but still, they should care less about Tegra & concentrate more on desktop cards.. Moreover, their Tegra is also facing some stiff competitions from Qualcomms' SOCs..

Secondly, my friend who bought 2 GTX 560 Ti cards, was pulling his hair out when Crysis 2 wasn't working in SLI even though he bought his legit copy. Secondly, when he searched the forums it was a problem which was being faced by number of users. He was even willing to sell his 560 Ti and go for a single GTX 590 but Crysis 2 sent an update and then the game started to work. Now, I don't know who to blame here..


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2011)

hellknight said:


> *I don't know what is wrong with that Chinese CEO of NVIDIA..* They have only one good card in the GTX 5xx series i.e. GTX 560 Ti.. all the other ones are being kicked by AMD's 6xxx series cards..


lol, Jensen is the only thing which I dislike about nVidia.  If it would have been someone else declaring their results, I would have been happy. Though I must say, GTX 580 doesn't get kicked by any AMD card. Otherwise, AMD has the current gen market flooded with cards at every darned price point.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 18, 2011)

^Actually, GTX 580 is being kicked by GTX 560 Ti SLI


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 18, 2011)

^Yeah but not many would go for SLi, since the setup is a bit expensive


----------



## Joker (Aug 18, 2011)

dont agree with ICO's language...but i agree with his facts here. both of u need to shut up though.ICO is wrong at the language -but factually he is right. vickybat is wront with facts -but his language is okay.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 18, 2011)

warning to ico for foul language. Be civil and maintain the decorum of the forum. both of you.(ico and vickybat)
this is a news channel thread , no more *arguing* here...


----------



## asingh (Aug 18, 2011)

Will be back.....

*****************
Re-opening the thread. Please be civil, and not personal.

Thanks.
*****************


----------



## baccilus (Aug 18, 2011)

nvidia is the only viable option for people using Linux. Is there any upcoming Gcard from nvidia which I can look to buy. I am using the latest catalyst version 11.7 from ATI for my HD4670 but it is still giving me plenty of problems.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 18, 2011)

^^ This is a news channel mate. If you want to purchase a card, then create a separate thread in the graphics card section. We will answer all your queries there.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Just found this:-

The 22 Greatest Graphics Cards Of All Time - Meet The Most Legendary Graphics Cards

Reading.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

^^ Nice reading, I was littlebit nostalgic while seeing some of the cards I owned, in the list. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice link buddy.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Cilus and Tenida.

I still have the TNT2, albeit not the Ultra one, pounding in a P4 PC. It also has 256mb of RDRAM and a Iomega CDRW. Good antique value.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 19, 2011)

nice link skud. i too have an antique piece - fx5500 that i have broken.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

I have another one, a XFX Geforce 4MX 440SE which just died last week after working without the fan for 5 years. This was an upgrade to the TNT2 to play NOLF2.

Glorious 2003.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 19, 2011)

I have used Riva TNT2 32MB,XFX FX5200,Geforce 7200GS,XFX 8600Gt and now MSI GTX560Ti TFII


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

My cards are Geforce 2 32 MB, then 6800 Ultra in SLI (2005), a XFX 6600 GT as temporay card, 8800 GTS 640 MB, HD 5770, then HD 6870 and another HD 6870. Latest addition is GTX 260.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Whoops! 6800 Ultra SLI from GF2!!!  Huge upgrade. The rest are pretty muted in comparison.

And the transformation is pretty striking: from 6800 SLI to 6800 CFX.


----------



## Joker (Aug 20, 2011)

Skud said:


> Just found this:-
> 
> The 22 Greatest Graphics Cards Of All Time - Meet The Most Legendary Graphics Cards
> 
> Reading.


i will try to sum up history.

nvidia was leading with geforce 4 series cards and previous cards..after a number of failures (7500) and good tries (8500), ati finally came up with 9700 pro and remained at top. extended further with 9800 pro/xt...nvidia then launched geforce fx 5 series which were embarrasment...nvidia responded 1.5 years later in 2004 with 6800 ultra which became the fastest card. ati took time responded with x800 pro/xt and it was a stalemate. then nvidia fired again with 7800 gtx. ati responded half a year late with x1900 xtx which beat 7800 gtx. then x1950 xtx extending the lead...nvidia then fired with dual gpu 7950gx2. then came 8800 (1st to directx 10) and hd 2000 series. 8800 gt/gtx/ultra were epic win for nvidia followed whereas hd 2000 were flop and sucked bigtime. dont know why apple used hd 2000 in their imacs. 

ati quickly luanched hd 3000 series and they came up with a new strategy -they wont delay GPU's to make them big and powerful -instead they will create sweet spot mianstream GPU's with small die and combine two of those for highend. hd 3850/3870 and x2 were launched. they were still inferior to 8800...but previous hd 2900xt issues were sorted. 2900xt was 90nm (2600 models were 65nm)...hd 3850/70 were 55nm. good jump by ati here on the manufacturing process. nvidia on the other hand, simply most 8800 models to 9800 and prepared for gt 200.

gtx 260 ($400) and 280 ($650) launched in june 2009. they were obviously the fastest cards but were expensive and die was HUGE -imean it. then happened what i would say is an equivalent turn around to conroe. within two weeks, ati launched hd 4850 and 4870 for $200 and $300. dies were small, yields were high per waffer, profit per gpu was more. hd 4870 offered like 80% of gtx 280's at performance for less than half the price? troubles for nvidia started there. despite being slightly slower, the value for money provided by hd 4850/70 was unbeatable. hd 4890 and gtx 285 also came ~half a year later. the current scenario, we all would be knowing...

both the companies have had their share of ups and downs.



Spoiler



u must have seen sometimes ppl taunt nvidia for rebranding cards..actually what they did was...rebranded 9800gtx+ to gts 250 and didnt give launch day samples to many reviewers -anandtech and hardocp. see-nothing wrong with rebranding but why try to hide it. ok 9800gtx+ would have very well fitted in their portfolio-it made sense. but still dont be corporate douchebags.
before an argument like above happens -i can very well provide proof for the above fact but i want to leave that for u to figure out.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

A 6850X2 spotted:

InsideHW - Colorfire makes dual-GPU Radeon HD 6850 X2 graphics card


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice finding Skud. Reped you for providing informative likes for some times.


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks buddy!


----------



## Tenida (Sep 21, 2011)

Check this 
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition Review - Page 1 - Introduction & Specifications


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2011)

What Lucid is really up to?

Lucid's 'smarter vsync' could revolutionize game performance - The Tech Report - Page 1


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone wants this card? 

EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win 2GB Dual-GPU Graphics Card Review | PC Perspective


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2011)

*560Ti (448 cores) coming on 29th this month:-*

Google Translate

It will give the 570 & 6950 some good competition.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 14, 2011)

nice. Found one more article on the net to support this:

Geforce 560Ti refresh incoming

Could this be Nvidia's way of boosting 560Ti sales, by allowing users to unlock it to a 570? lol


----------



## Skud (Nov 17, 2011)

A History of 3dfx Graphics Cards:-

3dfx Graphics Cards History | Unbiased Computer Hardware Reviews - ThinkComputers.org

The article ends on a depressing note:-


> Everyone who was following 3dfx at the time and all of their fans watched the former titan of the industry be reduced to nothing in the matter of 2 years. 3dfx was definitely ahead of their time in many respects. They really pushed the limits with their products and took chances. Technology that was in the Rampage chipset was first seen in GeForce 5 cards, that technology was 3 years old at the time. That just shows you how ahead of the industry 3dfx was. This is one of the great stories that all of us in the computer hardware community will remember.



Hopefully, AMD is not in a similar positon with Bulldozer.

Anybody here used any of these? Will be glad if you share the experience.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2011)

They were the first company to introduce the Dual GPU concept in the 1st place and it was far ahead of its time. The only thing limiting the SLI* (Scan Line Interface)* performance was lower powered CPU available that time. Although the concept wasn't popular on that time due to high cost and availability issues, we know the potential of it now.

Yes, the Nvidia SLI technology is the direct dervative of the *Scan-Line Interface.* Nvidia accuared the tech when they had purchased the company.

Infact the Crossfire is also the brain child of 3DFX, the employees who didn't join Nvidia after the accusition, joined ATI and created their own version of Dual GPU, Crossfire


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 17, 2011)

@skud,
 nice find.sad to see that such a good company got bankrupted and even the BD is also ahead of its times.lets hope that this time  Microsoft  stays with AMD and  doesn't leave them in the middle of the river as they did with 3dfx(i got very angry when i read this)


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 19, 2011)

AMD again opts for rebranding GPU for southern island---only for entry-to-mid gpu's
Here's the news:
Several Entry-thru-mid Radeon HD 7000 GPUs Mere Rebrands | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

In other words, they are merely extending support to their Llano APUs. Currently there's no point for AMD to introduce new entry level cards.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 20, 2011)

AMD reacts to Kepler news, 7000 series prepped and priced

Nvidia to Start Production of 28nm "Kepler" Chips "Shortly" - Chief Executive.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2011)

I guess the following is worth a special attention:



> _*Some of the technologies that Nvidia promised to introduce in Kepler and Maxwell (the architecture that will succeed Kepler) include virtual memory space (which will allow CPUs and GPUs to use the "unified" virtual memory), pre-emption, enhance the ability of GPU to autonomously process the data without the help of CPU and so on. Entry-level chips may not get all the features that Kepler architecture will have to often.
> 
> "The reason for our [design win] success, I believe, is because our Kepler generation of GPUs was designed for intense energy efficiency. With energy efficiency, we were able to translate that to simultaneously higher performance, as well as longer battery life," explained Mr. Huang.*_



I'm sure that kepler will be completely different than fermi and will focus on efficiency and performance/watt, something amd has adopted in recent times.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 20, 2011)

DailyTech - Next-generation 28nm GPUs Could Be 45 Percent Faster


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Now Sapphire 6850 gets 2gb treatment:- 

SAPPHIRE HD 6850 gets 2GB frame buffer


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2011)

^^ Excellent find skud. What about pricing? A pair of this in cf will work wonders in higher resolution.


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

Making a calculative guess: 1gb 6850 10k on an avg, 1gb 6870 12k on an avg, so this should not be more than 11k to remain viable.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 24, 2011)

Then how about a HD 6850 X2 4GB? Yes, 2GB per frame buffer. I think it is an excellent setup for Multi-Monitor Setup or 3D gaming.

ColorFire Shows Off Xstorm HD 6850 X2 4 GB Graphics Card | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Nov 24, 2011)

This is what happens when AMD/nVIDIA delay the next gen cards. 

Excellent card btw, also have some interesting features apart from VRAM:-



> All of the PCB's contacts (the metal-exposed parts onto which components are soldered), apart from the PCIe and CFBE interfaces, are plated with silver. Silver is one of the best conductors. ColorFire argues that the use of silver contacts reduces resistance, and also helps with cooling.
> 
> The next interesting feature is the use of DIP-switched based voltage control, which is an old-school yet direct and effective way of tuning voltages. Voltage measurement points are consolidated to a convenient location (next to the power connectors), and are angled for easy access. Lastly, a pair of jumpers near the display output connectors, allows you to switch between two sets of EEPROMs, each having a different clock and voltage profile.


----------



## Skud (Dec 7, 2011)

*Video Card Museum in Kharkov*


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 7, 2011)

*www.donanimhaber.com/ekran-karti/haberleri/AMD-Radeon-HD-7000-serisi-icin-fiyat-bilgileri.htm
*
AMD Radeon HD 7000 series for price information*



> After several discussions of different manufacturers can be said to be emerging as the current tablounun; Radeon HD 6990> GTX 590> Radeon HD 7970> GeForce GTX 580> Radeon HD 7950> Radeon HD 6970>GeForce GTX 570.


----------



## Skud (Dec 9, 2011)

AnandTech - Zalman to Enter Graphics Card Market With AMD GPUs


Good to see a new player in graphics card market.


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello Guys,
I want to buy ASUS MATRIX GTX 580 graphic card, can anyone tell where I can get it. I live in Pune, Maharashtra.

______________________________________________________
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2011)

somebodysme said:


> Hello Guys,
> I want to buy ASUS MATRIX GTX 580 graphic card, can anyone tell where I can get it. I live in Pune, Maharashtra.
> 
> ______________________________________________________
> i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa


Doubt it came to india, get MSI GTX580 Lightning instead, its as good as the matrix or better with extensive oc support using MSI AB.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Dec 11, 2011)

ya MSI Lightning is better than ASUS one slightly, so I recommend msi one


----------



## somebodysme (Dec 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Doubt it came to india, get MSI GTX580 Lightning instead, its as good as the matrix or better with extensive oc support using MSI AB.



Thanks for suggestion, I will take a look at it.
__________________________________________________ ____
i7 2600k | ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z | Vengeance 2x4GB | Seasonic X850W | Seagate 500GB + 1TB | SilverStone RV01 | Corsair H80 | Razer Abyssus + Cyclosa | APC BR1000 IN


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

Now this is called next-gen. 

Xbox 720 may have AMD HD6670 graphics | KitGuru


So its AMD in two of the next-gen consoles, what's cooking for PS4?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> Now this is called next-gen.
> 
> Xbox 720 may have AMD HD6670 graphics | KitGuru
> 
> ...



but it will still be so many times better than the 360


----------



## Skud (Jan 25, 2012)

Console gamers can now hope for a Crysis 2 Special DX11 edition, just like the original Crysis.


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2012)

Skud said:


> Now this is called next-gen.
> 
> Xbox 720 may have AMD HD6670 graphics | KitGuru
> 
> ...


So, the PC remains faster, this wasn't the case last gen, consoles at lunch had good graphics, but...

Looks like I'll hang onto my lightning for a long long time.


----------



## Skud (Feb 27, 2012)

After nVIDIA, AMD also started selling defective chips in the guise of 6930:-

Quiet Hit: HIS Radeon HD 6930 IceQ X 1 GB Graphics Card Review - X-bit labs


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> So, the PC remains faster, this wasn't the case last gen, consoles at lunch had good graphics, but...
> 
> Looks like I'll hang onto my lightning for a long long time.



Not entirely true, consoles don't have the level of abstraction that PC's need to have in order to run games (necessary as PC's come in different flavors). This abstraction makes games not perform as good as they will on console with similar hardware. So you may need a new graphics card to run the upcoming gen games properly on your PC, and don't forget the sh1tty ports PC platform gets.


----------



## tkin (Feb 27, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Not entirely true, consoles don't have the level of abstraction that PC's need to have in order to run games (necessary as PC's come in different flavors). This abstraction makes games not perform as good as they will on console with similar hardware. So you may need a new graphics card to run the upcoming gen games properly on your PC, and don't forget the sh1tty ports PC platform gets.


You're forgetting I have a 580 Lightning 

But I do agree with the abstraction part, but I believe such abstraction is present in consoles as well, low level hardware access makes system vulnerable to hard faults, abstraction can save it from crashing if the game fails.


----------



## divyam (Mar 6, 2012)

HD7850 and HD7870 Here...
AMD Radeon HD 7870 And 7850 Review: Pitcairn Gets Benchmarked : Radeon HD 7870 and 7850: A Paper Launch by Any Other Name


----------



## Skud (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't stop myself from sharing these pics:- 

*Voodoo 2 with original SLI:-*

*www.hardocp.com/images/news/1331760288eCukEWbdvF_1_1_l.jpg

*www.fifthelement.net/3dfxPC/3dfxPC2.JPG

And that's Unreal Gold running on the setup.


*i36.photobucket.com/albums/e40/r3v3nant/PC%20MODDING/IMG_0250.jpg

That's the *dual GPU Voodoo 5*, the last of 3dfx, probably the 1st card which require an external power connector. Above one is the previously mentioned Voodoo 2 and followed by the more commonplace GeForce 3.


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v483/DeusExcalibur/IMG_0248.jpg

*Canopus Spectra 2500* with nVIDIA Riva TNT chipset.


*i42.photobucket.com/albums/e331/lunarx3dfx/3dfx/IMG_20120314_225939.jpg

Finally, *ATi Rage Fury Maxx* & *Kyro II*


If you want to see more, head on here:-

Reviving an old 3DFX powered PC - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 16, 2012)

Good old ones 

I faintly recall how was my Matrox Millenium G200 with a WHOOPING 8 MB Vram was like


----------



## vaibhav23 (Mar 16, 2012)

MSI Announces Next Generation R7970 Lightning Graphics Card | techPowerUp


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

*ZOTAC Announces GeForce GTX 560 SE*
*i.imgur.com/aQohX.jpg

ZOTAC Announces GeForce GTX 560 SE | techPowerUp



> *General details*
> 
> - New ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 SE graphics card
> - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 SE GPU
> ...


*i.imgur.com/p0mS2.jpg


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't see the point of GTX560 SE now, it's just inventory clearance.

Waiting for GTX660/70 parts


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 14, 2012)

any news on GTX 660/660 Ti


BTW came across this . Thunderbolt + external graphics cards

Thunderbolt Technology Introduction


----------



## iittopper (Aug 1, 2012)

Review of 660ti NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660 Ti 2GB Reference Video Card Review :: TweakTown Mobile


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2012)

MSI GeForce GTX 680 Lightning is perhaps the fastest Gtx 680 out there. The one thing that makes it stand out of the 680 crowd is its ability to tweak voltage which was missing in the Kepler lineup. In the default bios, it reached 1286 mhz with voltage tweaking.

Doing so puts it at almost the same clocks achieved by a 7970 max overclocked which was 1280 mhz.   At these clocks, 680 was a bit faster in all titles than 7970. But there's more:

The lightning version also sports an LN2 bios which further takes the clocks to a whooping 1310mhz and it extends its lead in all titles further.

So the inability to tweak voltages made the 680's fall short of max clocks achieved by 7970's and msi has addressed this issue in its latest lightning card. The best gtx 680 that money can buy.

*Source*


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 1, 2012)

Here comes the review of the mighty monster sub-$300 category "THE NVIDIA GT660TI"
Overall it is faster than Amd's hd78xx series and beats the hd7950 by a mere-margin in every game....!!!!!!
The review can be taken by a pinch of salt ....coz its the only review..sure when many reviews will start to popup then we can jump to conclusion....till then mighty for the price range in the sub $300 category.....!!!!!

read the whole review here: NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660 Ti 2GB Reference Video Card Review :: TweakTown USA Edition

Final para in the review:
"I suppose the best news for AMD is that since NVIDIA choose to be such a pain in the behind to us, they've got two weeks heads up on what to expect with this new part before it officially launches. The problem for AMD, though, is that while this card is priced at levels around the HD 7850 and HD 7870, its performance is around that of the HD 7950 and HD 7970. You combine this with the fact that AMD really don't have any more room to move on price due to recent price drops. We really do wonder what AMD can do. NVIDIA do this excellent job of taking on multiple AMD models with just one video card and in this case, we see that happening again."


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

> The review can be taken by a pinch of salt ....coz its the only review



Tweaktown is in rival with Nvidia since the kepler launch. If u see the first GTX 680 review, thats the beginning of the rival. Also they have mentioned this 


> NVIDIA simply don't have enough respect towards us to support us on the high-end models and choose to only come out and play with us on the mid-range and lower ones. This is obvious by the fact we still haven't tested a GTX 690.



So I think we can trust tweaktown 

On Topic: imagine reference card did sooo much @ this price point, we ll see a blast in non reference model


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 2, 2012)

@amjath....one thing you have to agree....the numbers in this review are something to look out for.....
If reference models gives this numbers....then a GHZ edition(non-reference ones) will be something that is never been seen in that given price bracket....!!!!!
Avaliability is gonna be some issue with this card and the dollar/rupee ratio i bet 25K price in India.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ I guess it will be priced similarly as a 7870 in india.


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

@max: availability is gonna be a issue, may be cause of my demand is it 
@vicky: hope it would be around 22k, also remember 78xx series had a price drop of $50


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 2, 2012)

Still nowhere i have seen hd7870 priced less than 24k....
BTW we all have ample of experience about the pricing of any new products especially in India.......
Quote in Hindi ....."saale sab retailers aur distributors bhuke-nange hote hai"
They super-over charge any product that is new......!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 2, 2012)

Eurocom Racer 2.0 Review: Intel's Ivy Bridge Meets Nvidia's Kepler : Could This Be Mobile Gaming?Unleashed?


----------



## amjath (Aug 2, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> "saale sab retailers aur distributors bhuke-nange hote hai"




_____________________________________________________________
Tweaktown overclocked the GTX 660ti 

NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 660 Ti 2GB Reference Video Card Overclocked :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know where else to post this: 

GolchhaIT.com | GolchhaIT.com

Killer Deal!


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 7, 2012)

^^ no its not. price of msi  r7850 twin frozr iii is 15200/- and power edition is 15800/- @ smc international.
MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC
MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 7, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^ no its not. price of msi  r7850 twin frozr iii is 15200/- and power edition is 15800/- @ smc international.
> MSI R7850 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC
> MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC



How does MSI being available for 15.5K make Gigabyte available for 15K a bad deal? 

I think all three of them are good deals. Which one did you get? power edition?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 7, 2012)

yes i bought for 16600/-. the gigabyte u r referring is exclusive of tax, so it will be 15750/-, and also its unavailable with golchha.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 7, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> yes i bought for 16600/-. the gigabyte u r referring is exclusive of tax, so it will be 15750/-, and also its unavailable with golchha.



15.8k plus 800 for shipping is it? I am thinking of buying the same.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 7, 2012)

no u r wrong. shipping charges is 100 or 300. u can choose anyone.

price has been reduced. first it was 16600 and i choose surface express cost 300, so total 16900.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 8, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> no u r wrong. shipping charges is 100 or 300. u can choose anyone.
> 
> price has been reduced. first it was 16600 and i choose surface express cost 300, so total 16900.



Thanks a lot, by the way, how is your card performing in general and how good are the fans in the MSI power edition, because some people seem to say that twin frozer III is one of the best in cooling.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 8, 2012)

its working excellent. it is twin frozr iv cooling, the fans are completely quite and working fantastic.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 13, 2012)

here is the unboxing video of upcoming nvidia 660ti
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti Quick Benchmarks(BF3/WoW) - YouTube

here is the gameplay video of bf3 and wow on nvidia 660ti
Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti Quick Benchmarks(BF3/WoW) - YouTube


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2012)

What another 6xx series card which beats its big brother 

Galaxy GeForce GTX 660 Ti GC Unveiled - Faster than GTX 670 in Various Benchmarks


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

nVidia has too much firepower in hand, but one thing is curious, cut off that much shaders/bandwidth, still its touching high end, that means kepler is being held back somewhere.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 16, 2012)

yay..... finally the much anticipated GTX660 is launched !! 

Articles : Meet Your New Weapon: The GeForce GTX 660 Ti. Borderlands 2 Included. | GeForce


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 16, 2012)

quad_core said:


> yay..... finally the much anticipated *GTX660 is launched* !!
> 
> Articles : Meet Your New Weapon: The GeForce GTX 660 Ti. Borderlands 2 Included. | GeForce



Pricing is very bad.... 300 USD


----------



## quad_core (Aug 16, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Pricing is very bad.... 300 USD



I think its fine IMO, considering the performance it offers(just went through the benches  ). Should be around ~20K when its launched in India, just my guess . If its for 17-18K, it will be the sweetest spot , but i doubt this pricing though (17-18k)


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

300$ for something beating or matching 670 stock? Not bad.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 16, 2012)

tkin said:


> 300$ for something beating or matching 670 stock? Not bad.



Yes Sir \m/ thats right .. Guru3d also said, "maybe .. just maybe even close in on a reference clocked GTX 680" , i doubt though


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 16, 2012)

With the Recent launch of nvidia's 660-ti....it has killed two birds with one stone......pricing wise killed hd7870 and performance wise killed hd7950!!!!!!!!
I wonder how 650ti / 660 would perform now...though keplar and southern islands are little older tech now........!
but better for next year or so....!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2012)

Amazing performance at the price.

Its good to see custom versions coming out from different board makers on launch day. According to nvidia, there's no reference version of 660-ti. Here are some reviews:

*GALAXY GeForce GTX 660 Ti GC 3GB Video Card Review(hardocp)* 

*MSI GeForce GTX 660 Ti Power Edition 2 GB*

*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 660 Ti AMP! Edition 2 GB*

*tomshardware*

*anandtech*

*hardwarecannucks*

*Gigabyte's GTX 660 Ti (techspot)*


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm guessing the GTX660 3GB is having uniform memory architecture unlike the 2GB versions hence performance will be more persistent across the range.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2012)

^^ Yeah you're right buddy. That galaxy is the best 660-ti out there. 

Though i find tomshardware results questionable as compared to all others. Techpowerup tested the same card and got results similar to what other reviewers say.

660-ti beats a 7870 handsdown across all benchmarks and only tomshardware show otherwise. I'm starting to doubt on their reviews.

They seem to favour amd this gen.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Aug 17, 2012)

Went through a lot of benchmarks of this card..
The GTX 660Ti looks good, and if it will be priced at around 17k then I am guessing it should sell like hot cakes considering it performs much better than the other cards in that price bracket..
I wonder what Asus will charge for it's version of the 660 ti.?!!
:mr green:


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Aug 17, 2012)

time for amd to cut prices of 7870.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yeah you're right buddy. That galaxy is the best 660-ti out there.
> 
> Though i find tomshardware results questionable as compared to all others. Techpowerup tested the same card and got results similar to what other reviewers say.
> 
> ...



My friend owns a galaxy card which is about 6 year old [forgot the number], good performer. He had a fan issue once and fixed it in few days.

But this galaxy 660ti is awesome. Got to see how Asus top version performs


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2012)

amjath said:


> My friend owns a galaxy card which is about 6 year old [forgot the number], good performer. He had a fan issue once and fixed it in few days.
> 
> But this galaxy 660ti is awesome. Got to see how Asus top version performs



Here you go mate 


*Asus GTX 660 Ti DCU II Top review (benchmark reviews)*


*ASUS GeForce GTX 660 Ti Direct CU II 2 GB (techpowerup)*

*Asus GTX 660 Ti Direct CU II TOP Review (kitguru)*

It beats a stock 7950 consistently. Brilliant performer.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

^ i could see a lot of hate for cutting down the memory bit interface to 192 bit. Is it anyway gonna hurt the future games :/


----------



## vickybat (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ Well its not that much of a con now. But it affects anti-aliasing performance in shader heavy titles as a full ROP is disabled along with a 64 bit memory controller.

But there's a plus side as well. In future, if txaa becomes as popular as fxaa, then we can see aa techniques do away with utilizing large memory bandwidth and a shorter bus with less bandwidth will matter relatively less.

So this move was necessary to bring the 660-ti's price level a hundred dollars down compared to a 670 but keeping the no. of sp's intact.

No problems in fullhd gaming and that is where this card is targetted.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2012)

^ thx for the info.
BTW Asus yet again takes the leadership in 660 ti damn

Here is a review which compares ASUS, Galaxy & MSI 600 ti's. 

*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_gtx_660ti_roundup_asus_msi_galaxy/17.htm

IMO ASUS AND MSI is the best choice out there in 660 ti's


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 17, 2012)

What can be said regarding the avaliability of the 660-ti in India ......
Zotac one is present but they are seriously overcharging(though the product has just been released)
When could be the msi PE be avaliable in India..?


----------



## quad_core (Aug 17, 2012)

amjath said:


> My friend owns a galaxy card which is about 6 year old [forgot the number], good performer. He had a fan issue once and fixed it in few days.
> 
> But this galaxy 660ti is awesome. Got to see how Asus top version performs



Even I have a 6 year old Geforce 7600GS 256MB card , and it still works


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'm guessing the GTX660 3GB is having uniform memory architecture unlike the 2GB versions hence performance will be more persistent across the range.



but a 192bit memory interface? meh!


----------



## amjath (Aug 18, 2012)

quad_core said:


> Even I have a 6 year old Geforce 7600GS 256MB card , and it still works



is it 



d6bmg said:


> but a 192bit memory interface? meh!



Why what's wrong. Hope above Vickybat's comment is ur answer


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ I'm talking about *Indian* price/performance ratio.


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2012)

hmmmm but what do u think the price should be


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

18K at max.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 20, 2012)

What on earth AMD is upto ? Check below link... Confirmed with Techpowerup as well. They are going 7970 way for 7950 now.

Radeon HD 7950 with Boost review
AMD Radeon HD 7950: Pre- and Post-BIOS Update Comparison - Softpedia
AMD Updates Radeon HD 7950 to Thwart GeForce GTX 660 Ti | techPowerUp

They say this BIOS can be patched to any 7950 with device id 679A.... mine is 679A   Hoping Asus releases this update within next 1 or 2 months.
This would mean that the current easily achievable overclocks for 7950 will become default speeds.








d6bmg said:


> 18K at max.




Zotac is pricing 660Ti AMP edition for 25K...  that would mean they will sell non AMP at around 23K right ? Obviously prices will drop in 3 months but then the prices of competition will also drop.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Asus 660ti DCII versions will be 20-21K range.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 20, 2012)

NVIDIA's Strong-arm Tactics - How they treat GPU Partners and Media :: TweakTown USA Edition



> Cameron Wilmot's bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quad_core (Aug 21, 2012)

^^That's bad tactics from nvidia, if this news is true .


Some more news, AMD drops prices of some of its 7000 series GPUs . This launch of GTX660Ti is proving to be a blessing for all gamers  

*www.tweaktown.com/news/25383/amd_drops_prices_on_high_end_cards_again/index.html


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 21, 2012)

Best price cuts ever!!!!!!!!
From AMD    

•Prices of Radeon HD 7950 Boost will go down from US $349 to $319,

•Prices of Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition will go down from $299 to $249,

•Prices of Radeon HD 7850 2GB will go down to $209, and HD 7850 1GB to $189.

WOW hd7870 Ghz In the price of hd7850....lil late but always welcome!!!!!!
BTW......the prices are gonna get in-effect from this week.....but in India from when is this price gonna reflect??????????????


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ In India they'll take time. Distributors will wait till the stocks clear off. We dont get many buyers for cards costing more than 20k in India. The average drop would be around 3k when they are forced in India. It'll be atleast 1 to 2 months from now.

   No doubt GTX680 broke all the records for single GPU catagory and GTX 670 is sligthtly better than 7950. But IMO 660Ti is being overrated by all of us. AMD is also making ripples by annoucning the BIOS update which give the 7950 boost in memory clock. But dont forget the stock 7950 can very well be overclocked without tinkering the voltages. If we try with upping the volts, the 7950 can beat stock 7970 as well. Nvidia are experts of marketing and employ some tactics to make sure that their products are always rated higher. AMD is very bad at this. And I am saying this as a Nvidia fanboy for last 10 years now.

   And plus this 660Ti again has raised the question of games favouring one family of GPUs... e.g. Sleeping Dogs runs 15% to 20% faster on 7950 than on GTX670 since it is a "Gaming Evolved" title and makes use of GCN architecture. Here as well Nvidia wins since we dont have many "Gaming Evolved" titles out their. Take the case of BF3 which runs 10% to 20% faster on GTX660Ti than on a HD7950.

  So I guess we'll see more of such titles which perform better on either of the two factions in near future.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 21, 2012)

From where im watching the drops......amd dropped prices last month from 350 to 299........and now to 249...............
Last drop was not registered in India it was supposed to be reflected this month so next month may be we'll see this........
A drop of 100$ for the new stocks....

what you think about this???


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Best price cuts ever!!!!!!!!
> From AMD
> 
> •Prices of Radeon HD 7950 Boost will go down from US $349 to $319,
> ...



Ula la la...
At Microcenter stores, HD7850 2GB is being sold @205; HD7870 is  being sold @240.

News about price drop: *www.anandtech.com/show/6175/amd-radeon-hd-7800-series-price-cuts-new-game-bundle-inbound


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 22, 2012)

HD7850 @ 13k
HD7870 @ 16k
HD7950 @ 20k 

possible in India by October 2012 ??


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 22, 2012)

^^Just may be possible.....by 4th week of september.
or distributors will screw us till end of this year!!!!!!
coz previous price cuts haven't been reflected till now.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

takemein said:


> HD7850 @ 13k
> HD7870 @ 16k
> HD7950 @ 20k
> 
> possible in India by October 2012 ??



The price drop wont be so much in India.... Dont raise your expectations so much  . Main difference in pricing in India and markets like US & UK is the number of units being sold, which is low in India. So obviously price drops wont be so stiff for us. Expect maximum drop on 3K Rs.


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2012)

By the time these cards will be priced like that, I think the next gen will be with us.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 22, 2012)

takemein said:


> HD7850 @ 13k
> HD7870 @ 16k
> HD7950 @ 20k
> 
> possible in India by October 2012 ??



Don't dream boi..



max_snyper said:


> ^^Just may be possible.....by 4th week of september.
> or distributors will screw us till end of this year!!!!!!
> coz previous price cuts haven't been reflected till now.



Don't worry. In India, distributors increase the price when rupee goes down, but don't decrease the price when rupee comes up. 
Although, Ii can't see rupee getting back to 44 in next 1year.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 22, 2012)

@d6bmg.....i dont think rupee is gonna catch up with the dollars for the next 2 year,its not going to come close even to "44 mark"......rupee decline is heavily dependent on the other factors(will not go into details)
Till then its Diwali for distributors........! 

+1 for that @SKUD ....btw is there a time slot set for the "sea islands"...?
And i couldn't find this MSI card any where......link: *www.msi.com/product/vga/R7870-2GD5T-OC.html
Can any one suggest where i can find this card?

I wish we had some kind of system in Electornics sales as the US has......!


----------



## Skud (Aug 22, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @d6bmg.....i dont think rupee is gonna catch up with the dollars for the next 2 year,its not going to come close even to "44 mark"......rupee decline is heavily dependent on the other factors(will not go into details)
> Till then its Diwali for distributors........!
> 
> +1 for that @SKUD ....btw is there a time slot set for the "sea islands"...?
> ...




I am not quite sure, but I think Sea Islands will be released next quarter, AMD will definitely try to push the cards out before Christmas.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ they could be high end parts i think hd8970 with 2560 shaders,384-bit bus ....man its gonna cost a bomb when released due to dollar/rupee ratio!!!!!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 24, 2012)

12.8 is the best apparently

AMD Catalyst 12.8 WHQL Software Suite Released


----------



## vickybat (Aug 24, 2012)

Nvidia quietly launches gtx 660 for OEM market. This is the non-ti version and perhaps will see the light of day in the retail market.

Just like its big brother, its based on gk104 but has two smx disabled totalling 1156 cuda cores. It has the same 192bit bus and will come in 1.5gb and 3gb avatars for OEM.
Will take on the successful 7850 if launched in retail. Its expected to perform around 75-80% of a gtx 660-ti.

*Source 1
*

*Source 2*

*Source 3*


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ 660 would be a really good buy. It'll absolutely kill 7850 market. AMD need to release their 8xxx series in Q4 really fast.


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ 660 non-ti will not kill the market for hd7850 coz recently there ahs been a price reduction for the hd7xxx line up
and hd7850 will retail near $209 and hd7870 will retail near $249.99 so.......empty space again filled up again by Nvidia

And if amd is looking forward to Sea Islands then nvidia too is also looking for 7xx series......!
good for us....let the round two begin .....!


----------



## vickybat (Aug 25, 2012)

Watch the tech physx demo of borderlands 2:

*Source*


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Watch the tech physx demo of borderlands 2:
> 
> *Source*


Feels nice to own a nVidia GPU now, looks good, specially the implosion thing.


----------



## Skud (Aug 27, 2012)

No NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 before March 2013, Maxwell Only in 2014?


----------



## anandharaja (Sep 5, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Asus 660ti DCII versions will be 20-21K range.



This GPU support Intel DH67BL Motherboard?


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ yes it will.


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2012)

Nvidia releases GTX 660 based on GK 106 & GTX 650 on GK 107 priced at $229 & $109 respectively.

660's performance is between 7870 & 7850. Its 10% slower than overclocked 7870 ( neck and neck with reference 7870)& 15% faster than a 7850 both of which are priced at $260 & $ 210. Overclocked 660 is almost on par with an overclocked 7870 if not better.
650's performance is on par with 7750 and comes with 1gb gddr5 memory on a 128 bit bus whereas 660 shares the same bus and memory configs of 660-ti i.e 2gb gddr5 on a 192 bit bus.

Check the reviews below:

*Toms *

*Anandtech*

*Hardocp*

*Techpowerup*

Finally, 7850 & 7870 receive some competition.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

Zotac Gtx 660ti  - 22.5k
Zotac GTX 660 - 18k
Zotac GTX 650 2gb - 10.7k 1gb for 9.5k
Prices confirmed from aditya infotech..
And the batch is cuming next week


----------



## vickybat (Sep 14, 2012)

^^ Nice prices especially for 660-ti and 660. 650 is overpriced as it performs similarly as 7750 which is cheaper.

One more thing is that the retail version of 660 is different from oem version. The oem 660 is based on gk 104 with 1152 sp's whereas retail
660 gets gk 106 with 960 sp's but with faster clock speeds. Overclocked performance of 660 is really good as seen in tomshardware.

Hardocp tested the reference asus model. They will soon tested factory overclocked ones.


----------



## funskar (Sep 14, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Nice prices especially for 660-ti and 660. 650 is overpriced as it performs similarly as 7750 which is cheaper.



And expect 500 inr fall in all those card after batch cums..
Between Saphire hd 7870 ghz edtn for 18.5k is killer gpu under 20k..


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 14, 2012)

Will there be a bus-witdth bottleneck with the nvidia's 660 series coz issues have come up with metro 2033(though the bottleneck is not that much only 2~5 frames), This could not be the issue right now but in the coming year where more AAA games are scheduled which have massive texture quality....!
can some one clarify on this issue???


----------



## vickybat (Sep 15, 2012)

^^ I don't think 6xx series has any bottleneck in metro 2033 due to memory bandwidth. Infact 660 is faster than a 7870 in metro 2033. See *here*.

Hardocp has tested the reference 660 against an overclocked 7870 and found no such issues even in new games like sleeping dogs which although performed better on amd's hardware and has nothing with 
memory bandwidth.

Read *this*

*Hardocp*



Spoiler






> In the end this all reinforces our stance that memory bandwidth isn't everything, and people seeking out video cards for gaming should not focus so intently on the memory bus width and bandwidth specification for determining their video card for gaming. Other factors go into it, and only through actually gameplay will you know how these truly perform side-by-side. That is why we here at [H]ardOCP actually play games with these video cards and use that real-world gaming performance to determine which card your money is better spent on.
> 
> Benchmarks and the like cannot tell you this real-world information, and can be extremely misleading. Take for example a test that stresses memory bandwidth and fills it to the brim, sure, the 7950 would win that test, but that test doesn't translate to what we just found out in real-world gaming. Performances were close between these cards, and in some cases faster on the card with the lesser bus and bandwidth. So focus on what real-world gaming tells you.
> 
> ...






So you have your answer there.

Here's a 660-ti against a 7950 with 12.7 drivers

HARDOCP - Introduction - MSI GTX 660 Ti Power Edition OC Video Card Review


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2012)

More price cut on offing:-

AMD Cutting GPU Prices Again


Makes me wonder how much profits AMD has garnered this generation.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 15, 2012)

@Vickybat
Check out this review of memory bandwidth issue from toms hardware itself:
Seven GeForce GTX 660 Ti Cards: Exploring Memory Bandwidth : Seven GeForce GTX 660 Tis, Rounded-Up

It states that just as we crank up the MSAA in the game....both the cards 660ti and 660 begin to throttle,even a hd7770 CF config takes the lead from them at the resolution 1080 or 1440, hd7950 & hd7870 are better than them with MSAA 2x(lowest seting of aa applied).......it has been said that even a game with higher texture quality and AA could bring trouble to the 660 series in frame rates...!


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2012)

Skud said:


> More price cut on offing:-
> 
> AMD Cutting GPU Prices Again
> 
> ...



At end of this year amd seems to price 7850 between 10-12k n 7870 undr 15k..


----------



## vickybat (Sep 15, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @Vickybat
> Check out this review of memory bandwidth issue from toms hardware itself:
> Seven GeForce GTX 660 Ti Cards: Exploring Memory Bandwidth : Seven GeForce GTX 660 Tis, Rounded-Up
> 
> It states that just as we crank up the MSAA in the game....both the cards 660ti and 660 begin to throttle,even a hd7770 CF config takes the lead from them at the resolution 1080 or 1440, hd7950 & hd7870 are better than them with MSAA 2x(lowest seting of aa applied).......it has been said that even a game with higher texture quality and AA could bring trouble to the 660 series in frame rates...!



Well msaa ofcourse is memory bandwidth dependent. But in future, things are setting to change. With the advent of fxaa, you already see that it gives similar image quality as with msaa without there being a significant performance hit. It has been tested in games like battlefield 3. 

Besides, there is TXAA which will soon be implemented in all upcoming titles and it is mostly independent of lower memory bandwidth. This is said to beat msaa out of the water without sacrificing performance. So in a nutshell, msaa isn't the future. 

In current gen, i find the tomshardware findings over exaggerated as they rely too much on graphs rather than actual gameplay experience. Read the hardocp link i gave fully and you'll come to know. They have explained everything in detail and in a gaming perspective, unlike tomshardware.

check the following:

*i.imgur.com/YnefV.gif?1

The card with lower memory bandwidth is technically faster than the higher one with full 8xmsaa.
Honestly mate, its better to use fxaa in all the games that support it including batman arkham city. Its equivalent to 8xmsaa sans performance hit.



Spoiler






> The Radeon HD 7950 has a 384-bit memory bus with 240GB/sec of memory bandwidth, while the GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC has a 192-bit bus with 144GB/sec of memory bandwidth, yet we sometimes see the GALAXY GTX 660 Ti GC video card performing faster, but the 660 Ti does have a GPU clock advantage. We don't see that 66% advantage in memory bandwidth the Radeon HD 7950 has in real-world gaming with high setting AA configurations. This means there are other factors besides the width of the memory bus and the bandwidth that affect performance between these two cards; namely GPU clock and architecture advantages.








funskar said:


> At end of this year amd seems to price 7850 between 10-12k n 7870 undr 15k..



Those will be terrific buy then.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 15, 2012)

Wouldn't heavy textures be a problem in the near future......besides keeping AA not into consideration.....?
And don't you think they are a little overpriced.....!
Cant decide between the two hd7870 or 660-ti....!


----------



## vickybat (Sep 15, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> Wouldn't heavy textures be a problem in the near future......besides keeping AA not into consideration.....?
> And don't you think they are a little overpriced.....!
> Cant decide between the two hd7870 or 660-ti....!



If you can afford a 660-ti, getting it is a no-brainer against a 7870 (unless you need compute). If the 660-ti will suffer with heavy textures in future, so will the 7870 or even 7950. 

About AA, i already said that non of the 6xx series have bandwidth issues or gets crippled in performance. There are other things that matter which are clock speeds and architectural changes.
660-ti is a beautiful card mate and definitely a better buy than 7870 in indian context.

Yes all cards in india are overpriced compared to US prices. But little can be done in this regard. Even price drops are not reflected here.


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2012)

This is yummy news, provided it has some sort of validity:- 

*media.bestofmicro.com/F/S/353080/original/78a.jpg

*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Sep 18, 2012)

^^ Thanks for sharing skud. Although i'm not a big fan of AMD, an offer like this is indeed very tempting, especially at those price points.

70% more compute performance at 20-25% less price is stellar. I've started to like these GCN parts.

It seems at 10-12k, 8850 is gonna perform like a 7950. Simply irresistible.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 18, 2012)

^^Better specs than previous generation  does not mean better performance...we will have to wait for the actual product review
And yes the product pricing is very tempting....but if NV is late to produce against AMD then we will get price bomb again from AMD....!


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

VR Zone is posting some really interesting news about AMD these days:-

AMD Next Generation Codenames Revealed: 2013, 2014, 2015 GPUs Get Names by VR-Zone.com


*2013: Sea Islands*

Read post #639 too.



> First and foremost, Sea Islands will bring Unified Address Space between the GPU and the CPU. Furthermore, GPU will be able to page system memory using CPU pointers, bringing full memory coherency between the two. This is something even Intel doesn't have planned for its Xeon Phi (Larrabee / Knights' Corner / Knights' Ferry).
> 
> Also worth mentioning is that SI is the architecture chosen to be expanded into high-performance consoles, thus we should see quite interesting announcements regarding to vast compute and graphics capabilities carrying the next generation of console games.




*2014: Volcanic Islands*



> Manufactured at 20nm Gate-Last process, this will be the first GPU family which AMD should be able to manufacture in Common Platform Alliance as well as its long-standing foundry partner, TSMC. Thus, AMD will have the choice between TSMC GigaFab Hsinchu/Taichung, IBM East Fishkill, GlobalFoundries in New York and Dresden or Samsung in Austin. The manufacturing flexibility will be of paramount importance, for Volcanic Islands GPU architecture will represent the pinnacle of system integration between the CPU and GPU. In terms of Fusion/FirePro APUs, which will replace the current FX/Opteron CPUs, Volcanic Islands bring silicon-level system integration. APU will extend to the Discrete GPU and treat it as one, as well as VI silicon treating the CPU as an integral part.




*2015: Pirates Islands*



> AMD's imaginative engineers are targeting the 20nm process with 14nm APUs in mind. The real work on this GPU architecture only started recently and guessing what lies on cards is a bit too unpredictable. We know feature set, but performance… your guess is as good as ours.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 20, 2012)

MSI R7970-2PMD3GD5 Graphic Card

is this correct price? Seems like price cut is taking place


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

Good find. But better to confirm with SMC first.


----------



## max_snyper (Sep 20, 2012)

@skud...is it good to play the wait game for gpu purchase or.....can we look into the options available now.....?
Coz mid-high end sea-islands or 7xx series are not going to be in India till march....and the prices to normalize will take another 2~3 months....!


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 20, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @skud...is it good to play the wait game for gpu purchase or.....can we look into the options available now.....?
> Coz mid-high end sea-islands or 7xx series are not going to be in India till march....and the prices to normalize will take another 2~3 months....!



wait for 2 more months if u can(no guarantee).........else bite the bullet like me


----------



## Skud (Sep 20, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> @skud...is it good to play the wait game for gpu purchase or.....can we look into the options available now.....?
> Coz mid-high end sea-islands or 7xx series are not going to be in India till march....and the prices to normalize will take another 2~3 months....!




Depends on how you look at it and what you currently have. For me, my 6950 will chug along pretty well for some more time even in DX11 titles. Also I will definitely be looking for something which will be more VFM as far as performance goes compared to my present card. Your priorities may be completely different.

In any case, prices are coming down. So, if you can't wait, this may be a good time to get hold of a shiny new one.


----------



## Skud (Sep 25, 2012)

Some more teaser:- 

*www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/AMD-Radeon-8000-8950-8970-KitGuru-launch-CeBIT-2013.jpg




> We’ve learned that, right now, partners are planning to show off the Radeon HD 8970 XT at CeBIT in March – with a full launch at Computex in June.
> 
> However, the products are actually ahead of schedule, giving AMD the option to launch early if something new comes along from nVidia. If AMD is as far down the line as we suspect with its development, there will be some ‘behind closed doors’ displays for key customers in a secret hotel room in Vegas come the first week in January.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2012)

Nvidia launches gtx 650-ti. Performs much better than a 6850 and 7770 and is priced at 150$.

The only issue is the 128bit bus. Had it been a 192 bit bus, it would have beaten a 6870 as well. 

GeForce GTX 650 Ti Review: Nvidia's Last Graphics Card For 2012 : GeForce GTX 650 Ti: The Last Kepler-Based Card For 2012


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

128bit bus is killing AMD.


----------



## vkl (Oct 10, 2012)

HD7850 1GB is available for as low as 160$ and is a much better performer than gtx650ti whether 1GB or 2GB.

No point in comparing gtx 650*ti* with hd7770.
HD7770 is priced on a level with gtx650 and it does perform better than gtx 650 making hd7770 the better choice in that price range.

Without some further price cuts  gtx 650*ti* does not look that good for the money when there are much better alternatives available in that price range.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ Take indian perspective into consideration. If priced under 10k here, it will be a very good buy.


----------



## Skud (Oct 10, 2012)

That's a big if.  And dollar rate is going up again.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

If it launch below 10k then its good , but if not then one can buy 7850 1 gb for 12.5-13k or 560 at 9.5k

If it launch below 10k then its good , but if not then one can buy 7850 1 gb for 12.5-13k or 560 at 9.5k


----------



## vkl (Oct 10, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Take indian perspective into consideration. If priced under 10k here, it will be a very good buy.


First of all that pricing is not certain.No point in speculating for things which are uncertain.
And even if gtx650ti is priced at 10k then by that calculation hd7850 should also be priced below 11k as it is just 10$ more making the latter a much better choice.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 11, 2012)

vkl said:


> First of all that pricing is not certain.No point in speculating for things which are uncertain.
> *And even if gtx650ti is priced at 10k then by that calculation hd7850 should also be priced below 11k as it is just 10$ more making the latter a much better choice.*



It doesn't work that way mate. Yeah 650 should have been priced $10-$20 less but its not a competitor for 7850 but 7770. 
660 (non-ti) is 7850's competition. Recent price cuts in amd's line up has increased value in their gpu's. Lets see what indian pricing will finally be.


----------



## vkl (Oct 11, 2012)

vickybat said:


> It doesn't work that way mate. Yeah 650 should have been priced $10-$20 less but its not a competitor for 7850 but 7770.
> 660 (non-ti) is 7850's competition. Recent price cuts in amd's line up has increased value in their gpu's. Lets see what indian pricing will finally be.


Yeah,the pricing here is uncertain.But what I wrote was in relation to way you calculated things and in that respect I don't see anything wrong.

The thing is not what is a competitor for what but which is the competitor of other in the "price range".
HD7770 performs generally better than gt650 which are priced nearly same as of now making the former the better choice.
Gtx 650ti doesn't look like a good option when it is so close to the price range of hd7850 1GB.


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2012)

The Radeon 7xxx series just got better with recent price cuts, new game bundle and now the Catalyst 12.11 driver.

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Catalyst_12.11_Performance/images/perfrel_1920.gif


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 22, 2012)

Will we see these game bundles in India?


----------



## Skud (Oct 22, 2012)

I doubt, but lets hope so.


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 23, 2012)

updated my 7850 driver to catalyst 12.11. performance was great. battlefield 3 improved a lot.

bf3mp noshahr canals 64 players 
12.8 driver-avg 53-57 fps @1600*900 (ultra settings)

12.11 driver-avg 65-70 fps @1600*900 (ultra settings)
note: my card overclocked @950/1200 mhz as default


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 23, 2012)

^^good increase man


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

This image says it all (the card is a 7970):-

*www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/xcgal/albums/userpics/ID904/PerfIndex.png


*Source*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 26, 2012)

amazing software work by AMD


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

ocaholic - Windows 8 vs 7 - Gaming Performance Radeon HD 7970 - Grafikkarten - Reviews




> Overall Windows 8 leaves us with mixed feelings when it comes to gaming performance. Should you be asking yourself why there is such huge differences between Windows 7 and Windows 8, especially when it comes to older games, we have to say that this definitely is a legit question. We have to say it's definitely not normal. When there was the step from Windows Vista to Windows 7 there were no measurable differences between those two operating systems. So Microsoft ... what have you done?


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

Users purchasing 7870 cards, particularly Sapphire branded one may tread with caution:-

Black screens and Radeon HD7870: a solution ? - BeHardware


----------



## Skud (Nov 8, 2012)

Another crippled card coming out of AMD stable:-

AMD "Tahiti LE" Brand Named Radeon HD 7890 | techPowerUp


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

Interesting review of cards from both the camps with latest beta drivers:-

HARDOCP - Introduction - Fall 2012 GPU and Driver Comparison Roundup

Gist is: 7970 is well ahead of the 680, 670 slightly ahead of 7950, and between 660Ti and 7870, it's a tie.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 12, 2012)

I m satisfied getting the 7970 gpu over 680.Was able to overclock it from 925/1375 to 1200/1600 by slight overvolt.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

You should be, with newer drivers, there's no doubt now which one to buy. And cheaper too.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Skud. Btw m planning to step up from a 1440*900 monitor to a 2560*1440 res monitor.Will the 7970 serve me well at that res at high settings?


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 12, 2012)

rock2702 said:


> Thanks Skud. Btw m planning to step up from a 1440*900 monitor to a 2560*1440 res monitor.Will the 7970 serve me well at that res at high settings?



Yes 7970 is powerful enough for 2560*1440...


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

@rock2702: you are gonna love it. go for it. If possible get a 120MHz one, and play with VSync on to prevent screen tearing issues.


----------



## Techguy (Nov 12, 2012)

@ Nvidia Tesla K20 and Tesla K20X along with AMD FirePro S10000 announced....


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

NVIDIA Launches Tesla K20 & K20X: GK110 Arrives At Last

Kepler's first attempt at compute. 18688 K20's also power the titan supercomputer at Oak Ridge national laboratory.
This is the commercial launch along with a K20X part having even more no. of sp's. Reading the review now.


----------



## Myth (Nov 29, 2012)

More beta drivers from nvidia
NVIDIA DRIVERS 310.64BETA

I guess they are (still)trying to match the amd betas


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

Tahiti LE card now on market - PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst 

Review: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## Myth (Dec 27, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Tahiti LE card now on market - PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst
> 
> Review: PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 Myst - Graphics - HEXUS.net



Thats more like a lower version of 7950 built to compete with the 660ti. Check that memory clock !!


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2012)

Bad naming scheme, with lots of bad names too (Myst/Joker).


----------



## Skud (Jan 8, 2013)

Now this:-

AMD Rebrands Radeon HD 7000 Series GPUs to HD 8000 for OEMs | techPowerUp


----------



## amjath (Jan 8, 2013)

^what is the use of rebranding? to confuse us


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Jan 9, 2013)

Heard that only the desktop GPU's from AMD are rebranded, even in that the HD 8670 and 8570 are new and that the mobile GPUS HD 8000M series are new. Can any one confirm wether the mobile GPUS are new or rebranded??!!


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/13-01-31/306a.jpg

This is apparently the performance figures of Geforce 780 Titan, for reference a 690 scores around X6000.

Source


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ 
*media.giantbomb.com/uploads/1/16071/2147093-un_mother_of_god_meme_rage_face.jpg

WTH is this sorcery?

A SLI would... I don't eve...

Dad, dad, sell the car asap


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> *www.techpowerup.com/img/13-01-31/306a.jpg
> 
> This is apparently the performance figures of Geforce 780 Titan, for reference a 690 scores around X6000.
> 
> Source



i am having hard time in believing this.


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

Take with as much salt as you want.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 31, 2013)

^^
i have only 10 fingers in my hand to cross!!!!!


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2013)

> From older reports, we know that the GeForce Titan is expected to ship sooner than most people think, some time in February.


WTH really

Edit: Not 700 Series still GK110 chip [kepler]. Unnecessary shock


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2013)

I won't be surprised if this is true. 



> Earlier we showed you the upcoming GeForce Titan, and explained that the performance would be at around 85 percent of that of the GeForce GTX 690. In light of new rumors, according to WCCF, this might not be the case, and the GeForce Titan might actually exceed the performance of the GTX 690.
> 
> Nvidia's GeForce Titan will be based on the GK110 GPU, a GPU previously only found on Nvidia's Tesla cards, the K20 and K20X.
> 
> ...



This thing is just round the corner and if these leaks are true, then get ready to expect the unexpected.
Another rumor suggests this card to be called simply "Geforce Titan" instead of Gtx 7xx which sounds intriguing. 
Its compute ready too owing to GK110. Hope it manages to match GCN in compute.

If at $899 it manages to beat a 690 and that too in a single gpu avatar, it will be extremely VFM. The tdp at 225w for a card of this level is great too.
Its going to be an interesting battle for top spot.

Report: Nvidia GeForce Titan Might Outperform GTX 690


----------



## Cilus (Feb 1, 2013)

A $899 card can never be VFM, especially when it only beats a similarly priced components.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 1, 2013)

TDP of the card is great.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> A $899 card can never be VFM, especially when it only beats a similarly priced components.



It is, considering it has a single gpu. Nvidia wasn't bluffing when they said gk104 to be a midrange part.
The performance jump looks ginormous if this info is even a bit true. This isn't even a new architecture but benefits from the amazing efficiency of kepler.

Holygrail for gamers going for multimonitor setups. With the advent of next-gen consoles, this kind of graphics horsepower should be expected from PC to keep up with them.
I'm interested in its compute power though. If it keeps up with GCN, it will be a big achievement from nvidia considering the gaming power and TDP mainly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> A $899 card can never be VFM, especially when it only beats a similarly priced components.


Why not, lets do the math, 2x7970 is $800(not taking in deals etc), now the price for titan is $899, price increase is 12.5%, now 7970CF is ~10% faster than 690, okay? Now performance increase is about 20%(690 vs titan), so in turn the Titan is 10% faster than 7970CF, at a cost increase of just 12.5%, now add two more things, power draw of 7970CF(GPU only) is ~500 watt, lets say titan draws 300W(considering PCIE spec), so that's 40% less power consumption, even if titan draws draws 400W(be realistic people, compute engines draw power, remember 480?), still 20% less power consumption, so Titan wins, period. BUT ONLY AGAINST 7970CF, nothing else, any one buying this for less than 3 monitors is an idiot(I would be one if I had the cash).

PS: Also note no more compute problems, and CUDA as a compute platform is more mature than OpenCL, nVidia has developed it a lot. Plus opencl would also work good on Titan suppose.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

It's gonna compete with 8970, not 7970.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> It's gonna compete with 8970, not 7970.


It all depends on how fast 8970 compared to 7970 is, 20% increase still puts titan in a comfortable position to match dual 8970 setup, but any more than that it looses its value, buuuut, remember as a single GPU 8970 will never beat Titan, no way, so it'll be a fight between 8970CF and Titan and their price points, value for money and power consumption, remember nVidia won power consumption last round, and held a comfortable lead over value for money for over 6 months, titan looks exciting, a jump of over a f'n 140%, this is unheard of, even 5xxx series couldn't do that over 4xxx series. And all from a single GPU, dual titan, monstahh kill.


----------



## Skud (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> It all depends on how fast 8970 compared to 7970 is, 20% increase still puts titan in a comfortable position to match dual 8970 setup, but any more than that it looses its value, buuuut, remember as a single GPU 8970 will never beat Titan, no way, so it'll be a fight between 8970CF and Titan and their price points, value for money and power consumption, remember nVidia won power consumption last round, and held a comfortable lead over value for money for over 6 months, *titan looks exciting, a jump of over a f'n 140%, this is unheard of, even 5xxx series couldn't do that over 4xxx series*. And all from a single GPU, dual titan, monstahh kill.




You just need to go another generation back, when the 4870 more or less pawned the 3870X2 (and at lower price point too). 

I really doubt anyone can sell a 900USD single GPU card these days, people generally expect more performance at similar price point with every new generation. Unless AMD brings out a HD2000 in GCN 2.0, which seems even more unlikely.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Skud said:


> You just need to go another generation back, when the 4870 more or less pawned the 3870X2 (and at lower price point too).
> 
> I really doubt anyone can sell a 900USD single GPU card these days, people generally expect more performance at similar price point with every new generation. Unless AMD brings out a HD2000 in GCN 2.0, which seems even more unlikely.


3870X2 was a really bad GPU, like really really bad.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

Titan's die size will also be something around 600 mm sq. That is, twice of GK104.

What's special? The price makes it a niche product. Stop over-reacting.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2013)

ico said:


> Titan's die size will also be something around 600 mm sq. That is, twice of GK104.
> 
> What's special? The price makes it a niche product. Stop over-reacting.



Nobody is overreacting.

Show me a gpu with 600mm sq die size( if its that big)  having a tdp of 235 watt.
Even if its 300 watts, its still something special.

7970 with a 352mm sq die offers a tdp of 230 watts while ghz has 250 watts. I guess you get the point now.

[YOUTUBE]37DNZRqLzrA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 2, 2013)

Titan will be just like Asus aries.......both of them would B****-a** costly and not available  in enough quantity for everyone.....only select few ones will have the benefit of buying it....with money and reference BOTH.

If somebody is so rich to build a Costly System with these cards...he would better buy a car or a bike with that money...!

These days companies are just toying with the customers, providing current technologies in different forms till they perfect the new tech. is ready.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> Titan will be just like Asus aries.......both of them would B****-a** costly and not available  in enough quantity for everyone.....only select few ones will have the benefit of buying it....with money and reference BOTH.
> 
> If somebody is so rich to build a Costly System with these cards...he would better buy a car or a bike with that money...!
> 
> These days companies are just toying with the customers, providing current technologies in different forms till they perfect the new tech. is ready.


Asus Ares series costs 2x that of titan, but still titan is costly, but a gaming setup incl. titan can be made for 120k I think, and many of us here have a system worth that much, just for example you have a 7950 card which costs 20k, I have a few friends who would think you are completely nuts for buying a graphic card for 20k and most of them could afford it easily, its just how you prioritize things. Same could be said for someone buying a 1 lakh bicycle, or a davioff perfume, cheaper things will get the job done, but still people buy it, I can bet the titan will sell like hotcake, not as much as cheaper cards, but nvidia would be able to clear stocks easily, remember the 8800 Ultra? It costed as much but sold like hotcake.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2013)

8800 Ultra sold at high price because of lack of competition. Even GCN cards were priced higher than usual until Kepler came to market.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> Titan will be just like Asus aries.......both of them would B****-a** costly and not available  in enough quantity for everyone.....only select few ones will have the benefit of buying it....with money and reference BOTH.
> 
> If somebody is so rich to build a Costly System with these cards...he would better buy a car or a bike with that money...!
> 
> These days companies are just toying with the customers, providing current technologies in different forms till they perfect the new tech. is ready.



Titan is not like ares mate. Its a reference card and is not limited edition. It will be sold just like 680 and 690.



tkin said:


> Asus Ares series costs 2x that of titan, but still titan is costly, but a gaming setup incl. titan can be made for 120k I think, and many of us here have a system worth that much, just for example you have a 7950 card which costs 20k, I have a few friends who would think you are completely nuts for buying a graphic card for 20k and most of them could afford it easily, its just how you prioritize things. Same could be said for someone buying a 1 lakh bicycle, or a davioff perfume, cheaper things will get the job done, but still people buy it, I can bet the titan will sell like hotcake, not as much as cheaper cards, but nvidia would be able to clear stocks easily, remember the 8800 Ultra? It costed as much but sold like hotcake.



Brilliantly put mate. Affordability varies from person to person.
A guy who can afford a 7970 cf or even a 7950cf won't mind going for a single titan. Manufacturers make gpu's from a global perspective and not only for indian markets.

My brother who's currently in singapore working in wipro tech said half of his colleagues and some singaporean friends had a 7970 cf and he had the least horsepower ( 955be +6850 cyclone). 

I honestly don't think the titan to be a niche product. Its sure expensive for most but will find a lot of buyers imo.



Skud said:


> 8800 Ultra sold at high price because of lack of competition. Even GCN cards were priced higher than usual until Kepler came to market.



Yeah this is true too. Competition might bring down the price a couple of notches.
But nvidia rarely drops prices like amd does.


----------



## Skud (Feb 2, 2013)

vickybat said:


> But nvidia rarely drops prices like amd does.




Yeah, they only rename and rebadge.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 2, 2013)

So...its gonna be not that costly as aries but is from same generation of keplar.Does its come with dx 11.1. I know some of the features of dx can be emulated in software..but still does it come with it or not.
When is the refresh of new age cards coming out ?
Is it really the refresh or old things packed in new cartons????


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> So...its gonna be not that costly as aries but is from same generation of keplar.Does its come with dx 11.1. I know some of the features of dx can be emulated in software..but still does it come with it or not.
> When is the refresh of new age cards coming out ?
> Is it really the refresh or old things packed in new cartons????


Well its different, first it has all the compute engines enabled, so no more lag in compute, like maya etc(unless they cripple it in drivers), not sure about DX11.1 but some features of DX11.1 can be achieved with DX11 hardware, DX11.1 is more like a forced specification, don't see games using it much, just like DX10.1, only a few games like HAWX etc ever used it.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 2, 2013)

I was to know......there was a mentioned of ray tracing features in directx 11.....i see no mentioned in dx11 & dx11.1....
Will it be implemented in future revisions of dx11.
Is this already implemented in southern islands & keplar.

Or  next gen would able to handle ray tracing better.....!
I meant something developed using this accelerators will have a hard time on our current lineup of gpu's
I stumbled upon this news on tech-powerup about ray tracing accelerators for imagination....here have a look and i dont think our current lineup of gpu's have dedicated ray tracing chip embedded.
link: Imagination Ships Caustic Series2 R2500 and R2100 Ray Tracing Accelerators | techPowerUp


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> I was to know......there was a mentioned of ray tracing features in directx 11.....i see no mentioned in dx11 & dx11.1....
> Will it be implemented in future revisions of dx11.
> Is this already implemented in southern islands & keplar.
> 
> ...


Ray tracing does not need dedicated hardware, GPUs could do this through OpenCL or CUDA, but not in real time, you could do it, if you had nVidia hardware: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/142998-nvidia-design-garage-thread-raytracing-made-easy.html
And real time ray tracing is still impossible on consumer hardware, even the Tesla GPU's can't do it, huge amount of processing power needed, and due to that its useless to include a dedicated ray tracing pathway in direct X.

Intel tried to pull it off with Larabee, but we all know how that turned out, maybe by 2018 ray tracing will be available to run in generic consumer hardware and if news are to be believed intel will probably make the breakthrough, they had been pushing that envelope forever.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 2, 2013)

I know it does not need a dedicated hardware but it would surely increase computational load on the gpu.... 
I was reading topics on ray tracing.....Nvidia had been developing ray tracing engine under the name of "OPTIX"...they demonstrated that in 2009.
It is being used for real time applications...so i think it might be feature point in upcoming or next gen hardware...!
We will see that in effect by 2015...i hope coz the realism using ray tracing is awesome....though in still image but its awesome.... 

link:Ray tracing (graphics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
link:OptiX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

max_snyper said:


> I know it does not need a dedicated hardware but it would surely increase computational load on the gpu....
> I was reading topics on ray tracing.....Nvidia had been developing ray tracing engine under the name of "OPTIX"...they demonstrated that in 2009.
> It is being used for real time applications...so i think it might be feature point in upcoming or next gen hardware...!
> We will see that in effect by 2015...i hope coz the realism using ray tracing is awesome....though in still image but its awesome....
> ...


Optix is not hardware, its an engine and Design garage runs on Optix(check: *developer.nvidia.com/optix-interactive-examples ), afaik no one except intel is trying to make dedicated ray tracing hardware(larabee), nVidia wants everything to be done via CUDA, amd doesn't have r&d budget so its only intel who's left, since next gen consoles will have rasterization, its expected that except intel no one will even try to make ray tracing hardware and also no games will be made because be frank, who will make a pc exclusive game using a new engine which will not run on consoles, and there are no commercial real time ray tracing game engine made or in development. Maybe after 2020, the hardware will come by 2018, but except for designer studios no one will use them, certainly not game developers(maybe one or two sponsored game by intel), our fates had been sealed with next gen consoles.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> Optix is not hardware, its an engine and Design garage runs on Optix(check: *developer.nvidia.com/optix-interactive-examples ), afaik no one except intel is trying to make dedicated ray tracing hardware(larabee), nVidia wants everything to be done via CUDA, amd doesn't have r&d budget so its only intel who's left, since next gen consoles will have rasterization, its expected that except intel no one will even try to make ray tracing hardware and also no games will be made because be frank, who will make a pc exclusive game using a new engine which will not run on consoles, and there are no commercial real time ray tracing game engine made or in development. Maybe after 2020, the hardware will come by 2018, but except for designer studios no one will use them, certainly not game developers(maybe one or two sponsored game by intel), our fates had been sealed with next gen consoles.



Actually i said its an engine...read second line in the para again....!
As said PC gaming's fate is sealed by consoles.....but that didnt stop crytek from making crysis on dx10 hardware...though dx10 was a dud but they made a wonderful game,
There will be many studios who will try something new at some point of time, Ray tracing would be a far fetch idea for real time (games,apps) but there could be a alternative in the near future for it.
You never know.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2013)

GeForce GTX Titan Inbound, Already Listed at Online Retailer

Here comes the Titan.........


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

vickybat said:


> GeForce GTX Titan Inbound, Already Listed at Online Retailer
> 
> Here comes the Titan.........


I will get one of these one day, doesn't matter if I have to live on the streets


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

And I will get the one from you, when you will sell it at 15k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> And I will get the one from you, when you will sell it at 15k.


Your system would choke it, 2600k pfft


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> I will get one of these one day, doesn't matter if I have to live on the streets




And I will beat you up and take your Titan away


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

Tenida said:


> And I will beat you up and take your Titan away




dont worry tkin, i will fetch it back you...once am back to India i'll definitely have one...for serious. Also I'm learning Indonesian martial art to counter "PatolDanga" jutsu....


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

Enough OT.


----------



## max_snyper (Feb 8, 2013)

Sapphire released new TriXX version 4.6................ It didnt solved my hd7950 vapor-x problem with vcore over/under volting...other hd7950 vapor-x owners can try it out.

Still Its a good overclocking utility for all Amd gpu's.........Link below:-

*www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/TriXX.aspx


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ Nope its not. Msi afterburner is the best along with evga precision coz both share the riva-tuner engine.

You can try afterburner mate. Its on par or even better than asus gpu tweak.

*www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/445-graphics-overclocking-software-tips-tools.html


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

Is EVGA Precision even compatible with AMD cards?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Skud said:


> Is EVGA Precision even compatible with AMD cards?


Nope.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

Skud said:


> Is EVGA Precision even compatible with AMD cards?



No it isn't but i mentioned it coz its very good. MSI afterburner is the best though and it works with both amd and nvidia.
AMD overdrive is also very good and much better than sapphire trixx.

AMD Confirms Radeon HD 8000 Delay


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2013)

OK, things have been toned down as per the latest leaks:-

Nvidia GeForce Titan Launches February 18th, 2013: Loses to GTX 690, AMD HD 7990 - Bright Side Of News*




> *Performance - Faster or slower than a Dual-GPU GTX 690? HD 7990?*
> If you decide to use this card for GPGPU, for example password cracking, this card should be able to beat the K20 and K20X without breaking a sweat. The company castrated the Double Precision, and you can expect great Single Precision performance (2,688 CUDA cores times 875 MHz should result in around 4.5 TFLOPS SP from a single chip). Double-precision follows the Kepler tradition of 1/24 Single Precision performance. Yes, 4.7 TFLOPS SP and 196 GFLOPS DP, nicely protecting Tesla K20/K20X and the upcoming Quadro K6000 products.
> 
> The chip commands pixel fillrate of 49 GPixel/s and texel fillrate of 196 GTexel/s (once more, Texel fillrate is identical to FP64 Double Precision), while 384-bit at six billion transfers per second was enough for amazingly high 288.4GB/s.
> ...



Also:-



> The boards, at least at the beginning - will only be available through ASUS and EVGA in the respective markets. But don't expect that this card will become a mainstream product. Allegedly, less than 10,000 will be made. In any case - we'll know more next week.



*Source*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2013)

Some more news:

*Report: Nvidia Titan to Launch Feb. 18, New Specs Rumored*


----------



## bestpain (Feb 17, 2013)

bad news for gamers....amd hd 8000 series delayed

AMD to release new Radeon HD 8000 graphics cards in 2013 | PCWorld


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

bestpain said:


> bad news for gamers....amd hd 8000 series delayed
> 
> AMD to release new Radeon HD 8000 graphics cards in 2013 | PCWorld


Old news


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 17, 2013)

> bad news for gamers....amd hd 8000 series delayed
> 
> AMD to release new Radeon HD 8000 graphics cards in 2013 | PCWorld


it makes sense to delay the launch because there is no need of a new generation because 7000 and gt 600 are more than enough for the moment.simply releasing newer cards every year will make those people who bought the 7000 cards sad and also delaying will give AMD and nvidia a bit breathing headroom.even i read somewhere that these 8000 are actually bit better than what people are expecting,so lets see.
and btw yes it ia old news..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2013)

*NVIDIA GeForce Titan Final Product Pictures Leaked*

This card looks sexy as hell if it finally ends up like in the link above. Has higher texture fill-rate than 690 (288Gt/s vs 234 Gt/s) so i expect it to give competition to a 690 in games.

*Some in-game benchmarks have also leaked. Check below:*

*www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=955

If those figures are a bit true, then titan will be nothing less than an extraordinary product.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2013)

This one is more down-to-earth:-

*cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/GTX-Titan.png

This one is more down-to-earth:-

*cdn3.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/GTX-Titan.png


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

Some more info.
Galaxy To Launch GeForce GTX Titan Without Boost - Reference Clocked at 875 MHz

 Darn when this thing will be finally out?? 

Here comes the beast. Never seen this much hype about a gpu before. Benches won't come until a couple of days as per nvidia's request.
According to them, its meant to be a surprise for all. The cards usp is its compute performance as per previews coz its fp64 performance is 1/3 of fp32. In contrast 680 has 1/24 and 580 had 1/8.

Check the previews guys:

  *hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/51857-nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-6gb-graphics-card-overview/

  *www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2244730/nvidia-releases-gk110-based-geforce-gtx-titan-graphics-card

  *www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_preview_reference,1.html

  *www.techspot.com/news/51680-nvidia-geforce-titan-supercomputer-gpu-power-for-the-1.html

  *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-gk110-review,3438.html

  *hardocp.com/news/2013/02/19/nvidia_geforce_gtx_titan_preview

  *www.anandtech.com/show/6760/nvidias-geforce-gtx-titan-part-1


----------



## Skud (Feb 23, 2013)

AMD is going to announce something 3 days from now:-

*blogs.amd.com/play/files/2013/02/tress_banner.jpg

*Source:-*

AMD wants to wash your hair, with graphics. What?? | PC Perspective

TRESSFX: A NEW FRONTIER OF REALISM IN PC GAMING | Game Blog


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2013)

looks like titan turned out to be a bummer at 1000$
Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent : GeForce GTX Titan: Putting Rarified Rubber To The Road


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> looks like titan turned out to be a bummer at 1000$
> Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent : GeForce GTX Titan: Putting Rarified Rubber To The Road


Check the titan thread in Tech news, we  it long ago.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2013)

^^
oh i am sorry.i don't visit that section regularly so i might have missed it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> oh i am sorry.i don't visit that section regularly so i might have missed it.


Nothing to be sorry about, the facepalm is for the Titan, not you, we ridiculed it long ago.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 23, 2013)

actually those pics posted by skud are near to reality.titan is just 25-30% faster than 7970 for 3 times more money.I don't know why but always over hyped things tend to fail,this one is another example.


----------



## Skud (Feb 23, 2013)

^^Don't expect that kind of reality in your games anytime soon though, I am seeing these gorgeous demos since GeForce FX days. Remember Nalu with her flowing blonde hair demoed on a 6800 Ultra with all DX 9.0c glory way back in 2004?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^
nope bro,i am not expecting anything from this card.for me this is a utter failure card.it has same price tag as 690 and draws just 20W less than 690 and also the performance is too bad when compared to 690 and goes on declining as we increase screen resolution.compute performance turned out to be a bummer nowhere near HD7970 in those tests where its driver works and in most cases driver doesn't work.i don't know what nvidia tried to accomplish with this card.this is just a bullet fired in the air...aimless.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 24, 2013)

Buddy, wait a little for the matured drivers to be released. I don't think Titan is performing up to its max capability with the current drivers. Also performance decrease with higher resolution is true for each and every card, all you need to know how much it is decreasing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2013)

+1 to Cilus. Even I expect the Titan‘s performance to increase quite a bit with newer drivers.

@sukesh wait some time. Obviously performance will decrease with resolution but the vRAM of 6GB will reduce the decrease for sure. Patiently wait for new drivers to come and then Titan benches should say a different story


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2013)

^^
then fingers crossed for some more time.by that time evn AMD's 7990 should be out lets see how it goes.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> then fingers crossed for some more time.by that time evn AMD's 7990 should be out lets see how it goes.


Titan would not challenge the 7990, it can't, what we want is best single card compute, as you know, compute has many issues with dual setups, frankly it doesn't work, you have to develop specialized softwares like those running on tesla clusters etc, which an amateur compute devs will not be able to develop, titan is for them.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Sapphire Radeon HD 7790 Dual-X OC "Bonaire" GCN GPU Leaked


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*

Report: Sapphire's Radeon HD 7790 Dual-X Tested


----------



## ZTR (Mar 22, 2013)

7790 Reviews are out!

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7790-bonaire-performance,3462.html

*www.techpowerup.com/mobile/index.php?reviews=2013-03-22


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 22, 2013)

7790 OUT whole better than 7770!!!But not better than 7850 something between 7770 and 7850.

*www.tbreak.com/images/uploads/articles/571/sapphire_hd_7790.jpg

*www.tbreak.com/?ACT=27&f=untitled-4.png&fid=8&d=571&


----------



## ZTR (Mar 22, 2013)

It was meant to fill the gap between the 7770 and 7850 lol 

I am hoping that it will be priced below 10k


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 22, 2013)

^ It will be priced 10K I think.

^ It will be priced 10K I think.


----------



## ZTR (Mar 22, 2013)

Hopefully then the prices of 7770 will come down.


----------



## Skud (Mar 22, 2013)

Extremetech posted something interesting:-

AMD launches Radeon 7790: Meet the Xbox 720′s GPU | ExtremeTech


----------



## thaluageek (Mar 25, 2013)

here are reviews from Tom's And AnandTech Of HD 7790

AnandTech | AMD Radeon HD 7790 Review Feat. Sapphire: The First Desktop Sea Islands

AMD Radeon HD 7790 Review: Graphics Core Next At $150 : Meet AMD's Radeon HD 7790, Based On Bonaire

wonder when it'll be available in india. . .


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 26, 2013)

here is the collateral damage of the launch of 7790,
Radeon HD 7850 1GB going EOL


----------



## ZTR (Mar 26, 2013)

Today nVidia launched their answer to AMD's 7790...

The 650 Ti BOOST!

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost 2 GB Review | techPowerUp
GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Review: A Budget-Oriented GK106-Based Boss : GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost: Kepler Rides Again
*www.anandtech.com/show/6838/nvidia-geforce-gtx-650-ti-boost-review-


----------



## Skud (Mar 26, 2013)

Good going. Lets hope the 7850 2GB will see a price drop to tackle the 650Ti Boost.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2013)

Well, it depends upon the pricing of the 650 Ti Boost in Indian market. In US market, it is around $ 170 and HD 7850 is around $ 180 and the later has very good justification for the extra $10 price.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 27, 2013)

@ZTR,
buddy the review of the card which you have given their is not the competitor of 7790 it will be like apples to orange comparison but it will compete with 7850 2 GB but the 1 GB version of 650 Ti boost will compete with 7790 which though not yet reviewed.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 28, 2013)

*AMD officially teases the HD 7990*

*www.tbreak.com/images/uploads/articles/616/radeon_hd_7990_header.jpg

With the HD 7790 just recently released, AMD is prepping their final flagship card of this generation, the HD 7990. This card has mysteriously been out of the loop since AMD launched the HD 7000 series almost a year and a half ago. The reason Nvidia was able to bring out the GTX 690 with two GTX 680's strapped on one PCB and AMD wasn't, if rumors are to be believed, is that they were having trouble keeping the heat levels in check.

Sure we've seen shoehorned versions of the HD 7990, in the form of ASUS' ARES II and the Power Color Devil 13, but yesterday was when AMD officially unveiled the HD 7990 in it's true form, as reported by PC World.

Not much is known about the card at this time except some reserved words from Matt Skynner, GM of AMD’s graphics business unit. “This is the first public showing,” Skynner said. “We’re not saying much about it other than it’s two series-7900 GPUs on a single card, and it’s whisper quiet.” 

We expect the AMD HD 7990 to start selling well before June, probably early May, since the HD 8000 series is expected to be out be out in Q4 2013.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2013)

Now for some news regarding Laptop graphics
AnandTech | NVIDIA

Another gen more or less rebranded.


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 3, 2013)

for miniITX with love from ASUS GTX670mini


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

*Report: Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Will Cost More Than $500*

It looks like gtx 780 is titan le. It will be $599 - $699 imo.


----------



## vkl (May 3, 2013)

AMD Radeon's Catalyst beta drivers with fixes for frame latency included in their prototype drivers and more could arrive in June-July.
*twitter.com/AMDRadeon/status/329642500451078144

*i.imgur.com/a0oN5CQ.png?1


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2013)

^^ That will come as a relief to all current and new crossfire users.


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2013)

* Nvidia: GeForce GTX Titan Outsold Dual-Chip GeForce GTX 690.*

Its a proof that single gpu cards are still preferred over multigpu, even though there is higher performance in the latter. Nvidia didn't expect titan to be this successful.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

was at PrimeABGB earlier today and the news is Radeon 88xx series is coming, they are instructed to sell all the 7xxx series (this part i didn't hear clearly)
also, Haswell coming June 10


----------



## ZTR (May 22, 2013)

BombayBoy said:


> was at PrimeABGB earlier today and the news is Radeon 88xx series is coming, they are instructed to sell all the 7xxx series (this part i didn't hear clearly)
> also, Haswell coming June 10



Not possible as 8xxx series is just for the OEMs and AMD is not releasing the next gen until next year.


----------



## BombayBoy (May 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Not possible as 8xxx series is just for the OEMs and AMD is not releasing the next gen until next year.



thats why i said (this part i didn't hear clearly) but it was the owner who instructed the staff
but i'm sure he said the 8xxx series

lets see, if it comes, good for us.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 23, 2013)

[h=1]Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Benched - Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Review: Titan[/h]


----------



## saikiasunny (May 23, 2013)

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 780 3GB DDR5

so here it is.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 23, 2013)

in india it will sell near $1000 not $699


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

780 performs brilliantly btw. Pawns the 7970 ghz edition.

HARDOCP - GeForce GTX 780 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Video Card Review

This card overclocks like hell. A whopping 22% performance gain after 200 mhz overclock. It not only beats titan at these speeds but also makes a good enough gap, all at the $650 price tag. Again the build quality of the card is worth mentioning.

It also consumes 45w less power than 7970 ghz edition.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 24, 2013)

Spoiler



^ who said price is $650 . According to Indian government all computer products are luxury products. So after adding sales tax, luxury tax & .... tax , ghotala tax price is $950.



On default clock it is only 10% slower than titan. I would say it's an epic product & a must have for people who thinking of gaming on a 1440p monitor.
With gpu boost 2.0 it's like overcloking made easy & if you put a water block on it then


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2013)

Still 7970 is a better alternative as its cheaper but if you are going multi-GPU then 780 all the way..


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Still 7970 is a better alternative as its cheaper but if you are going multi-GPU then 780 all the way..



If one can afford a 780, then no point considering the 7970 at a cheaper price point, especially at 2560x1600 resolution. It offers highest playable settings, which a 7970 ghz fails to achieve and so does a 680. Its a good 25% faster than a 7970 at average and that's a big gap. Its almost 90% Gtx titan's performance and 60% the price. Its a good deal in the us market, but overpriced in india like usual. A 35 -40k price tag should have been acceptable. In sli mode, it simply destroys everything except the titan duo.

A 770 is up next. If that can offer a performance of 5-10% over 7970 ghz at that too at the rumored price of $399, then its real trouble for ghz.


*Gtx titan sales exceed nvidia's expectations*


----------



## ZTR (May 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> If one can afford a 780, then no point considering the 7970 at a cheaper price point, especially at 2560x1600 resolution. It offers highest playable settings, which a 7970 ghz fails to achieve and so does a 680. Its a good 25% faster than a 7970 at average and that's a big gap. Its almost 90% Gtx titan's performance and 60% the price. Its a good deal in the us market, but overpriced in india like usual. A 35 -40k price tag should have been acceptable. In sli mode, it simply destroys everything except the titan duo.



nVidia doesnt bundle games with cards now does it like AMD? 



> But we’d be remiss if we didn’t point out the more value-oriented offering able to satisfy a majority of enthusiasts: Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition at $450. If you average the performance of our eight benchmarks and then calculate what you pay for every frame per second, AMD’s single-GPU flagship runs $8.38/FPS. The GeForce GTX 780 lands at $10.73/FPS. The Tahiti-based board also maintains a massive advantage in compute-oriented workloads. And it still includes Tomb Raider, BioShock, Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon, and Crysis 3. That’s a killer bundle. When performance per dollar is your only consideration in a high-end graphics card, AMD comes away looking pretty good.



GeForce GTX 780: Another GK110-Based Card For Wealthy Gamers : Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Review: Titan

Also 7970 still beats 780 in compute performance


----------



## vickybat (May 24, 2013)

ZTR said:


> nVidia doesnt bundle games with cards now does it like AMD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to read that better buddy. Nvidia kinda does not care that much about open-cl and thus fares bad. Cuda is much more mature than open-cl at this stage and the latter has lot of catching up to do. They don't have to optimize their existing compute apps like folding for open-cl. It already does better in cuda. Don't get biased by luxmark compute benchmarks. Its highly optimized by amd for open-cl and is the sole ray tracing app for them. There are still industry standard ray tracing softwares like mental-ray and i-ray. They are all cuda based and are extremely matured. Avatar movie used mental ray for lighting effects. Open-cl based ray tracing does not find application in games yet. Its still direct compute.

Tomshardware and anandtech said the same in their reviews. They just include open-cl for cross-platform benchmarks, because using cuda only will handicap AMD.
Apart from cuda, the only cross platform compute API that nvidia supports is direct-compute. It does not warrant 7970 any compute victory. For professional use , you'll still need tesla and firepro cards.
See here:



> Looking at these results, two things become clear.* First, Nvidia regrettably still appears to treat OpenCL as a second-class API. Second, the F@H benchmark proves that porting a CUDA application to OpenCL is not as trivial as it may sound. *While the GeForce cards dominate when it comes to protein folding with the explicit solvent, AMD’s Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition comes out on top in financial analysis performance.



Open-cl has a lot of ground to cover to prove itself as a first class choice of API. Yeah but i also admit that 780 also performs bad than titan in cuda compute as it has been stripped of a lot of DP units for cost cutting. Then again, these are purely gaming cards and open-cl/cuda performance hardly matters.

So saying "7970 has better compute performance" is slightly misleading. It does better in its playing field and only open-cl app that is useful according to me is bit-coin mining. Its kind of clear that in pure performance, 7970 is completely outclassed here. Its all upto price points now. For absolute performance, nothing beats 780 ( if you don't consider titan). For a $400 card, 7970 makes a lot of sense and value for 1080p gaming.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

time for SLI 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 SLI Review | techPowerUp
Review: KFA² GeForce GTX 780 in SLI - Graphics - HEXUS.net
HARDOCP - GeForce GTX 780 - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Video Card Review
*www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_780_sli_review,1.html


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2013)

^^ This is the card I might be going for. This card offers tremendous performance for a single GPU platform, low TDP and very good overclocking potential at a reasonable price point. Anybody, opting for XHD resolution (2560X1400 or 2560X1600) and prefers a single GPU, should go for it. Also, the new driver offered by nVidia does have lots of tweaking.
Regarding compute performance, frankly when I am spending $650, gaming performance is what I am looking for primarily, other stuffs are in 2nd place. In compute performance based on OpenCL, it might be slower but still can get the jobs done efficiently. But in gaming, it allows users to enable settings which was previously almost impossible.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 25, 2013)

price drop for 680 in amazon
"
Price:$469.99 & *FREE Shipping*
"
wish it were available here  at that price.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

Cilus said:


> ^^ This is the card I might be going for. This card offers tremendous performance for a single GPU platform, low TDP and very good overclocking potential at a reasonable price point. Anybody, opting for XHD resolution (2560X1400 or 2560X1600) and prefers a single GPU, should go for it. Also, the new driver offered by nVidia does have lots of tweaking.
> Regarding compute performance, frankly when I am spending $650, gaming performance is what I am looking for primarily, other stuffs are in 2nd place. In compute performance based on OpenCL, it might be slower but still can get the jobs done efficiently. But in gaming, it allows users to enable settings which was previously almost impossible.



too much out of budget... any news on its amd rival?
Is it available in india ata good price point..?
I m honda build 1.5 lakh rig soon so I m asking this...


----------



## vickybat (May 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> too much out of budget... any news on its amd rival?
> Is it available in india ata good price point..?
> I m honda build 1.5 lakh rig soon so I m asking this...



There won't an amd rival to this card. Amd has no plans refreshing their GCN line up but improve drivers, especially in crossfire.
Now even reviewers are mentioning directly to avoid crossfire. AMD has to fix these problems first rather than launching new ones.

They have a successor planned, but that won't compete with kepler series but Maxwell. Its gonna show up in the end of this year or most probably next year.

Btw, for your 1.5l rig, a single 780 makes a lot of sense. Wait for the prices to stabilize. Currently its 49k but should come down a bit.

In India, all prices are insane TBH.


----------



## Cilus (May 25, 2013)

I would suggest a GTX 670 Ti SLI.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> There won't an amd rival to this card. Amd has no plans refreshing their GCN line up but improve drivers, especially in crossfire.
> Now even reviewers are mentioning directly to avoid crossfire. AMD has to fix these problems first rather than launching new ones.
> 
> They have a successor planned, but that won't compete with kepler series but Maxwell. Its gonna show up in the end of this year or most probably next year.
> ...



y amd y! U will finally have to close the company aftera long struggle...


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> y amd y! U will finally have to close the company aftera long struggle...



not necessarily  but it will sure bring down the insane price HD7990 Malta ... GTX 790 ( 2x GTX 780 SLI on one card ) anyone ??


----------



## avinandan012 (May 27, 2013)

any news on 760 / 760Ti


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2013)

yep, there's GTX 770 and GTX 760 Ti coming soon but they are old wine in a new bottle  ... GTX 770 is based on GTX 680 and GTX 760 Ti is on GTX 670


----------



## Bhargav Simha (May 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> yep, there's GTX 770 and GTX 760 Ti coming soon but they are old wine in a new bottle  ... GTX 770 is based on GTX 680 and GTX 760 Ti is on GTX 670



I heard GTX 765 will be based on 680 and GTX760 on 670.


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2013)

as long as the t series cards are cheap, its good.

as long as the 7 series cards are cheap, its good.


----------



## topgear (May 29, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I heard GTX 765 will be based on 680 and GTX760 on 670.


l've not heard of any Gtx 765 but there's nothing interesting about gtx 760/765/770 TBH as all of them are rebadged stuff.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> l've not heard of any Gtx 765 but there's nothing interesting about gtx 760/765/770 TBH as all of them are rebadged stuff.



then that's bad for us. Cause I heard they will increase base price about 10%-15%(rumor??) on all across 7xx series.
So instead of getting rebadged stuff if 6xx series gets a 10% price drop then price/performance will be a steal for 6xx series cards.


----------



## vickybat (May 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> l've not heard of any Gtx 765 but there's nothing interesting about gtx 760/765/770 TBH as all of them are rebadged stuff.



Yeah but the pricing will be the difference maker. Have a look:



> NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 770 could end up being the product we expected it to be specifications-wise, but could surprise with pricing, according to retailers in Tokyo's Akihabara electronics shopping district. On paper, the GTX 770 is virtually identical to the GeForce GTX 680, albeit with higher core clocks, and a record memory frequency. *The chip features 1046 MHz core, 1085 MHz of GPU Boost, and a staggering 7.00 GHz (1750 MHz actual) memory. *
> 
> *If true, the GTX 770 should be the highest-clocked GPU ever built.* These clocks bolster the same 14-month old GK104 silicon we're all too familiar with. To support these clocks, the card draws power from a combination of 6-pin and 8-pin power connectors, and features a rated *TDP of 230W. The card features a cooling solution identical to the GeForce GTX 780 and GTX TITAN, which should make it an attractive buy.* The part that intrigued us the most is that retailers expect it to sell for 40,000¥, which should roughly convert to *US $390~400*. At this price, the GTX 770 should wreak havoc among AMD's ranks, and even make GTX 680 and GTX 670 much cheaper.



*Source*

Leaked benches suggest it to be 10% faster than 680 and will also sport Titan like PCB. That would mean no overclocking restriction like titan and 780.
This will be a better product than 680 and might drive down the price of the latter to clear inventory.

*wccftech.com/msi-geforce-gtx-770-lightning-benchmarked-sli/

*news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-770-Has-Surprising-Price-Specs-Leaked-356606.shtml



avinandan012 said:


> then that's bad for us.* Cause I heard they will increase base price about 10%-15%(rumor??) on all across 7xx series.*



I see the opposite happening.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 29, 2013)

it will take about 6-8 months after launch in India to match nvidia pricing

but by any chance the 770 priced around $400 here will be a steal


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Yeah but the pricing will be the difference maker. Have a look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've heard that GTX 770 will be a higher clocked model but did not know that it will sport a Titan like PCB .. so even though the core gpu is "old" every other thing is good enough to make a difference with GTX 680.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

by the looks of it nvidia targeting all highend model to be look like titan.

I must admit with the aluminium casing with glowing GTX logo the cards looks like you are getting a super premium product. 

If pricing is very good then it's better to get the 770 over 680 cause it will feature gpu boost 2.0


----------



## vickybat (May 30, 2013)

GTX 770 reviews are out !!!!!

HARDOCP - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 - MSI GeForce GTX 770 Lightning Video Card Review

The GeForce GTX 770 Review: Calling In A Hit On Radeon HD 7970? : Can A One-Year-Old GPU Still Excite Us?

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_770/1.html

*www.guru3d.com/articles_summary/geforce_gtx_770_review.html


It bagged the tomshardware smart buy award. Dethrones the 7970 ghz edition as a value card.


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

its again all nvidia nvidia

Between gtx 770 for 29.9k

GeForce GTX 770 for Rs 29,990


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2013)

funskar said:


> its again all nvidia nvidia
> 
> Between gtx 770 for 29.9k
> 
> GeForce GTX 770 for Rs 29,990



Ridiculous ~23k would be a steal

oops forgot i'm in india


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2013)

gee ! that's $ ~ 530 USD and I'm wondering where all these extra $ 130 will go  anyway, considering the price of HD 7970 GE the price is ok but I'm sure once the product is available widely here the market price will be a lot less than 30k.


----------



## varun004 (May 31, 2013)

theres a rumor that a minor bios update to 680s will tune it to 770s. Is that true ?


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

varun004 said:


> theres a rumor that a minor bios update to 680s will tune it to 770s. Is that true ?


maybe considering same gpus used in those two cards



topgear said:


> gee ! that's $ ~ 530 USD and I'm wondering where all these extra $ 130 will go  anyway, considering the price of HD 7970 GE the price is ok but I'm sure once the product is available widely here the market price will be a lot less than 30k.



wait for another 6 to 8 months for that. 

BTW it will be ~$545 considering this quarter's average price/$ is Rs.55


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

ok prvsl was going for cfx now will go for sli


----------



## avinandan012 (May 31, 2013)

^ which gpus??


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 31, 2013)

two gtx 770......


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

now here's something hefty with nice looks 

*img.hexus.net/v2/graphics_cards/nvidia/GTX77059/PalitJS/Card2S.jpg



> Thick heatpipes and copious amounts of copper give the card plenty of heft - it weighs 880g - and it may well be needed as this model is clocked in at 1,150MHz core and 1,202MHz Boost - up from the 1,046MHz/1,084MHz of the reference card - though memory is kept at a default, albeit impressive, 7,010MHz.
> 
> It certainly doesn't hurt to push the card further, and we managed a core speed of 1,220MHz and memory running at an effective 7,312MHz. The RAM would go a fair bit higher, we noted, close to 8,000MHz, but, strangely, there was no commensurate increase in benchmark performance.



*img.hexus.net/v2/graphics_cards/nvidia/GTX77059/PalitJS/FCOC.png

Review: Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2013)

^ a $400 performs almost same as ~$1200 this is insane, but indian pricing is awful


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

yep, the pricing is a PITA indeed but so far Palit has the best GTX 770 both looks [ busty beauty  ] and performance wise but still it's not out on the market for anyone to get.

anyway, palit has two more variants of GTX 770 :
*news.softpedia.com/news/Palit-Has-Three-GeForce-GTX-770-Cards-357734.shtml


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 2, 2013)

I can imagine Titan owners to be raging hard ..
They should have seen this coming .. It doesnt make sense spending 1200$ on a single card


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

overclocking performance can't be guaranteed and Titan owners can OC their gfx card too but still $1200 to own the world's fastest single gpu looks too much invetstment.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ Titan is $999 afaik.

Actually slides like that hide a lot like gameplay settings and the likes. Titan has a performance advantage and is the only gpu to play all all current games at their highest settings at 1440p resolutions.
A single 770 cannot pull it off. But 770 sli is a beast at $800.

I think nvidia cards are getting sensibly priced in india recently. The current pricing of 650-ti boost and 660 ( both oc models), retail for 11.5k and 13k respectively.
770 should end up close to current 7970 pricing which is around 26k.


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

The hefty price tag of Titan is not only for gaming but GTX 770 and GTX 780 can't match the compute performance of Titan from Nvidia ( barring AMD cards ) and being the world fastest single gpu card demands some premium.

Now Zotac GTX 770 Amp probably the fsatest GTX 770 available but priced more than 30K.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

heard 760 launching this week @$299.
@vicky 660 @13K ? can you give a link every where it's more than 14K.


----------



## varun004 (Jun 19, 2013)

someone post some links on 760 performance.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> heard 760 launching this week @$299.
> @vicky 660 @13K ? can you give a link every where it's more than 14K.



GIGABYTE GV-N660OC-2GD GIGABYTE Ultra Durable VGA Series Graphics Card

MSI N660-2GD5/OC NVIDIA - GeForce 600 Series Graphics Card


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks vicky
thinking of upgrading my old 9600GT it served me well for last 5 years and still going strong. 
will decide after I see the price of 760


----------



## vickybat (Jun 19, 2013)

*Nvidia Set to Radically Change Business Model, License Graphics Cores to Others.*



Spoiler






> Nvidia Corp. on Tuesday announced plans to alter its business model considerably. From a developer of supplier of chips and products on their base, the company wants to become a technology licensee ad adopt business model akin to that of ARM Holdings as well as Imagination Technologies.
> 
> PC sales are declining with the rise of smartphones and tablets. Yesterday’s PC industry, which produced several hundred million units a year, will soon become a computing-devices industry that produces many billions of units a year with visual computing is at the epicenter of it all. The consequences of these changes are apparent everywhere. New industry leaders are emerging. Companies differentiate not only on products but on business models. Some create systems from industry-standard chips.  Others are vertically integrated and build their own chips, systems, software and even services. Some do both.
> 
> ...


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 19, 2013)

will this increase price or decrease ?
say Nvivia builds a GTX880 and releases as $400 part as traditional method but after this new change in Business model what will be the effects?


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't think it's going to effect desktop gpu users as most of the buyers of the gpu core license will be the players in the mobile market.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 20, 2013)

sad news $ is Rs.60 as of posting. gpus are already overpriced here and after this it will be way above ...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 20, 2013)

HD 7990 Crossfire Experiment

Radeon HD 7990 In CrossFire: The Red Wedding Of Graphics - Catching Two Tahitis Behaving Badly



> *One Card Or Two? How About None?*
> 
> A single Radeon HD 7990 has a distinct set of issues. Some can be solved; others cannot. The frame pacing issues pointed out in my launch story may very well be eradicated in the future. But the fact that AMD’s most expensive graphics card jettisons waste heat through its shroud won’t change. And that means you shouldn’t even attempt to cram it into a small form factor enclosure. Assuming a full ATX case, why not snag a pair of 7970s, if that’s the route you want to go? Vanilla (950 MHz) boards are going for as little as $370 each. I can’t think of any situation a single 7990 makes more sense.
> That takes us to dual-card configurations. The information we’re bringing to light flat-out kills any reason to pair Radeon HD 7990s up in the same system. And this is the best-case chassis, recommended by AMD. It only get worse/hotter from there. Incidentally, two system builders independently reported that sales of _all_ dual-GPU cards (including GeForce GTX 690) dropped to near-nothing once GeForce GTX Titan showed up. One added that quad-SLI systems based on GTX 690 also put out excessive heat that causes problems in certain cases. It solves these issues by using cases with side-panel intake fans.
> ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

true .. a dual gpu card has own share of issues and such setup is not recommended by many be it a AMD or Nvidia but about the temps I think that article is exaggerating them :

AnandTech | AMD Radeon HD 7990 Review: 7990 Gets Official
Radeon HD 7990 review - Graphics card temperatures

I mean how come retail cards perform so badly in thermal performance compared to the press sample ? anyway, if this is what happening truly then third party manufacturers shoild use some better cooling ( hopefully water based ) and as for the tiome being bunk the idea of using 2x HD 7990s.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2013)

at last GTX760.

12% faster than GTX 660 Ti, and 23% faster than the GeForce GTX 660.

But the bad news is $ is Rs.60


----------



## abuzar (Jun 25, 2013)

gtx 760 priced at 19499 INR.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 25, 2013)

where?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 25, 2013)

GeForce GTX 760 Review: GK104 Shows Up (And Off) At $250 - Nvidia Fires Off One Last 700-Series Card For The Summer
marginal difference between it and 7950 boost except in tomb raider..


----------



## abuzar (Jun 25, 2013)

*jags.in/index.php/component/k2/item/367-geforce-gtx-760-announced

NOT OFFICIALLY BUT CENT PERCENT CONFORM!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2013)

Some more links:

Gainward GeForce GTX 760 Phantom Review - TechSpot

GeForce GTX 760 review - Article

Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 2GB Review | bit-tech.net

AnandTech | NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 Review: The New Enthusiast Kepler

HARDOCP - MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC GTX 760 Review

Unbeatable at $250. 7870 xt( tahiti LE) suffers the same fate as 7790. 7950 boost also comes under pressure as its pricier and has no performance advantage on average.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 26, 2013)

any shop listing in INR?

Hope price will be below 20K


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2013)

still not .. give it at-least a week time for the shops to list GTX 760 anyway, talking about price Zotac GTX 770 AMP costs $410 which is roughly ~24.5K ( $1=Rs.60) but here the same card costs 34.5k


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 26, 2013)

gtx 660 comes @15k which converts to 75rs/$ if they do it this way then 760 should be launched below 20k but i am sure that wont happen


----------



## amjath (Jun 26, 2013)

Any price drop with 6xx series, cause i dont see any


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 26, 2013)

zotac 760 amp listed on MDComputers @23,999.
That's near $340


----------



## quad_core (Jun 26, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> zotac 760 amp listed on MDComputers @23,999.
> That's near $340



Is there a GTX760Ti on the cards too? If there is a 760Ti , then 24K for a non Ti is expensive I must say .


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Is there a GTX760Ti on the cards too? If there is a 760Ti , then 24K for a non Ti is expensive I must say .



Nope, there's no 760-ti on the cards.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

at 26K Gigabyte 7970 is available. I thought atmost  it will be 18K-19K but at 24K it's grossly overpriced.
Even the 660Ti is available at 21K.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Wait for some time to get a price cut. Even 7970 is not available for 26k at launch time and is the 660ti. I remember a zotac 660ti priced at 26k when launched first time in india.

Wait for some time to get a price cut. Even 7970 is not available for 26k at launch time and is the 660ti. I remember a zotac 660ti priced at 26k when launched first time in india.


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 27, 2013)

$ is touching 60 so i dont think there will be a price cut


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

*GeForce GTX 760 SLI review*

*MSI GeForce GTX 760 Gaming OC 2GB Video Card Review in SLI and 2D Surround*

SLI performance of 760 is nothing less than extraordinary. Terrific scaling and almost touches the performance of a GTX 690, that too with consistent smoothness.
For $500, 760 sli is unbeatable now.


----------



## jasku (Jun 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> at 26K Gigabyte 7970 is available. I thought atmost  it will be 18K-19K but at 24K it's grossly overpriced.
> Even the 660Ti is available at 21K.



OT Where is it available for 26k?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 27, 2013)

It is available at 26.8K in smcinternational.in.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> at 26K Gigabyte 7970 is available. I thought atmost  it will be 18K-19K but at 24K it's grossly overpriced.
> Even the 660Ti is available at 21K.



Wait for the prices to stabilize mate. It will definitely come under 20k and eventually similar will 7870 xt's pricing.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 27, 2013)

I am waiting for them to release the 750 or 730 series low end cards. they will be cheap


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 27, 2013)

^ go for 650Ti Boost ~12.8K


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ go for 650Ti Boost ~12.8K



There won't be any 750 or 730. This card is the final of 7 series. Get the 650-ti boost. It's fantastic at its pricing.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 27, 2013)

760 is probably gonna be last nvidia card of the year 2013 and last kepler gaming card may be.


----------



## BombayBoy (Jun 29, 2013)

ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 760 2 GB - Hardwire.in

@ INR 20999/-


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the nice find but still it's too costly compared to newegg $ 250.


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 2, 2013)

guys i am getting a amd driver failure msg and the game freezes....!!

any idea wht should i do....i am planning a crossfire another hd 7770....will it b wise..!!


----------



## Cilus (Jul 2, 2013)

It might be a driver issue or a hardware problem. For checking Driver issues, you need to compleletly uninstall the AMD Drivers 1st and most of the cases  uninstallation from Windows Add or Remove Program doesn't work properly. Do the following things step by step:

1. Download the latest version of Catalyst Driver or at least the latest Stable version. Current stable version is 13.4 whereas Beta version is 13.6 Beta 2.
2. Double click on the installer and click on the next button. Now it will uncompress the files to your C:\AMD\(Driver Version) folder. 
3. Once done, it will ask for Installation and Uninstallation option. Click on the Uninstallation option.
4. Now it will ask for the Express or Custom process. Select the custom option and proceed to Next screen. It will show you list of AMD drivers installed.
5. Select all the Graphics Related software and unselect the  USB 3, SATA etc.
6. Now start the uninstallation process.
7. Once done, restart your system.

Afetr lots of testing, I find this method as the most secure method. AMD also provides an uninstaller tool but it will uninstall any AMD drivers including the Motherboard Southbridge drivers and might create problems..

Once the system restarts, go to the C:\AMD\(Driver Version) folder and you will find the decompressed files for th Catalyst Driver you were using. Directly click on the Setup.EXE and install the driver. After another restart, try different games.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2013)

*Tesla Powers World's Two Most Energy-Efficient Supercomputers*



Spoiler






> Last week Nvidia said that its Tesla Kepler GPU accelerators are powering the world's two most efficient heterorgeneous supercomputers: the "Eurora" system at CINECA, Italy's largest supercomputing center located in Casalecchio di Reno, and the "Aurora Tigon" system at the Salex ES facilities in Chieti, Italy. These top two systems are powered by advanced Eurotech high-performance Aurora servers, equipped with Nvidia Tesla K20 GPU accelerators.
> 
> According to Nvidia, "Eurora" delivers 3,208.83 MFlops per watt, making it 2.6 times more energy efficient than the best system using Intel CPUs alone (at Météo France). It also passed "Beacon", the most efficient Intel Xeon Phi accelerator-based system which is located at the National Institute for Computational Sciences, at the University of Tennessee.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Any news on new AMD driver that is supposed to fix stutters in CF??

waiting desperately for it..


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ here you go :
AMD will fix CrossFireX


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Should I expect any benefit on my HD7640G+HD7670M config??

Can FC3 & Bioshock Infinite be playable??
Currently they are pathetic


----------



## Cilus (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't think so. This is for the Micro stuttering, Frame latency and other anamolies that occur with their GCN cards, HD 6900 series have very little issues with CF setting. There is no comment or update regarding the issues faced in Hybrid Crossfire setups like yours.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I don't think so. This is for the Micro stuttering, Frame latency and other anamolies that occur with their GCN cards, HD 6900 series have very little issues with CF setting. There is no comment or update regarding the issues faced in Hybrid Crossfire setups like yours.



Then i have to run home each break for playing new games..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Should I expect any benefit on my HD7640G+HD7670M config??
> 
> Can FC3 & Bioshock Infinite be playable??
> Currently they are pathetic



i have played bioshock infinite on my G6 2005AX. crossfire disabled. runs fine enough. lower settings a bit.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i have ran bioshock infinite on my G6 2005AX. *crossfire disabled*. runs fine enough. lower settings a bit.



Will try currently out of space..


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys...

Am planning to buy a Clevo p157SM custom built as Sager Xenom X157 with GTX 780M, while GTX 780M still being keplar, promises a good gain over its predecessor GTX680M, please put some light over how it will fair in upcoming games at least upto 1-2 years minimum, as its a gaming laptop there wont be much room to upgrade ( given that fact that i will never be stationary in one place and moving with big-a*** PC is real trouble  )


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

you are getting top oh the line laptop gpu so I don't think you need to worry much on the performance part.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

any news on getting a 760 near 15K-16K. Or will I see a price tag increasing with days???


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> It might be a driver issue or a hardware problem. For checking Driver issues, you need to compleletly uninstall the AMD Drivers 1st and most of the cases  uninstallation from Windows Add or Remove Program doesn't work properly. Do the following things step by step:
> 
> 1. Download the latest version of Catalyst Driver or at least the latest Stable version. Current stable version is 13.4 whereas Beta version is 13.6 Beta 2.
> 2. Double click on the installer and click on the next button. Now it will uncompress the files to your C:\AMD\(Driver Version) folder.
> ...



thanks cilus...to my horror i downloaded the 13.4 file from amd support...i hav the 12.11 beta installed now...after download i clicked on the file and then a msg flashed...tht the files r corrupt so the istaller cannot b processed.. ididnt get it...smething nsis was missing frm the file..i downloaded 3 times and the smae thng happened each time....

now any other options..!! amd nowdays sucks a big time..!!!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

See 1 method is dowloading Driver verification tool & download it & other is using 
*www2.ati.com/drivers/13-4_win7_win8_64_dd_ccc_whql.exe

Also use a good download mngr. 

BTW AMD rocks now-a-days..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 5, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> thanks cilus...to my horror i downloaded the 13.4 file from amd support...i hav the 12.11 beta installed now...after download i clicked on the file and then a msg flashed...*tht the files r corrupt so the istaller cannot b processed*.. ididnt get it...smething nsis was missing frm the file..i downloaded 3 times and the smae thng happened each time....
> 
> now any other options..!! amd nowdays sucks a big time..!!!



that may be caused by some exe corruption virus


----------



## vickybat (Jul 6, 2013)

*Intel’s Next-Gen Xeon Phi “Knights Landing” to Deliver Up to 3TFLOPS of DP Performance.*

Now that's a huge boost for next gen chips. This will also include DDR4 controller and AVX 3.1 support.
World's faster supercomputer runs xeon phi knight's corner co-processors, even higher than Tesla K20x based Titan, which is 2nd in the list.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Any news on new AMD driver that is supposed to fix stutters in CF??
> 
> waiting desperately for it..



Still waiting


----------



## Cilus (Jul 11, 2013)

It will be on 31st July.  Btw, I found couple of 6800k reviews with hybrid cf testing with a 6670 ddr3 with 13.6 beta drivet. It looks like in couple of games and Unigen brnchmark, the performance was almost twice than of the IGP performance.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> It will be on 31st July.  Btw, I found couple of 6800k reviews with hybrid cf testing with a 6670 ddr3 with 13.6 beta drivet. It looks like in couple of games and Unigen brnchmark, the performance was almost twice than of the IGP performance.



Already on C13.4 should i try 13.6 b2


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, upgrade the driver.


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2013)

check these out :
Techday – Xbox One to double GPU speed to match PS4

now use gpu for calculation 
LibreOffice aims to speed spreadsheets with AMD GPU optimization | Ars Technica
LibreOffice Calc To Get GPU support


----------



## Arnab (Jul 13, 2013)

Those are nice info TOP. 
Xbox is raising competition now.... 



topgear said:


> check these out :
> Techday – Xbox One to double GPU speed to match PS4
> 
> now use gpu for calculation
> ...


----------



## vkl (Aug 2, 2013)

Catalyst 13.8Beta1 reviews are up.
Frame Rating: Catalyst 13.8 Brings Frame Pacing to AMD Radeon | PC Perspective

AnandTech | AMD Frame Pacing Explored: Catalyst 13.8 Brings Consistency to Crossfire

For single monitor the improvement has made crossfirex options 'smoother' than before.
Crossfire of likes of hd7970 are less subjective and more recommendable than before for single monitor set-ups.
Issues with eyefinity and 4k monitors/resolutions with crossfire set-ups are yet to be fixed.
The driver fixes frame latency issues for dx11 and dx10 titles.
Still more work needs to be done,newer drivers should bring more fixes and improvements.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

Here is the guru3d review link: AMD Framepacing Catalyst 13.8 driver examined with FCAT - Article


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 2, 2013)

within 4 months with such results AMD is unbelievable.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2013)

New AMD Radeon 7730 ddr3 and Gddr5 launched.Review here.Basically performance for 7730 ddr3 is between 6670 ddr3 and 640 ddr5 and that of 7730 ddr5 is between 7750 ddr5 and 6670 ddr5.
AMD Radeon HD 7730 Review: A Harbinger Of The Kaveri APU? - AMD's Radeon HD 7730: GCN Goes Entry-Level


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info .. after a long time I'm seeing an upper low end gaming gpu and I'm really excited about this as this may bring a few changes if priced right.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 6, 2013)

From that review you can get an idea about the IGP performance of Kaveri APU.


----------



## d3p (Aug 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Here is the guru3d review link: AMD Framepacing Catalyst 13.8 driver examined with FCAT - Article



Few Highlights from the review.



> AMD finished up their frame pacing algorithm and today is the day that we look at AMDs new Catalyst 13.8 Beta driver with support for frame pacing driver. As such we examine the latest games to see if AMD has made progress. *First a couple of things, the Beta driver outed will be released in phases. This first 13.8 beta only supports framepacing in DX10 and 11 games and is compatible with Windows Vista, 7 and 8 in the first phase. The later Beta's will add 8.1, DX9 etc. Secondly, in this beta driver frame pacing is supported up-to a resolution of 2560x1600. So everything below it is cool, above it not so much.*



This ^^

So what about People, who are having issues with resolution higher than 2560x1600 ?? Radeon, grow up !!!... 

Either do some miracle or stop making marketing gimmicks like CROSSFIRE first & later Eyefinity.

*Unhappy & Unsatisfied Radeon User.*


----------



## Gollum (Aug 6, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> New AMD Radeon 7730 ddr3 and Gddr5 launched.Review here.Basically performance for 7730 ddr3 is between 6670 ddr3 and 640 ddr5 and that of 7730 ddr5 is between 7750 ddr5 and 6670 ddr5.
> AMD Radeon HD 7730 Review: A Harbinger Of The Kaveri APU? - AMD's Radeon HD 7730: GCN Goes Entry-Level



Any idea on pricing a game performance?



mohit9206 said:


> New AMD Radeon 7730 ddr3 and Gddr5 launched.Review here.Basically performance for 7730 ddr3 is between 6670 ddr3 and 640 ddr5 and that of 7730 ddr5 is between 7750 ddr5 and 6670 ddr5.
> AMD Radeon HD 7730 Review: A Harbinger Of The Kaveri APU? - AMD's Radeon HD 7730: GCN Goes Entry-Level



Any idea on pricing a game performance?


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 6, 2013)

d3p said:


> *Unhappy & Unsatisfied Radeon User.*



Me too...
This driver doesn't bother about asymmetric CF like APU+GPU either.. (HD7640G+HD 7670M here.)


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

^^ I think AMD even don't care about asymmetric CF setup like that .. it's just there because the architecture supports it but I may be wrong so can't anything say for sure untill a final driver version release of the frame pacing fix driver.



Cilus said:


> From that review you can get an idea about the IGP performance of Kaveri APU.



yes and the future is getting increasingly better for apus 



Gollum said:


> Any idea on pricing a game performance
> 
> Any idea on pricing a game performance?



check out the last page of that review.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 7, 2013)

d3p said:


> Few Highlights from the review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Give AMD a little more time. I am sure they will address those issues in next iterations of the Driver release. After all multi-Monitor Game play is their brain child.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ I think AMD even don't care about asymmetric CF setup like that .. it's just there because the architecture supports it but I may be wrong so can't anything say for sure untill a final driver version release of the frame pacing fix driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



under 100 dollar is a good price. I'm actually looking for a slimmer card not a double slot thing


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

Anybody know when the Price cut of HD 7990 will be confirmed in India? 

Does AMD Supports Asymmetric CF? and is it good to do so? Like- 7970+7990?


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Anybody know when the Price cut of HD 7990 will be confirmed in India?
> 
> Does AMD Supports Asymmetric CF? and is it good to do so? Like- 7970+7990?



Yes, it does support AF Crossfire, since HD5xxx [Well i'm not sure about HD4xxx series]

You can CF, 7990 with 7970 & its going to act like Tri CF 7970.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

Then I can right away buy a Gigabyte HD7970 for now and then wait for some price drop with HD7990. ??

Will the FP issue prominent in Asymmetric CF?


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Then I can right away buy a Gigabyte HD7970 for now and then wait for some price drop with HD7990. ??
> 
> Will the FP issue prominent in Asymmetric CF?



Yes & No : Even AMD / Radeon can't answer this.

AF Crossfire between HD 7970 & HD7990 will act like Tri-CF HD7970, since HD 7990 is a dual 7970's. The only problem, you might end up is with the support for  latest released games, otherwise they are stable for single monitor application so far. Secondly, you need to have a Good PSU like AX1200.

Single HD7970 requires 500w to be in safer side & 750w for CF. Tri CF will surely need anything above 1000w.

And from my experience, avoid Eyefinity till Radeon fixes up the micro shuttering & screen tearing.

On a side note : Stick to Single Card solution, either from Nvidia or Radeon.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2013)

7970 tri-fire does not scale that well and frame pacing is even a greater issue with 3 cards.
Besides, the humongous power consumption is not at all worthy of a recommendation. A GTX 780 sli consumes far far lesser power and performs consistently better.

For single monitor with this much money involved, a single 780 or 760 sli makes sense.


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> 7970 tri-fire does not scale that well and frame pacing is even a greater issue with 3 cards.
> Besides, the humongous power consumption is not at all worthy of a recommendation. A GTX 780 sli consumes far far lesser power and performs consistently better.
> 
> For single monitor with this much money involved, a single 780 or 760 sli makes sense.




Exactly, 7970 Trifire will be a Big Overkill for 1920x1080. 

But if we talk about Performance, then Tri HD7970 would smoke GTX780 SLI. But again, its CCC, who is the culprit.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

Hm, So better stick with Single HD 7990 and later CF it. 

Any news of Latest GPUS coming in September?


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> Hm, So better stick with Single HD 7990 and later CF it.
> 
> Any news of Latest GPUS coming in September?



Hmm, not exactly. Buy a Single HD7970 or GTX 770 for now. HD 7990 cost close to 70k-75k & its not worthy at that price tag.

As of now, Single GTX770 or HD 7970 are enough for 1080p gaming. 

After a year sell it off & grab the next generation Card instead of CF or anything else.

If money is not a concern, then Grab a single GTX titan & Sli it later.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Hmm, not exactly. Buy a Single HD7970 or GTX 770 for now. HD 7990 cost close to 70k-75k & its not worthy at that price tag.
> 
> As of now, Single GTX770 or HD 7970 are enough for 1080p gaming.
> 
> ...



There is a Huge Price Cutt Imposed by AMD on HD 7990 , you know that?


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> There is a Huge Price Cutt Imposed by AMD on HD 7990 , you know that?



Yep, but hardly any impact in indian pricings.


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yep, but hardly any impact in indian pricings.



True, wont it come here soon?


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> True, wont it come here soon?



The Price update will come, but not as huge as in US at least. It will take 3-6months for the prices to fall.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 13, 2013)

Arnab said:


> There is a Huge Price Cutt Imposed by AMD on HD 7990 , you know that?



Why don't you give the 760 sli a try? At 40k, it will simply kill a 7970 or 770 at 1080p and power consumption is surprisingly low too.
If you have a good ATX board ( which you have as per your siggy), then i suggest you to get two of these:

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

These are reference cards and the centrifugal cooler is ideal for multi-gpu setups. You'll get 5 years of zotac warranty for each card and performance is much much higher than a single 7970/770.

You'll save considerable amount of money with considerable performance to boot. This is a better choice than a 7990 whose cost is not at all justifiable in an Indian context. Spending more than 40k for 1080p gaming is not wise.

SLI is pretty consistent too. No issues on that front. Geforce drivers also automatically download latest sli game profiles as soon as they release. 
I strongly recommend to invest in a 760 sli. Even AMD's upcoming flagship gpu against titan won't beat this combo. 

*760 SLI is faster than GTX TITAN and just below a 690 and costing 20k less. *

GeForce GTX 760 SLI review - Introduction


----------



## Arnab (Aug 13, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Why don't you give the 760 sli a try? At 40k, it will simply kill a 7970 or 770 at 1080p and power consumption is surprisingly low too.
> If you have a good ATX board ( which you have as per your siggy), then i suggest you to get two of these:
> 
> ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com
> ...



I have considered this Option Vicky, its just that I will extend my Monitor setup soon. Increase my Resolution may be. 
So i am hopping for a GTX 780 for now or wait for Upcoming AMD Hawaii . 
I just want to take some Advance Architecture on desk, and this 760 and 770 are same like there previous versions. 
While GTX 780 is new and based on TITAN's PCB
Suggest me something like that
I hope you understand   my point,


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 Hall of Fame Edition [ HOF ] - fastest GTX 780 




> The GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition runs at a 1006MHz base clock with a boost clock at 1058MHz. However, thanks to the improved cooling, our GALAXY 780 HOF runs at a real-time frequency of 1.1GHz while gaming, in every game!
> 
> 
> Compare that with the reference GeForce GTX 780 which runs at 863MHz base clock and 900MHz boost clock. Our real-world GPU frequency while gaming, with our reference GTX 780 got up to just 900MHz, while gaming, right at the boost clock. Therefore, a reference 780 runs at 900MHz while gaming, and the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition runs at 1.1GHz while gaming, a whopping 200MHz faster out-of-the-box.
> ...



*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1376280388OaKRudmCMk_1_7_l.jpg

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1376280388OaKRudmCMk_1_11_l.jpg


Now here goes the cooler and custom white PCB [ after a long time I'm seeing a white PCB ] 



> The third feature, which is unique, is GALAXY’s advanced dual fan cooler with hybrid vapor chamber heat pipe design. The GALAXY GTX 780 HOF uses a combination of vapor chamber and heat pipes. There is a 70x70mm vapor chamber on top of the GPU. There are four 70mm nickel plated heat pipes. Then there are dual 90mm low noise EBR liquid bearing fans on board. GALAXY is using a fire-resistant polycarbonate, anodized metal and die-cast aluminum alloy housing. While the "TITAN reference cooler" GTX 780 runs up to 80c, the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition should run about 10 degrees cooler, at 70c, maximizing GPU Boosts capabilities. It should also be a few degrees cooler at idle.
> 
> 
> The fourth feature is that the GALAXY GTX 780 HOF Edition is using high quality custom components on a custom white printed circuit board. GALAXY is employing CHiL CHL8318 VR11.1 compliant top-of-the-line digital PWM with an 8+2 phase power. For reference, reference GTX 780 is 6+2 phase. There are high quality POSCAP capacitors on board for longer lifespan. You will find 10x Coiltronics copper high frequency high current power inductors rated for up to 70A at 125C. There is an IR3550 PowIRstage DrMOS 4.0 compliant chipset which replaces multiple MOSFETs and driver chips in a single package. It provides a massive 60A current at up to 90% efficiency. The GALAXY GTX 780 HOF is able to deliver up to 480 amps of current to the GPU. As mentioned, there is a custom 10-layer white PCB with optimal signal routing used.
> ...




HARDOCP - GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition - GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 HOF Edition Review


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> GALAXY GeForce GTX 780 Hall of Fame Edition [ HOF ] - fastest GTX 780
> 
> *www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1376280388OaKRudmCMk_1_7_l.jpg
> 
> ...



White PCB, I likes
Something new for a change.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2013)

actually it's not new .. KFA has couple of graphic cards based on white pcb.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> actually it's not new .. KFA has couple of graphic cards based on white pcb.



KFA...?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 28, 2013)

Nvidia does not want to lose the crown of "fastest gpu in the world" anytime sooner.

Check the following:
Report: Nvidia Making Dual-GK110 Graphics Card

Titan Ultra will feature full 2880 sp's whereas the rumored 790 will feature two GK110 chips in a single PCB.
Considering kepler's unmatched efficiency, Nvidia might actually pull this off.


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2013)

hmm, heard about Titant Ultra and GTX 790 before but I'm more interested in Maxell and it's 20nm version - despite of TSMC's limitation they can at-least send some review samples to give us an idea how good these cards can perform.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 30, 2013)

Any news on release of low-end 7xx series cards from Nvidia?


----------



## amjath (Aug 30, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Any news on release of low-end 7xx series cards from Nvidia?



No low end 7xx cards


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 26, 2013)

First look: AMD's new Radeon R9 290X Hawaii GPU

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2013/sep/amd_radeon_hd8970_4_251931518132_640x360.jpg


*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2013/sep/amd_radeon_hd8970_3_251924461544_640x360.jpg





> Finally, a quick look at the back reveals AMD’s new codename for the card which confirms earlier rumours about its internal naming scheme. Earlier leaks pointed towards the performance of the R9 290X being somewhere between the GTX Titan and GTX 690.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 26, 2013)

the early benchmark leaks shows a 5-15% margin over titan, if it comes under 60K in india, it will be a super-buy for consumers, but nvidia as i said in another post, not considering it as a threat and working on maxwell hard. they just might bring down some prices ( unlikely) and release the titan ultra with all SMX's enabled with 2880 CUDA cores form tesla house. Titan LE will be a mini-titan and not a GTX785 or so and seems pointless in front of this hawaii GPUs at that price point. GTX790 will be a monster for sure but news says it wont break the 1000 dollar max price point made by titan earlier.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2013)

AMD will launch five  chips: the $89 R7 250 (1GB of DRAM / 2,000+ scores in the 3DMark  FireStrike benchmark), the $199 R7 260X (2GB / 3700+), the $199 R9 270X  (2GB / 5500+), the $380 R9 280X (3GB / 6800+), and the R9 290X (4GB),  which wasn’t priced. (The R9 290X reportedly contains four independent  tessellation units, close to 3,000 stream processors, and a 512-bit wide  GDDR5 memory interface.) An R9 290X bundle with the hit game  Battlefield 4 will also be released for an undisclosed price. 

Source: AMD unveils 'Hawaii' Radeon R7, R9 generation of GPUs | PCWorld


----------



## Cilus (Sep 26, 2013)

BTW, AMD has also reveled Mantle, a low level API to access GPU resources more directly than current standards which will enable new level of performance and possibilities. And as per AMD's standard, it is also going to be open to any hardware which want it to implement. SO even their arch rival nVidia can also use this API in G-Force cards with diver support.
Here are some key features:-


> AMD has revealed Mantle - a new low-level API for PC that offers game developers the opportunity to more directly access graphics hardware, eliminating many of the bottlenecks that hold back PC games performance from reaching its full potential. The new technology was revealed at AMD's GPU14 conference in Hawaii, and is being developed in tandem with EA studio, DICE. Battlefield 4 will be the first Mantle-enabled title, with support enabled via an update scheduled for December.
> 
> "Mantle, an AMD initiative to create a new graphics programming model that fully exploits the capabilities of modern GPUs, allows game developers to speak the native language of the AMD Graphics Core Next (GCN) architecture, providing a deeper level of hardware optimisation no other graphics card manufacturer can match," AMD said in a statement. "As part of this initiative, we have worked with leading game developers to create an API specification and associated graphics driver that enables this model on PCs with GCN-based graphics hardware. Mantle was created in direct response to requests from leading game developers, so interest is very high."
> 
> ...



For details, read here: Could AMD's Mantle revolutionise PC gaming? &bull; Articles &bull; Eurogamer.net

*www.anandtech.com/show/7371/understanding-amds-mantle-a-lowlevel-graphics-api-for-gcn


----------



## Arnab (Sep 29, 2013)

Any Approx dates by which it may Ship To India?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 29, 2013)

1st, let is be released internationally. Then only we can start predicting dates.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry for being a noob here, but whats special with these new amd cards and their lownprice


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ long story short  *www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-radeon-r9-mantle-trueaudio,24424.html : a possible 50K card performing better than titan


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2013)

one more special thing about R290x is it won't need a CF bridge to run in CF mode  But R9 270x is a re-tweaked HD7950 which sits between HD7870 XT and HD7950 and like we know R9 280x is just a re branded HD 7970 .. so R9 290x deserves all the lime light for now.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2013)

So the budget 100-120$ Card will be better than my hd 7750?

So as far as I understood,It's something like that will make PC and console graphic code or something similar?(i.e the hardware)?


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2013)

porting games from console to pc would be a lot easier not to mention games don't have to specially optimized if ported to pc but M$ DX 11.2 is suppose to do the same thing as mantle, right ?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> porting games from console to pc would be a lot easier not to mention games don't have to specially optimized if ported to pc but M$ DX 11.2 is suppose to do the same thing as mantle, right ?



Hmm that's pretty good then,but hope that doesn't mean running games at 720@ capped fps just like consoles.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 2, 2013)

I am being too optimistic but I would like to see some group porting gears of war series to pc


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Hmm that's pretty good then,but hope that doesn't mean running games at 720@ capped fps just like consoles.



no for sure .. and most pf the upcoming games [ big titles ] will be optimized for 4k display


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 7, 2013)

Amazing price ASUS DirectCU II 28nm Graphics Card HD7970-DC2-3GD5 for $268.29 at amazon
Amazon.com: ASUS DirectCU II 28nm Graphics Card HD7970-DC2-3GD5: Computers & Accessories


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

^ so.

EDIT: Changed!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

Price bounced back to $390 now but be it $269 or even $400 what about warranty ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good Read.

Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Re-Branded GPUs Clean Up Well


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 8, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Good Read.
> 
> Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Re-Branded GPUs Clean Up Well



No reason for the existing 7970/7950 owners to upgrade to these.

W8in for 290/290X reviews


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Good Read.
> 
> Radeon R9 280X, R9 270X, And R7 260X: Re-Branded GPUs Clean Up Well



TFS , apart from R7 260x there's nothing even remotely interesting and the previous naming scheme was better


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 9, 2013)

in the same page with Topgear and rock, the one and only product which deserves the limelight is the R9290X, there is a leak of it getting tagged under a $799....

was expecting a lot from AMD , taking this significantly long time after the GTX700 launch from nvidia, all they did is re-paint older GPUs (which were already remarkable ) and release a probable titan-killer...whats the point? its not like average people are dying to buy a GTX titan every other day! AMD should watch it for maxwell.


----------



## snap (Oct 9, 2013)

what about R9 280X if priced correctly in india it will be a very good alternative to GTX 760, any idea about the pricing here?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 9, 2013)

AMD's TrueAudio is really impressive


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 10, 2013)

the mantle Api is impressive too.
one more noob question..the R280x performs like a 7970 ghz ed. how is it just 300$ when other 7970's are selling for 400$...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 10, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> the mantle Api is impressive too.
> one more noob question..the R280x performs like a 7970 ghz ed. how is it just 300$ when other 7970's are selling for 400$...



is it really available at 300 $???

can u post nay link if available in india?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked - Battlefield 4, Powered By DICE's Frostbite 3 Engine


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked - Battlefield 4, Powered By DICE's Frostbite 3 Engine



I'm quite happy to see that i will be able to play BF4 with more than playable framerate even at ultra settings


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 10, 2013)

Is 280x the high end card or 290x the high end card?(High end here means what HD 7970 was for previous gen)


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^ R9 280X will be a remade of 7970 Ghz Edition and will be launched in upper price bracket of the same region, where as R9-290X is the extreme level card such as we speak of Titan and so, so far it has outrun the titan milestones and is rumored to be released with a $tag not so hefty as titan. both are high-end cards, R9 has no med or low end cards.


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> is it really available at 300 $???
> 
> can u post nay link if available in india?


yes it is for 300$ AFAIK...may not even be true...
no its not available sadly.. new egg has it coming soon


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2013)

R9 280x is available on newegg at $299.99 from sapphire and the most pricey version is from Asus R9 280X Matrix @ $349.99 - so HD7970 refresh really got some great price cut to make it a great deal and if AMD has fixed the CF issues with frame pacing / timing completely with it's new release it's going to be just great for people looking for CF setup.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 13, 2013)

r9 280x also CFcompatible with older 7970s...which is great.

Saphire Toxic..Fastest 280X ?

*www.anandtech.com/show/7406/the-sapphire-r9-280x-toxic-review


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good read about monitor calibration.

Imaging Science And Monitor Calibration


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 14, 2013)

^^ Very interesting article ...thanks.

This, i call stupidity

*videocardz.com/46729/amd-radeon-r9-290-series-launch-postponed


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 17, 2013)

R9-270X benchmarked

MSI R9 270X HAWK 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> R9-270X benchmarked
> 
> MSI R9 270X HAWK 2 GB Review | techPowerUp


i believe its the 200$ competitor for 7870XT an 7950?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 17, 2013)

its 230$ and bit slower than 660Ti, means definitely slower than 7950, its also 7% slower than 760 which has a $250 tag, i think for $20 more 760 is still a better buy.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

so the new lineup is being launched at oct 24????


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2013)

So nVidia just announced GTX 780Ti which they say is their fastest GPU _ever _(Including Titan lol)

*techreport.com/news/25532/high-end-geforce-gtx-780-ti-coming-in-mid-november


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2013)

R9 280X priced on SMCInternational


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah, they've also listed the R9 270x 
MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card


----------



## quad_core (Oct 22, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> R9 280X priced on SMCInternational





topgear said:


> yeah, they've also listed the R9 270x
> MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card



Yup . I am waiting for Asus direct CU ll OC  / sapphire vapor x R9 280x to get listed .


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

is  Sapphire Toxic version for 280X the new Vapor-X?
AnandTech | The Sapphire R9 280X Toxic Review


----------



## quad_core (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry . I meant toxic version only .


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

Live Blog Guys.. Bottoms up

AnandTech | Tim Sweeney, Johan Andersson & John Carmack @ NV Montreal - Live Blog


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 22, 2013)

Between Mantle and G-Sync.. which one is more usefull in the real world scenarios in Gaming?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Between Mantle and G-Sync.. which one is more usefull in the real world scenarios in Gaming?



Mantle. Mantle API is open source, can make porting games between pc vs and consoles better and easier. So its a win win situation for PC gamers [better port from console], console gamers and developers


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 22, 2013)

ZTR said:


> So nVidia just announced GTX 780Ti which they say is their fastest GPU _ever _(Including Titan lol)
> 
> High-end GeForce GTX 780 Ti coming in mid-November - The Tech Report



wth i thought they said the same for titan..............

hey can anyone compare the 280x and 270x with nvidia counterparts ..........

i just want to see if they are fairly priced or not.........


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Oct 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> Mantle. Mantle API is open source, can make porting games between pc vs and consoles better and easier. So its a win win situation for PC gamers [better port from console], console gamers and developers



I understand that about mantle, but the doubt I had was how long it will take for the games to be developed using mantle API? 
And also I heard games for the consoles are made on pc right?? Even the console game demos are run on PCs during expos?? So porting the game to pc till now didnt have anything to do with api?
Isnt the only problem that console ports to pc face are controls ?
So this shouldnt this be helping for porting of games from pc to console better and not the other way around??
Is it not the case that most console games are not ported to pc to retain their exclusivity?? and not because of difficulty in porting??
And what about the optimization efforts (which mostly result in the game looking less beautifull) that are required now for a game to play smoothly? Wouldnt they be avoided by g-sync?
And Another thing I dont understand about mantle vs g-sync is, Which is more important raw power to churn out more frames? or Display the frames consistenly to the naked eye?
since i heard in the vlogs on nvidia expo that even a mid end kepler card can produce smooth gameplay using g-sync when compared to a sli or cross fire setup which has inconsistent frame rate?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> wth i thought they said the same for titan..............
> 
> hey can anyone compare the 280x and 270x with nvidia counterparts ..........
> 
> i just want to see if they are fairly priced or not.........




R9-280x as of now if i see in smc international is priced at a very nice and affordable ~25K for the performance it claims to provide, GTX770 is gonna choke in next quarter if nvidia does not looksup to a fair price cut, at 20K the GTX760 is still the best buy.

MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card is priced at 18K in smc, where GTX 760 is a good 8% faster than this card with 2k more, while GTX660 ti been only 1% faster and the 270X barely beats the 7950 at a lower price range, so as of now 7950 owners no need to upgrade and 760 is a more reasonable choice.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

Finally R9 280x, 270x and R7 260x is available on primeabgb at Rs. 27,285, Rs. 18,899 and Rs. 12,733 respectively
Buy Online MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G 3GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India
Buy Online MSI R7 260X GAMING 2G 2GB GDDR5 Graphic Cards in India


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 28, 2013)

780ti specs leaked.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti Specs Leaked Already? - Legit Reviews


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 29, 2013)

nvidia bouncing back by slashing the price of gtx 770 and 780
Nvidia Drops Prices of GTX 770 & 780; 780 Ti Price Revealed


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> nvidia bouncing back by slashing the price of gtx 770 and 780
> Nvidia Drops Prices of GTX 770 & 780; 780 Ti Price Revealed



Thanks AMD, love you too.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2013)

780 has received a massive price drop of $150. 
770 is now available for $329.

Suddenly nvidia is again starting to make some sense.

All eyes on 780-ti's performance now.

Nvidia Drops Prices of GTX 770 & 780; 780 Ti Price Revealed


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

780 at $499+same Titan cooler+awesome build+great temps = mind blown 

i guess they should have brought down 770 to $315, which would deliver THE MOST sound perf/dollar competition with 280X, again with OC apples to apples it is still better than 280X by a good margin across all games average. only the 100$ gap was killing it, there was no point in buying it until now.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 29, 2013)

^^ Actually i would say now 770 is back in the game. R280X performs 5-6 fps lower than 7970 ghz edition as it lacks the powertune boost.
770 used to be 2-3 fps faster than 7970 ghz edition in most tests and sometimes performed at par. So 280x is going to perform even lower out of the box.

So 770 makes a lot of sense now. Lets see if its priced around 25k in India.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2013)

vickybat said:


> So 770 makes a lot of sense now. Lets see if its priced around *25k *in India.



BTW which is performing equal to 770 in 6xx series?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 29, 2013)

amjath said:


> BTW which is performing equal to 770 in 6xx series?



Close to Gtx 680 afaik


----------



## Arnab (Oct 29, 2013)

*Checked with R9 290X pricing, Its 43.2K around in MD COMPUTERS .. God! I thought it to be around 36-38K 

*


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

Arnab said:


> *Checked with R9 290X pricing, Its 43.2K around in MD COMPUTERS .. God! I thought it to be around 36-38K
> 
> *



hmm...its a great card no doubt, but am worried about temps, heat kills electronics, anything above 90 is never good at full load, for laptops its still acceptable, AMD could have done better at the stock fan, its evident now that R9-290X OC performance will be heavily dependent on after market coolers.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 29, 2013)

Arnab said:


> *Checked with R9 290X pricing, Its 43.2K around in MD COMPUTERS .. God! I thought it to be around 36-38K
> 
> *



Is it available ? I didn't find it on MD computers website. How did you get to know the pricing ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 29, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Is it available ? I didn't find it on MD computers website. How did you get to know the pricing ?



He must have visited md computers local shop.  their website have been not updated.

But price seems to be high


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

now 780 makes more sense, at 499$, if it hits india with 35K, its will  be definitely a hot spring sale


----------



## Arnab (Oct 30, 2013)

quad_core said:


> Is it available ? I didn't find it on MD computers website. How did you get to know the pricing ?



You wont find it for 1 more week.I called them up and spoke to chief sales person for the update 

But price seems high really,

I expected it to be around 35-38k


----------



## quad_core (Oct 30, 2013)

Arnab said:


> You wont find it for 1 more week.I called them up and spoke to chief sales person for the update
> 
> But price seems high really,
> 
> I expected it to be around 35-38k



hmm.. then R9 290 non X would be priced around 35K.. just my guess..


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 30, 2013)

780@$650 retails for 50k+here.290X is $550 which is $100 or around about 7k less.So the 43k pricing does not surprise me.

As for 290, it is slated to be priced @$449 and perform within 5% of 290X at the same clocks.It should be available for around 37k.Getting 290 over 290X is a no-brainer then.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 30, 2013)

yes 770/780 price-cut will fall late in india, untill then 280X way to go.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 30, 2013)

Update : R9 290 non x launch delayed :
*www.techpowerup.com/mobile/193497/radeon-r9-290-non-x-launch-pushed-back-a-week.html

Aargh.. I was waiting for long time for this card.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 31, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 780@$650 retails for 50k+here.290X is $550 which is $100 or around about 7k less.So the 43k pricing does not surprise me.
> 
> As for 290, it is slated to be priced @$449 and perform within 5% of 290X at the same clocks.It should be available for around 37k.Getting 290 over 290X is a no-brainer then.



i got stock 780 at 43k................


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2013)

^^ from which brand ? Zotac ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i got stock 780 at 43k................



LINK please

Found this, Galaxy 780 HOF was 539$ in amazon, god! that was so wicked deal! this beast beats titan at stock and OC both and also remains under 80 under load!  and that price, when the f will those come to india? !

Amazon.com: Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 HOF 3GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 DVI/DVI/HDMI/DP SLI Ready Graphics Card, 78XNH5DV8PXV: Computers & Accessories


----------



## nipunb (Nov 1, 2013)

will the 780's price drop around 40-42k, here in India, any time soon??
I think it will be a pretty good deal....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ from which brand ? Zotac ?



I got the stock asus gtx 780 from golcha IT he gave me huge discount cause m his regular customer.........

any1 wana confirmation can contact d3p he assembled the rig..........



sam_738844 said:


> LINK please
> 
> Found this, Galaxy 780 HOF was 539$ in amazon, god! that was so wicked deal! this beast beats titan at stock and OC both and also remains under 80 under load!  and that price, when the f will those come to india? !
> 
> Amazon.com: Galaxy GeForce GTX 780 HOF 3GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 DVI/DVI/HDMI/DP SLI Ready Graphics Card, 78XNH5DV8PXV: Computers & Accessories



lol out of stock............


----------



## kittoo (Nov 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> I got the stock asus gtx 780 from golcha IT he gave me huge discount cause m his regular customer.........
> 
> any1 wana confirmation can contact d3p he assembled the rig..........
> 
> ...



I nonetheless placed the order. After adding everything up, its costing me 40k, which is still lower than stock 780 (should be about the same price after, if, the price drop reflects in India) and 290x (which, reports say, is about 43-44k in India). The card is a beast. Beats both Titan and 290x at stock, overclocks like hell (which the 290x doesnt), stays cool. I hope I made the right choice! Oh God! lol


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> I got the stock asus gtx 780 from golcha IT he gave me huge discount cause m his regular customer.........
> 
> any1 wana confirmation can contact d3p he assembled the rig..........
> 
> ...



thanks for the info 



kittoo said:


> I nonetheless placed the order. After adding everything up, its costing me 40k, which is still lower than stock 780 (should be about the same price after, if, the price drop reflects in India) and 290x (which, reports say, is about 43-44k in India). The card is a beast. Beats both Titan and 290x at stock, overclocks like hell (which the 290x doesnt), stays cool. I hope I made the right choice! Oh God! lol



you placed order for which gpu at 40k ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

nipunb said:


> will the 780's price drop around 40-42k, here in India, any time soon??
> I think it will be a pretty good deal....



should be lower than that.

Nvidia has another card up their sleeve. The GTX780 Ghz Edition reveled, card will be running at 1006/1048/1552 MHz for base, boost and memory respectively. It is equipped with 3GB GDDR5 memory. the most amazing thing apart from its promising performance is the power and temps !

After the price cut if this Ghz card is put at upper 500$ range, then R9-290 has its competitor as 780, 290X as 780Ghz and 780ti on top of all. wonder where the titan fellow go ??? No country for old man  

NVIDIA updates GeForce GTX 780 to GHz Edition | VideoCardz.com



gta0gagan said:


> lol out of stock............



Should be...makes sense.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 4, 2013)

Seven Radeon R9 280X Graphics Cards, Rounded-Up - Seven Radeon R9 280X Cards, Rounded-Up


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 4, 2013)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti official gaming performance | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

AMD Radeon R9 290 Review: Fast And $400, But Is It Consistent? - Digging Deeper Into Hawaii


----------



## snap (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks ashish for posting great articles


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 Ti Review: GK110, Fully Unlocked - GK110, Unleashed: The Wonders Of Tight Binning

Here Comes the World 's Fastest Single Gpu


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2013)

one way or another it had to happen  but the benchmark figures are not very exciting.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 8, 2013)

around 20% faster than titan and 290X both in may games, quite exciting for me, but should be priced at $599.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> one way or another it had to happen  but the benchmark figures are not very exciting.




But when overclocked the results seem awesome when compared to the rest:


GTX 780 Ti Unboxing & Review - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2013)

talking about ICing the R9 290 and 290x has really bad cooling due to which the retail cards performs less than AMD's press sample but cards with 3rd party coolers should fix these so expect to see a nice OC there but acc. to this review a stock 780 Ti is roughly ~8% faster than R9 290x but R9 290x has better Performance per Dollar
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## ZTR (Nov 9, 2013)

With the new catalyst beta drivers the cause of the difference of performance between press and retail cards has been fixed 

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290-driver-fix,3666.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2013)

read that review and I completely agree with the conclusion page :



> I really couldn't imagine buying an R9 290 equipped with AMD's reference cooler, particularly in light of today's update that adds even more fan speed and noise. The good news is that I have now have higher hopes for third-party 290s. With Catalyst 13.11 Beta 9.2, our Sapphire Radeon R9 290 is just as fast as Asus' Radeon R9 290X, tested on the previous page. If we could just get our hands on more aftermarket cooling solutions, I'm pretty sure we could chip away at the most compelling reasons not to buy these boards today.



waiting for some real feedbacks from the buyers of our country mostly


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 10, 2013)

Buy Online Asus Geforce GTX780 TI 3GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX780TI-3GD5) in india


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> Buy Online Asus Geforce GTX780 TI 3GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX780TI-3GD5) in india



theitdepot is overpriced


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> theitdepot is overpriced



AND they always dont stock what they have listed


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gigabyte GTX 780 GHz Edition 3GB Graphics Card Review


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

EVGA GTX 780 Ti SuperClocked w/ ACX Cooler 3 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 13, 2013)

NVIDIA GEFORCE HOLIDAY BUNDLE - WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
NVIDIA HOLIDAY BUNDLE @ MDCOMP


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2013)

GeForce GTX 780 Ti GPU-Killing Flaw Was a False Alarm, Fortunately

so as of now those are planning on Galaxy GTX 780 ti should change their mind


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> GeForce GTX 780 Ti GPU-Killing Flaw Was a False Alarm, Fortunately
> 
> so as of now those are planning on Galaxy GTX 780 ti should change their mind



Galaxy made some HOF bombs it seems


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 14, 2013)

any news/announcement regarding stripped down 280X as 280 *non X*
i hope they price is 20k then this should be a card for replacement


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

nothing significant but there are rumors that with R9 280 amd is going to release R7 260.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 17, 2013)

i am waiting for R9 280 news


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 18, 2013)

Radeon R9 290: Aftermarket Cooling To The Rescue


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 18, 2013)

AMDs AMA

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-ama-toms-hardware,3672.html


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 21, 2013)

ASUS Announces the Republic of Gamers MARS 760 Graphics Card

Asus say "ROG’s groundbreaking dual-GPU card is 20% cooler, vastly quieter and has two GeForce GTX 760s to deliver faster gaming performance than the GTX TITAN"...
MARS 760 will be available in North America in the first half of December

*www.asus.com/us/News/dOzidbq6YOnW1Qi4


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

and here goes some reviews :

ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 760 MARS review - Introduction
ASUS GTX 760 MARS Review (1600p, Ultra HD 4k) | KitGuru

but honestly speaking I thought we would see MARS for some higher end gpu like GTX 780 / 780 Ti.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 22, 2013)

^^price is too high  two 760 regular SLI is cheaper and makes sense.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2013)

*AMD Radeon R9 290 Can Be Easily Transformed into R9 290X – Report [UPDATED]*

This is great for R290 owners and potential new buyers.

Bad for AMD though as far as sales of R290X are concerned.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *AMD Radeon R9 290 Can Be Easily Transformed into R9 290X – Report [UPDATED]*
> 
> This is great for R290 owners and potential new buyers.
> 
> Bad for AMD though as far as sales of R290X are concerned.



that is good but probably gonna be locked up by amd. some users commented that not all 290 can be transformed.


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2013)

same thing happened to HD6950 but it's not bad for as they will get some more free publicity and popularity.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *AMD Radeon R9 290 Can Be Easily Transformed into R9 290X – Report [UPDATED]*
> 
> This is great for R290 owners and potential new buyers.
> 
> Bad for AMD though as far as sales of R290X are concerned.



ocuk already selling it  with 2 years warranty

Overclockers UK offering pre-flashed VTX3D R9 290 to 290X | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 26, 2013)

Planar PXL2790MW Review - 2560x1440 Monitor - Tom 

*Planar 27" QHD Monitor Review: Clarity Like We've Never Seen*


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2013)

you are working at Tom's HW or what ? lately you are posting a lot of links from that site  anyway, a little quote from the review :



> *Unless you need the high refresh rate of a more gaming-oriented screen*, Planar's PXL2790MW checks off all of our boxes for productivity and media


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> you are working at Tom's HW or what ? lately you are posting a lot of links from that site



ha ha


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> you are working at Tom's HW or what ?



 yes 

I was a mod there for a long time,but later i resigned due to my studies


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 2, 2013)

EVGA to launch GeForce GTX 780 Ti Kingpin Edition with 6GB RAM | VideoCardz.com


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes
> 
> I was a mod there for a long time,but later i resigned due to my studies



seriously ?  great then and the link I'm going to post is also from toms  :
Leistungsvergleich und Zusammenfassung - HIS R7 250 iCooler und R7 240 iCooler im Test: Die vergessenen Kinder aus Oland


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> seriously ?  great then and the link I'm going to post is also from toms  :
> *Leistungsvergleich und Zusammenfassung* - HIS R7 250 iCooler und R7 240 iCooler im Test: *Die *vergessenen Kinder aus Oland



Dara raha hain kiun tu yaar  !


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumor: Asus Water Coolable GTX 780 Ti ROG Poseidon


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Rumor: Asus Water Coolable GTX 780 Ti ROG Poseidon



2x cooler 3x quieter than their dcu2 or stock no info yet


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

Call Of Duty: Ghosts - Performance Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good find and yeah it is resource friendly as they say.. Not much though


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 4, 2013)

ASUS GeForce GTX 760 MARS Review | bit-tech.net

ASUS ROG GeForce GTX 760 MARS review - Introduction


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 5, 2013)

ashish bro MARS was on the news previously as well  i guess you only served it up here in TDF  

Review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ashish bro MARS was on the news previously as well  i guess you only served it up here in TDF
> 
> Review: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 780 Ti GHz Edition - Graphics - HEXUS.net



yes.mujhe pata he waise bi ider koi news update karta hi nahi


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 5, 2013)

i try to do, often.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

AMD Working on Dual Hawaii GPU Card Called Vesuvius - Legit Reviews


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 6, 2013)

ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II makes the first appearance | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 9, 2013)

*Alleged NVIDIA Maxwell Architectural Specifications Unveiled*

"Allegedly new information regarding the NVIDIA Maxwell based chips and their architecture have been leaked by a random user on pastebin. Their have been various rumors flying by regarding the chips and don’t take this news too seriously since it could be made up too but some of the information is highly plausible so we will take a look at it nevertheless....

Its common knowledge that NVIDIA is going to introduce their latest Maxwell architecture next year which will introduce a robust new architecture design featuring new levels of graphics performance in both gaming and the compute world. NVIDIA has plans to introduce four chips next year which include GM100, GM104, GM106 and the GM108. Compared to Kepler, these new NVIDIA Maxwell chips would feature a slightly enhanced SMX unit structure and made some optimizations so that the double-precision algorithm logic unit can now be used for the Single-precision too supporting all the new SP instructions"

NVIDIA Maxwell GM100:
8 GPCs/24 SMX/6144 Cuda Cores/384 TMU/64 ROPs/512-bit upto 8 GB GDDR5

NVIDIA Maxwell GM104:
5 GPCs/15 SMX/3840 Cuda Cores/240 TMUs/40 ROPs/320-bit 3 GB VRAM

NVIDIA Maxwell GM106:
2304 ALUs/144 TMUs/24 ROPs/192-bit 3 GB VRAM

NVIDIA Maxwell GM108:
1024 ALUs/64 TMUs/16 ROPs/128-bit 2 GB VRAM

Full Story

Source- OCN


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 11, 2013)

EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified KingPin Edition breaks the first world record | VideoCardz.com


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

saw that and he has almost touched 2 Ghz .. another achievements in his long record list 

BTW, check out this sexy looking WC for R9 290x which can save the gpu from meltdown be reducing temp by 50c 
NZXT Kraken G10 GPU Water Cooler Review on an AMD Radeon R9 290X - Page 4 of 6 - Legit ReviewsAMD Radeon R9 290X Water Cooled Temperature Testing


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> saw that and he has almost touched 2 Ghz .. another achievements in his long record list
> 
> BTW, check out this sexy looking WC for R9 290x which can save the gpu from meltdown be reducing temp by 50c
> NZXT Kraken G10 GPU Water Cooler Review on an AMD Radeon R9 290X - Page 4 of 6 - Legit ReviewsAMD Radeon R9 290X Water Cooled Temperature Testing



Now that's Really sexy.Temps are Unbelievable 

Nvidia G-Sync Technology Preview - Monitors - Tom's Hardware


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2013)

G-sync is something !


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Now that's Really sexy.Temps are Unbelievable
> 
> Nvidia G-Sync Technology Preview - Monitors - Tom's Hardware



Anybody who is flaming over who is better: AMD or nVidia, is clearly  missing the point. With nVidia's G-Sync, and AMD's Mantle, we have, for  the first time in a while, real market competition in the GPU space.  What does that mean for consumers? Lower prices, better products.


----------



## Skud (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Anybody who is flaming over who is better: AMD or nVidia, is clearly  missing the point. With nVidia's G-Sync, and AMD's Mantle, we have, for  the first time in a while, real market competition in the GPU space.  What does that mean for consumers? *Lower prices, better products.*




Not so easy, if they remain proprietary. So far the indications are they will remain proprietary for some time to come. BTW, AMD is also developing technology like adaptive sync/G-Sync, although no one knows when it will come.


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2013)

the lower money AND better product theory is long gone, its obsolete now, Flame wars and controversies and heated discussions are always part of the hardware ecosystem, who's better at times and not, but it has been proved statistically from market review, that growth margin of any product sales, got heavily dependent on  either arrival of a new technology which irrespective of high price, provides incredible performance, or a product which is so exceptionally well priced that it can outweigh some shortcomings. its not lower price AND better product now, its already a good product compared to the competition, better when it also meets up to its lacking parts, 

as for nvidia, no doubt delivered revolutionary GPUS, but at mammoth price, an nvidia product WILL be a *better* product if they price it like "we expect it to be" individually from one user to one user, not what everyone expects it to be. we are not everyone, not even close, the first and second world mass have bought a awful amount of overpriced cards in last 2-3 years from  the day they arrived,still buying and will buy. and that contributes, 

An AMD card will be a *better* card if they lose their "pursuit for low price" adventure spree and provide better cooling/build in their cards against a fair premium, people will still buy it no one will complain, in bulk, for there is no question that they have GPUs which have extraordinary performance potential, the very silly issues like "card is hot, fan loud, wait for driver, slap EK block, third party cooler" is barring a hell lot of people to go and buy these superb cards from a shop the day they are released, and that contributes too.

so better product has become more relative now, low price, good cooling, dazzling performance alone can not decide a products fate right now. Its on the choice of the user now.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2013)

^^ Exceptionally well written. Straight to the point.

Here in India though, the scene always shifts to the lower price spectrum. 
The term "value" means a lot here and eventually decides the fate of a product. 

A 35k R9-290 is going to get lots of second glances than an under performing 50k Gtx 780 (Not the ghz edition).
Definitely true VFM. People can ignore the other shortcomings like cooling, if the price difference is this large and that too more performance.

Same applies between R9-290X and 780-ti, but in this case the latter outperforms and has more oc potential than the radeon. Though must say that AMD should have fixed these issues right from launch rather than relying on board makers to come up with their versions.
The reference model should be good.

That said, here's an interesting article that should throw more some more light into the topic on hand:

HARDOCP - Introduction - 4 Weeks with Radeon R9 290X CrossFire


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 14, 2013)

well yes, and in india, right now, dont know how price cut from nvidia missed the train big time, but here 780 50-55K, and 780ti 59K! all over newegg, amazon e-bay in  a lil more west even HOF/classy versions are 500USD+, with whatever inflation, absurd tax going on a 780 after these many days, CAN NOT be priced at 50K in india !! its absurd.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 15, 2013)

@sam_738844 : good points there. Exactly the reason why I didn't go for R9 290. I saw the videos of the stock cooler. The noise. The buggy drivers. All these things put me off. Nvidia really makes some quality GPUs and drivers. I waited quite some time for custom cooled 290 thenI had almost placed an order for 290(stock). But I wasn't quite convinced with the operating temps and the fan noise. Agreed custom cooled cards would solve the issue. But I lost the interest in amd cards. And I went for gtx770. I know 290 is faster then 770. But I wanted a really silent card with good drivers. That gtx770 is completely inaudible when while gaming. That's what I liked the most. And yes I will  OC it . I know nvidia is over priced . My gtx770 is priced dangerously close to 290. but then you get really good , robust and a cool GPU with good driver support.(in my case , the gtx770) . so its really upon the buyer .


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2013)

I just don't understand how these people go on saying buggy drivers. I have been using my 6970 since 1.5 years without a single driver issue!

Anyways, MSI Radeon R9 290X Twin Frozr 4S OC Gaming Edition Graphic Card Spotted


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 15, 2013)

quad_core said:


> @sam_738844 : good points there. Exactly the reason why I didn't go for R9 290. I saw the videos of the stock cooler. The noise. The buggy drivers. All these things put me off. Nvidia really makes some quality GPUs and drivers. I waited quite some time for custom cooled 290 thenI had almost placed an order for 290(stock). But I wasn't quite convinced with the operating temps and the fan noise. Agreed custom cooled cards would solve the issue. But I lost the interest in amd cards. And I went for gtx770. I know 290 is faster then 770. But I wanted a really silent card with good drivers. That gtx770 is completely inaudible when while gaming. That's what I liked the most. And yes I will  OC it . I know nvidia is over priced . My gtx770 is priced dangerously close to 290. but then you get really good , robust and a cool GPU with good driver support.(in my case , the gtx770) . so its really upon the buyer .



buggy driver is old news mate for AMD, they have pretty good driver support right now, only in few instance of CFX frame pacing is lurking in some handful of games. The new driver for R9-290 increasing fan speed cant be called an issue, yes it definitely makes the fan louder but it does so for the card not to throttle. The Real point is even not with the Noise, i mean when u get a 400$ card against that performance, you can forget about noise, but things go in mind when people looking for a card is 

A. Is the price correct --> no doubt
B. is performance/dollar justified--> Absolutely
C. Temperature--> High
D. i want to buy this card *now or about a in  a week*, are board makers ready with custom cooled versions in my country-- > no
E. Is it really piece of cake if i can slap a WB in a jiffy without voiding the warranty --> no

See when a potential buyer thinks to buy a card, one can not expect him to be much into HW, who can do all these WB things just like that one fine morning and get rid of the temp issue, throttle or not, fan speed PWM, they dont know all these, they go into a tech review site , see that "mentioning" of 90+ temp and their faces turning blue, temperature is never a good thing, never, so buyer starts to think of alternative, they go for R9-280X, they go for 780 with 100 bucks more. coz they already have cooled versions, ready, its  about readiness too, if AMD have a card ready like DCU2 or vaporX  for 290 with a max temp of even 89 deg, it will trigger into buyer's mind very fast that its less than that *90*, because he wants desperately to see that figure in his mind and he will buy it instantaneously.

again its on the buyer, if he *knows* how to live with a  lil high temp and noise with superb perf/bucks  , he wins in his way, if a buyer dont like this idea and pays 100 bucks more for his satisfaction of the card performing same in less temp, he wins too.

There is *NO BAD processing unit made by any of the camp* right now, no significant game-killer driver issues too, every GPU is remarkably powerful.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 15, 2013)

@sam_738844 :
"_There is* NO BAD processing unit made by any of the camp* right now, no significant game-killer driver issues too, every GPU is remarkably powerful._"
I didnt say the GPU is bad buddy . I like it and I said I had almost placed the order . I would have bought it if they had the custom cooled version available .

_"The new driver for R9-290 increasing fan speed cant be called an issue, yes it definitely makes the fan louder but it does so for the card not to throttle"_
Yes, its not an issue, infact they have made it to run it at 47%

I was just in agreement with your post where you mentioned 
_"so better product has become more relative now, low price, good cooling, dazzling performance alone can not decide a products fate right now. Its on the choice of the user now."_
And hence I gave my example.


----------



## sainath (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys tomorrow I'm going to get gtx 650 ti boost edition gfx card. But it is worth waiting for Q1 of 2013 for new gfx series from Nvidia as compare to my budget? OR There will be any price drop for AMD mid range cards?


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 16, 2013)

you an still place the order buddy


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2013)

sainath said:


> Guys tomorrow I'm going to get gtx 650 ti boost edition gfx card. But it is worth waiting for Q1 of 2013 for new gfx series from Nvidia as compare to my budget? OR There will be any price drop for AMD mid range cards?



Don't play the waiting game


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

sainath said:


> Guys tomorrow I'm going to get gtx 650 ti boost edition gfx card. But it is worth waiting for Q1 of 2013 for new gfx series from Nvidia as compare to my budget? OR There will be any price drop for AMD mid range cards?



There is ALWAYS something new coming out. You can either buy today or wait forever.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

sainath said:


> Guys tomorrow I'm going to get gtx 650 ti boost edition gfx card. But it is worth waiting for Q1 of 2013 for new gfx series from Nvidia as compare to my budget? OR There will be any price drop for AMD mid range cards?



Get it


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2013)

Guys, looks like our wait for custom designed R9 290 series cards are over. Guru3D has just received the R9 290X Direct CU II Card. Just have to wait a little to get the review.

ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC in da house


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, looks like our wait for custom designed R9 290 series cards are over. Guru3D has just received the R9 290X Direct CU II Card. Just have to wait a little to get the review.
> 
> ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC in da house



That's good news.I hope they come soon to india


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

order your first Custom Cooled R9 290x 

ASUS Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II and MSI Radeon R9 290X Twin Frozr Available For Pre-Order At £499.99


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

ASUS R9 290X DirectCU II OC Review


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

This is a very good year end/ Christmas for PC gamers  290x heat issues resolved, custom cooled 290X arrive, 260 announced, brand new APUs announced...


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2013)

you bet  but it would be icing on the cake if we can get NZXT Kraken G10 or some other WCs for R9 290/x in our local markets  but what I'm waiting for is a R9 290 with custom cooler.


----------



## ZTR (Dec 20, 2013)

*www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-r9-290-tri-x-oc-review-1600p-ultra-hd-4k/


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2013)

^^ Thanks a lot for this. I was looking for a review of custom cooled R9 290 non X for a long time and looks like Sapphire just released an extreme product


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ Thanks a lot for this. I was looking for a review of custom cooled R9 290 non X for a long time and looks like Sapphire just released an extreme product



are you going to get  one??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

Can Three GeForce GTX 760s Beat Two 780s? - Tom's Hardware


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 23, 2013)

hey guys which is the best choice for r9 280x for around 22k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys which is the best choice for r9 280x for around 22k?



Sapphire R9 280X 3GB @ 23800 @ WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> hey guys which is the best choice for r9 280x for around 22k?




SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD DUAL X R9 280X 3GB DDR5 OC (R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - R9-280X -DUAL-X-OC - - 29,500.00)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 24, 2013)

Vapour x is not good?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

this should be better in terms of cooling ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5 (R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - - 29,500.00)


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 24, 2013)

we should ask such queries in the query section, this here is the News Channel


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Vapour x is not good?



Not like that, DCU2 makes less noise and run cool, and it comes down to price BTW


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> Vapour x is not good?



dc2 has better cooling capabilities. both are good.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> dc2 has better cooling capabilities. both are good.



There isn't any big temperature margin between DCII and vapourX at load AFAIK. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There isn't any big temperature margin between DCII and vapourX at load AFAIK. Correct me if I'm wrong.



dc2 is slightly better and is much quieter.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

Here between direct ii vs Toxic (3 fans)

*cdn5.thinkcomputers.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/load-heaven.jpg


----------



## Skud (Dec 27, 2013)

Interesting article:-

Nvidia’s GameWorks program usurps power from developers, end-users, and AMD | ExtremeTech


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 27, 2013)

Another Interesting article :-

Xbox One will not support AMD’s Mantle, and PS4 is also unlikely. Is Mantle DOA? | ExtremeTech


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Another Interesting article :-
> 
> Xbox One will not support AMD’s Mantle, and PS4 is also unlikely. Is Mantle DOA? | ExtremeTech



so pc gamers prepare to get more bad port


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2013)

MSI NVIDIA N770 TF 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com
MSI NVIDIA N770 TF selling for *26k sold by WS Retail(aka Flipkart)*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> MSI NVIDIA N770 TF 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com
> MSI NVIDIA N770 TF selling for *26k sold by WS Retail(aka Flipkart)*



wow.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

^ Awesome! You can get 10% off using HDFC card too reducing the price to ~23k!


----------



## amjath (Dec 31, 2013)

Out of stock! Is it wrong pricing ?


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 31, 2013)

must be


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> MSI NVIDIA N770 TF 2GD5/OC 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - MSI: Flipkart.com
> MSI NVIDIA N770 TF selling for *26k sold by WS Retail(aka Flipkart)*



 Do not ever trust flipkart prices


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

it was not out of stock earlier. may be, they got large number of orders.   highly unlikely though.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it was not out of stock earlier. may be, they got large number of orders.   highly unlikely though.



it had happen many times before, its flipkart's glitch

once gtx 660 was @15k , later got out of stock,once corsair ram 4gb @1k , then out of stock....etc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> it had happen many times before, its flipkart's glitch
> 
> once gtx 660 was @15k , later got out of stock,once corsair ram 4gb @1k , then out of stock....etc



i remember once corsair 4gb  ram was available for rs 931. now even 2gb is not.


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 31, 2013)

i remember gtx 660ti @15k when it was available for 20k something


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

AnandTech Portal | Battlefield 4 Mantle Update Delayed Until January


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

a little info on G-Sync monitors 
Nvidia G-Sync Syncs Screen Refresh Rate To GPU For Super-Smooth Gaming


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

a little info on G-Sync monitors 
Nvidia G-Sync Syncs Screen Refresh Rate To GPU For Super-Smooth Gaming


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> a little info on G-Sync monitors
> Nvidia G-Sync Syncs Screen Refresh Rate To GPU For Super-Smooth Gaming





> One downside to the new technology is that G-Sync is only compatible with Nvidia graphics cards (Kepler architecture, GTX 660 upwards), cutting out anyone running AMD cards. According to Nvidia marketing director, Tom Petersen, G-Sync is designed to be a new universal standard. However, it's actually a proprietary technology reserved exclusively for Nvidia-based machines.



oh no, Comeon AMD is cheaper that what unlike Nvidia is offering. I think we should wait for a review with g-sync monitor and nvidia gpu vs non g-sync monitor and amd cads


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

@amjath,
may be you are looking for this,
NVIIDIA G-sync review anadtech


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> @amjath,
> may be you are looking for this,
> NVIIDIA G-sync review anadtech



Yeah a little but i need benchmark they saw it reduces heat and power which in turn increases performance right.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
It reduces heat and power of what?
GPU,how because is a technology to improve the synchronisation of frames between monitor and GPU.it delays the refreshing of frames by monior so that it falls in line with GPU frame.so it will eliminate those breakage lines when you don't use v sync and stuttering when you equip v sync.it has nothing to do with GPU heat or power.it will only making frame rendering smooth.


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2014)

^^





> A smoother, clearer moving picture isn't the only advantage G-Sync brings. It can also help reduce power consumption by allowing graphics cards to work at 40 to 60 frames per second while still keeping images impeccably smooth. And less power in turn means less heat, which is a definite plus when GPUs can get super-hot and require lots of cooling from noisy fans.


From top gear link


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

^^
Hmm...what if the monitor supports 120Mhz refresh rate? as these are premium monitors i think they will mostly support 120MHz refresh rate so its effect on power and heat ,i am not sure about it and even Anandtech didn't say anything about it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

because Anandtech used monitor with first gen G-Sync feature ... for reduced power consumption we may need to wait for second gen G-Sync monitors or this may be just another marketing gimmick .. anyway, at very high res [ say 4k ] as per anandtech review the monitors will only work at 60 hz refresh rate even though the monitors have 120 Hz+ refresh rate.



> There’s also nothing stopping a display manufacturer from building a 4K G-Sync display. DisplayPort 1.2 is fully supported, so 4K/60Hz is the max you’ll see at this point. That being said, I think it’s far more likely that we’ll see a 2560 x 1440 IPS display with G-Sync rather than a 4K model in the near term.



But playing some resource hungry game at 4k res with every gfx details maxed out is enough to hammer even the most powerful gpu so the reduced power consumption and heat method needs a proper review


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2014)

But I still can't digest the fact that it will lower power consumption  even if it does may be it will be negligible.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2014)

*Nvidia Tegra K1 brings Kepler GPU architecture to mobile*
NVIDIA Unveils Tegra K1


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 7, 2014)

here we go a detailed preview of tegra k1   ,
NVIDIA Tegra K1 Preview & Architecture Analysis

but i think this time also nvidia is bit late to the  game as qualcomm announced s805 one month ago and if the rumous are true sony flagship(sirius) and HTC one + (M8) will be coming with s805.most probably samsung will again go with qualcomm or its exynos so only leaving LG.


----------



## coolnikk (Jan 7, 2014)

And here comes the monster MSI Lighting R9 290x , R9 290 




AnandTech | MSI GPUs at CES 2014: Massive R9 290X Lightning and More


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Asus Displays GTX 780 Poseidon at CES 2014


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 8, 2014)

here we go ,
AMD Fires Back at G-Sync With Non-Proprietary Alternative


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
hahaa...then what do you expect from NVIDIA?
now that nvidia is charging more than 100$ extra for g sync enabled monitor while AMD is saying you can do it for free then do you think nvidia will react "oh yeah we know that it can be done for free but we want to make some money so we are looting people as we don't have anyother way to make fool of people" 
Most of the new notebooks or netbooks will support free sync as it has all the features required.laptop screens are using that vblank feature to reduce power consummption so most of the new laptops will have that feature and you can use free sync with just a driver update and AMD saya the latest catalyst driver has that feature.they atually just bought new randomn toshiba laptops and showed it working flawlessly.where as for desktop monitors it won't work as of now because vblank is a standard feature in DP 1.3 and we are currently using DP 1.2,but then the monitor manufacturers may implement it in new monitors even though it is not a standard feature of DP 1.2.
G sync is just another money looting feature from nvidia like physx.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> here we go ,
> AMD Fires Back at G-Sync With Non-Proprietary Alternative



Wow fantastic.This is why I  like AMD.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> hahaa...then what do you expect from NVIDIA?
> now that nvidia is charging more than 100$ extra for g sync enabled monitor while AMD is saying you can do it for free then do you think nvidia will react "oh yeah we know that it can be done for free but we want to make some money so we are looting people as we don't have anyother way to make fool of people"
> Most of the new notebooks or netbooks will support free sync as it has all the features required.laptop screens are using that vblank feature to reduce power consummption so most of the new laptops will have that feature and you can use free sync with just a driver update and AMD saya the latest catalyst driver has that feature.they atually just bought new randomn toshiba laptops and showed it working flawlessly.where as for desktop monitors it won't work as of now because vblank is a standard feature in DP 1.3 and we are currently using DP 1.2,but then the monitor manufacturers may implement it in new monitors even though it is not a standard feature of DP 1.2.
> G sync is just another money looting feature from nvidia like physx.



 agreed


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
lol yes i did but did you bother reading my comment? 
i told you free sync is not available for desktop yet and it supports only laptops for now and your article says the samething.so in future we may see monitors supporting it,you just have to wait.
but then if people have money and they don't find anything else relevant for spending then they can go ahead and buy it. its that simple.
If you read that article from anadtech he clearly states that g sync is for those people who has high end cards and who has excellent eye sights who can notice the stuttering when you enable v sync but the truth is most of the people won't notice or got accustomed to it.so basically g sync is an extra layer of comfort like physx which most people don't need.
I don't know why NVIDIA always spends time and resource to develop these sort of non proprietary (useless) things,rather than this they could have went ahead and ported mantle for nvidia as its an open source API and now we can see that it really helps but then they won't because they can't loot people with mantle because AMD is already giving it for free.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
oh buddy i can't keep on saying the same thing again and again 


> Most of the new notebooks or netbooks will support free sync as it has all the features required.laptop screens are using that vblank feature to reduce power consummption so most of the new laptops will have that feature and you can use free sync with just a driver update and AMD saya the latest catalyst driver has that feature.they atually just bought new randomn toshiba laptops and showed it working flawlessly.where as for desktop monitors it won't work as of now because vblank is a standard feature in DP 1.3 and we are currently using DP 1.2,but then the monitor manufacturers may implement it in new monitors even though it is not a standard feature of DP 1.2



Why do NVIDIA want to develop g sync when its not that important?
right isn't it obvious that they get money from it.they can loot people in the name of g sync. [ there is an asus monitor with g sync and there is one more sibling of that monitor without g sync and the price between them is more than $100.hope now its clear to you why they want to develop g sync. ]
ok found the monitor its, ASUS VG248QE,(1080p monitor)
without gsync price is $250(street price)
with gsync announced price is $400(mostly street price will be even high)
now itsleft to the byer lf he wants to spend more than $150 to get gsync,if you ask me $50 difference good,anything more than that "bettel luck next time NVIDIA".

In my personal experience i never observed stuttering with v sync or may be i am used to it and if we start a poll here most of them will have the same opinion.let me ask you have you annoyed of stutering while you play the games with v sync enabled?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

^^
I am not at all talking about those people who own quad sli or crossfire of highend cards.as i said before if a person wants to spend $150 and that $150 doesn't matter to him then no body is stopping him from getting it.
as i said laptops are actually have that tech and latest catalyst driver supports it and works as same as gsync.desktops they are not supported yet but we may see it in the future.and in some games the lags are due to diffrent reasons for example in rivals and batman AO they both are poorly optimised so we are facing lags.g sync will not iron out all the lags or hiccups it will just corrects one of the reason thats is improper sync between monitor and GPU where monitor refresh frame even before GPU does leading to stuttering.g sync will only fix this issue.
at the end of the day conclusion is simple, for most of the people its not as important as nvidia wants them to think and if you have money nobody's stopping from buying it. 

ah... and about AMD launching its own Gsync alternate,it's not happening because they think its not important.and their quetion is why nvidia wants to charge people so much when there is cheap alternative for it.thats what they demonstrated with those two toshiba monitors.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

AMD Mantle boosts Battlefield 4 performance by 45 per cent - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

@sam_738844,
now that you want to go harsh so be it.you say games are best optimised just go and read gamespot review why they have given Batman AO 6.5score,just do me a favor and read it.do you know why people are angry at dice?may be you don't ,its because BF4 is very very poorly optimised.and you say games now a days are perfectly optimised.btw if you have observed tearing then you should enable vsync lol,thats why we have v sync.
the best examples for good optimised games are i think codemaster games.dirt3 ,grid 2 ,play it and you will know how good optimised they are.
you don't have to have high end gears to understnd who is looting and who is not.you just have to be able to read english and have internet.thats all you need.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

Guys enough now...  this is wrong thread for such debate


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Guys enough now...  this is wrong thread for such debate



+2 , never wanted a debate, never started it, I just posted a link..

here u go , a good show to cheer up ...

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ms16uGxQzSY


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 9, 2014)

oh yeah sorry for the debate it went out of hand lol.sorry everyone.cheers.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

Skipping consoles, Nvidia focuses on building G-Sync ecosystem | News | TechRadar


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 11, 2014)

what benefit AMD gets from consoles yet to be seen.from last 3 months only xbone and ps4 combined sold 7.2 million and the AMD chip inside costs $100 so in 3 moths AMD got 720 million,thas a lot of money in 3 months,even though the profit may be less from it.
he says five years i think that much time is more than enough for AMD,microsoft and sony to make money out of present gen consoles.lets see,AMD is saying they will get around 3 billion from console sales in 3to 4 years.fingers crossed.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2014)

And here the tradition continues 
AnandTech Portal | AMD


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 12, 2014)

Nvidia questions AMD's new G-Sync alternative FreeSync | Games industry news | MCV

SteamOS Now Supports AMD, Intel Graphics


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

Report: AMD's Catalyst 14.1 Beta Driver to Carry Pack Patch

Asus GTX 780 Poseidon Platinum Edition Video Preview


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2014)

Technically Freesync sounds more appealing but Nvdia has it's point on this so need to wait FS vs. GS. Anyway, I'm more interested about the 14.1 beta driver performance and more importantly side by side image comparison test just to be sure there's no driver level image quality compromise to improve performance or did AMD make something more like physX


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

seriously the first news does not belong to the gpu news section rather there should be a thread on this on technology section


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

Report: Nvidia Prepping Maxwell-based 750 Ti for February

*media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-kepler-2012-maxwell-2014,4-1-299521-22.png


Maxwell Nvidia GTX 750 Ti is Apparently Slower than the GTX 660 - Allege Leaked Benchmarks

*cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/nvidia_gtx750ti_sp.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2014)

A quote from toms article:



> The latest scuttlebutt says we could see the first Maxwell-based GPU as early as next month. SweClockers says it will be a TSMC-made GeForce GTX 750 Ti manufactured on the 28 nanometer process, and it will replace the GTX 650 Ti Boost.



It's actually a replacement for 650-ti boost and currently in 28nm avatar.
It might be a testing ground for Maxwell, before it moves into 20nm nodes for Geforce 8xx series.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

750ti looks exciting!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2014)

HARDOCP - Introduction - GIGABYTE GTX 780 GHz Edition Video Card Review


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2014)

780ghz is faster than R9 290 in all departments. Its even faster than an overclocked R9 290.

Considering that they both are priced similarly, the 780 ghz wins brownie points for being way cooler (65 c full load as opposed to 95 c on R9 290), far quieter and faster by a margin, out of the box.
780 ghz also allowed higher in game settings than 290.

This is like 780 reborn.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm more interested in second gen maxwell [ 20nm ] .. any idea about it's release time ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 22, 2014)

Q4 2014 most likely, tech presumption 

*www.blurbusters.com/gsync/preview2/ 

This testing !! hats off to you sir


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Q4 2014 most likely, tech presumption
> 
> Preview of NVIDIA G-SYNC, Part #2 (Input Lag) | Blur Busters
> 
> This testing !! hats off to you sir



makes g sync stuff more promising. TFS


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 24, 2014)

GeForce GTX Titan Black Edition and GTX 790 Specs Leaked


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2014)

*Nvidia Readies Dual-Chip Flagship Graphics Card with Two GK110 GPUs.*



Spoiler






> *GeForce GTX Titan “Black Edition” – 2880 stream processors, 240 texture units, 48 raster operating units, 384-bit memory controller, 6GB GDDR5 memory. The product is set to become Nvidia’s best-performing single-chip consumer graphics board. The graphics card is projected to emerge on the market in February at the cost of around $999.
> GeForce GTX 790 features two cut-down GK110 chips (2496 stream processors, 208 texture units, 40 raster operating units, 320-bit memory bus) along with 10GB of GDDR5 memory (5GB per chip). This one is going to cost well over $1K when it arrives in March.*






*2013 Audi A8L: Nvidia Graphics, Wi-Fi, LED Lights, And Google Earth*

The GPU is used to render accurate Google maps. Pretty innovative implementation.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmm, so titan black is a 780 ti with 3GB more VRAM and a full double precision performance. Guess its gonna be at $999.

meanwhile

MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti Lightning spotted


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

what is happening the gpu prices heck all computer parts prices are increasing day by day......... its becoming real hard to save money for upgrade...........


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

check out this WS wonder 
Silicon Mechanics Offers NVIDIA Tesla K40 GPU Accelerator


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

*www.hardocp.com/article/2014/01/26...ipation_edition_crossfire_review#.UuYfh9L-IsY --best R9-290X CF scaling seen so far IMO.


AnandTech | Best Video Cards: January 2014


----------



## Skud (Jan 27, 2014)

^^ Still waiting for someone to test the R9 290/x CF on a PCIe 2.0 system.


----------



## vkl (Jan 30, 2014)

AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta Driver Brings Mantle Support, Frame Pacing Phase 2, HSA | PC Perspective

Mantle renderer now available in Battlefield 4 - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 4


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

Microsoft May Boost Xbox One


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

Laptop GPU Scaling: GeForce GTX Vs. Radeon HD - Tom


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

AMD better release some product based on R9 290 rather than re-branding older gpus


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2014)

NVIDIA Maxwell GM107 GPU pictured and detailed | VideoCardz.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 7, 2014)

Report: GeForce GTX 750 and 750 Ti to Carry GM107 GPU


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2014)

Hmm .. the most powerful gfx cards without the need of an extra power connector. Nvidia just took forever to make one but still it's better late than never


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2014)

Radeon R7 250X Review - Graphics Card - Tom's Hardware

geforce-gtx-titan-black-pictured-isnt-strictly-black

and the good read

*The Myths Of Graphics Card Performance: Debunked*


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

No, not another re-badge and waiting for the part II of Myths of graphics card performance.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> and the good read
> 
> *The Myths Of Graphics Card Performance: Debunked*


thanks for the share


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 13, 2014)

AMD Launches Radeon R7 265 | VideoCardz.com


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2014)

^^ My Head's spinning .. thanks for sharing though.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

topgear said:


> ^^ My Head's spinning .. thanks for sharing though.



I'm sick already ...here have some more

AMD Radeon R7-265 Review - Introduction


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

Good heavens, I think AMD is trying to make up for all the renaming competition it lost to nVidia for the past few years, history is repeating itself, first there is mantle, which will be platform specific, just like nVidia's PhysX was, so at the end, whoever is on top will always act crazy, waiting for the day when AMD flagship cards with 5% better performance will sell for $999


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

tkin said:


> Good heavens, I think AMD is trying to make up for all the renaming competition it lost to nVidia for the past few years, history is repeating itself, first there is mantle, which will be *platform specific*, just like nVidia's PhysX was, so at the end, whoever is on top will always act crazy, waiting for the day when AMD flagship cards with 5% better performance will sell for $999



Being so somehow it boosted performance of Intel entry level CPUs better than some APUs


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Being so somehow it boosted performance of Intel entry level CPUs better than some APUs


That was never really the issue was it? Just like MLAA, when nVidia released FXAA it was released for all platforms, unlike MLAA, and PhysX did look good on some games, nVidia kept it platform locked, same with Mantle, nothing to suggest it can't work it nVidia cards if AMD were to release the source code to public. I was just pointing out how things have changed since AMD became the GPU king in desktop as well as consoles, yet I don't see people protesting it as much as they did when nVidia did similar things


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes that's true, even G-sync more effective and visually explicit a tech is being criticized for being proprietary( i fail to understand why every time it has to be a charity?), free-sync tried to dump it hard , but was quickly found lacking feasibility issues trying to follow a s/w approach. Mantle was hyped much, one game, FPS gain..is the main story now, for the FPS gain part it sounds promising and it is but also limited to one title, but as i pointed out earlier, the reason world dint accept glide/3dfx can also threaten mantle  as well, deniable compatibility. DX11 is still out there large.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> yes that's true, even G-sync more effective and visually explicit a tech is being criticized for being proprietary( i fail to understand why every time it has to be a charity?), free-sync tried to dump it hard , but was quickly found lacking feasibility issues trying to follow a s/w approach. Mantle was hyped much, one game, FPS gain..is the main story now, for the FPS gain part it sounds promising and it is but also limited to one title, but as i pointed out earlier, the reason world dint accept glide/3dfx can also threaten mantle  as well, deniable compatibility. DX11 is still out there large.


I hate propitiatory cr@p, hated PhysX when I had the 580, same here, games like Witcher, Assassin's Creed, Metro, Red Faction Armageddon has showed us nothing is needed, RFA put PhysX to shame.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 14, 2014)

they should introduce  r7 265X just to piss people off


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2014)

IMO PhyX was not even something which meant FPS gains(if not turning it on used to put cards to knees ), said that i don't hate it much as it comes free with a card, and it was *not* something which can be called a must-have. Hence the idea of making it non-propitiatory was equally lame( who would deny their own studio-grown physics to it).


I don't find nvidia making too much effort to make it a hard SP for their cards now a days, neither charging extra for it, their pricing track has always been on the up-side anyway. Mantle on the other hand is actually giving boost to frame rate, which will attract many, specially those with strict budget and a lean towards MP experience in selective titles.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> IMO PhyX was not even something which meant FPS gains*(if not turning it on used to put cards to knees )*, said that i don't hate it much as it comes free with a card, and it was *not* something which can be called a must-have. Hence the idea of making it non-propitiatory was equally lame( who would deny their own studio-grown physics to it).
> 
> 
> I don't find nvidia making too much effort to make it a hard SP for their cards now a days, neither charging extra for it, their pricing track has always been on the up-side anyway. Mantle on the other hand is actually giving boost to frame rate, which will attract many, specially those with strict budget and a lean towards MP experience in selective titles.


I don't think so, it was strictly optional, if you turned it on, you get some fancy effects, but if you didn't have a nVidia card it will run on CPU and even high end CPUs were not able to handle it due to poor x87 code. You could always play without PhysX, it was never mandatory, it never crippled any game, all PhysX games ran fine on AMD, just you wouldn't get some fancy debris and fire effects.


PS: Even playing without PhysX you will still need the PhysX software as a lot of games use PhysX that ran on CPU without crippling it, and there are no settings for it, as it is the primary Physics engine for the game. It also runs on consoles as well.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 16, 2014)

tkin said:


> I don't think so, it was strictly optional, if you turned it on, you get some fancy effects, but if you didn't have a nVidia card it will run on CPU and even high end CPUs were not able to handle it due to poor x87 code. You could always play without PhysX, it was never mandatory, it never crippled any game, all PhysX games ran fine on AMD, just you wouldn't get some fancy debris and fire effects.
> 
> 
> PS: Even playing without PhysX you will still need the PhysX software as a lot of games use PhysX that ran on CPU without crippling it, and there are no settings for it, as it is the primary Physics engine for the game. It also runs on consoles as well.



i played BL2 a lot with phyx on, even turning it to medium made the game look awesome, but definitely without doubt it ran with lower FPs, a lot lower FPS. Batman AO,  metro 2033 and LL also had performance  impacts.


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> they should introduce  r7 265X just to piss people off



Down the road I think they have planned it also .. anyway, If AMD can keep lowering the pricing I won't mind the rebadge.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 17, 2014)

this looks very promising....



> Moving on to more detailed benchmarks. In AMD titles, like Tomb Raider or Battlefield 4 the difference is almost nonexistent. Other games follow the same path. We have a 5% (Tomb Raider) to 38% (COD) performance difference. The average is 20%, so it’s safe to assume that we are looking at *10-15% difference*.
> Let’s not forget Radeon R7 260X has 896 Stream Processors and 56 Texture Units, so it’s quite obvious that Maxwell is more powerful on architectural level, providing better performance with almost twice less power consumption.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Good heavens, I think AMD is trying to make up for all the renaming competition it lost to nVidia for the past few years, history is repeating itself, first there is mantle, which will be platform specific, just like nVidia's PhysX was, so at the end, whoever is on top will always act crazy, waiting for the day when AMD flagship cards with 5% better performance will sell for $999


At least Mantle helps to make a game run faster rather than slowing it down, unlike PhysX. lol.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

AMD A10-7850K Dual Graphics Performance - TechSpot


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 18, 2014)

Galaxy GeForce GTX 750 Ti exposed, can be overclocked to 1.35 GHz | VideoCardz.com...

almost 30% factory OC...


----------



## true_lies (Feb 18, 2014)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti and GeForce GTX 750 launched in India

Its a killer deal at those prices considering the 750 ti card performs better than the older 650 ti and the R7 260x, and almost similar to the 650 ti boost in some titles. And to mention its a *60 W* card. Sure lags behind R7 265, but AMD have not released the price for it yet.
Source


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

MD has it, yuppie, decent pricing as well.

Search - GTX 750

- - - Updated - - -

GTX 750ti ExtremeTech


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)

$149 Nvidia GTX 750 Ti unveiled; plays Titanfall better than Xbox One - GameSpot


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2014)

Can the GTX750 be sli'd?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

^^ nopes it does not have SLI support. This is clearly bottom of the barrel maxwell  , but superb performance for a card with that low 60 watt, ideal for mini ITX.


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)

wow the maxwell architecture looks pretty good,  any idea on the release dates of higher end cards?


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

the price seems good to me..
Zotac *GTX 750 ti 2gb ddr5* available for *12700* rs  (mdcomp)
Zotac *GTX 750 1gb ddr5 *available for *10000* rs  (mdcomp)


----------



## seamon (Feb 19, 2014)

snap said:


> wow the maxwell architecture looks pretty good,  any idea on the release dates of higher end cards?



more importantly when when will maxwell mobile cards be released?


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 19, 2014)

GTX 750 Ti or R7 260X? Which is better? I'm planning to upgrade my PC next month. My budget is 12k.


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2014)

^^Soon to be released R7 265 is better than both.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 19, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> GTX 750 Ti or R7 260X? Which is better? I'm planning to upgrade my PC next month. My budget is 12k.



GTX750Ti costs about 12.6k and R7 260X costs about 12.5k but GTX750Ti is better I think so.Wait for other members opinions also.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Black Has Fully-enabled GK110 Core


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 19, 2014)

AFAIK, R7 265 > GTX 750 Ti > R7 260X > GTX 750 > R7 260. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't get dragged into the never ending feud between Nvidia and AMD / ATI. While buying / suggesting make an informed decision [ I think we all do ] based on your preference and facts. If others don't agree with you don't be bothered : Majority can't be always right  Anyway, stop the offtopic discussion here and if any of you are planning to make a 60k dream rig go to some other thread / section. Simply this is not the place.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2014)

Avoid off-topic. One silly post which actually called for a reaction, the whole thread got derailed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2014)

GTX750Ti is still slower than GTX660 so its theoretically slower than GTX650Ti Boost also.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2014)

the advent of 750/750TI is certainly a very good thing,
due to this there would be some serious price cuts from AMD (and its so low already) not for current but the next generation cards and they'd be forced to make leaner and cooler cards too.
competition is good.

just see how far Nvidia has come from the power hungry laggards of the Fermi GTX 4XX series to the Maxwell series (750,750ti,780ti) although the pricing are not too great, all except 750,750ti.

if at all anything, AMD takes its price and power crowns seriously.

Things like best GPU below 75 watts, 150 watts
best GPU below 100$,150$,200$ etc you get the picture


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> the advent of 750/750TI is certainly a very good thing,
> *due to this there would be some serious price cuts from AMD* (and its so low already) not for current but the next generation cards and they'd be forced to make leaner and cooler cards too.
> competition is good.
> 
> ...




It's already been done, R7 265 is coming in stores next week at the same price of 750Ti and with an additional 15-20% performance and with matching power consumption. Similarly, the 260X has been dropped in the price level of 750 and offer around 10% extra performance, albeit at higher power consumption.

Now whether those prices will hold true in US is different matter altogether, expect the 265 to debut in India at similar price point of 750Ti.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 20, 2014)

Skud said:


> It's already been done, R7 265 is coming in stores next week at the same price of 750Ti and with an additional 15-20% performance and with matching power consumption.



750Ti has a TDP of 60watts and requires no power supply connector, whereas r7 265 has a TDP of 150 watts and requires 1 6 pin connector.

Now I have a query,
how is it that 750Ti runs off just the PCI slot without power connector, and yet Guru3d shows the Calculated TDP to be greater than 7790 at 92 watts?
where is it leeching the power from?
PCI slot can't provide more than 75watts if i am not wrong?


----------



## Skud (Feb 20, 2014)

*@ALL*

Kindly stay away from off-topic and needless posts.

@ASHISH65: post restored. That must have been done mistakenly, one on-topic post amidst a bunch of crap.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> 750Ti has a TDP of 60watts and requires no power supply connector, whereas r7 265 has a TDP of 150 watts and requires 1 6 pin connector.
> 
> Now I have a query,
> how is it that 750Ti runs off just the PCI slot without power connector, and yet Guru3d shows the Calculated TDP to be greater than 7790 at 92 watts?
> ...


well, TDP isn't really power consumed. It is rather talked about in regards to the amount of heat which should be taken care of for the device to function properly.

Then there are various ways through which companies rate their TDP.

If R7 265's TDP says 150w, doesn't mean that it consumes 150w. Same for GTX 750 Ti. R7 265 is HD 7850 anyway. R7 260 is HD 7790.

May be other review sites have readings representative of true picture.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2014)

can any1 list gpu's between 17k an 24k and which are worth buying in these categories........


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can any1 list gpu's between 17k an 24k and which are worth buying in these categories........


AMD R9 280X from Sapphire/HIS/Asus, you can get any.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> can any1 list gpu's between 17k an 24k and which are worth buying in these categories........



Exactly what tkin suggest also you can have Zotak for 5yrs warranty 
A member was negotiating for my gtx 770 amp and he said that MSI is selling gtx770 @24k which i doubt so if its true then you can go for it


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 21, 2014)

came across this thread on Erodov,
Guy with *HIS R9 280X(2x8pin) and Seasonic S12II 520* with 40amps on the +12V says the Computer won't boot up
so he gets Corsair GS 600 with 48 amps on 12V and the computer now boots up fine.

how is this possible?
All the reviews "Guru3d / Tomshardware" with exception of "TechPowerup" show the power consumption to be 240/245 watt which is 21 Amp for the card, and if i take into account the processor 90w (8 amp) it comes to a maximum 29 amp which is well within what the Seasonic S12ii 520 is rated to provide(40amps rated).
even this thread from MSI says it requires 30 amps for any normal system.
so what happened here?


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2014)

^ yes, that is odd. I'm using HD 6950 on a Corsair CX430v2. Full Load on the GPU 24 hours a day, it works fine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 21, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> came across this thread on Erodov,
> Guy with Seasonic S12II 520 with 40amps on the +12V says the Computer won't boot up
> so he gets Corsair GS 600 with 48 amps on 12V and the computer now boots up fine.
> 
> ...



probably a problem with the psu.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2014)

ico said:


> ^ yes, that is odd. I'm using HD 6950 on a Corsair CX430v2. Full Load on the GPU 24 hours a day, it works fine.



Hmm .. That's look like a solid PSU ? Mind telling what you are doing 24 hours a day with the GPU ? 

BTW, Time for some news :

Meet DopaMine, the 6-GPU case designed for Bitcoin miners and PC enthusiasts | PCWorld

Chinese New Year, Litecoin to Blame for AMD GPU Shortage, Price Hikes | Digital Trends


----------



## ZTR (Feb 22, 2014)

topgear said:


> Hmm .. That's look like a solid PSU ? Mind telling what you are doing 24 hours a day with the GPU ?



He is mining lol


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 22, 2014)

I forgot to mention that the card is an HIS R9 280x Dual X and comes with 2x8 pin connector slots
which makes his power consumption anything between 175-275 watts


estimation based on following
PCIe slot from mobo  75W
8 pin connectors 100W
6 pin Connectors 75W

so GPU can take anything between 175-275w at full load, reviews say its 240w though.
i5 3770 takes 80watts non overclocked
that makes a maximum of 355 watts on 12V rail, i.e 30amps(on load) to 33amps(headroom) give or take.

so why does he need 45-48 amps then?
even if he were to overclock the CPU, 12V load wouldn't have crossed 36 amps.

maybe his PSU was faulty? its not that Seasonic S12II 520 is infallible you know.
or maybe his operating temps crossed 50C(unlikely at february) and his PSU throttled its max load by 100-120 watts?
seasonic S12II520 capacitors are rated for 40C and do throttle their load at any higher temps.


p.s.
@ico CX430V2 is completely different than CX430
its a great PSU from what I read on Hardwaresecrets where its awarded Gold.
and its  500W PSU
my VX450 is gold too and is 550w.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> Exactly what tkin suggest also you can have Zotak for 5yrs warranty
> A member was negotiating for my gtx 770 amp and he said that *MSI is selling gtx770 @24k *which i doubt so if its true then you can go for it


Where where? Last I saw 770 was selling for 28k+, and the price I get locally thorough contacts is the best one.

- - - Updated - - -



funkysourav said:


> came across this thread on Erodov,
> Guy with *HIS R9 280X(2x8pin) and Seasonic S12II 520* with 40amps on the +12V says the Computer won't boot up
> so he gets Corsair GS 600 with 48 amps on 12V and the computer now boots up fine.
> 
> ...


Its all a lie, R9 280x is fine with 6+8 pin, adding the extra 8pin doesn't make a lot of difference, you'll hit OC wall even before consuming full power, GPU power estimate made by those websites is always overkill, a 600w PSU from any good vendor will run anything, incl GTX Titan.


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> Where where? Last I saw 770 was selling for 28k+, and the price I get locally thorough contacts is the best one.


I think he lies to me to lowball for a 5 month old 770 amp (Invoiced @36k)
(offered me 18k shipped ... lol)

I was sure that we wont see 770 OC at that price


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 22, 2014)

tkin said:


> Where where? Last I saw 770 was selling for 28k+, and the price I get locally thorough contacts is the best one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


But the question still remains why his PC failed to boot with the S12II520 powering the r9 280x?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> But the question still remains why his PC failed to boot with the S12II520 powering the r9 280x?


Most probably a defective unit, with the GPU power pins maybe? I'd seen CX430 powering GPUs it should never be able to.


----------



## vkl (Feb 22, 2014)

Seasonic s12ii 520w has one 6-pin PCIe and one 6+2 pin PCIe connector plugs,that HIS model requires two 8-pin PCIe plugs.
A 6-pin PCIe connector has one sense signal(sense0),8-pin one has two sense signals(sense0 and sense1).Through this sense pins GPU can know which type of connector it is connected to. 
6-pin connector plug is compatible with 8-pin GPU socket but it is upto the vendor's(HIS in this case) design whether it allows it to work in that mode or not power up.A 6-pin to 8-pin PCIe adapter like StarTech PCIEX68ADAP 6" PCI Express 6 pin to 8 pin Power Adapter Cable F-M - Newegg.com should have worked here.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 22, 2014)

vkl said:


> Seasonic s12ii 520w has one 6-pin PCIe and one 6+2 pin PCIe connector plugs,that HIS model requires two 8-pin PCIe plugs.
> A 6-pin PCIe connector has one sense signal(sense0),8-pin one has two sense signals(sense0 and sense1).Through this sense pins GPU can know which type of connector it is connected to.
> 6-pin connector plug is compatible with 8-pin GPU socket but it is upto the vendor's(HIS in this case) design whether it allows it to work in that mode or not power up.A 6-pin to 8-pin PCIe adapter like StarTech PCIEX68ADAP 6" PCI Express 6 pin to 8 pin Power Adapter Cable F-M - Newegg.com should have worked here.


I doubt that the user tried to connect it by 6 pins, he must've had an adapter or something.
gonna ask him and then confirm.


----------



## Techguy (Feb 22, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> AFAIK, R7 265 > GTX 750 Ti > R7 260X > GTX 750 > R7 260. Please correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes that's correct. Also, the GTX 750Ti ~ 7850


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 26, 2014)

AMD Launches Catalyst 14.2 Beta Drivers; Talks Linux


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

Techguy said:


> Yes that's correct. Also, the GTX 750Ti ~ 7850



750 ti at rs 7850?? where??


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 750 ti at rs 7850?? where??



he means 750 Ti is equivalent (more or less) in perf to HD 7850


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 26, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> he means 750 Ti is equivalent (more or less) in perf to HD 7850



i meant the price


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> AMD Launches Catalyst 14.2 Beta Drivers; Talks Linux



14.2 beta ? Hmm ... I've not even seen 14.1 final release version yet and I'm ore interested in the windows version 
AMD Catalyst 14.2 Beta Driver for Windows


----------



## vkl (Mar 5, 2014)

[Phoronix] Radeon Gallium3D Performance Gets Close To Catalyst On Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## true_lies (Mar 6, 2014)

Sapphire R7 265 now available @ $149 on newegg (sold-out). source
Could be priced around 10-11 k in India.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2014)

How do 265 performs against gtx 660 ?


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 6, 2014)

R9 280 non-X is here

AMD Launches $279 /

XFX already announced r9 280
XFX Releases Radeon R9 280 Double Dissipation Graphics Cards


----------



## true_lies (Mar 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> How do 265 performs against gtx 660 ?



Depends on the game. Lags behind 660 in BI and Grid 2, Similar or better performance in BF4, AC:BF and Metro LL. Check here


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> R9 280 non-X is here
> 
> AMD Launches $279 /
> 
> ...



Can't find any reviews of this even after 9 days of the launch.


----------



## kartikoli (Mar 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Can't find any reviews of this even after 9 days of the launch.



Strange as sapphire, powercolor, asus have also launched there cards


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

Mobile Maxwell is here:-

Nvidia announces its all-new GeForce 800M line of notebook GPUs | PCWorld


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 13, 2014)

NVIDIA Drops Driver Support for over a Hundred Graphics Cards


> NVIDIA has announced that its “legacy” products will no longer be supported by its drivers. The Release 340 drivers will be the last ones to bring optimizations for them.
> After that, NVIDIA will move all Direct3D 10 graphics processing units (GPUs) to legacy status, leaving only Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell cards supported.
> NVIDIA may still offer some bug fixes if any emerge after that point, but genuine driver refinements and feature additions will no longer happen.


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> NVIDIA Drops Driver Support for over a Hundred Graphics Cards



At least my Kepler is safe.

Besides we have another argument to prove to shopkeepers that GT 210 is bad but I don't believe that they'll believe anytime soon.


----------



## TheGibMaker (Mar 15, 2014)

Mobile Maxwell Summary :
boostAnandTech | NVIDIA
Pretty neat, IMO. also, either NVIDIA is a lying little runt, or we in for one hell of a performance upgrade in laptops. 
Buckle up, Jimbo! Yeehaw! :horse:


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> NVIDIA Drops Driver Support for over a Hundred Graphics Cards



Sooner or later this had to happen.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 20, 2014)

Newegg.com - SAPPHIRE DUAL-X 14-202-099 Radeon R9 280 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card
Newegg.com - XFX Black Edition Double D R9-280A-TDBD Radeon R9 280 3GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

a couple R9 280 has  appeared on Newegg, priced at the R9 280x launch price 299$
still no review though


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah, At last the first review 

Review: Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X - Graphics - HEXUS.net


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2014)

> During the Microsoft®-sponsored panel, DirectX: Evolving Microsoft's Graphics Platform, AMD revealed that it will support DirectX® 12 on all AMD Radeon™ GPUs that feature the *Graphics Core Next (GCN)* architecture.


**www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/amd-demonstrates-2014mar20.aspx



> In addition, NVIDIA will match Microsoft OS support for DX12. Over 70% of gaming PCs are now DX11 based. NVIDIA will support the DX12 API on all the DX11-class GPUs it has shipped; these belong to the *Fermi, Kepler and Maxwell* architectural families.


DirectX 12: A Major Stride for Gaming | NVIDIA Blog

All the pre GCN DX11 cards by AMD has been left in the lurch  
namely the HD 6000 and HD 5000 series (including my extremely capable HD 6850


but thankfully DX12 wouldn't be around earlier than 2015, but by my guess games will start pouring in only by 2016, games for DX11 only started appearing on a large scale only after 2 years of DX 11 release .


> However, don’t expect that to happen anytime soon. Microsoft expects to release DirectX 12 during the 2015 holiday season


*www.pcworld.com/article/2109596/directx-12-vs-mantle-comparing-pc-gamings-software-supercharged-future.html


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 23, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> **www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/amd-demonstrates-2014mar20.aspx
> 
> DirectX 12: A Major Stride for Gaming | NVIDIA Blog
> 
> ...



What will dx 12 bring in terms of graphics?


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> What will dx 12 bring in terms of graphics?





> So what does DirectX 12 mean for you, the consumer? Easy: It’s more efficient—and thus faster—than what came before, providing a leap ahead in graphics potential. Gosalia showed off DirectX 12’s power with a demonstration of the 3DMark benchmarking software. With DirectX 11, the machine’s four cores were unbalanced—one core carried most of the load, while the other three sat mostly idle.



I think its more of a Hardware optimization, games that support DX 12 will be more optimized for multiple CPU cores and stuff.

read this article for more info
DirectX 12 vs. Mantle: Comparing PC gaming's software-supercharged future | PCWorld


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 23, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> **www.amd.com/us/press-releases/Pages/amd-demonstrates-2014mar20.aspx
> 
> DirectX 12: A Major Stride for Gaming | NVIDIA Blog
> 
> ...



by that time, your 6850 will not be capable of playing many games


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 23, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> by that time, your 6850 will not be capable of playing many games


actually I am thankful for that, that I don't have to upgrade right now, and if I do upgrade, it won't matter much by 2016

By the time Dx12 becomes mainstream, I'd have an excuse and the monies to revamp my system.


----------



## mastermunj (Mar 24, 2014)

rock2702 said:


> What will dx 12 bring in terms of graphics?



It's for allowing game developers to do low level programming, just like old days, and draw more performance from underlying hardware. Games will be able to perform better on PCs relatively with same hardware (based on support) for DX12 optimized game.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 25, 2014)

Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games*media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-d3d,D-J-428167-22.png


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Nvidia Boasts New Driver Surpasses AMD's Mantle in Games*media.bestofmicro.com/nvidia-d3d,D-J-428167-22.png



Hope it affects my GPUs too.


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2014)

NVIDIA announces Titan Z: a $3,000 graphics computing powerhouse


----------



## ASHISH65 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nvidia Reveals Next-Generation "Pascal" GPU for 2016


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 6, 2014)

Any new nVidia gpus coming this year(for desktops)??I mean after the gtx 750


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2014)

Here's two links for you :
Rumor: Nvidia's 20nm Maxwell GPUs Delayed to 2015 | The Escapist
What's Next for NVIDIA's Modems? (NVDA)


----------



## vkl (Apr 7, 2014)

HARDOCP - ASUS ROG POSEIDON GTX 780 - ASUS ROG POSEIDON GTX 780 Video Card Review
Nice options for cooling and overclocking.


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> Here's two links for you :
> Rumor: Nvidia's 20nm Maxwell GPUs Delayed to 2015 | The Escapist
> What's Next for NVIDIA's Modems? (NVDA)


So no new nVidia gpus this year

Anyway thanx [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2014)

Well guys. the new king is here: R9 295X2. Armed with total of 5632 Stream Processors, 8GB of GDDR5 memory (4GB X 2), higher clock speed than R9 290X and a Hybrid Cooling solution, this beast is the perfect solution for 4K Gaming. Pricing will be around $1500 but the reviews show that it is faster than two Titan or 780 Ti in SLI while having significant lower price.
Check out the in depth review from Tomshardware: AMD Radeon R9 295X2 Graphics Card Review - Tom's Hardware


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

This might be interesting 
AnandTech | NVIDIA Releases 337.50 Beta Driver, Touts Significant Performance Improvements



> The end result has been that NVIDIA has been focusing on Mantle-enabled games for their driver performance improvements, doing what they can to improve performance within the confines of Direct3D 11. This has included Battlefield 4 and Thief so far, and we wouldn’t be surprised if NVIDIA undertook a similar effort for any future high-profile Mantle games. All things considered NVIDIA has an overall hardware performance advantage at the high end, but AMD’s Hawaii products are fast enough that NVIDIA needs to counter Mantle-derived performance improvements if they wish to stay on top, giving NVIDIA a very good reason to keep an eye on AMD and Mantle.


----------



## ravi847 (Apr 11, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 Detailed


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone up for R9 300 
*news.softpedia.com/news/First-Word...eon-R9-300-Series-Graphics-Cards-436948.shtml


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2014)

Everyone watch out for 2nd hand radeons: *www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34405-scrypt-mining-gold-rush-finally-ends
You'll see them in India as well, I remember seeing a post in digit forum about a very cheap desktop with 2x radeon cards, stay away.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2014)

tkin said:


> Everyone watch out for 2nd hand radeons: *www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34405-scrypt-mining-gold-rush-finally-ends
> You'll see them in India as well, I remember seeing a post in digit forum about a very cheap desktop with 2x radeon cards, stay away.



next what ASIC Mining, BTW TFS


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Everyone watch out for 2nd hand radeons: *www.fudzilla.com/home/item/34405-scrypt-mining-gold-rush-finally-ends
> You'll see them in India as well, I remember seeing a post in digit forum about a very cheap desktop with 2x radeon cards, stay away.



can u please explain what is this scrypt gpu mining


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

kamal_saran said:


> can u please explain what is this *scrypt gpu mining*


Its like a cheat fund, its a scam, a very elaborate one, there was once a promise floating in web, that one can become rich by running some program and solving some maths, and then they will be awarded a virtual currency which Governments all around the world will accept without a question and trade against real money. It hadn't happened yet, most probably never will, some online shops do accept that currency, mostly selling illegal stuff like drugs(darknet) etc.


----------



## amjath (Apr 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Its like a cheat fund, its a scam, a very elaborate one, there was once a promise floating in web, that one can become rich by running some program and solving some maths, and then they will be awarded a virtual currency which Governments all around the world will accept without a question and trade against real money. It hadn't happened yet, most probably never will, some online shops do accept that currency, mostly selling illegal stuff like drugs(darknet) etc.



Come on bro thats too harsh


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> Come on bro thats too harsh


Its true, what will people do wit bitcoins, a lot of countries like India has officially denounced them even, atleast if you own cash its yours, what will happen if someone hacks your pc and steals the coins, or better yet, your hdd goes down taking your bitcoins with it, not to mention the lack of any regulatory body makes it a gamble: *blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/07/02/beware-the-risks-of-the-bitcoin-winklevii-outline-the-downside/

Read the comments here: *www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/27/hard-drive-bitcoin-landfill-site

And this also: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Gox


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> Its true, what will people do wit bitcoins, a lot of countries like India has officially denounced them even, atleast if you own cash its yours, what will happen if someone hacks your pc and steals the coins, or better yet, your hdd goes down taking your bitcoins with it, not to mention the* lack of any regulatory body makes it a gamble*: *blogs.wsj.com/moneybeat/2013/07/02/beware-the-risks-of-the-bitcoin-winklevii-outline-the-downside/
> 
> Read the comments here: *www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/27/hard-drive-bitcoin-landfill-site
> 
> And this also: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mt._Gox



isn't that one of the advantage of cryptocurrencies, the anonymity ?


----------



## tkin (Apr 20, 2014)

snap said:


> isn't that one of the advantage of cryptocurrencies, the anonymity ?


And so is the flaw. People want to use cryptocurrencies to avoid paying taxes, or buying/selling illegal content, no government is interested to know what you do with your 1bn after you had paid taxes(maybe brazil), so most people who are using it are either criminals or those who want to be a millionaire overnight doing absolutely nothing(electricity bills and hardware costs extra), so there's no guarantee that the other side will hold on to the deal.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 21, 2014)

topgear said:


> Anyone up for R9 300
> *news.softpedia.com/news/First-Word...eon-R9-300-Series-Graphics-Cards-436948.shtml



wtf i just bought my 280x..............


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2014)

This the world of hardware mate. Nothing is True, Everything is permitted


----------



## Piyush (Apr 21, 2014)

tkin said:


> And so is the flaw. People want to use cryptocurrencies to avoid paying taxes, or buying/selling illegal content, no government is interested to know what you do with your 1bn after you had paid taxes(maybe brazil), so most people who are using it are either criminals or those who want to be a millionaire overnight doing absolutely nothing(electricity bills and hardware costs extra), so there's no guarantee that the other side will hold on to the deal.


There was a news recently... where someone was found dead. The guy was a prominent figure in this bitcoining scenario, dont remember correctly.


----------



## tkin (Apr 21, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> wtf i just bought my 280x..............


And when R9 300 launches you'll find out your 280x is still very good vfm. Don't think R9 380x having 2x+ performance of 280x will launch at same price.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 30, 2014)

Scaling is good enough across games except BF4?!, WTF

*www.hardocp.com/article/2014/04/29/amd_radeon_r9_295x2_crossfire_video_card_review


----------



## sam_738844 (May 3, 2014)

*videocardz.com/50430/powercolor-teasing-radeon-r9-295x2-devil13

Awesomest looking card. That is.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 6, 2014)

*www.hardocp.com/article/2014/05/05/pny_gtx_780_xlr8_oc_edition_video_card_review#.U2hmQIGSxWI

PNY GTX 780 XLR8 OC Really impressive figures, especially when pitted against 290X


Even in Hybrid CF 295X2 and 290X, scaling has improved a lot

*www.digitalstormonline.com/unlocke...-crossfire-review-multi-gpu-scaling-idnum251/


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

Is R9 270 worth the bump in price over R9 265 in performance per dollar?


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2014)

^yep, you can google the benchmarks.


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2014)

This says otherwise


Spoiler



*tpucdn.com/reviews/Sapphire/R7_265_Dual-X/images/perfdollar.gif


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2014)

^the graph would depend on where we live. Its not universal....


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Is R9 270 worth the bump in price over R9 265 in performance per dollar?



270 is costly here. for how much are you getting it?


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

15K ^^

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=119688]true_lies[/MENTION]
Thats performance per currency spent.... meaning how much value for money it is. 
And hat I was asking anyways.


----------



## Pasapa (May 6, 2014)

for 13k r9 270 is a steal, go for it...


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

Sorry it was 15K 

13K for 265 here


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Sorry it was 15K
> 
> 13K for 265 here



*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-265-2gb-ddr5-dual-x.html
you can get 270x for 15.5k, so better choose 265 or 270x.


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

I cant go for 270x coz it will make me to change my PSU, CPU too
Will stick with 265 then


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 6, 2014)

Piyush said:


> I cant go for 270x coz it will make me to change my PSU, CPU too
> Will stick with 265 then



your current configuration?


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2014)

Athlon II x4 635
CM GX450 bronze (not the old gx series but new one)


----------



## Cilus (May 6, 2014)

What is the current at the 12V rail of your PSU?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

Cilus said:


> What is the current at the 12V rail of your PSU?



*www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/gx-series/gx-450w/
This might help


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> *www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/gx-series/gx-450w/
> This might help



it should handle 270x perfectly fine. make sure you do not overclock anything.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it should handle 270x perfectly fine. make sure you do not overclock anything.



Well it will be on the boundary line, no?
Also, since its 2-3 yrs old so I'm adding 20% of capacitor ageing factor too. 

Anyways lets suppose the psu will be able to handle 270X, my next question will be : Is the bump in price of 270X over 270 worth it?
I mostly play games like Dota2, Ghost Recon Phantoms, Skyrim, Borderlands 2 (which are not very much GPU intensive). But I also have a sweet spot for games like Witcher 3, GTA V, Watchdogs,  etc (all of those which belong to series well known for GPU hunger)

- - - Updated - - -

And wont my CPU will be bottlenecking the GPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well it will be on the boundary line, no?
> Also, since its 2-3 yrs old so I'm adding 20% of capacitor ageing factor too.
> 
> Anyways lets suppose the psu will be able to handle 270X, my next question will be : Is the bump in price of 270X over 270 worth it?
> ...



*www.anandtech.com/show/7503/the-amd-radeon-r9-270x-270-review-feat-asus-his/16
Witcher 3, GTA V, Watchdogs, all are/going to be demanding both on cpu and gpu as well.
regarding bottleneck, i am not too sure. it is still considerably slower(around 20-30fps) than i3 2120 though.


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *www.anandtech.com/show/7503/the-amd-radeon-r9-270x-270-review-feat-asus-his/16
> Witcher 3, GTA V, Watchdogs, all are/going to be demanding both on cpu and gpu as well.
> regarding bottleneck, i am not too sure. it is still considerably slower(around 20-30fps) than i3 2120 though.



So what do you suggest?
Also, can you find me a benchmark in which 265, 270 and 270x are compared?

- - - Updated - - -

btw 270X for 14.5K here

- - - Updated - - -

MSI R7 265 abv for 12.7K and Sapphire DualX 265 for 13.4 from flipkart


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

Piyush said:


> So what do you suggest?
> Also, can you find me a benchmark in which 265, 270 and 270x are compared?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



see here *www.anandtech.com/show/7754/the-amd-radeon-r7-265-r7-260-review-feat-sapphire-asus/5
remember some members have  bad experiences from snapdeal. just take enough care of the seller. 14.5k is definitely a good price for the 270x.
if you can upgrade to atleast fx 6300, it will be really good. what is your current mobo?


----------



## Piyush (May 7, 2014)

880GMA AM3 board


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

Post the manufacturer and complete model no. Hint : use cpu-z 

Anyway, AM3 board is not going to support AM3+ cpu and here's a nice deal on Sapphire DualX 265 :
*mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-265-2gb-ddr5-dual-x.html


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

topgear said:


> Post the manufacturer and complete model no. Hint : use cpu-z
> 
> Anyway, AM3 board is not going to support AM3+ cpu and here's a nice deal on Sapphire DualX 265 :
> *mdcomputers.in/sapphire-graphics-card-r7-265-2gb-ddr5-dual-x.html



mobo: 
IIRC we both have same CPU (Athlon II x4 635 or was it Phenom 945 BE)
PSU 

I dont wanna upgrade anything, will be adding GPU only. So what do you think will be best deal? Can spend upto 15-16K


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

Go for the R9 270x if you have the money lol..


----------



## sam_738844 (May 8, 2014)

R9 +1


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Go for the R9 270x if you have the money lol..





sam_738844 said:


> R9 +1


I have the dough. But what about bottlenecking and PSU wattage?

- - - Updated - - -

Just did some research... 270X will be risky . My PSU will come in "just sufficient" category.
So I'll either go for 270 if I got a good deal or will settle with 265 .

If I take 265 as base 100% for performance scale

265: 130W with 1x 6pin, 100%, avb @ 12.2K
270: 150W with 1x 6pin, 109%, avb @ 13.5K
270x: 170W with 2x 6pin, 121%, avb @ 15K


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

pff, go for the 270


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

So I'm confirming R9 270 then. Will wait for    [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] or    [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]  response for the final decision. Or any guy who had some sort of experience with MDcomputers can hop in.
Will be ordering it from MDcomputers. Since I will be asking them for the first time, wanna know about their service and all.
The price will be same for Delhi-NCR region or they will include some delivery charges?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 9, 2014)

Radeon R9 295X2 8 GB In CrossFire: Gaming At 4K

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-295x2-crossfire-performance,3808.html

- - - Updated - - -



Piyush said:


> So I'm confirming R9 270 then. Will wait for    [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] or    [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION]  response for the final decision. Or any guy who had some sort of experience with MDcomputers can hop in.
> Will be ordering it from MDcomputers. Since I will be asking them for the first time, wanna know about their service and all.
> The price will be same for Delhi-NCR region or they will include some delivery charges?



+1 anytime for any R9 series cards. more VFM than any R7. For md info ask anirbandd or cilus.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2014)

mdcomputer and Vedant both are very reliable shops and check both of them for their final prices (Product Cost + Shipping). Here is the link of Vedant: *vedantcomputers.com/ and this is the shop from where Gameranand has purchased his 1.5L rig.
Now regarding the PSU thing, I think you're opt for 270 instead of 270X due to the lower capacity. Now 270 is just a slightly lower clocked 270X and there is no other differeces between those two. Also the price differences are very very small now a days. So buy a 270X and downclock it by 100MHz and it will come to the same power envelom of R9 270. Regarding price, if you're opting for the Sapphire Dual X version, currently snapdeal is offering the cheapest Online price, 14.7K. Link: *www.snapdeal.com/product/sapphire-radeon-r9-270x-2gbddr5/1555288064


----------



## Piyush (May 9, 2014)

Umm then whats the point of getting a 270X if I'm going to downclock it? Also, will the TDP come down to 150W from 180W as well?
Personally, I have mixed feeling for Snapdeal and its retailers. So will buy from MD /Ved

- - - Updated - - -

Also I might add another HDD and OC my slow CPU a lil bit... like 100-200 MHz. Thats why I was thinking to maintain a space for these. What do you think now   [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] ?

- - - Updated - - -

This thread is derailing coz of me.. so I bumped my thread
my thread
Mods plz dlt or move my posts to the mentioned thread if required.


----------



## Cilus (May 9, 2014)

The point of getting a 270X is the price is almost same and in future if you upgrade your PSU, you can use the card to its full potential. And yes, downclocking will reduce the TDP to 270's level.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 14, 2014)

Palit GTX 780 6GB, FB dint help much but i'm really surprised to see the SLI perf in some games nearing to 295X2

**hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/69713-palit-geforce-gtx-780-jetstream-6gb-sli/*


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Well it will be on the boundary line, no?
> Also, since its 2-3 yrs old so I'm adding 20% of capacitor ageing factor too.
> 
> Anyways lets suppose the psu will be able to handle 270X, my next question will be : Is the bump in price of 270X over 270 worth it?
> ...



you are kidding right???


----------



## 101gamzer (May 15, 2014)

^^Skyrim is not a GPU intensive game it is a CPU intensive game huh ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

Its neither a CPU intensive nor a GPU intensive game


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Its neither a CPU intensive nor a GPU intensive game



try running it on hd 4000 on an i7 3770k (i hav)...........

- - - Updated - - -

ok i dnt hav proper knowledge on this but what  i read somewhere was AMD's mantle reduces cpu bottleneck from games???


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> try running it on hd 4000 on an i7 3770k (i hav)...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ok i dnt hav proper knowledge on this but what  i read somewhere was AMD's mantle reduces cpu bottleneck from games???



HD 4000 is not a gaming GPU, even then I hear it should handle med settings 1366x768 pretty fine


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> try running it on hd 4000 on an i7 3770k (i hav)...........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ok i dnt hav proper knowledge on this but what  i read somewhere was AMD's mantle reduces cpu bottleneck from games???



that is benificiable for the lower end cpus(apus) afaik.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is benificiable for the lower end cpus(apus) afaik.



won't it help to reduce bottleneck for [MENTION=89186]Piyush[/MENTION]


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2014)

BTW do I need HDMI cable to get full HD graphics in game? Im using the supplied VGA-DVI cable right now


----------



## Pasapa (May 15, 2014)

^uh no you don't need it..


----------



## Piyush (May 15, 2014)

Then HDMI cable is only for TVs where VGA to DVI isnt present?
If not, whats the need of HDMI cable in computer setups?


----------



## Cilus (May 16, 2014)

get a HDMI cable, cost will be around 500 bucks for a good quality one. HDMI transfer lossless digital video and audio signals to the display, without any loss of quality whereas VGA needs to convert the signal to analogue 1st resulting quality loss.


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2014)

Then I will also require a converter too. How much it will cost?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

i dnt remember who but some one told me something like to check my gpu he said  some r9 280x cards are actually r9 290's with 280x firmware because they were short on 280's tat time...

is this true???


----------



## ZTR (May 16, 2014)

That's was for 290x with 290 firmware


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

ZTR said:


> That's was for 290x with 290 firmware



i remember he mentioned 280x only........ i know its impossible to do tat anyway..........


----------



## nomad47 (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i remember he mentioned 280x only........ i know its impossible to do tat anyway..........



280 and 290 are of entirely different architecture. However AMD indeed supplied some 290 cards that were actually locked 290x. So users could possibly unlock them to 290x's potential. But they are in the initial stocks majorly. Rare now.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 17, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> 280 and 290 are of entirely different architecture. However AMD indeed supplied some 290 cards that were actually locked 290x. So users could possibly unlock them to 290x's potential. But they are in the initial stocks majorly. Rare now.



OC UK actually unlocked them and had them for sell


----------



## nomad47 (May 17, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> OC UK actually unlocked them and had them for sell



Yep. Many in the OC forum unlocked their 290 using Asus Bios for 290x


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

The insane just got insaner  

*wccftech.com/geforce-gtx-titan-appears-amazon-ebay/


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2014)

*www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-tonga-gpu-efficient,26811.html - with such funny name be it Tonga or bonga  I'm sure AMD will price it right and this is going to redefine what should be called low end gaming graphics card. The day is coming soon when R7 240 like cards will take the place of low end HTPC come gaming card like GT210 / HD6450


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

AMD includes Crytek's Cry Engine in Mantle.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 22, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> AMD includes Crytek's Cry Engine in Mantle.



this news is too old buddy  same when UE4 was adopted with gameworks


----------



## nomad47 (May 22, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> this news is too old buddy  same when UE4 was adopted with gameworks



Oh! AMD posted it on their Facebook page as happy to announce that. So I thought this is new. My bad.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2014)

*www.anandtech.com/show/8001/sapphire-r9-290x-vaporx-8gb-hits-retail-uk-only-600


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2014)

topgear said:


> *www.anandtech.com/show/8001/sapphire-r9-290x-vaporx-8gb-hits-retail-uk-only-600



what will happen if we dnt screw the gpu in our case properly?


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> what will happen if we dnt *screw* the gpu in our case properly?



The question has the answer in it 

- - - Updated - - -

*sigh* two more cards..again

*videocardz.com/50548/asus-announces-strix-r9-280-strix-gtx-780


----------



## adityak469 (May 25, 2014)

Not sure if old news or not but,

Nvidia GT 740 spotted with 128bit interface and 1gb DDR5. Galaxy's GT 740 requires 6pin while Gainward's GT 740 can run with pci-slot only.

I don't get it.  one requires a 6 pin, other doesn't


----------



## nomad47 (May 27, 2014)

*videocardz.com/50583/amd-catalyst-14-6-brings-eyefinity-mixed-resolutions-support

Multimonitor with different resolutions (eyefinity 3.0), watch dogs optimization etc


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2014)

AMD low to mid range gpus :

R7 265 > 260X [ HD 7790 ] > 260

R7 250X [ HD 7770 ]  > HD7750 > 250 [ HD 7730 ] > 240

R5 230 [ HD 6450 ]


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Tonga...*

AMD Radeon R9 M295X with Tonga GPU has 32 Compute Units | VideoCardz.com


----------



## seamon (Jun 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> *Tonga...*
> 
> AMD Radeon R9 M295X with Tonga GPU has 32 Compute Units | VideoCardz.com



GTX 880MX will probably cream it with ARM CPU and Maxwell core.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 4, 2014)

ASUS GeForce GTX 780 STRIX 6 GB Graphics Card Review - Article - Guide


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

Corsair on the GPU cooling market 
Our Hands-On of the Corsair HG10 GPU Water Cooling Bracket
AnandTech | Corsair Presents the Hydro Series HG10 GPU Liquid Cooling Bracket


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 6, 2014)

Galaxy just reinstated a dual PCB glory with Darbeevision in a new 750ti.

Galaxy shows off GeForce GTX 750 Ti with DarbeeVision chip | VideoCardz.com

other news..

AMD FirePro W8100 spotted in the wild | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 13, 2014)

HARDOCP - ASUS STRIX GTX 780 OC 6GB - ASUS STRIX GTX 780 OC 6GB Review - Exclusive




> In our reviews the GTX 780 Ti would be compared to R9 290X, but we have to consider the price of the video card in this situation. Those looking to buy the ASUS STRIX GTX 780 OC 6GB video card at this price would also consider an AMD Radeon R9 290X 4GB video card since these are in the same price range, so we had no choice but to compare in this way.
> 
> We were actually quite shocked how the results turned out. We thought the ASUS STRIX GTX 780 OC 6GB would get blown away by the XFX Radeon R9 290X Double Dissipation video card we were using, which ensures a 1GHz clock speed in all games. We were wrong.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 15, 2014)

ok so i just found this - Import Data of GM200. Look at the first listing. Looks like nVidia is making something big, possibly a new Tegra GPU as GTX GPUs should cost that much.

PS-GM means Geforce Maxwell.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 26, 2014)

Report: Intel Looking for Access to Mantle API

Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 1, 2014)

Rumor: AMD Updating R9 280 with Efficient Tonga GPU



> Whether the new GPU will be fabricated on a 20 nm lithographic process also remains uncertain, though it is certain that the GPU will be a lot more efficient than the older Tahiti Pro GPU due to architectural changes. Performance will probably be identical to that of the old R9 280, as it wouldn’t exactly make sense to build a card with the same name that performs differently.



Tonga


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Report: Intel Looking for Access to Mantle API
> 
> Interesting, isn't it?



Cool. AMD is really working to improve power efficiency.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 1, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Report: Intel Looking for Access to Mantle API
> 
> Interesting, isn't it?



Ah good for us gamers.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 3, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880 pictured? | VideoCardz.com

AMD To Slash Radeon R9 280X and Radeon R9 280 "Tahiti" Cards Prices - Preparing For Tonga GPU Launch


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Report: Intel Looking for Access to Mantle API
> 
> Interesting, isn't it?



Intel is really working hard and well to improve graphics performance.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2014)

Sounds too good to be true  But if MS can work with unix based softwares then there may be possibilities.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 6, 2014)

GPU rumor mill: Leaked shots of GTX 880 surface point to 8GB of RAM, while AMD plans August update | ExtremeTech

Report: GTX 880 PCB Pictured


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 7, 2014)

2 GHz, aint that fast?!

EVGA and K|NGP|N Break New World Record with First True 2GHz on GTX 780 Ti | techPowerUp


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

Really commendable but too bad as we don't get to buy evga products as there's no proper distributor anymore.

BTW, looking at the specs GTX 880 is going to be huge and looking at the efficiency of 750 ti I think Maxwell will take care of the power consumption and heat nicely.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 8, 2014)

NVIDIA preparing four Maxwell GM204 SKUs | VideoCardz.com

Nvidia may skip 20nm process technology, jump straight to 16nm | KitGuru


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 13, 2014)

NVIDIA Maxwell GM200 spotted, the new GTX TITAN II core? | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thoughts on AMD Mantle, DirectX 12 and The Future of Gaming


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

AMD Assures 20nm Products in 2015 - 16nm FinFET in 2016, Upcoming GPUs To Use Existing 28nm Process


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 22, 2014)

Nvidia to release GeForce GTX 870, GTX 880 in October or November


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 22, 2014)

Check this Thread at notebookreview. Starting from Post #181

Brace yourself: NEW MAXWELL CARDS INCOMING! - Page 19


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 22, 2014)

wow 30% more performance than a 780Ti!!!
We need Maxwell now!!!
Hope they don't price it like crazy


----------



## tkin (Jul 23, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> wow 30% more performance than a 780Ti!!!
> We need Maxwell now!!!
> *Hope they don't price it like crazy*


It's nVidia, long gone the era of 8800GT or GTX460.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

tkin said:


> It's nVidia, long gone the era of *8800GT *or GTX460.



much sigh


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> much sigh



In India that is. Rest of the world, still Okay mate.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

Report: GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 880 to be Unvieled in Mid September - Price and VRAM Revealed


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 1, 2014)

topgear said:


> Report: GTA V to Have AMD Mantle Support



That's good. It will make getting high fps (or more eye candy) easier.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 1, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That's good. It will make getting high fps (or more eye candy) easier.



i thought mantle only is useful for lower cpus......


----------



## vkl (Aug 4, 2014)

HARDOCP - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290X TRI-X OC - SAPPHIRE VAPOR-X R9 290X TRI-X OC Video Card Review


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 5, 2014)

An interesting article. 

Asus Poseidon GTX 780 review: Hybrid air/water cooling takes down the R9 295X2 | ExtremeTech


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2014)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 870 "Maxwell" Specifications Analysis - 13 SMM Units With 2nd Generation 1664 CUDA Cores, Performance Benchmarked


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 12, 2014)

Is 870/880 28nm?


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 12, 2014)

kartikoli said:


> Is 870/880 28nm?



As per speculations so far, yes.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 23, 2014)

AMD Radeon R9 285 Features 1,792 Stream Processors | techPowerUp

AMD Radeon R9 285 Clock Speeds and Pricing Revealed | techPowerUp


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2014)

very interesting ... eager to see how much power actually it needs.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> very interesting ... Eager to see how much power actually it needs.



max 190w tdp


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2014)

What I'm looking for is some actual power consumption figures as it's based on the Tonga architecture ... I've some huge expectations from it  Anyway, here goes the first card :
ASUS Radeon R9 285 Strix Graphics Card


----------



## chris (Aug 29, 2014)

NVIDIA to skip GeForce 800 series, GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 mid-September

Only at VC: NVIDIA to skip GeForce 800 series, GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 mid-September | VideoCardz.com


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's an interesting article :
The Past, Present, and Future of the GPU According to Nvidia and AMD - GameSpot


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2014)

Only Specific Radeon GPUs Will Work With AMD FreeSync Monitors

AMD Launches Tonga Powered Radeon R9 285 Graphics Card - Performance On Par With Radeon R9 280X At $249 US

i think this card should have been out at least 6 months ago, I cant really comment on its success/failure since its placed at a very narrow price-point gap bewteen r9-280 and r9 280x, also in performance, and announced officially to take out a timeworn, exceedingly popular card which is already been used to half-death.


----------



## amjath (Sep 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Only Specific Radeon GPUs Will Work With AMD FreeSync Monitors
> 
> AMD Launches Tonga Powered Radeon R9 285 Graphics Card - Performance On Par With Radeon R9 280X At $249 US
> 
> i think this card should have been out at least 6 months ago, I cant really comment on its success/failure since its placed at a very narrow price-point gap bewteen r9-280 and r9 280x, also in performance, and announced officially to take out a timeworn, exceedingly popular card which is already been used to half-death.





> I mentioned previously that the total cost of FreeSync is around $10 but that is the MSRP and the AIBs are completely free to charge you any amount of premium they want.


so which monitor are all free sync enabled monitors


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> so which monitor are all free sync enabled monitors



The ones which does not exist.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 5, 2014)

NVIDIA Tweaking GeForce GTX 770 Price to Compete with R9 285 | techPowerUp


----------



## topgear (Sep 6, 2014)

Good news  $25 price premium for lower power consumption and ~10% better performance is justified enough.


----------



## Makx (Sep 7, 2014)

Radeon R9 295 X2 gets a $500 price cut to $999 - The Tech Report
PowerColor Radeon R9 295x2 8GB - Rs. 60,209.40


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 10, 2014)

How many actually buy those beastly cards


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> How many actually buy those beastly cards



Many people buy those. More people buy them for computing than for gaming.


----------



## tkin (Sep 10, 2014)

Tech_Wiz said:


> How many actually buy those beastly cards


A lot less than the number of people who will spend 80k to get the iPhone 6


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 11, 2014)

lol Seriously. Apple Phones are so much over priced.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 11, 2014)

NVIDIA Maxwell Geforce GTX 970 Specs Leak Out - 1664 CUDA Cores, 1Ghz+ Clock and 4GB GDDR5 At

Galaxy GeForce GTX 970 GC pictured | VideoCardz.com


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 18, 2014)

NVIDIA Maxwell GeForce GTX 980 and GeForce GTX 970 Performance Numbers Leaked - GTX 980 15% Faster Than R9 290X, GTX 970 10% Faster Than R9 290

The wait is almost over.


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> NVIDIA Maxwell GeForce GTX 980 and GeForce GTX 970 Performance Numbers Leaked - GTX 980 15% Faster Than R9 290X, GTX 970 10% Faster Than R9 290
> 
> The wait is almost over.



IMO The performance is not upto the mark, I mean AMD Tonga will be neck to neck with this. So no real winner :/


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 18, 2014)

amjath said:


> IMO The performance is not upto the mark, I mean AMD Tonga will be neck to neck with this. So no real winner :/


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


>



Care to explain, also new gen amd cards coming next month.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 19, 2014)

Impressive results, I can't imagine 970 @350$ that will be like 350*75=26250 INR roughly. If this happen then we will see price drop for R9 series

Ready for upgrade guys


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 19, 2014)

I am eyeing that 280 & 280X for my future GFX Upgrade from existing 560Ti (Running out of Juice since I shifted to Full HD Gaming). 

Hope they get some slash in price with these launches


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

Maxwell Reviews

@Fanboys!  Bring it on.. 

EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 4 GB Review | techPowerUp --> Faster than 290X in many benchmarks. ( and its a 970)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 SLI Review | techPowerUp --> yes a 660$ combo faster than 295X2

ASUS Strix GTX 970 OC 4 GB Review | techPowerUp

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming OC review - Conclusion

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 G1 Gaming review - Conclusion

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming review - Conclusion

*www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review,1.html

*www.extremetech.com/computing/1904...-gpu-that-will-make-everyone-an-nvidia-fanboy


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2014)

*The Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 Review :Maxwell Mark 2*

It's good to be back !


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

^^Even a biased (almost paid) site like that finally managed to draw a positive review line, hmm, nvidia really did good this time.

Even hardocp too, who may be in the last decade, had awarded gold award to a very very very few nvidia gpus, price cut or not

HARDOCP - Conclusion - NVIDIA Maxwell GPU GeForce GTX 980 Video Card Review


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2014)

^^ It's a groundbreaking gpu design considering the performance and efficiency.
What's more astounding is the opencl compute performance. It beats 290x in compute(open-cl) handsdown.


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2014)

If the prices for 970 is around 24k [770 ~@30k at launch] then I will take back my word posted above. I might go for Nvidia


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

Just saying, that everyone is entitled to their opinion and choice of products they buy, but it also should be impartial to judge the product, buying or not, by comparing its key-factors like price in a consumer space where is already inflated for no reason.

Its been half a year  the prices of  GTX 780, GTX 770 has been slashed ALL OVER the WORLD except India. GTX 770 has no where, NOWHERE been at that price point except India, I tell you what, GTX 970 will NOT be there with 24K tag in India, because of plane inflation, never at launch at least... and you will never switch to nvidia products here for the same reason.


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^Even a biased (almost paid) site like that finally managed to draw a positive review line, hmm, nvidia really did good this time.
> 
> Even hardocp too, who may be in the last decade, had awarded gold award to a very very very few nvidia gpus, price cut or not
> 
> HARDOCP - Conclusion - NVIDIA Maxwell GPU GeForce GTX 980 Video Card Review



Can you please elaborate? 
Are Anandtech reviews bad/biased?

Nvidia bring in the mobile guns xD


----------



## vkl (Sep 19, 2014)

some gtx 980 and gtx970 cards are already available at mdcomputers. 
This one is a sweet deal at the moment.: ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90101-10P - ZT-90101-10P - )
Takes away the vfm factor of r9 290 Tri-X


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

see see, still 29500 INR !! In what way a 329$ card gets to 30K in India I can not fathom  why god


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2014)

vkl said:


> some gtx 980 and gtx970 cards are already available at mdcomputers.
> This one is a sweet deal at the moment.: ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90101-10P - ZT-90101-10P - )
> Takes away the vfm factor of r9 290 Tri-X



Will Indians actually switch to 970 now?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can you please elaborate?
> Are Anandtech reviews bad/biased?
> 
> Nvidia bring in the mobile guns xD



No man none of the reviews are bad or biased.
Anandtech has gone gaga over Maxwell in their reviews. All of them are positive by a great degree.

By the mobile comment they meant Nvidia's design philosophy of building from bottom to top rather than the other way i.e one architecture build for all, from mobile to desktop.The scaling proves this design trend to be true to nvidia's word. Their next tegra iteration will implement Maxwell.  

Check tomshardware's review. 

Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 And 970 Review

Maxwell has shaken the gpu market. 970 at $330 , edges 290x. 
Even with mantle API, 980 maintains a big lead. With 28nm fabrication constraints, the design team has done a fabulous job.
Both the GPU's aren't power hungry and yet showcase earth shattering performance.
Open-cl performance has also improved exponentially considering 980 beating 290X.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Can you please elaborate?
> Are Anandtech reviews bad/biased?
> 
> Nvidia bring in the mobile guns xD



No i will not, i will not denigrate a review site or forum just because they are swayed to a line of product, may be they are loyal or simply has a center of value in their site for that product or organization that makes it. Its same everywhere, true in other LoBs, loyalty runs everywhere, sometimes its our job to be biased to some and nitpick in other's 


Tom's is up

*Nvidia Maxwell Power Consumption Overview*

Some OC records

GTX 980 Breaks Several World Records


----------



## vkl (Sep 19, 2014)

even the launch prices of most 399$ r9 290 here was like ~34-38k,it took some time for them to come to ~32k levels. We might see some drops in gtx 970's price here with time.
I do agree that the likes of gtx680,gtx770 were priced relatively higher than what should have been for many months here.



sam_738844 said:


> No i will not, i will not denigrate a review site or forum just because they are swayed to a line of product, may be they are loyal or simply has a center of value in their site for that product or organization that makes it. Its same everywhere, true in other LoBs, loyalty runs everywhere, sometimes its our job to be biased to some and nitpick in other's


I guess you are referring to "AMD Center" on anandtech.That is sponsored by AMD,makes for less ads on AMD related articles at "AMD center",nothing else much.


----------



## tkin (Sep 19, 2014)

vkl said:


> some gtx 980 and gtx970 cards are already available at mdcomputers.
> This one is a sweet deal at the moment.: ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 (ZT-90101-10P - ZT-90101-10P - )
> Takes away the vfm factor of r9 290 Tri-X


They are a bunch of crooks, that shop has gone down the drain faster than cr@p, $339 should be max 24k incl all taxes. At least that's the markup I paid for my 280x(21k).


----------



## amjath (Sep 19, 2014)

newegg where r you?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 19, 2014)

^dude newegg in India won't change squat


----------



## vkl (Sep 20, 2014)

tkin said:


> They are a bunch of crooks, that shop has gone down the drain faster than cr@p, $339 should be max 24k incl all taxes. At least that's the markup I paid for my 280x(21k).



Well such is the case with most sellers here,at least the online ones. When 299$ 280x was going for ~21-22k, 399$ r9 290 was like ~34k,then it dropped in price later.   
100$ shouldn't translate for that big of a price difference.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ^dude newegg in India won't change squat



 welcome back


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 20, 2014)

29.5k for simple zotak card is bit more than what I expected. 30k for overclocked version is justified (I say justified because we live in INDIA)


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

This looks cheap:
Runtime Error


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

I heard these cards outperform r9 290  ? Is that true?


----------



## vickybat (Sep 20, 2014)

^^ yup its true. Gtx 970 touches and slightly outperforms r9 290x sometimes. Excellent considering such less footprint on power.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

vickybat said:


> ^^ yup its true. Gtx 970 touches and slightly outperforms r9 290x sometimes. Excellent considering such less footprint on power.


Awesome!
Nvidia's official FB page says Gtx 970's from Asus,galaxy and zotac will have an MRP of 28,000
Nvidia is finally recognizing the AMD threat it seems


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Awesome!
> Nvidia's official FB page says Gtx 970's from Asus,galaxy and zotac will have an MRP of 28,000
> Nvidia is finally recognizing the AMD threat it seems



Any ETA when it will be here???


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Awesome!
> Nvidia's official FB page says Gtx 970's from Asus,galaxy and zotac will have an MRP of 28,000
> Nvidia is finally recognizing the AMD threat it seems


THEY LIED!!!!
Asus STRIX GTX 970 for 35.5k 
403 - Forbidden Error


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 20, 2014)

Oh I so much wanna exchange my 290 for a 970 now


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

Asus gtx 980 for 54k @ primeabgb


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Asus gtx 980 for 54k @ primeabgb



Looks like the pricing system in India works like a bad acid for nvidia cards, whenever the market swallows some, it generates a highly pressurized inflation gas which bloats up the price like crazy.

Here in Jakarta GTX 980 will be available for* 36456.53 Equivalent INR* from Monday on wards. GTX 970 will be around *21013.65  equivalent INR*. Seems legit.


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

I posted a link earlier. I guess no one bothered to check
ZOTAC GTX 980 for 34,672 here:
Runtime Error

EVGA GTX 970 for 20 and 22k both sold out.
Runtime Error


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

I hope prices reduces by 5k by dec


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hope prices reduces by 5k by dec



ignored again.....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 20, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Oh I so much wanna exchange my 290 for a 970 now



even i want to sell out my 280x and add cash to buy 970 now, amd has crappy card, crappy drivers and crappy bugs(artifacts) too much power consumtion..............


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> even i want to sell out my 280x and add cash to buy 970 now, amd has crappy card, crappy drivers and crappy bugs(artifacts) too much power consumtion..............


Lol hide dude
The Red Army has you in their sights.....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> ignored again.....


They ship from the States.not a viable option.Most likely only CC support
Also prices ARE direct USD to INR conversion
Doesn't include shipping & customs/taxes


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

Nearly 49k for GTX 980. Cheaper than Primeabgb by 5k I guess.
Why is shipping not a viable option when they offer International returns.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nearly 49k for GTX 980. Cheaper than Primeabgb by 5k I guess.
> Why is shipping not a viable option when they offer International returns.



Well it will take 15-20 days to reach,possibly more if it gets stuck in customs.
Patchy warranty support.
The courier guy might deliver your GPU to some random wrong address
Credit Card only.Foreign sites don't support Indian Debit cards or CoD
International returns are painful.Most likely the fine print reads "shipping for returns to newegg will be paid by you"
Risk of Damage to shipment/GPU.

Whereas at Lamington road you can bargain with the guy at Prime for a 1-2k discount or you can check with some other store there



Also the truth isn't as simple as "OMG GOVENMUNT SUCH EVIL MUCH TAXES" there are other factors like importers cut,manufacturers cut,retailers cut and a bunch of other middlemen's cuts *greed* involved


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Well it will take 15-20 days to reach,possibly more if it gets stuck in customs.
> Patchy warranty support.
> The courier guy might deliver your GPU to some random wrong address
> Credit Card only.Foreign sites don't support Indian Debit cards or CoD
> ...



I guess you have never imported anything.
Such things rarely occur. I have been importing things since January and almost every month. No such thing has ever occurred. Shipments reach me within a week.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> I guess you have never imported anything.
> Such things rarely occur. I have been importing things since January and almost every month. No such thing has ever occurred. Shipments reach me within a week.



Are you willing to take responsibility if something *does* happen?Also newegg has *just* started shipping to India.And srsly how many people use cc's in India.
1 week?From the US?  K.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

Newegg is not selling anything to India, they only listed products. When you click add to cart it says my country is not eligible. Its the US newegg showing prices in Indian Currency with current currency rate


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are you willing to take responsibility if something *does* happen?Also newegg has *just* started shipping to India.And srsly how many people use cc's in India.
> 1 week?From the US?  K.



you are right,Yes he will have to take responsibility if something happens to that card, which in case if was brought from India wdnt matter, reality.

but this




> Well it will take 15-20 days to reach,possibly more if it gets stuck in customs.
> Patchy warranty support.
> The courier guy might deliver your GPU to some random wrong address
> Credit Card only.Foreign sites don't support Indian Debit cards or CoD
> ...



...is such bulls#it man, and you damn well know it! 

and this


> Also the truth isn't as simple as "OMG GOVENMUNT SUCH EVIL MUCH TAXES" there are other factors like importers cut,manufacturers cut,retailers cut and a bunch of other middlemen's cuts *greed* involved



we dont care about what happens behind the stage of this drama, what we get in India for nvidia cards (specially..i have seen AMD cards with equally fair prices compared to newegg) is fking unbelievably stupid high price, so its obvious that people are frustrated and choosing to import, what happens mostly is guy gets his card right, and plays games happily for a time after which the warranty expires anyway.


----------



## amjath (Sep 20, 2014)

BTW read all reviews, first time Nvidia takes VFM from AMD. Lets see what red team has to say


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> even i want to sell out my 280x and add cash to buy 970 now, amd has crappy card, crappy drivers and crappy bugs(artifacts) too much power consumtion..............



You! You may have got yourself a bad piece of electronic work, that never ever applies to AMD having their drivers, tech or hardware attributed to crap. Also you knew about the power consumption before buying right. Why all the gripe man, calm down, there always will be better tech for less money, or at least that how it was when you bought it, its a good card, it will last long.


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> you are right,Yes he will have to take responsibility if something happens to that card, which in case if was brought from India wdnt matter, reality.



That part is BullSh!t too imo. You can't make someone take responsibility over an internet forum. 
It's like - I take full responsibility, if anything happens to your card during shipping, you will only pay.


----------



## tkin (Sep 20, 2014)

I had made on oath to myself, I'll never again pay more than ~25k for a gpu, better to keep it under 20k, so 970 better comes below 25k, else I'll just keep my 280x for another year. I'd yet to see any game max it out properly, and no, the cr@p port watchdogs do not count. Watch dogs suffers from massive memory leak(~6GB usage at peak), max vram usage is <2.5GB.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 20, 2014)

^^ oh ho, that game freaked me out when it came out without any patches, but The Worse did amazing things with it, still a horribly optimized game, but insanely beautiful, have you tried Dead Rising 3 Bad PC port edition  

oh..here's something odd

Microsoft DirectX 11.3 Revealed - The Feature Set of DX12 Minus the CPU Overhead Reduction


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> You! You may have got yourself a bad piece of electronic work, that never ever applies to AMD having their drivers, tech or hardware attributed to crap. Also you knew about the power consumption before buying right. Why all the gripe man, calm down, there always will be better tech for less money, or at least that how it was when you bought it, its a good card, it will last long.



dude my friend has a gtx 780 in dota and in some other games i can really see quality difference even in maxed out setting .........

also i talked to those people they said it happens on high temps, wtf does that mean?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> you are right,Yes he will have to take responsibility if something happens to that card, which in case if was brought from India wdnt matter, reality.
> 
> but this
> 
> ...



I was outlining the possible risks.......
Wait,you mean to say that such things don't happen?
Also my Credit Card only point is still valid.i'd bet most people on this forum dont have a credit card.
And the fact that for "international returns" you have to pay shipping
And "i recieve my shipment in 1 week" is bullsh!t.Amazon US site says it takes 10-15 days for the shipment to reach w/ standard delivery.
Did you even read all my points?
Basically what do you mean is that everyone should import? :/


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude my friend has a gtx 780 in dota and in some other games i can really see quality difference even in maxed out setting .........
> 
> also i talked to those people they said it happens on high temps, wtf does that mean?



Overheating causes artifacts.thats what they mean
You didnt open your gpu up and put it back together did you? You should replace tim if you ever do that
Or you could have a defective gpu


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> That part is BullSh!t too imo. You can't make someone take responsibility over an internet forum.
> It's like - I take full responsibility, if anything happens to your card during shipping, you will only pay.



That was rhetorical. -_-
You make it seem that importing is foolproof and nothing can go wrong.
Just because nothing went wrong while _you_ imported your 2-3 whatever products does not mean that _everyone_ wont run into problems while importing


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dead Rising 3 Bad PC port edition



Is that still capped at 30 fps?


----------



## seamon (Sep 20, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> That was rhetorical. -_-
> You make it seem that importing is foolproof and nothing can go wrong.
> Just because nothing went wrong while _you_ imported your 2-3 whatever products does not mean that _everyone_ wont run into problems while importing



I have imported not 2, not 3 but 10 times this year. Things include one GPU, one PSU, lotta books, a Thermal Paste, cell phone accessories, a graphing calculator and many other things I don't remember.
Nothing has ever gone wrong. Amazon delivers shipments much before actual delivery time.

- - - Updated - - -



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is that still capped at 30 fps?



Cap can be removed but poor scaling on SLI, flickering and sudden FPS drops etc.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ oh ho, that game freaked me out when it came out without any patches, but The Worse did amazing things with it, still a horribly optimized game, but insanely beautiful, have you tried Dead Rising 3 Bad PC port edition
> 
> oh..here's something odd
> 
> Microsoft DirectX 11.3 Revealed - The Feature Set of DX12 Minus the CPU Overhead Reduction


I was like wtf, Skyrim was open world, it never consumed that much RAM, 6GB is insane.


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2014)

As expected :
NVIDIA Kills the GTX 780 Ti, GTX 780, GTX 770, Cuts GTX 760 Pricing | techPowerUp


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2014)

25-Sept-2014
World was watching AMD, all they did is release R9 285 and 2 firepro cards in India. WoW.

Any good deals for GTX 970, I so wanted to get it


----------



## vkl (Oct 6, 2014)

> The Radeon R9 290 has dropped from its $399 price to $299, while its more powerful brother, the R9 290X drops from $549 to $399, a drop of $150. The R9 285 has also dropped to $229 or so, while the 280X is down to around $269. The new price cuts are effective immediately, with Newegg and Amazon prices being adjusted already.



AMD begins slashing the prices of its Radeon R9 290, R9 290X GPUs


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the news.


----------



## vkl (Oct 9, 2014)

AMD not cutting price of Radeon R9 290 and R9 290X GPUs - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net
AMD Radeon R9 290(X) Price Drops Are Promotions From AIBs

So no official price cuts from AMD yet,partners running their own promotional scheme as per the info in the links.


----------



## funfex (Oct 11, 2014)

Access Denied

43K..


----------



## petergriffin (Oct 21, 2014)

*Gigabyte Builds First Mini-ITX GTX 970 Graphics Card
*
Gigabyte Builds First Mini-ITX GTX 970 Graphics Card



> Gigabyte is the first company to make a Mini-ITX variant of a GTX 970, and it looks very well made.


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2014)

Innovation with style  But wait ! that was some other company's tagline


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish they released it here a little earlier. I could use it in my mini build  MSI's card is damn sexy, but the big ass heat pipes are reaching out to the edge of the windowed side panel and touching it. Nothing to worry though, but gigabyte should really revamp their styling in the cards, became boring over time and they never ever changed.


----------



## vkl (Nov 21, 2014)

All Samsung's Ultra HD monitors in 2015 to support FreeSync - TechSpot


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

vkl said:


> All Samsung's Ultra HD monitors in 2015 to support FreeSync - TechSpot


No news on new GPU line up? Is amd aware they are lagging and lot to catch up :/


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2014)

Rumor: AMD R9 390X 'Captain Jack' In The Offing


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2014)

Good news for AMD GPU owners:-

AMD unveils major GPU driver update, Catalyst Omega - TechSpot


----------



## arthasdk (Jan 22, 2015)

GTX 960 is out today!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

arthasdk said:


> GTX 960 is out today!



Finally.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 23, 2015)

A bit disappointed with the 960 after reading the toms review.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nvidia GTX 960, many are complaining its not something revolutionary. Well it shouldn't be, and wasn't promised to be as well. 

Reviews and perf-per-dollar and price-per-watt wise, its a no-brainer over R9285, the one its intended and purposed to compete with.

KFA2 GeForce GTX 960 EXOC review - Introduction

ASUS GTX 960 STRIX OC 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

Palit GTX 960 Super JetStream 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

MSI GTX 960 Gaming OC 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

*www.techspot.com/review/948-geforce-gtx-960-sli-performance/

*www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-960-g1-gaming-review,1.html

*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6927/zotac-geforce-gtx-960-amp-edition-video-card-review/index.html


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 24, 2015)

^Is there ever going to be any gtx 950/950 ti ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes ofcourse, nvidia hasn announced it yet but they shd come within 2-3 months

Anyway the price tag for 960 is totally not justified.. there should be a drop in price because the GTX 760 beats the 960 in many tests


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 24, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Yes ofcourse, nvidia hasn announced it yet but they shd come within 2-3 months
> 
> Anyway the price tag for 960 is totally not justified.. there should be a drop in price because the GTX 760 beats the 960 in many tests



Hmmm,it would be great if they launched a gtx 950/950ti type gpu(priced within 10-12k) soon to replace their 750 series of cards,which is considered by some to be one of the best options in VFM segment.As you've aptly said,the performance of the gtx 960 isn't good enough to justify its steep price tag and therefore I'm somewhat disappointed with it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2015)

Investigating the GTX 970: Does Nvidia?s GPU have a memory problem? | ExtremeTech


NVIDIA-Discloses-Full-Memory-Structure-and-Limitations-GTX-970


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Feb 2, 2015)

Don't know it it's correct section to post it or not, but I just called golcha it, and they simply told me that Asus r9 290 DCIIOC 4GD5 (which was previously available at 22k there)  is simply not available, they quoted me 30k     for it, looks like gtx 970 is now ultimate heavyweight champion here, coz no contender is left to compete , anyone else know where r9 290 can be found at 22k or less?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 3, 2015)

This is good news

Geforce and Radeon GPUs Running Low Level APIs Can Finally Combine Video Memory


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is some interesting news:
Report claims DirectX 12 will enable AMD and Nvidia GPUs to work side-by-side | ExtremeTech
and
DirectX 12 won't require a new graphics card, but some of its features might | Polygon


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2015)

AMD Ends Revolutionary Mantle API 1.0, Asks Devs To Focus On DirectX 12 Instead - Releasing 450 Page Programming Guide For Developers, No Public SDK


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> AMD Ends Revolutionary Mantle API 1.0, Asks Devs To Focus On DirectX 12 Instead - Releasing 450 Page Programming Guide For Developers, No Public SDK



I took a good decision going to Nvidia instead of AMD. All this hype for what nothing? Is it going to be the same for G-Sync rival free-sync

- - - Updated - - -



> Mantle isn't dead folks, it's becoming something else, something more "open". We'll bring you the news on March 5th.


from the source link


----------



## vkl (Mar 6, 2015)

AnandTech | AMD FreeSync Update


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 6, 2015)

AMD unofficially confirms Radeon Flagship â€“ R9 390X - Launches at Computex



> The R9 390X graphics card will be based on AMD’s upcoming flagship Fiji XT GPU. The graphics card will be the first ever to feature stacked high bandwidth memory, or what you guys know as HBM





> It is rumored that Fiji XT will get 4096 stream processors with 4GB of HBM VMEMORY. This is stacked memory and therefor the bus width is gigantic. In fact that would be a 4096-bit memory interface. The GPU memory interface is indicated to operate at 1.25Gb/s data-rate (1.25GHz effective DDR frequency) and delivers enormous 640GB/s memory bandwidth.





> Meanwhile bad news as to the release date, it now is said that this product will be announced not anytime sooner than Computex, which is June 2015.



On other hand :
NVIDIA GeForce TITAN-X Revealed (Updated)


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 11, 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Performance Benchmarks Unveiled - Massive Performance Uplift Versus GTX 980, 2/3/4-Way SLI Results


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

TechPowerUp GPU-Z 0.8.2 Released | techPowerUp



> The Change-log follows.
> 
> Added graphics card lookup button
> Added Windows 10 support
> ...


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 17, 2015)

AMD Radeon R9 390X WCE Leaked - Has DirectX 12 Tier 3

Nvidia Geforce GTX TITAN-X OpenCL Performance Leaked - Claims the Top Spot in Benchmarks

- - - Updated - - -

Poseidon GTX 980 vs R9-295X2

HARDOCP - Conclusion - ASUS ROG Poseidon GTX 980 Platinum vs. AMD R9 295X2


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 18, 2015)

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X Review - Introduction


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 18, 2015)

The NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X 12GB GM200 Review | PC Perspective

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X Verdict - Tom's Hardware

AnandTech | The NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Review

HARDOCP - ConclusionNULL - NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X Video Card PREVIEW

Review: Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X 12GB - Graphics - HEXUS.net

TITAN X 12GB Review Hardwarecanucks

Titan X review Techpowerup


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 18, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> The NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN X 12GB GM200 Review | PC Perspective
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan X Verdict - Tom's Hardware
> 
> ...




Thanks for the links.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 28, 2015)

Far too many big words for me to understand but this seems interesting..
AnandTech | Exploring DirectX 12: 3DMark API Overhead Feature Test


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 15, 2015)

Must Read - Nvidia's SLI Technology In 2015: What You Need To Know


AMD's Hawaii GPU to return with Radeon 300 series | VideoCardz.com


----------



## 007 (May 18, 2015)

WTH 

*i.imgur.com/q6JEudY.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2015)

cricket bat ?!


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 19, 2015)

007 said:


> WTH
> 
> *i.imgur.com/q6JEudY.jpg


Yayy...


----------



## amjath (May 19, 2015)

At least they should give a wireless controller or racing wheel


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2015)

Nvidia powering real life graphics


----------



## sam_738844 (May 21, 2015)

HARDOCP - AMD HBM High Bandwidth Memory Technology Unveiled - AMD HBM High Bandwidth Memory Technology Unveiled


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 28, 2015)

AMD Radeon Fiji pictured again | VideoCardz.com

*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2015/05/AMD-Radeon-Fiji-picture.jpg


The card looks very small


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2015)

007 said:


> WTH
> 
> *i.imgur.com/q6JEudY.jpg



this is the most funniest freebie I've ever seen bundled with a gfx card. May be Acro people are too much IPL addict. Anyway, they could have bundled Don Bradman Cricket 14 (Limited Edition)


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 1, 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Features Full DirectX 12 Support - Arrives in GeForce Lineup With A Competitive $649 US Pricing, Titan-X Like Performance


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2015)

*The current king of cards.....*

Fizi might turn things around this time.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2015)

vickybat said:


> *The current king of cards.....*
> 
> Fizi might turn things around this time.



how come all of them have r9 295x2 leading???


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 2, 2015)

^^ With common sense.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 2, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ With common sense.



Haha. great reply you made me fall of the chair.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 2, 2015)

The performance reported for 980Ti are expected. However, we wont see competitive pricing for the upper end unless AMD shows up with Fiji.

Based on the specs, only the flagship AMD GPU is coming up with something new whereas the high/mid-high/medium range ones are simply rebrands and wont be able to compete with the maxwell lineup in the same categories.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2015)

AMD Radeon 300 Series Pricing Confirmed - Very Aggressive Performance Per Dollar Positioning


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2015)

A lot's gonna change in the world of GPUs soon


----------



## amjath (Jun 9, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> AMD Radeon 300 Series Pricing Confirmed - Very Aggressive Performance Per Dollar Positioning


Pricing of 390 and 390 x are tempting


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 9, 2015)

Imagine the older r9 270x or r9 280x going for 5-6k to 8-9k respectively pretty soon...:thumbup:


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> Pricing of 390 and 390 x are tempting



all eyes on Fury now


----------



## warfreak (Jun 9, 2015)

390 and 390X are priced pretty close to the GTX 970. Any word on performance?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 9, 2015)

warfreak said:


> 390 and 390X are priced pretty close to the GTX 970. Any word on performance?


They are rebranded 290 and 290X with some minor improvements and 8GB Vram so...


----------



## warfreak (Jun 10, 2015)

ZTR said:


> They are rebranded 290 and 290X with some minor improvements and 8GB Vram so...



In that case R9 390 will be a peg below the GTX970 and R9 390X a peg above...hmm...interesting.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2015)

Any word on Indian pricing? I think they won't be here until start of next year or so.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 10, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Any word on Indian pricing? I think they won't be here until start of next year or so.



They will be here in 3-4 months dude, a whole year estimate is too much


----------



## warfreak (Jun 10, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> They will be here in 3-4 months dude, a whole year estimate is too much



980Ti was available here in Mumbai within a week of international launch. So I guess it will be here pretty soon.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2015)

AMD Radeon Fury X "Fiji" Based Graphics Card 3DMark Benchmarks Revealed - Slightly Faster Than The GeForce GTX 980 Ti


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

TITAN X SLI - 12*2 GB
Fiji X CF - 4 * 2  with lesser clock speed than both TitanX SLI and 980TI sli

and Fiji is almost on par with TitanX SLI 

Man AMD sure knows how to surprise people.. HBM is the future


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> TITAN X SLI - 12*2 GB
> Fiji X CF - 4 * 2  with lesser clock speed than both TitanX SLI and 980TI sli
> 
> and Fiji is almost on par with TitanX SLI
> ...



That is a really really really bad calculation. SLI doesn't stack up VRAM, its mirrored. 

Fury X is right now, on par with Titan X as per score, bit faster than 980ti. Also Fury and Fury X are with HBM


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> That is a really really really bad calculation. SLI doesn't stack up VRAM, its mirrored.
> 
> Fury X is right now, on par with Titan X as per score, bit faster than 980ti. Also Fury and Fury X are with HBM



hmm i googled it up, you're right, my bad.. My point was, AMD managed to beat Nvidia's flagship and that hasnt happened since a long long time


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> hmm i googled it up, you're right, my bad.. My point was, AMD managed to beat Nvidia's flagship and that hasnt happened since a long long time



Naah! they did it before, remember R9-290X giving thethen Titan a hard time?  Its only natural that a new and next-tech enthusiast level GPU will beat the last-gen flagship.

290X beat titan, 980 Beat 290X, now again Fury X beat 980ti...so on and on...

- - - Updated - - -

DirectX 12 IHV Support Explained: Maxwell's Feature Level 12_1, GCN's Resource Binding Tier 3 and Intel's ROV at FL 11_1


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 16, 2015)

My friend is waiting since 15 days to see these cards else he would have simply gone for 970... but these are simply re-branded 2xx series. Please correct me if wrong


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 17, 2015)

*wccftech.com/amd-officially-launches-radeon-fury/ 


*wccftech.com/amd-radeon-r9-fury-r9...ered-649-priced-small-form-factor-powerhouse/ 


*wccftech.com/amd-officially-launch...0x-329-390-8-gb-cards-official-sight-r9-fury/ 


*wccftech.com/amd-intros-project-quantum-powered-dual-fiji-chip/


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2015)

HARDOCP - Conclusion - MSI R9 390X GAMING 8G Video Card Review


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2015)

Asus Strix Radeon R9-380-DC2OC-2GD5 Review: For Budget-Conscious Gamers | NDTV Gadgets

- - - Updated - - -

AMD Radeon R9 390X, R9 380 And R7 370 Tested

- - - Updated - - -

Sapphire Nitro R9 380 4GB Graphics Card Review - eTeknix


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

Are They available in India? i've not been following graphics card now, how do they stand against the great and the might lord of price/performance of GTX 970?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2015)

right now only Fury and Fury X are promising cards from  AMD's new release. 380 and 370 are so cliched rebrand that they are not even getting rating in Review sites. 390X is just 290X oc'ed/. check The review i posted above. You can OC a 970 or 290X to get almost same performance. in many benchmarks 980 beat it fair and square. There is already  a price cut on 980, soon there is a possibility that 970 will see a cut-down too. Wait for it.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

So gtx 970 is going to be a more better choice now?


----------



## topgear (Jun 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Are They available in India? i've not been following graphics card now, how do they stand against the great and the might lord of price/performance of GTX 970?



Actually they are available for a long time  as R9 390x and 380 are just re branded products  with clock speed boost and more memory.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

Hahah, sarcasm. Fury cards are in gtx 970's price range?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Hahah, sarcasm. Fury cards are in gtx 970's price range?



They will be after 6 months. AMD has always promised its customers VFM  products, in-fact so *Much Value for so less money* that they even scored two consecutive FY losses ( biggest ever in AMD ) in last year, ending up in a whooping, mind blowing , wall-street cracking (drum rolls) 26% percent of share in Global GPU Market, leaving just insignificant 74% to nvidia (Mother's Mercy).

But who cares, we are consumers, we get whatever is good for less money, and its even better.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 19, 2015)

Uhun, by the time I'll be getting my PC I expect more VFM xD.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 20, 2015)

Disappointed with amd after waiting for so much time it's just more rebrand...


----------



## ZTR (Jun 20, 2015)

AMD R9 Fury X Demoed at 12K 60FPS with Dirt Rally


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 20, 2015)

ZTR said:


> AMD R9 Fury X Demoed at 12K 60FPS with Dirt Rally



60 fps at 12k sounds interesting.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 20, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 60 fps at 12k sounds interesting.



But can it run [STRIKE]Crysis[/STRIKE] Witcher 3?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Jun 20, 2015)

warfreak said:


> But can it run [STRIKE]Crysis[/STRIKE] Witcher 3?



Ofcourse it can, but don't expect more than 20-30fps.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 22, 2015)

AMD R9 Nano Performance Indirectly Revealed - More Compute Power Than A Titan X


----------



## warfreak (Jun 22, 2015)

A moment of silence for [STRIKE]those who have been waiting patiently since last year for the next line of AMD products[/STRIKE] me.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank god i got My gtx 970 at best price.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 22, 2015)

It's still a heck of a card and for generations to come! Fury ain't gonna be cheap. Prices might come a bit down in an year but, gtx 970 is still and will be the vfm king. Viva LA nVidia.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

Not looking good guys...not looking good. :'( :'( I sincerely expected a serious one-up.

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Launched - Review Roundup

AMD Radeon R9 Fury X 4 GB Review | techPowerUp

HARDOCP - Introduction to Fiji - AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Video Card Review

I still have since AMD has bad repo with initial drivers....


----------



## ico (Jun 24, 2015)

Disappointment. A huge one.

980 Ti still the card to get. Especially when its 10% faster and cheaper.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2015)

Hopefully DirectX12 improves its performance


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 24, 2015)

ico said:


> Disappointment. A huge one.
> 
> 980 Ti still the card to get. Especially when its 10% faster and cheaper.



sir, 980ti is not chaper, its priced at 650$ internationally , standing in the same podium where Fury X is. Uhm..yeah performance is around -2-7% slower in average in 4K and 7-9% in 1440P. Guess we expected too much.

But Small form factor, AIO cooling, HBM. Innovation,Period.


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2015)

Looks like a heavily overclocked, water cooled 390x would have served them better, notwithstanding power consumption. 

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> sir, 980ti is not chaper, its priced at 650$ internationally , standing in the same podium where Fury X is. Uhm..yeah performance is around -2-7% slower in average in 4K and 7-9% in 1440P. Guess we expected too much.
> 
> But Small form factor, AIO cooling, HBM. Innovation,Period.




First and foremost thing is performance, if it is not there, rest of the things doesn't really matter for most people. That 4GB VRAM is the biggest stumbling block of the card, a 50-100 USD lesser price, and the product would have looked far better, unless you really like to pay for that cooler.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

Skud said:


> Looks like a heavily overclocked, water cooled 390x would have served them better, notwithstanding power consumption.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



True that.

Speaking of 390X, OC headroom is short, MSI's custom-design R9 390X Gaming comes with an additional overclock out of the box on both the GPU and memory for a 2% performance improvement. On top of that 100Mhz Core OC gives about 5-7% average improvement across games. Maxwell did it way better and way smoother.

And my god! i just checked the performance-per-watt ratio of R9-390X 

350 W during typical gaming, with peaks at up to 370 W. The only card requiring more power is the R9 295X2!! Perf-watt ratio is even worse than a R9-295X2 !! 

AMD u kidding me? 

- - - Updated - - -

*Honest Interview With AMD Senior Hardware Executive after Fury X Still-slower-than-gtx-980ti  fiasco*


----------



## Mr.V (Jun 25, 2015)

Please do check this out *www.digit.in/forum/graphic-cards/192275-dx12-my-old-hd6570.html


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2015)

checked out and replied


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2015)

warfreak said:


> A moment of silence for [STRIKE]those who have been waiting patiently since last year for the next line of AMD products[/STRIKE] me.


same here, had so much expectations........


----------



## warfreak (Jun 26, 2015)

FuryX sold out at all major retailers. We will have to wait and see how much market share AMD ends up with in this quarter.

AMD's Radeon R9 Fury X All Sold Out On First Day Of Launch - Online Retailers in Restocking Phase


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 26, 2015)

warfreak said:


> FuryX sold out at all major retailers. We will have to wait and see how much market share AMD ends up with in this quarter.
> 
> AMD's Radeon R9 Fury X All Sold Out On First Day Of Launch - Online Retailers in Restocking Phase



they better sell their balls off this time around, there is a pile of fissile material stacking up in forums and sites from AMD fans, trust me many of them (well all of them ) had 650USD ready at their hand to buy Fury X, they just wanted to see it mopping the floor with a 980ti...and now they are  Fury-ous


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 26, 2015)

And the water cooling setup was necessary for the.price surge. Good jawb , AMD!


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 27, 2015)

Well When the cards are releasing in India ?? Any Idea??
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 27, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Well When the cards are releasing in India ?? Any Idea??
> Regards,
> Froyo.



Check out WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: . Horribly overpriced imo.


----------



## Shah (Jun 27, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Check out WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: . Horribly overpriced imo.



I too feel the same. But, It is just launched. Give them some time, the prices may drop.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 29, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Check out WELCOME TO MDCOMPUTERS ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions:::::::::: . Horribly overpriced imo.



Thats insanely over priced. If those are the real price of AMD's new cards then AMD disappointed us.


----------



## froyo121 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wow That's really overpriced !!!!! Maybe as nobody is selling cards they are taking a Advantage of this and have overpriced the cards???


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 8, 2015)

*NVIDIA preparing GeForce GTX 950 Ti & GeForce GTX 950...*

NVIDIA is preparing to cement its sub-$150 product offering, and compete  with AMD's Radeon R7 370, with a new SKU called the GeForce GTX 950 Ti & 950.  This chip will succeed the GTX 750 Ti and is expected to be based on  the 28 nm "GM206" silicon. The SKU reportedly features an ASIC variant  code "GM206-250" (the GTX 960 features "GM206-300.") NVIDIA could create  the SKU by either cutting down the CUDA core count (which is 1,024 on  the silicon), lowering clock-speeds, or a combination of the two. The  chip already features a narrow 128-bit GDDR5 memory interface, compared  to the 256-bit memory bus on its competing R7 370.

Moving on, the card is going to have GDDR5 memory which will come in  two variants i.e. 2GB and 4GB. Those of you who wish to see the  difference between the new card and GTX 960 should know that the primary  differences that are expected to be in the areas of clock speed and the  CUDA count.


 The reference design of the card is expected to look like GTX 960  because when the GeForce GTX 950 comes out it is going to bring you and  HDMI port, a DVI connector as well as three DisplayPorts. 


*i.imgur.com/rhkJOef.png


​


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 9, 2015)

AMD reveals FirePro S9170 server GPU with 32GB RAM and OpenCL 2.0 support- The Inquirer



> *AMD HAS ANNOUNCED* several graphics products in the past few months, and doesn't seem to be stopping any time soon. The firm has today revealed the latest addition to its professional graphics family, the FirePro S9170 server GPU.
> The AMD FirePro S9170 is described as "the world's first and fastest 32GB single-GPU server card". It comes with support for OpenCL 2.0, and is based on the firm's second-generation Graphics Core Next GPU architecture.




AMD Catalyst 15.7 adds CrossFire Support between Radeon R9 390X and 290X | VideoCardz.com



> Windows 10 Technical Preview Support
> Virtual Super Resolution (VSR) – provides image quality enhancement to gamers and Windows desktop users (renders at high solution then down-scales; giving effective Super Sample Anti-Aliasing). Now supported on AMD Radeon R7 260 and above GPUS and desktop A-Series 7400K and above APUS in AMD Catalyst 15.20, with Single and Multi-GPU configurations with more supported VSR modes!
> Frame Rate Target Control (FRTC) – enables fine-tuning your graphics card for more stable and consistent performance in games with real-time frame rate control limiting the maximum frame rate during gameplay — and delivers the benefits of reduced system/GPU power consumption, lower system temps, and lower fan speeds for quieter operation. This allows reduced system/GPU power consumption, reduced system heat and lower fan speeds (less noise).
> Performance Optimizations versus AMD Catalyst Omega
> ...


----------



## Vyom (Jul 24, 2015)

AMD's super-tiny R9 Nano gives R9 290X performance at half the power usage! I hope price would be half too? 

Source: AMD's Radeon R9 Nano Smiles For The Camera - Benchmarked At 24 Frames Per Second On Unigine Heaven 4K Benchmark


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2015)

looks good for both the red and green campaign but we yet to see how how cool nano runs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 11, 2015)

GeForce GTX 950 is expected to launch in coming weeks. I hope it to be around 10k/12k for 2GB/4GB Variants.

Source:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 specifications leaked | VideoCardz.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 13, 2015)

Nvidia Cuts GTX 750 Ti Prices Ahead Of Upcoming GTX 950 Launch

Source:Nvidia Cuts GTX 750 Ti Prices Ahead Of Upcoming GTX 950 Launch


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2015)

So GTX 950 will be 12-14k?


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 14, 2015)

TSMC Begins Volume Production of 16nm FinFET Process - Nvidia Pascal GP100 GPU Among the Products in Production


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Image of PNY GeForce GTX 950 hits the web

Source:*www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/image-of-pny-geforce-gtx-950-hits-the-web/


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 17, 2015)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 confirmed to feature 768 CUDA cores

Source:NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950 confirmed to feature 768 CUDA cores | VideoCardz.com


Nvidia GeForce GTX 950 to launch on 20th August says report

Source:Nvidia GeForce GTX 950 to launch on 20th August says report - Graphics - News - HEXUS.net


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 20, 2015)

NVIDIA Maxwell Based GeForce GTX 950 Launched – $159 US Priced, Entry Level 1080P Graphics Card For Gamers

Nvidia GeForce GTX 950: Bringing more oomph to budget gaming PCs

Nvidia's new GeForce GTX 950 delivers a better-than-consoles gaming experience for just $150.


Source:NVIDIA Maxwell Based GeForce GTX 950 Launched - $159 US Priced, Entry Level 1080P Graphics Card For Gamers


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 21, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> NVIDIA Maxwell Based GeForce GTX 950 Launched – $159 US Priced, Entry Level 1080P Graphics Card For Gamers
> 
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 950: Bringing more oomph to budget gaming PCs
> 
> ...


And it overclocks like a charm.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 21, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> And it overclocks like a charm.



Almost reaches FPS of GTX 960 in some games as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2015)

*Crysis 3 GTX 950 Vs. R7 360 Vs. GTX 960 Gameplay Frame-Rate Test @ **1080p*



*GeForce GTX 950 Vs. R7 360/GTX 960 Benchmarks @** 1080p*



*Nvidia GeForce GTX 950 - the Digital Foundry verdict*


Overall the GTX 950 is a strong enough contender, capable of  handing in solid performance on any game you care to throw at it as long  as you're prepared to make entirely reasonable compromises on quality  settings. Think of it as the modern day equivalent to the stalwart GTX  660, but with all the advantages of the second-gen Nvidia Maxwell  architecture. It's a solid, if unspectacular buy - just don't be afraid  to overclock to get the absolute best out of it. 

*Source:eurogamer.net*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 25, 2015)

MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX960 2GB @15k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)
MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX950 2GB @13.5k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 2, 2015)

Don't Call It Fury: R9 Nano Is AMD's Latest Fiji-Based Graphics Card (175 watt TDP)

Source:Don't Call It Fury: R9 Nano Is AMD's Latest Fiji-Based Graphics Card


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX960 2GB @15k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)
> MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX950 2GB @13.5k (Local Price,CTC Market, Secunderabad)


13.5k is a bit much. 12k would have been perfect. But nvidia always overprice their gpu. 


bssunilreddy said:


> Don't Call It Fury: R9 Nano Is AMD's Latest Fiji-Based Graphics Card (175 watt TDP)
> 
> Source:Don't Call It Fury: R9 Nano Is AMD's Latest Fiji-Based Graphics Card


R9 Nano is a fail at $650. Will be 50k in India. Should have been $500/35k.


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2015)

and here's AMD's answer to GTX 950 - let the race begin 
AMD Quietly Releases Radeon R9 370X, China-Only For Now


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 4, 2015)

I seriously doubt that r9 370x would be able to compete with gtx 950.

Reason being that r9 370x is completely copied from r9 270x. And gtx950 beats r9 270x easily so the same should be true for r9 370x with probably some increased clocks over r9 270x. And add to that the fact that gtx 950 is an awesome overclocker which is able to reach default gtx960 performance in reviews.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 16, 2015)

Advanced Micro Devices (NASDAQ:AMD) Regained GPU Market Share From Nvidia (NASDAQ:NVDA) In Q3 2015


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

[h=1]GTX 950 VS GTX 960 in 5 games[/h]


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 16, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> [h=1]GTX 950 VS GTX 960 in 5 games[/h]


Too lazy to watch, how big is the difference?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Too lazy to watch, how big is the difference?



5-8 fps only if you OC GTX950 then it reaches GTX960...


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 16, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> 5-8 fps only if you OC GTX950 then it reaches GTX960...


Really ? The 960 reference card , right ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Really ? The 960 reference card , right ?



Yes ... Truly awesome price to performance GPU...


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes ... Truly awesome price to performance GPU...


What is the actual Street price of the cheapest 950 in India?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

mohit9206 said:


> What is the actual Street price of the cheapest 950 in India?



MSI GTX950 2GB OC @ 13.5k


----------



## anky (Sep 29, 2015)

Zotac GTX 960 2gb [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]DEAL - 15899 
PLUS
10% CASHBACK ON SBI cards
500 discount if recharge done on freecharge
Game free.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

At what price point will the Strix GTX 980 be worth it in India?
I was thinking of picking it up in the Amazon lightning deal today. Or is the GTX 970 a better call?
I will be picking up a 1440p monitor, but only if there is a sale on that too


----------



## seamon (Oct 14, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> At what price point will the Strix GTX 980 be worth it in India?
> I was thinking of picking it up in the Amazon lightning deal today. Or is the GTX 970 a better call?
> I will be picking up a 1440p monitor, but only if there is a sale on that too



970 is not for 1440p imo. :-/


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 14, 2015)

seamon said:


> 970 is not for 1440p imo. :-/


imo r9 390 is a better option for 1440p.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

Unfortunately 390 is priced horribly in India, so either get it from outside India, or the options here are among those only


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

Also, anything above 1080p monitors are too fricking expensive, so unless there is a sale, I'm not gonna upgrade


----------



## seamon (Oct 14, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Also, anything above 1080p monitors are too fricking expensive, so unless there is a sale, I'm not gonna upgrade



Acer G257HU costs as much as a 1080p display.
IPS screen with response timing of 4ms. It has speakers and is almost bezeless.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

Is the Zotac Gtx 970 worth it for 25k (excluding the 1.5k Cashback) ?
Or the Asus strix or MSI cards better?


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Is the Zotac Gtx 970 worth it for 25k (excluding the 1.5k Cashback) ?
> Or the Asus strix or MSI cards better?



Zotac GTX970 is tiny card. Can fit any cabinet. And you get 5 years warranty (when you register on zotac website).


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> Zotac GTX970 is tiny card. Can fit any cabinet. And you get 5 years warranty (when you register on zotac website).



But i was talking performance wise, all other cards have higher clock speeds than Zotac one, Strix has a backplate too. My question is , it the price low enough for it to justify the Zotac card, or should I keep waiting?


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> But i was talking performance wise, all other cards have higher clock speeds than Zotac one, Strix has a backplate too. My question is , it the price low enough for it to justify the Zotac card, or should I keep waiting?



It's the lowest that you will see. Earlier someone was able to get it for 20k with coupon code. But that coupon code expired for the seller.

Don't see that repeating now.

Your call if you want to buy it. What do you have now ?


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 14, 2015)

Faun said:


> It's the lowest that you will see. Earlier someone was able to get it for 20k with coupon code. But that coupon code expired for the seller.
> 
> Don't see that repeating now.
> 
> Your call if you want to buy it. What do you have now ?



Sapphire Radeon 6970 2GB


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2015)

anaklusmos said:


> Sapphire Radeon 6970 2GB



It will be almost 2-3x performance increase. Get it. Cashback makes it even better.

You can play all recent games on full setting at 1080p. Clock difference is not much. Get the extended warranty Zotac.


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 15, 2015)

FML, Zotac GTX 980 for 28.5k on Amazon, missed it again 
PS: Did get the Zotac 970 though


----------



## anky (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys, getting Asus Strix GTX 960 2 Gb from snapdeal at 14250 Rs should i gop ahead..problem is that i am ready to build my PC but other components will be bought after around Diwali..so probably i will no be able to test the graphic card..pls advice urgently as it will soon go out of stock


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

R9 380x is rumored to be released on 15th; with a price tag of $249 and "full" 4GB GDDR5, it is expected to topple the 970.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> R9 380x is rumored to be released on 15th; with a price tag of $249 and "full" 4GB GDDR5, it is expected to topple the 970.


Very very very late, but price is tempting not in Indian currency though


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Very very very late, but price is tempting not in Indian currency though



they should have made all cards above 380 with HBM.........


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

^^and you know it was not possible from an architectural point. Not to mention it would drive the price much higher.


----------



## samyaks15 (Nov 7, 2015)

seamon said:


> Acer G257HU costs as much as a 1080p display.
> IPS screen with response timing of 4ms. It has speakers and is almost bezeless.



Customs will ruin the deal .


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 30, 2015)

AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition Incorrect Fan Speed Issue Being Fixed | techPowerUp


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 3, 2016)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 And GTX 1070 Graphics Cards Paper Launching May 6th With Battlefield 5 Showcase – Availability In June



The Battlefield 5 world premiere event is scheduled for May 6th, the  very same day Nvidia is set to announce / paper launch its upcoming  Pascal GTX 1080 and GTX 1070 graphics cards. According to  Sweclockers.com this is not a coincidence by any chance, rather a  coordinated effort between Nvidia and EA to announce Pascal alongside  Battleifled 5.

Source:Nvidia Pascal GTX 1080 &amp; GTX 1070 May 6th Launch To Include Battlefield 5 Showcas


----------



## Nerevarine (May 3, 2016)

strange because Dice and AMD have always been buddies regarding Battlefield/Frostbite engine


----------



## chimera201 (May 4, 2016)

lol at mantle then


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2016)

AMD users can still play BF4 on Mantle.


----------



## warfreak (May 7, 2016)

GTX 1080 - $599 - May 27

GTX 1070 - $379 - June 10


Get excite!


Edit: 

Source: Nvidia live event and here


----------



## YoungWolf (May 7, 2016)

warfreak said:


> GTX 1080 - $599 - May 27
> 
> GTX 1070 - $379 - June 10
> 
> ...



So that makes the price of the 1080 in India around 50k? Anything below 55k and I'm picking it up asap


----------



## ZTR (May 7, 2016)

Better wait for Polaris first 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## shubham412302 (May 7, 2016)

Nvidia will price it at 60k for sure. they price it too high for indian market. same was for gtx 980


----------



## warfreak (May 7, 2016)

YoungWolf said:


> So that makes the price of the 1080 in India around 50k? Anything below 55k and I'm picking it up asap





shubham412302 said:


> Nvidia will price it at 60k for sure. they price it too high for indian market. same was for gtx 980




If you ask me it may be costlier than 60K. The non-reference ones anyway. We need "Make in India" for computer hardware ASAP. Too long have we been suffering from overpriced hardware. 

My advice to anyone would be to wait for polaris10/11/nvidia 1070/1060(ti) the "sweet spot" contenders to make an entry. Prices will be more reasonable then. IMO the winner of GTX 1070 vs Polaris 11 will be the "new sweet" spot around which most PC games will be optimized and should be the go to card for Indian gamers.


----------



## warfreak (May 13, 2016)

GTX 1080 and 1070 listed at primeabgb for ₹80,000 and ₹70,000 respectively. What the f%&&ing f$#%??? They done goofed with regional pricing again!!

Buy Online | ASUS Nvidia Geforce Pascal GTX 1080 Graphic Card | Price in Indi

Buy Online | ASUS Nvidia Geforce Pascal GTX 1070 Graphic Card | Price in Indi


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 13, 2016)

warfreak said:


> GTX 1080 and 1070 listed at primeabgb for ₹80,000 and ₹70,000 respectively. What the f%&&ing f$#%??? They done goofed with regional pricing again!!
> 
> Buy Online | ASUS Nvidia Geforce Pascal GTX 1080 Graphic Card | Price in Indi
> 
> Buy Online | ASUS Nvidia Geforce Pascal GTX 1070 Graphic Card | Price in Indi



So, my decision to settle for 980 Ti was the best.


----------



## chimera201 (May 13, 2016)

Wait for it to come in stock atleast. The cards haven't been released yet. They just have created the listing i guess.


----------



## anaklusmos (May 17, 2016)

The results are out, 
Nvidia GTX 1080 Performance Review - The New King - YouTube

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2016)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 review - Introductio

Let the benchmarking begin


----------



## sam_738844 (May 18, 2016)

That overclocked performance!!!:win_NF:

The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Review - Page 24


----------



## warfreak (May 20, 2016)

Preorders showing up at various websites for MSI and Zotac founders edition priced between 62-64K. Which would mean the non-reference ones may retail for around 56-58K(?)

Hmm. Not bad. Still gouged way beyond the original msrp though.


----------



## sam_738844 (May 23, 2016)

GPU Price in India Logic:

What theoretical price should be = price in USD* 67.35

Whats expected after duty+tax  = price in USD * 80

What actually is                       = Price in USD * ~100


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 23, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> GPU Price in India Logic:
> 
> What theoretical price should be = price in USD* 67.35
> 
> ...



That's why our country is still developing nation.........And I think it ill stay that way for atleast 100 more years.......


----------



## beingGamer (May 26, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> GPU Price in India Logic:
> 
> What theoretical price should be = price in USD* 67.35
> 
> ...



Need to wait for Make in India for GPUs


----------



## chimera201 (May 26, 2016)

I can only imagine the amount of jhol and jugaad in Indian made GPUs.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 16, 2016)

This. Is. Sad.

AMD Exposes More Weakness At E3 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) | Seeking Alph


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 16, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> This. Is. Sad.
> 
> AMD Exposes More Weakness At E3 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) | Seeking Alph



Not sure i agree

- Whats wrong in appealing to the mark segment of the gpu's where most of the sales happen?. The under $300 segment is where most of the gpu hardware sales happen and Amd has the RX 480 @ $200 which offers gtx 980 performance ( at least that's what the leaks says,i hope its true)

-The RX 470 and 460 offers more performance than previous generation of their cards.. Radeon RX 470 Benchmark
Then again these are leaks, let's wait for the real benchmarks

-I personally think it's good that both Sony and microsoft are making mid generation upgrades of their consoles for AMD at least , more money for them. Also i'm not quite sure how the Xbox One Scorpio's release has to do with Zen as it was not announced by Microsoft afaik whether it uses Jaguar or Zen.
Microsoft Teases Project Scorpio for 2017: 8 cores, 6 TeraFLOPs, Backwards Compatible with Xbox. Zen or Jaguar?

-The RX 460 is supposed to be use in notebooks? . It lacks a PCI-E power connector, which points to power consumption being safely under the 75 watts the PCI-E slot can provide.. So pretty sure there would be a notebook variant of this.
I could be completely wrong here.

At the end of the day Nvidia's GTX 1080 and 1070 offer's great performance. But alas they are not at price point where most consumers would consider buying them especially the 1080. So AMD brings more joy to me as it reaches out to the budget segment. We also have no information about the 1060 which is a bit sad..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 17, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> This. Is. Sad.
> 
> AMD Exposes More Weakness At E3 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) | Seeking Alph



Yup really sad article, no wonder that site is not known and wont ever be known on net, especially if it requires you to signup just for viewing it.....


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 17, 2016)

MSI and ASUS Send VGA Review Samples with Higher Clocks than Retail Cards | techPowerU


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 18, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Yup really sad article, no wonder that site is not known and wont ever be known on net, especially if it requires you to signup just for viewing it.....



They guy who wrote the article has a masters in EE from USC, an indie iOS dev, do you think he wants to get paid for writing bullshit about AMD? What possibly it could get him, a million bucks? :silly_NF:

Secondly it was a reference to this article in [H], and they mean business when they talk about hardware.

HARDOCP - From ATI to AMD back to ATI - From ATI to AMD back to ATI? A Journey in Futility


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 18, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> They guy who wrote the article has a masters in EE from USC, an indie iOS dev, do you think he wants to get paid for writing bullshit about AMD? What possibly it could get him, a million bucks? :silly_NF:
> 
> Secondly it was a reference to this article in [H], and they mean business when they talk about hardware.
> 
> HARDOCP - From ATI to AMD back to ATI - From ATI to AMD back to ATI? A Journey in Futility





Spoiler



*i132.photobucket.com/albums/q40/KIsenberger/Food%20and%20Misc/Point_over_your_head.jpg


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i132.photobucket.com/albums/q40/KIsenberger/Food%20and%20Misc/Point_over_your_head.jpg



You are already there.




Spoiler



*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/bigp_zpsbt648mya.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> You are already there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha what he meant was that you had to signup to view the webpage. He couldn't read anything. He wasn't saying that the article author just posted it for clicks.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> They guy who wrote the article has a masters in EE from USC, an indie iOS dev, do you think he wants to get paid for writing bullshit about AMD? What possibly it could get him, a million bucks? :silly_NF:
> 
> Secondly it was a reference to this article in [H], and they mean business when they talk about hardware.
> 
> HARDOCP - From ATI to AMD back to ATI - From ATI to AMD back to ATI? A Journey in Futility





> Full disclosure - HardOCP was not invited to this weekend’s launch in Macau as AMD PR has made a decision to no longer brief this site with the rest of the industry.



lol...

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> haha what he meant was that you had to signup to view the webpage. He couldn't read anything. He wasn't saying that the article author just posted it for clicks.



exactly, never said anything about author.....

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> This. Is. Sad.
> 
> AMD Exposes More Weakness At E3 - Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMD) | Seeking Alph



you might want to refer to this article, AMD Stock Rally Continue 

This is when AMD didn't release anything...

- - - Updated - - -



> Full disclosure - HardOCP was not invited to this weekend’s launch in Macau as *AMD PR has made a decision to no longer brief this site with the rest of the industry*.



Lol they invited so many other tech forum and blog editors ....


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2016)

NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 1060 Next Week | techPowerU


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 1, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 1060 Next Week | techPowerU


3 GB is just too low these days. Pretty excited to see the benchmarks..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 1, 2016)

I take this with two tablespoons full of salt, since the graph looks suspiciously shopped and over-hyped. If its true though, I particularly do not like the way Nvidia specifies a particular card from competition to describe it. Feels cheap.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Official Specifications and Benchmark


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 1, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> If its true though, I particularly do not like the way Nvidia specifies a particular card from competition to describe it. Feels cheap.



Every company does that.




And don't trust pre-release benchmarks.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 2, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> *Every company does that*.
> 
> 
> 
> And don't trust pre-release benchmarks.



                  NO. Not every company.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 4, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> NO. Not every company.


Just wondering, there are just 2 companies no? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2016)

NVIDIA Announces the GeForce GTX 1060 | techPowerU



> NVIDIA today announced its third desktop consumer graphics card based on the "Pascal" architecture, the GeForce GTX 1060. NVIDIA aims to strike a price-performance sweetspot, by pricing this card aggressively at *US $249* (MSRP), with its reference "*Founders Edition*" variant priced at *$299*. To make sure two of these cards at $500 don't cannibalize the $599-699 GTX 1080, NVIDIA *didn't* even *give this card 2-way SLI support*. Retail availability of the cards will commence from *19th July, 2016*. NVIDIA claims that the GTX 1060 performs on-par with the GeForce GTX 980 from the previous generation.
> 
> The GeForce GTX 1060 is based on the new 16 nm "GP106" silicon, the company's third ASIC based on this architecture after GP100 and GP104. It features 1,280 CUDA cores spread across ten streaming multiprocessors, 80 TMUs, 48 ROPs, and a 192-bit wide GDDR5 memory interface, holding *6 GB* of memory. The card draws power from a *single 6-pin PCIe* power connector, as the GPU's TDP is rated at just *120W*. The core is clocked up to 1.70 GHz, and the memory at 8 Gbps, at which it belts out 192 GB/s of memory bandwidth. Display outputs include *three DisplayPorts 1.4, one HDMI 2.0b, and a DVI*.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 8, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> NVIDIA Announces the GeForce GTX 1060 | techPowerU



~35K in India, take my word.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2016)

*NVIDIA didn't even give this card 2-way SLI support.*

such greedy mofos


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> such greedy mofos


 

I expect between 25-30k.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 8, 2016)

And people were complaining about RX480's price  

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 8, 2016)

I expect GTX 1060 FE to be around 27K INR


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 8, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> ~35K in India, take my word.





nac said:


> I expect between 25-30k.





chimera201 said:


> I expect GTX 1060 FE to be around 27K INR



I predict 31k for Founders edition and 29-30k for custom models.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 8, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> I predict 31k for Founders edition and 29-30k for custom models.



*30K for 1060*, *27K for RX 480*, all cards on deck, its only performance now that will define sales in India. IF and ONLY IF GTX 1060 delivers the same or more performance as a GTX 980, then its a clear win for them, anything short or close to RX 480 for that matter would mean very tough competition.

EDIT.

I say fk both of them. ZOTAC 1070 AMP edition is available for 38,850, hell i will even sell my GTX 970 for 15K and EMI to get one of them bad boys, for almost twice the performance.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 8, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> *30K for 1060*, *27K for RX 480*, all cards on deck, its only performance now that will define sales in India. IF and ONLY IF GTX 1060 delivers the same or more performance as a GTX 980, then its a clear win for them, anything short or close to RX 480 for that matter would mean very tough competition.
> 
> EDIT.
> 
> I say *fk both of them. ZOTAC 1070 AMP edition is available for 38,850,* hell i will even sell my GTX 970 for 15K and EMI to get one of them bad boys, for almost twice the performance.



This...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 8, 2016)

gtx 1060, 30k range. 35k is stupidity because gtx 1070 itself is 38.5k
check out primeabgb and theitdepot


----------



## supergamer (Jul 9, 2016)

LoL at Nvidia's suggested pricing :laughing_NF:
It will never reach 23k even when it becomes EOL. 
Just look at 750ti. Intel's onboard gfx are almost as fast as that now, and it still sells for 10.5k 

*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/07/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Pricing.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Jul 9, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Just look at 750ti. Intel's onboard gfx are almost as fast as that now, and it still sells for 10.5k



Couldn't take you seriously after you said that 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2016)

> Just look at 750ti. Intel's onboard gfx are almost as fast as that now, and it still sells for 10.5k



Are you high ? 750ti is significantly  faster than the fastest intel iGPU, IRIS pro


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 9, 2016)

What planet are you from? 
Here on earth we don't have iris anywhere near 750ti. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jul 9, 2016)

OMG am i on lawyersclubindia? Yeah cut me some slack.. Iris approaches 750's performance not TI's i know. But come dec'16 and KabyLake GPUs will match it even. Entry level dGPU market is getting absolutely destroyed by these... and APUs are far ahead already.

Point being 750ti is worthless product to buy right now and it's still not dropping in price..... yet it's selling for far higher than (usd cost + duties). If that's the case with a 2.5 year old GPU then don't expect to buy gtx1060 at close to 23k for a long long time... No one bothers with suggested MSRPs.


----------



## RON28 (Jul 9, 2016)

supergamer said:


> OMG am i on lawyersclubindia? Yeah cut me some slack.. Iris approaches 750's performance not TI's i know. But come dec'16 and KabyLake GPUs will match it even. Entry level dGPU market is getting absolutely destroyed by these... and APUs are far ahead already.
> 
> Point being 750ti is worthless product to buy right now and it's still not dropping in price..... yet it's selling for far higher than (usd cost + duties). If that's the case with a 2.5 year old GPU then don't expect to buy gtx1060 at close to 23k for a long long time... No one bothers with suggested MSRPs.



see Im not judging you but please post the source of information you are giving. gtx 750 will get owned by iGPU sounds good but you have to post website links.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 10, 2016)

As much as it hurts me to say, it looks like nVidia has won the Mid Range segment here in India with 1060 coming for 23000₹ 
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160710/a58cb491d7074ded93494a6ada30be18.jpg

Taxes have truly f-ed up AMD here 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 10, 2016)

^ Don't get your hopes too high. Wait for distributor pricing.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 10, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> ^ Don't get your hopes too high. Wait for distributor pricing.


Yeah I know

And I am a AMD supporter  lol

Most probably all Cards will sell at FE Prices

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Yeah I know
> 
> And I am a AMD supporter  lol
> 
> ...


I hope you're wrong!  Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 10, 2016)

Guess I'll go gtx 1060 then

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 10, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Guess I'll go gtx 1060 then
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



its that price turns out to be within 2K+, everybody who has GTX 960 or 970 will go for it. Damn its like those 7970 Days reversed. Nvidia GPUs costing less and beating AMD in their own game! Besides, speaking for myself, I currently have a 970 clocked at 1.46 Ghz on air which performes similar to an RX480 which I bought almost 2 years ago, and I bought it with 25K, thats about it, my money is spent...done. Why would I buy a similarly performing card with 27K or less again? It would only make sense If i leverage this performance untill it goes old enough, or shell out 25K again for a card that performs better!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 10, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> its that price turns out to be within 2K+, everybody who has GTX 960 or 970 will go for it. Damn its like those 7970 Days reversed. Nvidia GPUs costing less and beating AMD in their own game! Besides, speaking for myself, I currently have a 970 clocked at 1.46 Ghz on air which performes similar to an RX480 which I bought almost 2 years ago, and I bought it with 25K, thats about it, my money is spent...done. Why would I buy a similarly performing card with 27K or less again? It would only make sense If i leverage this performance untill it goes old enough, or shell out 25K again for a card that performs better!


AMD got f-ed in it's own game lol.  True that. 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 10, 2016)

Actually GTX 1060 was supposed to launch last quarter of this year. Nvidia pulled the date to F AMD.


----------



## supergamer (Jul 11, 2016)

Starting at 23k meaning 3GB reference card will be 23k....  If you can find it for that low


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 11, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Starting at 23k meaning 3GB reference card will be 23k....  If you can find it for that low



No mention of a 3GB version from NVIDIA


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Starting at 23k meaning 3GB reference card will be 23k....  If you can find it for that low


No 3gb now.... 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

DOOM with Vulkan patch gives around 30-40 FPS boost in RX480
Making it faster than 980
Can't wait for more games to come with DX12 or Vulkan  
Also Vulkan has a negative effect on nVidia cards making them slower than OpenGL  

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> DOOM with Vulkan patch gives around 30-40 FPS boost in RX480
> Making it faster than 980
> Can't wait for more games to come with DX12 or Vulkan
> Also Vulkan has a negative effect on nVidia cards making them slower than OpenGL
> ...


See,  how happy this nVidia hater is.  :angry:

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Jul 12, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> See,  how happy this nVidia hater is.  :angry:
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


DX 12 and vulkan performance is what  makes me question the purchasing of a nvidia GPU..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jul 12, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> DX 12 and vulkan performance is what  makes me question the purchasing of a nvidia GPU..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


AMD always bets big on future tech
Like during DX10 era it was the first to support DX11

And since you buy a graphics card for 2-3 years at least (unless you are change them every year),going with something that is future proof is the smart decision 

This comment summarizes it perfectly 
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160712/66d71d2f906e3566e66827955411e630.jpg

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## supergamer (Jul 12, 2016)

*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/07/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Performance-2-680x900.jpg
*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/07/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Performance-768x1053.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

OMG if it's that much faster than rx480 then no way it's gonna sell for less than 30k :sick2_NF:


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 12, 2016)

ZTR said:


> AMD always bets big on future tech
> Like during DX10 era it was the first to support DX11
> 
> And since you buy a graphics card for 2-3 years at least (unless you are change them every year),going with something that is future proof is the smart decision
> ...



Let me bring completeness in your perspective.

AMD always bets big of Future Tech...AND FAILS HORRIBLY on that bet and also in making that tech successful when that future becomes present.

Like during DX10 era it started supporting DX11, very good, then every single GPU they made had been beatn in performance, price, price to performance, performance per watts when DX11 became mainstream

Like during DX11 era it started better off with Mantle, everybody boarded the hype train, hell even it got a few stations past, then the new gen of Nvidia cards came in and completely derailed it in raw Frames per second even in games like Battlefield 4 where AMD had placed their bet on.

Like during GDDR5 era it promised to bring HBM into the world first, everybody bought their tickets on hype train again, well...this time to get a GPU which is faster than GTX 980ti for less money, what they got is an occassionally slower, similarly priced, hotter and more power hungry card that is Fury X. 

And since you buy a GPU for 2-3 years at least, since you dont change once you bought a GPU following the hype, for those 2-3 years you have to justify the company you bought the card from by blatantly supporting their poor market strategies, falling stock, and cratering market penetration and vent  your frustration on driver supports and how Evil nvidia is because they have a 699 USD card. 

So going with something which performs worse over the year with every new driver realease from their opponent camp is purely a smart decision.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 19, 2016)

GTX 1060 is available at MD  for 25K

Product not found

EDIT:

just few seconds later, the product is now "NOT FOUND" and the site crashed! What sorcery is this!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2016)

When will GTX 1060 3GB version gets released ?
How much would the 3GB version cost ?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> When will GTX 1060 3GB version gets released ?
> How much would the 3GB version cost ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



 Which 3GB Version?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Which 3GB Version?


GTX 1060 3GB version ?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Jul 19, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> GTX 1060 3GB version ?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Not happening

Most likely that is 1050 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> GTX 1060 is available at MD  for 25K
> 
> Product not found
> 
> ...



Its available in ITDEPOT *www.theitdepot.com/details-Zotac+G...+Graphic+Card+(ZT-P10600B-10L)_C45P27132.html


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 19, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> Let me bring completeness in your perspective.
> 
> AMD always bets big of Future Tech...AND FAILS HORRIBLY on that bet and also in making that tech successful when that future becomes present.
> 
> ...



Wow you really hate AMD :serious_NF:....

- - - Updated - - -



supergamer said:


> *cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/07/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Performance-2-680x900.jpg
> *cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/07/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1060-Performance-768x1053.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



IMO better wait for some reliable source for comparison after 1060 launches properly...


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 19, 2016)

Here, GTX 1060 release and review megathrea

Complete list of all reviews 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 19, 2016)

My post got deleted, anyway.  Rx480 is much faster than 1060 in doom vulcan,  aots hitman dx12 and is still slower in tomb raider dx12, all dx11 games. In India 1060 is around 25k and rx480 is around 27k... Very confusing time.. And no i dont hate amd.. I just dont get hyped easily.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 19, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> Here, GTX 1060 release and review megathrea
> 
> Complete list of all reviews
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



wait SLI supported in that card?

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> My post got deleted, anyway.  Rx480 is much faster than 1060 in doom vulcan,  aots hitman dx12 and is *still slower in tomb raider dx12*, all dx11 games. In India 1060 is around 25k and rx480 is around 27k... Very confusing time.. And no i dont hate amd.. I just dont get hyped easily.



After latest patch?


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 19, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> wait SLI supported in that card?


No it isn't, where did you read that? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 19, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> No it isn't, where did you read that?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



It was there in OP of that thread so I asked

- - - Updated - - -

IMO  RX480 is card to go for 1080p (at same price point) keeping in mind future dx 12 and vulcan titles, in comparison to gtx 1060.....

The major advantage it has over 1060 is Crossfire....


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 19, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> It was there in OP of that thread so I asked
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If AMD continues this performance with DX12 then *hell yes!*, but AMD's track record with subsistence of their GPU performance over the time against competition is not praiseworthy. For now, *2 games out of 3 DX12 titles, they have clear lead*. In future if nvidia comes up with better driver support, the game changes. But, in any case, the price of a RX480 in India MUST be taken down to ~23-25K, ASAP ....like RIGHT NAAAAOW. 

Cant say about the success of SLI or Crossfire, market review says almost 80% of mid-range/entry level gaming PCs dont get CF/SLI setups, games are to blame.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 19, 2016)

All games made with idTech engine will perform great on AMD. We have to wait for new nVidia driver update for Vulkan, then the comparsion can be made if GTX 1060 is future proof or not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 19, 2016)

Rx480 price should come down to 17k range then everybody will buy in India.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 19, 2016)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1060/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1468921254mrv4f5CHZE_4_4.gif



> Take note, upon installing the provided NVIDIA drivers Vulkan Libraries 1.0.11.1 are installed by default from the NVIDIA drivers. We went ahead and upgraded to the latest Vulkan libraries utilizing the SDK to version 1.0.17.0, which is the latest stable version. We made sure to apply this SDK to update the libraries on all video cards tested. However, even though we have the libraries installed, it is up to the video card and game to utilize what it wants. In this case, we found on both NVIDIA GPUs DOOM uses Vulkan API libraries 1.0.8 in the game.
> 
> However, the AMD drivers install the newest 1.0.17.0 Vulkan API libraries by default. We found that the AMD Radeon RX 480 uses the newest 1.0.17.0 Vulkan API libraries in-game. When we brought up the console (shown above) on RX 480, it showed "1.0.17.0" next to Vulkan API where NVIDIA GPUs show 1.0.8. Just something worth noting.



*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1468921254mrv4f5CHZE_5_3.gif


*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1468921254mrv4f5CHZE_6_3.gif

*www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1468921254mrv4f5CHZE_7_3.gif


----------



## ZTR (Jul 19, 2016)

Basically 1060 is ahead in DX11 while 480 wipes it in Dx12 and Vulkan
And in other countries 1060 is also more expensive 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2016)

Wow, 980 level performance at 23k.. thats really good !


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Rx480 price should come down to 17k range then everybody will buy in India.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Again, not happening.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Nvidia pricing has been OK this time. Many people who were patiently waiting are purchasing upgrades now. 


bssunilreddy said:


> Rx480 price should come down to 17k range then everybody will buy in India.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Highly unlikely


----------



## supergamer (Jul 20, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/SVNKNpx.png

- - - Updated - - -

12% faster and 20% cheaper.... 
Custom cards available on Day1. No stupid power limit circuitry. 
Fantastic cooler even the stock one. 25% Power savings.

I guess gtx1060 vs rx480 debate is settled. 
We have a clear winner as far as Indian market is concerned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2016)

Speed of the Nvidia card was never a doubt. Problem is the AMD is much more affordable(almost half price) in other markets whereas it's almost the opposite here. Hence getting the Nvidia cards for an Indian gamer is a no brainer.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 20, 2016)

Also to add Nvidia hasn't added proper Vulkan support for Doom as quoted in my last post. Considering Doom's Vulkan bench is pointless.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 20, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Also to add Nvidia hasn't added proper Vulkan support for Doom as quoted in my last post. Considering Doom's Vulkan bench is pointless.



Yup, @everyone get nvidia let Amd burn


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Yup, @everyone get nvidia let Amd burn


Eh couple of years back all of us here loved AMD and most of us here have the HD 6xxx or the 7xxx series. It's only  this time AMD majorly messed up pricing for unknown reasons.


----------



## anaklusmos (Jul 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Eh couple of years back all of us here loved AMD and most of us here have the HD 6xxx or the 7xxx series. It's only  this time AMD majorly messed up pricing for unknown reasons.


The pricing is not under AMD's xk control. 
Third party resellers are setting whatever prices they want, ****ing up the Indian market 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Eh couple of years back all of us here loved AMD and most of us here have the HD 6xxx or the 7xxx series. It's only  this time AMD majorly messed up pricing for unknown reasons.



R9 3xx series pricing was also messed up.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 21, 2016)

3DMark's DX12 bench analysed: GTX 1060 vs RX 480 &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## ZTR (Jul 26, 2016)

Well AMD has done it

New RX 480 Prices
4GB Rs. 20,990
8GB Rs. 22,990

AMD RX 480 price dropped further down to Rs.20,990 | Digit.i

GG AMD 

1060 is rekt now


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Well AMD has done it
> 
> New RX 480 Prices
> 4GB Rs. 20,990
> ...



Still high IMO.
1060 consumes lesser power though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Well AMD has done it
> 
> New RX 480 Prices
> 4GB Rs. 20,990
> ...


Still GTX1060 is faster giving more fps and power efficient.
Under load also 1060 is consuming less power than 480 and can be overclocked too.
So  to nvidia...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2016)

ZTR said:


> Well AMD has done it
> 
> New RX 480 Prices
> 4GB Rs. 20,990
> ...



Now I think AMD is the sweetspot for long term solution, considering how r9 280x (~ 5 year old GPU) can still running many of the latest titles at ultra while its launch time competitor GTX 770 (heck even GTX 780) is far behind... At the time of launch GTX 770 performance was a little above r9 280x, now see the result...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Now I think AMD is the sweetspot for long term solution, considering how r9 280x (~ 5 year old GPU) can still running many of the latest titles at ultra while its launch time competitor GTX 770 (heck even GTX 780) is far behind... At the time of launch GTX 770 performance was a little above r9 280x, now see the result...


I became an nvidia fan boy after seeing the performance in GTX970.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I became an nvidia fan boy after seeing the performance in GTX970.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Well never really became fanboy of anything bought gtx 970 when the market was right for it as a short term solution ...

Best thing while buying GPU is remove any preconceptions as they are very misleading...


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6SYNayNQi6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

ico said:


> [YOUTUBE]6SYNayNQi6s[/YOUTUBE]


Back then when HD7850 was released also GTX660Ti was better but costly.

I had a 7850 but sold it away.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Back then when HD7850 was released also GTX660Ti was better but costly.
> 
> I had a 7850 but sold it away.



naaku telusu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

ico said:


> naaku telusu.


Ico Are you from Telugu region man.
Which area? Naaku kuda thelusu gtx660ti faster than hd7850 ani.
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ico Are you from Telugu region man.
> Which area? Naaku kuda thelusu gtx660ti faster than hd7850 ani.


I can understand. Can't talk.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 26, 2016)

Use this as a reference for choosing between Nvidia and AMD 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KNV3RMu.jpg


----------



## ico (Jul 26, 2016)

^


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 26, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Use this as a reference for choosing between Nvidia and AMD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Jul 26, 2016)

At first I read it best cooler and I was like wtf...


----------



## supergamer (Jul 28, 2016)

970 owners... your payday has arrived :cool_NF: $30 per card.

NVIDIA settles class-action lawsuit


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 29, 2016)

Nvidia GTX 1060 Launch Day Mega Thread

*m.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4thio7/gtx_1060_review_launchday_megathread/

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 1, 2016)

supergamer said:


> 970 owners... your payday has arrived :cool_NF: $30 per card.
> 
> NVIDIA settles class-action lawsuit


I don't see any info on how to get the money back. Also will such a law suit even apply for Indian customers like me? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 1, 2016)

^^As of now its only for US.


----------



## 007 (Aug 1, 2016)

supergamer said:


> 970 owners... your payday has arrived :cool_NF: $30 per card.
> 
> NVIDIA settles class-action lawsuit


What is the procedure to claim it? I bought it from US. 

Sent from my RN3


----------



## supergamer (Aug 1, 2016)

_eligible owners will be notified of the settlement by *October 23*, and all claims will need to be filed by *December 21*. Alternatively, anyone who bought a 970 and is unwilling to accept the $30 payout can opt out and pursue their own litigation._

gamespot Jul 29 2016


----------



## 007 (Aug 2, 2016)

supergamer said:


> _eligible owners will be notified of the settlement by *October 23*, and all claims will need to be filed by *December 21*. Alternatively, anyone who bought a 970 and is unwilling to accept the $30 payout can opt out and pursue their own litigation._
> 
> gamespot Jul 29 2016


Awesome, thanks for the info.

Sent from my RN3

- - - Updated - - -

Got notification from Newegg already. Procedure to claim will be intimated soon once they have the details.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 4, 2016)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/RX_470_STRIX_OC/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


Meanwhile non-reference RX 480 is nowhere to be found in stores


----------



## supergamer (Aug 4, 2016)

Rx470 has 88% of cores and 82% memory b/w compared to Rx480

Performance 82% compared to Rx480

Yet costs 90% of Rx480 4GB.

AMD 

Worse thing is... in India Rx470 will cost same as gtx1060 while performing only 70%. :dizzy_NF:


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 5, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Rx470 has 88% of cores and 82% memory b/w compared to Rx480
> 
> Performance 82% compared to Rx480
> 
> ...


Rx 480 and 1060 has the same price in India. So I'm pretty sure they will release 470 for lesser. If it's around 15k im gonna get it. Besides in dx12 it beats the 1060

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Rx 480 and 1060 has the same price in India. So I'm pretty sure they will release 470 for lesser. If it's around 15k im gonna get it. Besides in dx12 it beats the 1060


$20 difference wouldn't give 6k price difference or they gonna surprise us with the pricing?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Rx 480 and 1060 has the same price in India. So I'm pretty sure they will release 470 for lesser. If it's around 15k im gonna get it. Besides in dx12 it beats the 1060
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


It only beats the 1060 in dx12 in the few AMD favored titles, like hitman and ashes

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 5, 2016)

anaklusmos said:


> It only beats the 1060 in dx12 in the few AMD favored titles, like hitman and ashes
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



in Hitman only.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 5, 2016)

nac said:


> $20 difference wouldn't give 6k price difference or they gonna surprise us with the pricing?


Nvm, got the prices wrong..




Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> The 4gb version is $150
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Means ~18-20k INR because of amd's stupid Indian pricing (while should be close to 10k)


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 5, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Means ~18-20k INR because of amd's stupid Indian pricing (while should be close to 10k)



Yeah really terrible value at that price.Nobody buy it and prices will come down.Just don't buy it.At most 16k for 4gb and 18k for 8gb otherwise no point.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 5, 2016)

NDTV gadgets is reporting 16k for the Rx 470

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Aug 6, 2016)

470 for 17k @ MD


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 6, 2016)

^^ Its in stock now!!! I checked in afternoon and status was "Pre order"


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 6, 2016)

Seems I was right after all

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 8, 2016)

Rx 460 released in India for 12k for 2gb and 13.5k for the 4gb. Performance between the 950 and 960.. 

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Aug 8, 2016)

Should have been below 10k

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2016)

lol, RX 460 is a ripoff for 12K.

RX 470 is nicely priced.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 11, 2016)

so same as GTX 950 performance

*tpucdn.com/reviews/ASUS/RX_460_STRIX_OC/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 13, 2016)

NVIDIA confirms GeForce GTX 1060 3GB has 1152 CUDA cores | VideoCardz.co


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2016)

Mobile NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (Laptop) - Benchmarks and Specs - NotebookCheck.net Tec

1080p gaming at ultra settings on laptops now comparatively cheaper.


----------



## Pasapa (Aug 19, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Mobile NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (Laptop) - Benchmarks and Specs - NotebookCheck.net Tec
> 
> 1080p gaming at ultra settings on laptops now comparatively cheaper.


Yea right, look at the prices of those 1060 laptops..
 Edit: wtf is wrong with nvidia, the 1060 3gb version has lesser specs than the 6 GB version..(it's not just the ram)
Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Aug 19, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yea right, look at the prices of those 1060 laptops..
> Edit: wtf is wrong with nvidia, the 1060 3gb version has lesser specs than the 6 GB version..(it's not just the ram)
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


It should have been named 1050 Ti or 1050 tbh

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Yea right, look at the prices of those 1060 laptops..
> Edit: wtf is wrong with nvidia, the 1060 3gb version has lesser specs than the 6 GB version..(it's not just the ram)
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Custom Laptops, Gaming Notebooks, Custom Gaming Laptops | XOTIC P

Cheapest one costs $1229 (less than 85k INR)

Its the OEMs in India that are overpricing the laptops here ridiculously.


----------



## supergamer (Aug 27, 2016)

Available at primeABGB
*i.imgur.com/iLxqAa6.png


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 28, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Available at primeABGB
> *i.imgur.com/iLxqAa6.png



That is one ugly looking card right there. I had it under consideration for the RX480 variant, but the design scared me away!


----------



## supergamer (Sep 4, 2016)

1050 is an overclocked 950 on 16nm

*cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/09/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1050-Specs.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2016)

Actually the release of 3GB Variant of GTX1060 at 17,000 INR price tag has stirred things a bit in the mainstream segment. Almost twice the performance at barely few dimes more.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 5, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Actually the release of 3GB Variant of GTX1060 at 17,000 INR price tag has stirred things a bit in the mainstream segment. Almost twice the performance at barely few dimes more.


Buying any GPU with less than 4gb vram is a mistake now..

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 5, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Buying any GPU with less than 4gb vram is a mistake now..
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Yes, but if you look at the performance of the 3GB GTX1060, you'll not find any major difference in performance.


----------



## 007 (Sep 13, 2016)

970 $30 claim website is up (US purchases only though) - In re Nvidia GTX 970 Graphics Chip Litigation


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 13, 2016)

US only


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2016)

Regards, Supertron India ( Distributors of Sapphire & Zotac GPU's) ...

Sapphire RX460 2GB Nitro -11000,
Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro -13000,
Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro -17000,
Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ -22000,
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ -25000.

Zotac GTX1060 3GB Amp -17000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini -21000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -24000,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
Zotac GTX1080 8GB Amp -56000.

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunilreddy

CTC, Secunderabad Prices.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## dfizams (Sep 13, 2016)

Anything we can do? It's the same card everywhere.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Regards, Supertron India ( Distributors of Sapphire & Zotac GPU's)
> 
> Sapphire RX460 2GB Nitro -11000,
> Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro -13000,
> ...



Thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -



dfizams said:


> Anything we can do? It's the same card everywhere.



Can you elaborate a bit ?


----------



## dfizams (Sep 13, 2016)

Ha! I was talking about gtx 970 $30 refund. See your and my posts time stamp.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2016)

Regards, Savera Marketing ( Distributors for Gainward GPU's)

Gainward GTX1060 6GB -22200,
Gainward GTX1060 6GB Phoenix -24200,
Gainward GTX1060 8GB Phoenix GS -25200,
Gainward GTX1070 8GB Phoenix GS -40300,
Gainward GTX1080 8GB Phoenix GS -61300.

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunilreddy

CTC, Secunderabad Prices.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 13, 2016)

GTX 970 for 24.8k
Gigabyte Geforce GTX970 4GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (GV-N970IXOC-4GD)
GTX 1060 6GB AMP for 25k
Zotac Geforce GTX 1060 AMP 6GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (ZT-P10600B-10M)

I dont get it - Why would anyone buy a 970 for almost 25k when they can get 1060 6GB AMP for the same price?:confused_NF:


----------



## warfreak (Sep 13, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> GTX 970 for 24.8k
> Gigabyte Geforce GTX970 4GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (GV-N970IXOC-4GD)
> GTX 1060 6GB AMP for 25k
> Zotac Geforce GTX 1060 AMP 6GB GDDR5 Graphic Card (ZT-P10600B-10M)
> ...



You would be surprised at the number of people who make uninformed purchases without looking at the benchmark numbers.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2016)

The same goes for GTX960 4GB and GTX1060 3GB, not a major difference in price tag but almost twice the difference in performance.


----------



## mobo (Sep 13, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> The same goes for GTX960 4GB and GTX1060 3GB, not a major difference in price tag but almost twice the difference in performance.



But its a 4GB! F.O.U.R!

4>3 period.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2016)

mobo said:


> But its a 4GB! F.O.U.R!
> 
> 4>3 period.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.


Haha I am sure that was a pun intended xD

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> Haha I am sure that was a pun intended xD



You mean sarcasm. I don't think it was. 
I think he was pretty serious.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 13, 2016)

Vyom said:


> You mean sarcasm. I don't think it was.
> I think he was pretty serious.


One couldn't be that ignorant to think a 4gb 960 would overcome a 3gb 1060 :/

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Sep 13, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> One couldn't be that ignorant to think a 4gb 960 would overcome a 3gb 1060 :/



One can be, mate.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

of course mobo was being sarcastic. I have heard few people around me saying that with confidence, i just bought 2GB GPU. when i ask which one, they say nVidia. that is all they know. no other information they are aware of. And i am sure they speak the same thing whatever they heard from the seller in shop when asked how it performs.


----------



## kartikoli (Sep 14, 2016)

2016 but still you go to local market and they will tell you "Chaar GB card dikhao inko (Show him 4gb card)" so number sells, what ever you say also if we ask for processors they dont tell you the model no but say "3.2 GHz quad core dikhao inko aap to 3GHz ka bata rahe hai"
I just dont waste time on them and say please tell me if you have this model no. processor my friend told me its better than the best


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Regards, Savera Marketing ( Distributors for Gainward GPU's)
> 
> Gainward GTX1060 6GB -22200,
> Gainward GTX1060 6GB Phoenix -24200,
> ...





> Intel Core i5 6600K | Asus Z170 Pro Gaming | Kingston UV300 480GB SSD |  Zotac GTX950 2GB OC | Seasonic M12II 620w | Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB  2400MHz DDR4 | Corsair SPEC-01 | Cooler Master Hyper 212X | Dell ST2220L  | Cooler Master Devastator | Logitech Z313 | Cooler Master Sickleflow  120mm X3 BLUE LED fans | APC 1000VA UPS | Windows 10 Pro x64.



how much config change u do in a year man.....


----------



## warfreak (Sep 14, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> how much config change u do in a year man.....



Seems to be a hardware guy doing configs for others or helping out his friends.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2016)

^^ Or maybe he is filthy rich like Bruce Wayne and likes his gadgets which in this case is his ever changing PC haha


----------



## mobo (Sep 14, 2016)

Or works for Savera and is just promoting his products


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2016)

I work for nobody and I am not filthy rich.

All I change is my Processor or my Graphics card for every few years and that too sell the old ones, add some money and buy new ones.
Thats all.

By the way I am promoting nobody.
I used Gainward, Sapphire, Zotac GPU's in the past and when I Rmaed it, I get in touch with local distributors.

So when I ask them for prices they give me from time to time.

Some local vendors became good friends because I forwarded many members from forums to buy from them.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 14, 2016)

^^ Dude, we were just kidding. You took it seriously. On behalf of Digit I apologize - I thought the humour was in good taste. Sorry again.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2016)

People are really missing out on comprehending the Sarcasm, because it's being delivered too seriously xD


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> I work for nobody and I am not filthy rich.
> 
> All I change is my Processor or my Graphics card for every few years and that too sell the old ones, add some money and buy new ones.
> Thats all.
> ...



Dude u changed ur entire config one by one....... that also so many processors so many GPU, really man nice enthusiasm there...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 14, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Dude u changed ur entire config one by one....... that also so many processors so many GPU, really man nice enthusiasm there...


I changed mine because my old PC got burned due to lightning strike. I Rmaed everything and sold the cabinet parts.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2016)

How is this deal for GTX 970?
GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 G1 GAMING (N970G1 GAMING 4GD

Or does a GTX 1060 3GB still performs better than the above card at 18k?


----------



## Skud (Sep 15, 2016)

Get this instead:-

ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1060 MINI 3GB GDDR


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 15, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> How is this deal for GTX 970?
> GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 G1 GAMING (N970G1 GAMING 4GD
> 
> Or does a GTX 1060 3GB still performs better than the above card at 18k?



GTX970 doesn't hold much value above 15k. PS : It's an Old Gen GPU.
Get a 1060 3GB and it will be better, if you want to play at very high textures then get the 6GB variant.


----------



## warfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> How is this deal for GTX 970?
> GIGABYTE GRAPHICS CARD GTX 970 4GB DDR5 G1 GAMING (N970G1 GAMING 4GD
> 
> Or does a GTX 1060 3GB still performs better than the above card at 18k?



Performance is pretty above par compared to 970. More important is the power consumption. GTX 1060 3GB(Technically a 1050ti because of lower specs) consumes a lot less power while delivering the same performance as a 970. 

If you ask me, I would say shell out a few more bucks and get the GTX 1060 6 GB which has much better specs, which provides far superior performance and ability to play 1440p and not to mention kinda futureproof.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 15, 2016)

warfreak said:


> Performance is pretty above par compared to 970. More important is the power consumption. GTX 1060 3GB(Technically a 1050ti because of lower specs) consumes a lot less power while delivering the same performance as a 970.
> 
> If you ask me, I would say shell out a few more bucks and get the GTX 1060 6 GB which has much better specs, which provides far superior performance and ability to play 1440p and not to mention kinda futureproof.


The 6Gb version does not provide a far superior performance , better but not far superior

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobo (Sep 15, 2016)

1060 6GB sits in between 970 and 980, so the 1060 3GB would be very close to 970 in terns of performance. Still, at similar price point, I'd go with the 1060 3GB for lower power and newer architecture. 970 is *not* a bad deal IMO, but only if you need that extra 1GB of RAM. Also 1000 series have improved DX12 performance.

+1 for 1060 6GB obviously.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. I already have a Zotac GTX1060 6GB AMP edition so not gonna buy the 3GB variant of 1060. I just wanted to know so that I can suggest people who have that kinda budget (17-18k) for GPU. I am real happy with the AMP Edition


----------



## warfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> The 6Gb version does not provide a far superior performance , better but not far superior
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



I don't know what your metric for performance is but the GTX 1060 outperforms the GTX 970 by 5-10 fps and in some cases even comes close to trading blows with the 980. That is a pretty big performance gap IMO.

GPU 2016 Benchmarks - Compare Products on AnandTec


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 15, 2016)

warfreak said:


> I don't know what your metric for performance is but the GTX 1060 outperforms the GTX 970 by 5-10 fps and in some cases even comes close to trading blows with the 980. That is a pretty big performance gap IMO.
> 
> GPU 2016 Benchmarks - Compare Products on AnandTec


MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 3GB Review - Introductio
Except for rotr and hitman. I really don't see a significant improvement

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 15, 2016)

Discrete Desktop GPU Market Trends Q2 2016: AMD Grabs Market Share, But NVIDIA Remains on To

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## warfreak (Sep 15, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X 3GB Review - Introductio
> Except for rotr and hitman. I really don't see a significant improvement
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Ohh, you were talking about the 3gb version? I was talking about the 6 GB version. Both are altogethere different GPUs, not just the VRAM difference. Hence I mentioned previously that the 3gb 1060 should be called a 1050ti instead.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 15, 2016)

used to be a time, people would blindly suggest 7970 ghz ed over nvidia counterparts 7950 vapour x oc.........


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 18, 2016)

Regards, Supertron India ( Distributors of Sapphire & Zotac GPU's) ...

Sapphire RX460 2GB Nitro -11000,
Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro -12000,
Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+ -17000,
Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ -22000,
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ -25000.

Zotac GTX1060 3GB Amp -17000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini -20000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -24000,
Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -38000,
Zotac GTX1080 8GB Amp -56000.

Thanks & Regards,
BSSunilreddy

CTC, Secunderabad Prices. All prices are excluding VAT...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Regards, Supertron India ( Distributors of Sapphire & Zotac GPU's) ...
> 
> Sapphire RX460 2GB Nitro -11000,
> Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro -12000,
> ...



Dude can you please give me the name of sellers in CTC who are selling RX 470 Nitro and MSI version and their prices? I cannot seem to find any when I inquired last week.


----------



## supergamer (Sep 20, 2016)

Some Vega & Navi rumors

videocardz

Vega 10 in 2017 .. almost 2x of RX470
Vega 11 in 2017 as Polaris replacement
Vega 20 in 2018 on 7nm process
Navi in 2019


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> Dude can you please give me the name of sellers in CTC who are selling RX 470 Nitro and MSI version and their prices? I cannot seem to find any when I inquired last week.


Shwetha Computers & Peripherals
Contact Moolchand or Sachin there.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Shwetha Computers & Peripherals
> Contact Moolchand or Sachin there.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Thanks man! The price I got was 18500 for Rx 470 Nitro, 18400 for MSI version. Any thoughts?
P.S both are 4GB versions.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> Thanks man! The price I got was 18500 for Rx 470 Nitro, 18400 for MSI version. Any thoughts?
> P.S both are 4GB versions.


Actually both versions are priced at 17.5k plus tax.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Actually both versions are priced at 17.5k plus tax.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



So should I go for it? I am on a very tight budget man(about 18 K)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> So should I go for it? I am on a very tight budget man(about 18 K)


Go there, bargain with them and get it for 17k or 17.5k including tax.

I asked for Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+, they said 25.5k but I said I want a discount then they said 24.5k. So it all depends on bargaining.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 20, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go there, bargain with them and get it for 17k or 17.5k including tax.
> 
> I asked for Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+, they said 25.5k but I said I want a discount then they said 24.5k. So it all depends on bargaining.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Thanks Man! Will try tommorow and see what happens...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 20, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> So should I go for it? I am on a very tight budget man(about 18 K)



GTX 1060 3GB version would be a better option then.


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 20, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 1060 3GB version would be a better option then.



But I doubt that 3GB VRAM will be maxed in 1 year time


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 21, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> But I doubt that 3GB VRAM will be maxed in 1 year time


Yes 3GB VRam will get outdated by this year end.
Its better to go with 4GB or more VRam.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 21, 2016)

3GB is just not enough for now, Nvidia released 1060 3GB in a rush to compete with AMD

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 21, 2016)

If 3GB will get outdated by this year end then why are we suggesting 1060 3GB versions to others here on TDF?? I noticed that, anyone having budget lesser than 20k is being recommended 1060 3GB. Why not RX470?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 21, 2016)

Read this for VRAM requirements:
RX 460 4GB vs. 2GB VRAM Benchmark – Is more better? – Hardware Unboxe

Funnily Doom is the only game that requires more VRAM which is considered to be the most optimized game.


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 23, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Read this for VRAM requirements:
> RX 460 4GB vs. 2GB VRAM Benchmark – Is more better? – Hardware Unboxe
> 
> Funnily Doom is the only game that requires more VRAM which is considered to be the most optimized game.


Rx 460 is price is BS in India, You'll be better off with RX470 or 1060 3gb for another 4K

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 23, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> Rx 460 is price is BS in India, You'll be better off with RX470 or 1060 3gb for another 4K
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk





chimera201 said:


> *Read this for VRAM requirements:*
> RX 460 4GB vs. 2GB VRAM Benchmark – Is more better? – Hardware Unboxe
> 
> Funnily Doom is the only game that requires more VRAM which is considered to be the most optimized game.



.....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+  @ 17.5k is best than GTX1060 3GB.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sapphire RX470 4GB Nitro+  @ 17.5k is best than GTX1060 3GB.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


But the nitro version is unavailable at Ctc

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> But the nitro version is unavailable at Ctc
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Ask Sachin at Swetha Computers buddy
He qouted me 17.5k for the RX470 4GB Nitro+ edition.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ask Sachin at Swetha Computers buddy
> He qouted me 17.5k for the RX470 4GB Nitro+ edition.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


I went to him on Thursday, paid thru card, when I got the product it was OC version not the nitro one. Was told that he will arrange a MSI gaming version yesterday but didn't receive any update P.S I got MSI one for 17.8K also there will be no stock of nitro till end of this month.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> I went to him on Thursday, paid thru card, when I got the product it was OC version not the nitro one. Was told that he will arrange a MSI gaming version yesterday but didn't receive any update P.S I got MSI one for 17.8K also there will be no stock of nitro till end of this month.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I personally spoke with Sumit of Supertron Enterprises who are official distributors of Sapphire & Zotac Graphics Cards.
He said he can arrange a 470 Nitro for 17.5k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't know man, I'm still waiting for a call from Sachin for MSI card, also most of them are confused about OC and nitro I think

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2016)

Skt12 said:


> I don't know man, I'm still waiting for a call from Sachin for MSI card, also most of them are confused about OC and nitro I think
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


Supertron Sumit -91 00 771525

Call him and ask him about the stock

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Skt12 (Sep 25, 2016)

Told ya.....He got confused OC for Nitro one, Just enquired about it yesterday...

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Sep 30, 2016)

guru3d 1050ti


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2016)

^^ No comparison with RX 470? :/

I am planning to buy RX 470 asap. But holding of since price is Rs 19,300 in Nehru Place.

Created this thread btw.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2016)

NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 1050 Ti and GTX 1050 on Same Day | techPowerU


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 11, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> NVIDIA to Launch GeForce GTX 1050 Ti and GTX 1050 on Same Day | techPowerU


13k should be good price for 1050Ti 4gb but lets be realistic its probably going to be close to 15k.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2016)

I would be interested in watching the comparison of 1050 with RX 470. Price will be a deciding factor a lot.

But between 1050 and 1050ti which is supposed to be higher version? Since 1050 will only have 2 gb of memory? :/


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 11, 2016)

1050 2gb will be the lower version with performance similar to rx460 while 1050Ti 4gb will be the higher version with performance similar to gtx960.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2016)

Still no comparison with RX 470, which I am more interested to buy.


----------



## Skt12 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vyom said:


> ^^ No comparison with RX 470? :/
> 
> I am planning to buy RX 470 asap. But holding of since price is Rs 19,300 in Nehru Place.
> 
> Created this thread btw.


I got MSI gaming version for 17.8k....Beast of a card, dead silent

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 11, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Still no comparison with RX 470, which I am more interested to buy.



Comparisons will come around Oct 25. Anything that comes before it are not dependable.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 11, 2016)

would the gtx 1050 be faster than gtx 960?


----------



## supergamer (Oct 11, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> would the gtx 1050 be faster than gtx 960?


Not likely. Slightly faster than 950.
But wait till these are in market... both 950, 960 prices will shift down a bit.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2016)

supergamer said:


> Not likely. Slightly faster than 950.
> But wait till these are in market... both 950, 960 prices will shift down a bit.



Given that GTX 1060 overtook GTX 980 in gaming benchmarks, it wouldn't be wrong to hope that GTX 1050 performs better than GTX 960 at least.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 11, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Given that GTX 1060 overtook GTX 980 in gaming benchmarks, it wouldn't be wrong to hope that GTX 1050 performs better than GTX 960 at least.


Overtook? More like replaced.. benchmarks are equivalent

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 11, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Overtook? More like replaced.. benchmarks are equivalent
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk



Also take FPS/watt and price at launch into consideration.


----------



## supergamer (Oct 17, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/ym4yZcR.jpg

galax-geforce-gtx-1060-oc-6gb


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 17, 2016)

^ Haha looks like a price error. Too bad no intention of buying a GPU now. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] may want it.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> ^ Haha looks like a price error. Too bad no intention of buying a GPU now. [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] may want it.



I don't actually. I wanna buy RX 470.

The MSI RX 470 4 GB edition is still only available in Global store on Amazon.in: Amazon.in: Questions And Answers: does it have warranty in india

After 15% discount, the card would cost: Rs 17318
Cost: 16,553.6
Delivery: 764.40
Total Cost: 17318
15% CITI discount = 2000 (max discount)
Final cost  = 15,318

ONLY caveat is the "No warranty in India" BS.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 17, 2016)

the above 1060 card is 6GB version. Not the 3GB. Which is better than RX470 4GB. I would say get it now before they change the price again. Maximum they will call and tell you your order has been cancelled, what else. But what if you are lucky!!!!!


----------



## ZTR (Oct 17, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> the above 1060 card is 6GB version. Not the 3GB. Which is better than RX470 4GB. I would say get it now before they change the price again. Maximum they will call and tell you your order has been cancelled, what else. But what if you are lucky!!!!!


But you see in the long run AMD cards pull ahead and since [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] is getting a card for atleast 2-3 years he is making the right choice 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## supergamer (Oct 18, 2016)

Sorry guys, Prime has changed above listing to *3GB* gtx1060 now.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 18, 2016)

Even if anyone did place the order during those hours they would have gotten a 3GB variant


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> But you see in the long run AMD cards pull ahead and since @Vyom is getting a card for atleast 2-3 years he is making the right choice
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


omg! you are saying 6GB 1060 might fall short against rx470 4GB in future?? Many games will be on vulkan api(if that is the reason(i dont know actuallly))??


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> omg! you are saying 6GB 1060 might fall short against rx470 4GB in future?? Many games will be on vulkan api(if that is the reason(i dont know actuallly))??


470 is already pulling ahead of 1060 6GB in BF1 lol

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bd23615cdff10966c74273fcd42201c3.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bb0634a88be9c3984a9f167b07468e0c.jpg

So yeah as more games use Vulkan/DX12,470 will pull ahead of 1060

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 470 is already pulling ahead of 1060 6GB in BF1 lol
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bd23615cdff10966c74273fcd42201c3.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bb0634a88be9c3984a9f167b07468e0c.jpg
> 
> ...



wait for nvidia's magical drivers


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

Magical drivers still can't do anything for hw deficiency xD

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 18, 2016)

1050 2gb and 1050Ti 4GB announced at $109 and $139 respectively launching Oct 25 onwards. 
NVIDIA Announces GeForce GTX 1050 Ti &amp; GTX 1050: Entry-Level Cards Launching October 25t
Expecting 10k and 13k respectively. 
Seems like decent value for money.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

If 1050 comes under 10k and also gives 960 like performance it could be the next budget king after 750Ti

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## supergamer (Oct 18, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> 1050 2gb and 1050Ti 4GB announced at $109 and $139 respectively launching Oct 25 onwards.
> NVIDIA Announces GeForce GTX 1050 Ti & GTX 1050: Entry-Level Cards Launching October 25t
> Expecting 10k and 13k respectively.
> Seems like decent value for money.



Finally.. poor Indian gamer's Lord and Saviours have arrived.. 
Nvidia's turd class x50 series.. inspired by Intel 5% annual performance increase.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> If 1050 comes under 10k and also gives 960 like performance it could be the next budget king after 750Ti
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


1050 will give 950 performance and 1050Ti will give 960 performance. 


supergamer said:


> Finally.. poor Indian gamer's Lord and Saviours have arrived..
> Nvidia's turd class x50 series.. inspired by Intel 5% annual performance increase.


Annual 5% would mean only 15% over 3 years but 1050 is 300%  the performance of 650. 
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/dedd34cb68a57f50dd4568662444a07f.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> 1050 will give 950 performance and 1050Ti will give 960 performance.
> 
> Annual 5% would mean only 15% over 3 years but 1050 is 300%  the performance of 650.
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/dedd34cb68a57f50dd4568662444a07f.jpg


If 1050 gives 950 perf then no use
Ideally it should 1050 will give 960 perf and 1050Ti will be for those wanting best under 15k since currently no card is there for those people

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> If 1050 gives 950 perf then no use
> Ideally it should 1050 will give 960 perf and 1050Ti will be for those wanting best under 15k since currently no card is there for those people
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


In 6 months RX470 will come below 15k so that would be the best card under 15k.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 18, 2016)

If 470 comes below 15k it would be great but it won't happen 
Max to Max it will come to 16k


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 18, 2016)

GTX 1060 gave GTX 980 level performance. 1050Ti should be comparable to GTX 970 or at least midway between 970 and 960


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 18, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 470 is already pulling ahead of 1060 6GB in BF1 lol
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bd23615cdff10966c74273fcd42201c3.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161018/bb0634a88be9c3984a9f167b07468e0c.jpg
> 
> ...


Battlefield 1 PC graphics benchmark review - Graphics card performance 1080

Different results here. Performance is almost equal though.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Oct 20, 2016)

gtx 1070 firmware update for Memory issue



> cards fitted with Samsung memory do not have any issues, however some manufacturers have or switched towards *Micron chips*, and these are the culprit of the reported issues. Especially during overclocking of the graphics memory problems will appear fast with bad results like checkerboard patterns.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 24, 2016)

AMD Wants You to Choose Radeon RX 470 Over the GTX 1050 Ti, For Now | techPowerU

- - - Updated - - -

Battlefield 1 performance:
Battlefield 1 Benchmarked: Graphics & CPU Performance > CPU Performance - TechSpot




Spoiler



*www.techspot.com/articles-info/1267/bench/1080p.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/1267/bench/CPU_FuryX.png

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/1267/bench/CPU_GTX1080.png


----------



## supergamer (Oct 24, 2016)

It's incredibly stupid of AMD to compare their mid-range GPU with competitor's entry level GPU.


----------



## jasku (Oct 25, 2016)

supergamer said:


> It's incredibly stupid of AMD to compare their mid-range GPU with competitor's entry level GPU.


The entry level, mid range are merely categories, as long as the cards in the similar price point, people will opt for best bang for the buck. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 25, 2016)

supergamer said:


> It's incredibly stupid of AMD to compare their mid-range GPU with competitor's entry level GPU.


In India 1050Ti at 13k and RX470 at 18k.So price difference is 5k($75) which is huge. But in US price difference is only $30(2k) so it makes more sense there but not here.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2016)

mohit9206 said:


> In India 1050Ti at 13k and RX470 at 18k.So price difference is 5k($75) which is huge. But in US price difference is only $30(2k) so it makes more sense there but not here.


Spending the extra 5k is common sense since the performance difference will be great.

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 25, 2016)

There is no reference card review 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1050_Ti_Gaming_X/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> Spending the extra 5k is common sense since the performance difference will be great.
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


By that logic why not spend another 5k and get 1060 6GB? Performance will be even greater. 


chimera201 said:


> There is no reference card review
> 
> *tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1050_Ti_Gaming_X/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png


There will be only 5% performance difference between stock and overclocked cards so best to avoid overpriced rip off models like msi gaming x and asus strixx and buy the basic models and overclock yourself. 
1050ti is pretty good value for money. 
Rx460 is now irreverent. 
10k - 1050 2gb
13k- 1050ti 4gb
17k - rx470 4gb
22k - 1060 6GB 
There is no place for rx460 2gb unless it drops to 8k.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 25, 2016)

^what I'm trying to say is that if you are willing to spend a little more money than your initial budget you would get a big performance boost.. An extra 5k to get the 1060 will lead to a drastic increase in budget with respect to the initial budget. I really don't see a problem with my logic...

Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 25, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> ^what I'm trying to say is that if you are willing to spend a little more money than your initial budget you would get a big performance boost.. An extra 5k to get the 1060 will lead to a drastic increase in budget with respect to the initial budget. I really don't see a problem with my logic...
> 
> Sent from my XT1572 using Tapatalk


Rx470 is approx 40% faster for 40% more money. So there is no need to increase budget. If budget is 13k then buy 1050Ti but if budget is 18k then buy rx470. Both are in different price categories so there is no competition between the two. However if amd reduce rx470 price to 15k then yes i can agree with you it would be better to get RX470. But for now both are good options in their respective price points.


----------



## supergamer (Oct 25, 2016)

There's a Rx 470D circulating in chinese market. 1792 cores and tad slower than Rx 470. 
Not sure if it will reach Indian shores.

470D vs 1050ti


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 26, 2016)

is the gtx 960 4gb slower than 1050ti as far as performance is concerned?Will it be worthwhile to upgrade from 960 4gb to 1050ti?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Will it be worthwhile to upgrade from 960 4gb to 1050ti?



No...


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 26, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> is the gtx 960 4gb slower than 1050ti as far as performance is concerned?Will it be worthwhile to upgrade from 960 4gb to 1050ti?


Sell your 960 4GB while it still has some value left and buy a 1060 6GB. 
You should be able to get 10k for your 960 4gb.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 26, 2016)

^if i had that kind of money i would have done so already!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 26, 2016)

AMD drops price on Radeon RX 460, RX 470 graphics card


----------



## VladGets (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: nVidia/ATi NEWS Channel*



comp@ddict said:


> ^^ It's the HD4830 chips with GDDR5 and 128-bit, but the performance will be almost equal to HD4770 as this chip as 956million transistors.


HD4830 chips with GDDR5 and 128-bit its really cool videocard
I have it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 6, 2016)

AMD Vega GPUs are scheduled for Q1 2017 release...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

The impossible has happened: Testing Radeon and GeForce together in DirectX 12 | PCWorl

AMD Radeons and GeForce GPUs in one single PC.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2016)

Old news


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 16, 2016)

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB review:

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1060 Mini 3 GB Review | techPowerU

Under load temps reach 80°C just shy of the 82°C limit, beyond which Boost will start throttling down clocks to keep the card at acceptable temperatures. The bench is probably done in Germany where ambient temperatures are lower. In India it will definitely throttle performance.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2016)

Which GTX 1060 to buy? 35 different cards compared - YouTube

Which GTX1060 6GB to buy? 35 different cards compared?

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 24, 2016)

*www.techpowerup.com/img/16-11-24/94a2dfe2708f.jpg


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

Which AMD Radeon RX 480 to buy? 13 different cards compared. - YouTube

Which AMD RX480 to buy? 13 different cards compared.
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 27, 2016)

^idk why you are posting that stuff. Not useful.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2016)

AMD RX 490 listed online alongside alleged benchmarks | GPU &amp; Displays | OC3D New

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## parashar91 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hey guys. Wanted you opinion on the next-gen Nvidia Volta GPUs
Will they be able to bridge the gap completely between the desktop grade and laptop grade cards (as they claim)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> Hey guys. Wanted you opinion on the next-gen Nvidia Volta GPUs
> Will they be able to bridge the gap completely between the desktop grade and laptop grade cards (as they claim)?


Wait until they are released. 
I think new gen GPUs releases are made every year. So need to wait for Q2 2017.

Still nvidia is going to release a high end pascal GPU in 2017 and you are talking about Volta already.

Ex: GTX1080 Ti or likewise

Dont know the exact nomenclature but according to Videocardz site.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Dec 6, 2016)

1060 vs RX 480 overtime





GTX 1060 vs. RX 480 - An Updated Review - Page 23

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 6, 2016)

ZTR said:


> 1060 vs RX 480 overtime
> 
> View attachment 16632
> View attachment 16633
> ...



Very few websites give updates of a GPU performance after some time....

- - - Updated - - -

I am looking for r9 290 watch dogs 2 performance, many reviewers don't even consider that card...


----------



## anky (Dec 7, 2016)

Should I sell my Zotac gtx 1060 6GB and buy rx480?
nvidea cant do wonders in dx12 it seems for now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2016)

anky said:


> Should I sell my Zotac gtx 1060 6GB and buy rx480?
> nvidea cant do wonders in dx12 it seems for now.


Yess
Nvidia has support for Vulkan on software level.

AMD has support for both Vulkan & Async Compute on hardware level.

AMD GPUs are giving better fps than nvidia in DirectX 12.

Get HIS RX480 8GB ICEQ X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k from *savera.co.in
Savera has branches in all major cities in India and RMA is also dealt by Savera itself.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 7, 2016)

AMD Radeon Software Crimson Relive Drivers Leaked, Massive Updat

*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-NDA-Only-Confidential-v4-page-013-copy-840x473.jpg
*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-NDA-Only-Confidential-v4-page-040-copy-840x473.jpg
*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/file-page29-copy-649x840.jpg
*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/file-page7-copy-649x840.jpg
*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/file-page15-copy-649x840.jpg



Spoiler



*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-NDA-Only-Confidential-v4-page-004-copy-840x473.jpg

That fine print


----------



## Pasapa (Dec 7, 2016)

anky said:


> Should I sell my Zotac gtx 1060 6GB and buy rx480?
> nvidea cant do wonders in dx12 it seems for now.



uh no. Performance difference between them is negligible even in DX 12 games. Going from one card to another won't give you any noticeable performance gains(performance gains are largely dependent on the games). Wait for the next generation if you want to upgrade.


----------



## anky (Dec 7, 2016)

Pasapa said:


> uh no. Performance difference between them is negligible even in DX 12 games. Going from one card to another won't give you any noticeable performance gains(performance gains are largely dependent on the games). Wait for the next generation if you want to upgrade.



yeah...and till now there is just one review...which is posted in above posts. So I should not hurry reg this. lets wait for next gen AMD or nvidea for dx12.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2016)

anky said:


> yeah...and till now there is just one review...which is posted in above posts. So I should not hurry reg this. lets wait for next gen AMD or nvidea for dx12.


RX 480 over 50% faster than GTX 1060 when running Doom in Vulkan API | PCGames

GTX 1060 VS. RX 480: 12 Games Tested!! DX12, DX11, Vulkan/OpenGL (DOOM) - YouTub

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Dec 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> RX 480 over 50% faster than GTX 1060 when running Doom in Vulkan API | PCGames
> 
> GTX 1060 VS. RX 480: 12 Games Tested!! DX12, DX11, Vulkan/OpenGL (DOOM) - YouTub
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



this is true..but I cant keep changing my gpu evry 6 months if a better one comes right! and I don't think it will even sell @ 22k.will you buy it for 22k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2016)

anky said:


> this is true..but I cant keep changing my gpu evry 6 months if a better one comes right! and I don't think it will even sell @ 22k.will you buy it for 22k?


Yess, its true that one cannot change their GPU every 6 months. You better keep it until as long as it lasts.

I first thought of going with Zotac GTX1060 6GB OC @ 24k but now am thinking of going with HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k since it is much futureproof regarding DirectX 12 games are concerned.

Even Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp GPUs are available in quikr for 29k in Hyderabad.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2016)

AMD GCN Based Polaris 12, Polaris 10 XT2 and Vega 10 GPUs Leaked

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## anky (Dec 7, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yess, its true that one cannot change their GPU every 6 months. You better keep it until as long as it lasts.
> 
> I first thought of going with Zotac GTX1060 6GB OC @ 24k but now am thinking of going with HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo @ 23k since it is much futureproof regarding DirectX 12 games are concerned.
> 
> ...



yes..if you are buying now..then of course rx480 makes much more sense.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 8, 2016)

AMD Radeon Crimson ReLive Drivers Review | techPowerU
Radeon Chill: Performance And Power Consumptio

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_Crimson_ReLive_Drivers/images/1920.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 11, 2016)

tom'sHardware editor Igor creates a small software for better benchmarking, creates "Stuttering Index" graph

PresentMon: Performance In DirectX, OpenGL, And Vulka


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

AMD Radeon RX 460 Unlocked To Full Polaris 11 GPU

Unlock the extra shader processors in a RX460 4GB from 896 to 1024 shaders which amounts to 12.5% gains.
Follow the above guide and download the bios unlocker to unlock.

But you can do so only using the following GPUs.

Asus RX460 4GB Strix & Sapphire RX460 4GB Nitro...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 23, 2016)

TechReport's bench-marking has good frame time details.
Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1060 graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page

*Doom:*
Avg FPS(best API):
GTX 1060 6GB(OpenGL) : 71
RX 480 8GB(Vulkan) : 70

Time spent beyond 16.7ms (for locked consistent 60fps)
GTX 1060 6GB(OpenGL) : 201 ms
RX 480 8GB(Vulkan) : 506 ms

*GTX 1060 6GB > RX 480 8GB in Doom



Rise of the Tomb Raider:
*Avg FPS(best API):
GTX 1060 6GB(DX11) : 50
RX 480 8GB(DX11) : 48

Time spent beyond 16.7ms (for locked consistent 60fps)
GTX 1060 6GB(DX11) : 10223 ms
RX 480 8GB(DX11) : 12483 ms

DX12 has no improvement in ROTR
*GTX 1060 6GB > RX 480 8GB in **Rise of the Tomb Raider



**Hitman:
*Avg FPS(best API):
GTX 1060 6GB(DX12) : 46
RX 480 8GB(DX12) : 51

Time spent beyond 16.7ms (for locked consistent 60fps)
GTX 1060 6GB(DX12) : 14246 ms
RX 480 8GB(DX12) : 8768 ms

*GTX 1060 6GB < RX 480 8GB in **Hitman



**Deus Ex Mankind Divided:
*Avg FPS(best API):
GTX 1060 6GB(DX11) : 43
RX 480 8GB(DX12) : 47

Time spent beyond 33.3 ms (for locked consistent 30fps)
GTX 1060 6GB(DX11) : 8 ms
RX 480 8GB(DX12) : 209 ms

Time spent beyond 16.7ms (for locked consistent 60fps)
GTX 1060 6GB(DX11) : 17146 ms
RX 480 8GB(DX12) : 13049 ms

*techreport.com/r.x/GTX1060review/best99th.png


----------



## anky (Dec 23, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> TechReport's bench-marking has good frame time details.
> Nvidia's GeForce GTX 1060 graphics card reviewed - The Tech Report - Page
> 
> *Doom:*
> ...



I am pretty sure this is an old report. Recent driver updates from AMD have increased the performance of 480 a lot. it is now ahead in DX12 clearly and in some cases not much behind 1060 6gb as it was 2-3 months earlier.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 23, 2016)

anky said:


> I am pretty sure this is an old report. Recent driver updates from AMD have increased the performance of 480 a lot. it is now ahead in DX12 clearly and in some cases not much behind 1060 6gb as it was 2-3 months earlier.



Yeah it's old before the Relive update. But it's a site doing frame-time analysis more thoroughly. Most other sites just post avg. and min FPS which isn't a good indication of smooth performance. Heck some sites don't even record min. FPS. Will have to wait for another card to release for the new drivers to be bench-marked.


----------



## anky (Dec 23, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Yeah it's old before the Relive update. But it's a site doing frame-time analysis more thoroughly. Most other sites just post avg. and min FPS which isn't a good indication of smooth performance. Heck some sites don't even record min. FPS. Will have to wait for another card to release for the new drivers to be bench-marked.



Yes, after that update of AMD I was even thinking of selling my GTX 1060 6GB to buy RX 480 8GB, but then dropped the idea.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2016)

Six months of POLARIS progress - RX 480 ft. Crimson ReLive 16.12.1 - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Dec 31, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Six months of POLARIS progress - RX 480 ft. Crimson ReLive 16.12.1 - YouTube



I have polaris, MSI RX 480 and I have no issues with the ReLive functionality on my system as experienced by the creator of the above video. I am using same version, Radeon Software Version 16.12.1.
I actually find the recording functionality very satisfying. It doesn't work on odd games like, Half Life 1 (finally when I started playing it few days ago) but it does work on modern games like Rocket League, Quantum Break, Portal 2 and Steep (new game from Ubisoft).

In fact, I am planning to upload the steep gameplay as I recorded from ReLive soon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2016)

Vyom said:


> I have polaris, MSI RX 480 and I have no issues with the ReLive functionality on my system as experienced by the creator of the above video. I am using same version, Radeon Software Version 16.12.1.
> I actually find the recording functionality very satisfying. It doesn't work on odd games like, Half Life 1 (finally when I started playing it few days ago) but it does work on modern games like Rocket League, Quantum Break, Portal 2 and Steep (new game from Ubisoft).
> 
> In fact, I am planning to upload the steep gameplay as I recorded from ReLive soon.


So good to hear that RX480 is aging better than nvidia GPUs.

Because of the driver updates brought out by AMD, now nvidia is losing out to AMD even in DirectX 11 games where already AMD is dominating in DirectX 12 games using Vulkan.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jan 4, 2017)

1080ti and Vega reveal tomorrow. Get ready ppl.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 4, 2017)

For 1080p Gaming & Future Proofing:

Buy the Sapphire RX470 8GB Nitro+ OC @ 20.5k from SAPPHIRE GRAPHICS CARD RADEON RX 470 8GB DDR5 NITRO+ OC

First off, I will say that my decision was based on three things:
1) Future Proofing
2) Price to Performance
3) 1080p Gaming

If you compare the reference specs of the two cards, you see that the RX 470 has only ~89% of the specs of the RX 480. 

However, thanks to Sapphire's customizing, that percentage gets bumped up to ~93% with the Nitro+ models. That's because Sapphire has increased the base clock and the memory speed, and thus the memory bandwidth --and they've done a better job with the 470 percentage wise, than with the 480. And that 4% bump is a game changer when you look at the cost.

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170104/294d231fdd57c1bf1810351979511781.jpg

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:

Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,

Zotac GTX1070 8GB Amp -28,500.

With Indian Bill.

Contact: Sai Services,
Mr. Srinivas, 
Maitrivanam,
Ameerpet, 
Hyderabad. 

PM me if anybody wants Phone number...


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sealed Zotac nvidia GPU's:
> 
> Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -16,500,
> 
> ...


Imported without warranty?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 22, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Imported without warranty?


No Indian Sealed pieces. With Indian Bill.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## supergamer (Jan 29, 2017)

selling for 16500=$242 in india.... while newegg price is $270 ? :thinking_NF:


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 29, 2017)

supergamer said:


> selling for 16500=$242 in india.... while newegg price is $270 ? :thinking_NF:


Something is surely fishy. No way that deal is legit.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 20, 2017)

AMD vs. NVIDIA Flamewar Gets its First IRL Fatality | techPowerU


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 23, 2017)

AMD Capsaicin & Cream(Vega Architecture)

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2017)

Just mimicking top end models pricing for the other Ryzen CPUs based on rumoured price


*Model**USD**INR*7 1800X499379997 1700X399294997 1700319244995 1600X259199995 1500229174995 1400X199159995 1300175134993 1200X149114993 11001299999


----------



## ssb1551 (Mar 13, 2017)

How is this deal on PrimeABGB? 8GB GTX1080 for less than 55k

Buy Online | GALAX 1080 EXOC SNIPER WITH RGB Graphic Card | Price in Indi


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 13, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> How is this deal on PrimeABGB? 8GB GTX1080 for less than 55k
> 
> Buy Online | GALAX 1080 EXOC SNIPER WITH RGB Graphic Card | Price in Indi



GTX 1080 was dropped to 500$ by nvidia last week because of 1080Ti launch. Wait for pricing to go down here as well. 50% premium over USA pricing isn't worth it IMO. You already have a 1060 Amp!


----------



## ssb1551 (Mar 13, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> GTX 1080 was dropped to 500$ by nvidia last week because of 1080Ti launch. Wait for pricing to go down here as well. 50% premium over USA pricing isn't worth it IMO. You already have a 1060 Amp!



Yeah true! I have plans to upgrade my Rig 2 in my signature (preferably to Ryzen). But I can't buy everything at one shot so gotta buy 1 component after another. So thought of hoarding the GPU  since thats the lowest price for a GTX1080 I have seen in last few months.

Hopefully 1080 comes down to Rs 40k!


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 28, 2017)

For Honor or Ghost Recon Wildlands free with GTX 1060+

Prepare For Battle GeForce GTX Bundle: Get For Honor or Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Wildlands For Free | GeForc


----------



## warfreak (Mar 29, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Hopefully 1080 comes down to Rs 40k!



Highly unlikely. Unless AMD offers groundbreaking performance on Vega, the high end price range most probably will not see a major shift in price apart from 5-7k price drop. 1080 will continue to retail >50K for atleast a year(Based on current trends)


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 29, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Yeah true! I have plans to upgrade my Rig 2 in my signature (preferably to Ryzen). But I can't buy everything at one shot so gotta buy 1 component after another. So thought of hoarding the GPU  since thats the lowest price for a GTX1080 I have seen in last few months.
> 
> Hopefully 1080 comes down to Rs 40k!



is buying a 40k gpu that will not be worth even 10k after 3-4 years really going to be worthwhile?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 5, 2017)

Sapphire RX 500 series GPUs have been listed online | GPU &amp; Displays | OC3D New

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 18, 2017)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Sapphire/RX_580_Nitro_Plus/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png

*techreport.com/r.x/2017_04_18_AMD_s_Radeon_RX_580_and_Radeon_RX_570_graphics_cards_a_quick_look/99thvalue.png
AMD's Radeon RX 580 and Radeon RX 570 graphics cards reviewed - The Tech Report - Page


----------



## supergamer (Apr 18, 2017)

Can we expect something on the lines of UK pricing.. ?

Rx 580 8GB £230 ~ 18950 INR
Rx 570 4GB £170 ~ 14000 INR


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 18, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Can we expect something on the lines of UK pricing.. ?
> 
> Rx 580 8GB £230 ~ 18950 INR
> Rx 570 4GB £170 ~ 14000 INR


No.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 18, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Can we expect something on the lines of UK pricing.. ?
> 
> Rx 580 8GB £230 ~ 18950 INR
> Rx 570 4GB £170 ~ 14000 INR


Saying the same things again and again and expecting different results. 
Rx580 8gb - 24k
Rx570 4gb - 17k
Before stocks clear out you can get the old cards at much better prices 
470 8gb - 18k
480 8gb - 21k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 19, 2017)

ASUS Radeon RX 560 4GB Dual Fan | VideoCardz.ne


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 19, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> ASUS Radeon RX 560 4GB Dual Fan | VideoCardz.ne


Will be too expensive in India. 1050ti will be much faster at a lower price.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 20, 2017)

Radeon RX 480 Cards Can Successfully be Flashed to RX 580 | techPowerU


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Apr 20, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Radeon RX 480 Cards Can Successfully be Flashed to RX 580 | techPowerU



That's certainly a GOOOD news. I knew my investment in RX 480 would be wise.
But, if flashing means OCing, then I better not take the chance.


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2017)

wtf is the point of RX580?


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 21, 2017)

ico said:


> wtf is the point of RX580?


3% faster, 50W extra power, $50 more expensive. Its one of the worst rebrands in history.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 22, 2017)

how much will the 2gb rx 550 be sold for in india upon its launch?


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 22, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> how much will the 2gb rx 550 be sold for in india upon its launch?


My confident guess 7000 at launch. 
Way too expensive for what you get. For 9.5k gtx1050 is more than twice as fast.
This has no business costing anymore than 5000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2017)

For how much does the AMD Radeon RX560 4GB cost upon its launch in India?

- - - Updated - - -



Nvidia is making Flow available to developers using both DirectX 11 and DirectX 12 code paths, though Nvidia is clearly more actively pushing the DirectX 12 versions of this new technology on developers. 
At this time no game developer has used GameWorks Flow, though it is likely that more developers will register interest in this technology in the near future. 

Source:*www.overclock3d.net/news/software/nvidia_showcases_their_new_gameworks_flow_directx_  12_tech/1


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> For how much does the AMD Radeon RX560 4GB cost upon its launch in India?



Probably 12k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 22, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Probably 12k.


Will it be faster than GTX1050Ti 4GB.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will it be faster than GTX1050Ti 4GB.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


No it won't. RX560 unfortunately will be completely outclassed by 1050Ti. 
The 2gb model will sell for around 10k but with only 2gb,you will be memory bottlenecked.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 22, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Will it be faster than GTX1050Ti 4GB.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



RX 560 is rebranded RX 460, which was equivalent to GTX 1050 *non-ti*. So, nope.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 23, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> RX 560 is rebranded RX 460, which was equivalent to GTX 1050 *non-ti*. So, nope.


560 has 1024 shaders compared to 896 for 460 in addition to higher clocks. So should be about 15% faster than 460 but obviously still much slower than 1050Ti.


----------



## supergamer (May 18, 2017)

Who is buying GT 1030. ...
Performance around GTX 650 ti(Non boost) or GTX 750.
Expected Price 6k+


----------



## ssb1551 (May 18, 2017)

^^mdcomputers has the GPU listed.


----------



## supergamer (May 18, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^mdcomputers has the GPU listed.


Zotac GT1030 6100/- 
decent pricing


----------



## mohit9206 (May 18, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Zotac GT1030 6100/-
> decent pricing


5k would have been the ideal price, in a few months should be around 5k.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 19, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Zotac GT1030 6100/-
> decent pricing


Also benchmarks are out. Faster than RX550.


----------



## supergamer (May 19, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Also benchmarks are out. Faster than RX550.


Post links


----------



## mohit9206 (May 19, 2017)

supergamer said:


> Post links


Just go to youtube and search gt 1030 review. First two videos have benchmarks. Can't post link as am on mobile.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 19, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Just go to youtube and search gt 1030 review. First two videos have benchmarks. Can't post link as am on mobile.







Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2017)

I'm actually surprised to see GTX 750Ti level performance at that price. But then again GTX 1060 was around GTX 980 because of improvements in GPU architecture.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 20, 2017)

How does 1030 perform compared to 960?


----------



## supergamer (May 21, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm actually surprised to see GTX 750Ti level performance at that price. But then again GTX 1060 was around GTX 980 because of improvements in GPU architecture.


It's not at 750ti level.. it's almost 25% slower. 750ti's min fps matches 1030's avg fps.



Allu Azad said:


> How does 1030 perform compared to 960?


50%.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 21, 2017)

The thing to consider is this
1030 2GB - 6k
1050 2GB - 9k
So pay 50% more to get double performance. 
But if one cannot spend that extra money then i guess 1030 is ok for now. 
My 730 couldn't run any of the new games so in hindsight it was a poor buy but it was much cheaper than 1030 is right now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 21, 2017)




----------



## ssb1551 (May 25, 2017)

Good Deal on 1070 at mdcomputers : (for 32.2k at the time of posting)
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD PASCAL SERIES - GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5

This is the lowest price for 1070 I have seen recently.


----------



## mohit9206 (May 25, 2017)

Yeah for 32k its eaay choice over the RX580.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 25, 2017)

If (by some miracle) the price falls down below 30k then it'll beat all those OC variants of 6GB of 1060.


----------



## ssb1551 (May 27, 2017)

Found the deal today : 1080 Mini variant for a little less than 44k.
Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 Mini 8GB GDDR5X Graphic Card (ZT-P10800H-10P)


----------



## nac (Jun 5, 2017)

> Vega frontier edition is an average of 42% better than Titan XP in select apps.


That's an impressive claim. But how much that's gonna cost?


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting bench:

*www.techspot.com/articles-info/1425/bench/Preset.png 

DiRT 4 Benchmarked: 27 GPUs Tested


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2017)

Is this price of 1080 really true?

ASUS TURBO GEFORCE® GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5X GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 27, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Is this price of 1080 really true?
> 
> ASUS TURBO GEFORCE® GTX 1070 8GB GDDR5X GRAPHIC CARD



It's 1070 ? And cards with reference coolers aren't recommended.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> It's 1070 ? And cards with reference coolers aren't recommended.



Vedant realised the glitch - when I checked it was written 1080 on the product header. I should have looked at the pics.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

*AMD RX Vega GPU will support several DirectX 12 features*
**www.overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2017/07/06091024333l.jpg#.WV9VQPC8fOE.link *
Source:AMD RX Vega GPU will support several DirectX 12 features | GPU & Displays | OC3D News


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 18, 2017)

Steep decline in cryptocurrency market has miners dumping their GPUs on Ebay | PC Gamer
Bad for miners & Good for Gamers at last...


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 18, 2017)

Don't see how its good for gamers. Buying used heavily under load 24*7 card is bad deal. 
Also new stocks are still inflated in prices.


----------



## gta5 (Jul 18, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Don't see how its good for gamers. Buying used heavily under load 24*7 card is bad deal.
> Also new stocks are still inflated in prices.



Demand for new gpu's from miners will slow down and gamers will be able to buy gpu's again at normal prices easily... it will take some time , as there must be lot of pent up demand from gamers who weren't able to buy GPU's during last 2-3 months


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 18, 2017)

mohit9206 said:


> Don't see how its good for gamers. Buying used heavily under load 24*7 card is bad deal.
> Also new stocks are still inflated in prices.


Warranty will still remain, for 3 years you will be insured.


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 3, 2017)

Hey guys are the GPU prices normal now? I am building a pc for around 50k and was looking for GPU zotac 1060 6gb amp is 28k!! and Sapphire 580 8gb is 40k lol now I want to know at what price should I look these cards for? I mean what is the lowest you have seen like I heard zotac 1060 amp was selling for as low as 21k(correct me if I am wrong).


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, you're right! One of the forum members bought it for 21k. I myself bought a GALAX 1060 EXOC variant for 22.3k when the mining craze was at its peak


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2017)

jodo_c said:


> Hey guys are the GPU prices normal now? I am building a pc for around 50k and was looking for GPU zotac 1060 6gb amp is 28k!! and Sapphire 580 8gb is 40k lol now I want to know at what price should I look these cards for? I mean what is the lowest you have seen like I heard zotac 1060 amp was selling for as low as 21k(correct me if I am wrong).


I got it for 21.8k. Wait a month if possible, the prices will come down.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I got it for 21.8k. Wait a month if possible, the prices will come down.


Bought before GST?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 4, 2017)

Flash said:


> Bought before GST?



Two days before GST. My friend got the same for Rs. 18500 few hours before GST.


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 4, 2017)

I'll probably wait for some time. And I am looking to buy Rx 580 as the monitor I have in my mind (Lg 22mp68vq-p) has freesync. Please do tell me at what price should Rx580 8gb should be good to buy! Or vfm. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 12, 2017)

Why are 6gb GTX 1060 gpus priced a lot higher than usual right now?Also in sites like mdcomputers the 6gb variants of these cards are out of stock and only 3gb versions are being sold at astronomical price points.Is it due to the cryptocurrency mining craze?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Why are 6gb GTX 1060 gpus priced a lot higher than usual right now?Also in sites like mdcomputers the 6gb variants of these cards are out of stock and only 3gb versions are being sold at astronomical price points.Is it due to the cryptocurrency mining craze?


Yes, afraid so.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

Buy from eBay and use any coupon and get 10% discount: Zotac Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 Mini Pascal Series 6GB 192-bit GDDR5 Graphics Card | eBay


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2017)

quicky008 said:


> Why are 6gb GTX 1060 gpus priced a lot higher than usual right now?Also in sites like mdcomputers the 6gb variants of these cards are out of stock and only 3gb versions are being sold at astronomical price points.Is it due to the cryptocurrency mining craze?


Aren't AMD GPUs fall under mining craze?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2017)

Flash said:


> Aren't AMD GPUs fall under mining craze?


Gtx 1060 can also be used to mine, also if amd GPUs go out of stock the demand for 1060 rises and you know how greedy a typical indian retailer can be


----------



## gta5 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nvidia gpus may also see price increase again

Hang onto your graphics cards, as cryptocurrency mining spikes GPUs prices | PC Gamer


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 10, 2018)

Terrible time to be a pc gamer

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 11, 2018)

any ideas as to when nvidias next gen gpus(code named "volta" if i am not mistaken)will launch?Will their entry level 2050 gpu be equivalent to a gtx 970 in terms of performance?


----------



## gta5 (Jan 11, 2018)

it will most likely be 2050TI that will be close/similar  to 970 .. going by their previous launches , expect around sept-october announcement for 2050TI  ,

june-july for 2060 ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> any ideas as to when nvidias next gen gpus(code named "volta" if i am not mistaken)will launch?Will their entry level 2050 gpu be equivalent to a gtx 970 in terms of performance?


Isn't a 1050Ti almost close to a 970 (~10-15% difference)?


----------



## gta5 (Jan 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't a 1050Ti almost close to a 970 (~10-15% difference)?



nope,, 970 is a lot faster (40-50% ) in most games , it is gtx 1060 3gb  which  is close(5-10 % faster )   to  970


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Isn't a 1050Ti almost close to a 970 (~10-15% difference)?



Really?i was under the impression that 1050ti is actually closer to gtx 960 in terms of performance,but maybe that's not the case....

I was recently getting a used GTX 970 with about a year's worth of warranty left for around 12k-is it a good idea to purchase it or should i just go for the upcoming volta gpus once they become available?Is the 2050ti likely to be priced as much as their current 1050ti or is it gonna be more expensive?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 11, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Really?i was under the impression that 1050ti is actually closer to gtx 960 in terms of performance,but maybe that's not the case....
> 
> I was recently getting a used GTX 970 with about a year's worth of warranty left for around 12k-is it a good idea to purchase it or should i just go for the upcoming volta gpus once they become available?Is the 2050ti likely to be priced as much as their current 1050ti or is it gonna be more expensive?


My bad, it is closer to 960 indeed. Don't pick a 970 now. It'll be hard to sell it off when its warranty is over next year.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 11, 2018)

^thanks,then i suppose investing in an used 970 wouldn't be such a good idea-waiting for volta seems like the only viable option right now.Hopefully the 2050/2050ti won't be quite as expensive as the 970 was during launch.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 12, 2018)

I on the other hand think you should go with 970 for 12k. I mean its powerful enough to easily last 3 years. And waiting makes no sense.
2050Ti is very far off- around September and price will be around 13-14k and performance similar to 970. So why wait?
As for 2060, it will be around june/july and price will be above and 20k which is out of your price range anyway.
And 970 is much more powerful than 1050ti. 970 is the best choice at 12k. Considering the mining craze and super inflated gpu prices, you'd have to be crazy not to get the 970 at that price as long as the card is in good condition. 

Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 13, 2018)

^i think the owner of the card has already sold it off to someone else.thanks for the advice though.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2018)

gta5 said:


> Nvidia gpus may also see price increase again
> 
> Hang onto your graphics cards, as cryptocurrency mining spikes GPUs prices | PC Gamer



Oh no, not again. A ban on cryptocurrency worldwide may improve the situation.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 17, 2018)

is cryptocurrency considered legal in india?If not,then why are people so hell bent on mining it?Of late i've seen some ads on sites like olx,quickr etc for used cryptocurrency mining gear-it seems the people who owned them are trying to get rid of them now-is it because cryptocurrency's value is decreasing day by day?


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> is cryptocurrency considered legal in india?If not,then why are people so hell bent on mining it?Of late i've seen some ads on sites like olx,quickr etc for used cryptocurrency mining gear-it seems the people who owned them are trying to get rid of them now-is it because cryptocurrency's value is decreasing day by day?


There's no legal status for bitcoin in India. Govt wanted to regularize, but there are lots of huddles even to approach it as a digital money. People are hellbent on mining, coz it's easy ROI with minimal physical work. You just have to make a better mining setup and process of how to monetize - that's it. But the real advantage is its volatility. Nobody knows when it'll top or crash.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 10, 2018)

'Bitcoin' arrests at Russian nuclear lab



> Russian security officers have arrested several scientists working at a top-secret Russian nuclear warhead facility for allegedly mining crypto-currencies.
> 
> The suspects had tried to use one of Russia's most powerful supercomputers to mine Bitcoins, media reports say.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Nvidia reportedly told Massdrop to expect GPU prices to increase until Q3 2018
NVIDIA GPU Pricing Won’t Stabilize Until Q3 Claims Retailer But What About Ampere And Volta? | HotHardware


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2018)

Miners are still purchasing every new high-end graphics card they can get their hands on and as a result of that, all NVIDIA and AMD partners have a hard time filling up inventory and stock. On the other hand, Apple and Samsung are willing to pay more for the memory that will be used in their smartphones. Factories are using the same production lines for the memory that is used in graphics cards and in smartphones and this has created a shortage of memory for companies like MSI, Gigabyte, Asus, and EVGA to make graphics cards. From the looks of it, things are not going to improve in the next couple of months.

“While NVIDIA was here they also let us know that the pricing in the market will continue to go up through Q3 of 2018 most likely before we start seeing any type of relief,” Hutch says. “So, unfortunately, the end to this is not right around the corner and we have not seen the worst of it yet.”

According to the green team, the two main reasons causing the GPU prices to increase each and every month are the mining craze and the vRAM shortage.
Bottom line is that things are not going to improve in the next couple of months, so this will be a tough period for PC gaming enthusiasts!

Source:NVIDIA: GPU prices will continue increasing through Q3 2018


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 28, 2018)

has the mining market suffered any setbacks of late?I've been observing that lots of used nvidia gpus (esp. 1060s)have started to surface on local classified ads on sites like olx and quikr and it seems their owners are desperately trying to get rid of them.If this trend continues,hopefully gpu prices will be back to reasonable levels in the foreseeable future.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 28, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> has the mining market suffered any setbacks of late?I've been observing that lots of used nvidia gpus (esp. 1060s)have started to surface on local classified ads on sites like olx and quikr and it seems their owners are desperately trying to get rid of them.If this trend continues,hopefully gpu prices will be back to reasonable levels in the foreseeable future.



That's probably cause of this:
NVIDIA, AMD to Face Worsening Investment Outlook as Bitmain Preps to Launch Ethereum ASIC


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> That's probably cause of this:
> NVIDIA, AMD to Face Worsening Investment Outlook as Bitmain Preps to Launch Ethereum ASIC



sooner or later it is bound to happen and it is going to happen. AMD and  Nvidia made plenty of money with the mining saga and now it's turn for others. Long live the Gamers


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 4, 2018)

Bitmain Intros Antminer E3 for Ethereum, GPU Prices Could Finally Cool Down

Should see some real change after July.


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2018)

As of now gpu prices are still very steep-even though most technology portals and popular tech channels on youtube are proclaiming that gpu prices should drop significantly anytime soon,i think there will be little to no effect of this phenomenon here in India.


----------



## chimera201 (May 17, 2018)

Nvidia GTX 1180 (Turing) Expected Release Date: July 2018


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> As of now gpu prices are still very steep-even though most technology portals and popular tech channels on youtube are proclaiming that gpu prices should drop significantly anytime soon,i think there will be little to no effect of this phenomenon here in India.



déjà vu - can't really count how many times I've seen posts like this and  even I've posted the same.


----------



## topgear (May 22, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Nvidia GTX 1180 (Turing) Expected Release Date: July 2018



I can smell the beginning of the new 11xx series of GPUs.


----------



## Flash (May 22, 2018)

Nvidia Releases GTX 1050 3GB To Stave Off Crypto-Miners


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2018)

Nvidia acting like saint  The thing is they made handsome profit by supplying the demand of the miners and as new dedicated mining devices are coming out nvidia is back on track to get the attention and trust of the gamers.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 13, 2018)

Intel is planning to launch its first discrete GPU in 2020 | PC Gamer


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jun 21, 2018)

This Is Apparently Why Nvidia Hasn’t Announced New GPUs Yet


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nvidia GeForce GTX 1180 to Be Revealed Next Month: Report


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 9, 2018)

hope this isn't  posted here 
NVIDIA Quietly Rolls out Slower, Lower TDP GeForce GT 1030 With DDR4 VRAM

a bad game by Nvidia


----------



## billubakra (Jul 13, 2018)

Nvidia’s GTX 2080 Ti has leaked in the most totally believable way, honest


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2018)

Will nvidia's upcoming Gtx 11/20 series gpus feature real time ray tracing capabilites?Would that make older gen cards totally obsolete?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 16, 2018)

Yes the next gen cards by team green will feature real time ray tracing. Read it up on an article either on Tom's or Anandtech. I'll try and give the link.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Would that make older gen cards totally obsolete?



No. It would take a few more years before it's implemented in games. DX12 hasn't even become mainstream yet.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2018)

would it be wise to buy a used pascal gpu now at a reduced price,say a gtx 1060 for about 18-19k?I've been noticing a lot of 2nd hand gpus,particularly 1060s showing up in the used peripherals market these days.Are their prices likely to drop further once the next gen gpus are launched?


----------



## mohit9206 (Jul 16, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> would it be wise to buy a used pascal gpu now at a reduced price,say a gtx 1060 for about 18-19k?I've been noticing a lot of 2nd hand gpus,particularly 1060s showing up in the used peripherals market these days.Are their prices likely to drop further once the next gen gpus are launched?


I didn't know india had a used pc component market. People selling their overused stuff for high prices makes no sense to buy used products. Wait for price correction and buy new.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> would it be wise to buy a used pascal gpu now at a reduced price,say a gtx 1060 for about 18-19k?I've been noticing a lot of 2nd hand gpus,particularly 1060s showing up in the used peripherals market these days.Are their prices likely to drop further once the next gen gpus are launched?


Most likely used in mining which makes them a bit risky purchase especially if RMA policy/service of brand is not good.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Most likely used in mining which makes them a bit risky purchase especially if RMA policy/service of brand is not good.


How is it risky purchase if the card was used for mining earlier?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 17, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> How is it risky purchase if the card was used for mining earlier?


Mining cards usually run 24*7 with 100% load that shortens the life of cards due to heat & wearing.Also such extreme usage may be found out by some software/hardware inspection during RMA on basis of which warranty may be denied(not sure but it is still a possible risk).


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mining cards usually run 24*7 with 100% load that shortens the life of cards due to heat & wearing.Also such extreme usage may be found out by some software/hardware inspection during RMA on basis of which warranty may be denied(not sure but it is still a possible risk).


Oh! I didn't know the card had to work 24*7 for mining. This is a good point to remember. Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2018)

RX 580 Cards have come down now. Just saw an 8GB Sapphire Nitro+ for 25.2k

Buy Online | SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 580 Special Edition 8GB Gaming Graphics Card 11265-21-20G | Price in India


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 2, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> RX 580 Cards have come down now. Just saw an 8GB Sapphire Nitro+ for 25.2k
> 
> Buy Online | SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 580 Special Edition 8GB Gaming Graphics Card 11265-21-20G | Price in India


What about RX570. I wish they would come to their original price of around 17k.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2018)

^^ That hasn't changed in India.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 8, 2018)

AMD vs Nvidia: Whose Driver Updates Improve Performance More?


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 19, 2018)

will the upcoming gtx 2050 and 2060 gpus be launched towards the end of 2018?how much are they likely to cost,as and when they are released?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 19, 2018)

^ Expect pricing to be higher than GTX 1000 series launch prices. Hopefully AMD releases a competitor to RTX 2060 fast.

According to rumor:

GeForce RTX 2080: August 30
GeForce RTX 2070: September 27
GeForce RTX 2060: October 25


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 19, 2018)

Would now be a good time to buy an used pascal series gpu such as the 1060 6gb for around 18k?Or should i just wait for the next gen gpus to launch?

Is there any info as to whether the entry level geforce cards such as the 2060 will feature hardware based ray tracing support or not?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 19, 2018)

If you are sure the card was not used for mining you could buy it. I think the lowest GTX 1060 6 GB on retail stores got was around 22K before mining happened. You could wait for 2060 but expect the price to be higher until AMD releases a competitive card (which means more waiting). Whether the card will have ray tracing hardware or not we will possibly know by the end of this month officially.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2018)

*tpucdn.com/img/D3qT0IcKPZ6Gb4a3_thm.jpg 

NVIDIA Announces the GeForce RTX: 10 Years in the Making


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 21, 2018)

High likelihood of 2070 costing 50k in India. Crazy but such are the times. 2080Ti 1 lac.


----------



## smltngs (Aug 21, 2018)

mdcomputers already has preorders for 2080 n ti. 2080 is 70k+ and 2080 ti is 1lac+. Expect 2070 to be 55+.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2018)

smltngs said:


> mdcomputers already has preorders for 2080 n ti. 2080 is 70k+ and 2080 ti is 1lac+. Expect 2070 to be 55+.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 pro using Tapatalk


1 $ is converting to 100 INR 
Why can't they just remove all stupid taxes for PC hardware


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2018)

ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Blower - 8GB GDDR6 - ZT-T20800A-10P
70,990

ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 AMP - 8GB GDDR6 - ZT-T20800D-10P
73,990

ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Triple Fan - 11GB GDDR6 - ZT-T20810F-10P
105,990

ZOTAC Gaming GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP - 11GB GDDR6 - ZT-T20810D-10P
109,990

Same prices on primeabgb as well.


*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/jV2H5o84d5TXCSFhrE5va4.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 21, 2018)

If this trend continues,can anyone predict how much the 2060 and 2050 will cost in india if they are released later this year?Have there been any reports on whether these gpus will have the RTX cores that are present in their more expensive counterparts?

It seems nvidia is committing highway robbery with the way they have priced their newer gpus-i really miss those pre 2016 days when one could pick up a gtx 970(which was the top of the line gpu at the time) for only 23-25k and a gtx 960 for only about 18k.Have the increase in prices been driven by the demand for cryptocurrency mining?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2018)

I miss pre 2010 days when you could buy a 9800GT for less than 10K 
Prices are high because AMD has nothing to offer at the moment. Also rupee value depreciated a lot.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1 $ is converting to 100 INR
> Why can't they just remove all stupid taxes for PC hardware


saar plz luxury texas saar
plz let us leech off your earnings saar, while contributing nothing to nation saar
-sarkari texas babu


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

Perhaps we will have to rely on Intel to lower Nvidia prices when they launch their GPUS.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thats in 2020, right? Even then I doubt Intel will price their GPUs aggressively. They will be around the similar price point of whatever GPUs nVidia will launch around that time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Thats in 2020, right? Even then I doubt Intel will price their GPUs aggressively. They will be around the similar price point of whatever GPUs nVidia will launch around that time.


Thats true, AMD is the only known player thats been to deliberately launch at lower prices to sell more. Intel and Nvidia's marketing strategy seems to be quite diff


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hopefully the crypto craze dies out when AMD launches their new GPUs. I still remember RX570 4GB was for around 17k and the performance it offered was around 90% of GTX 1060 6GB before the frigging miners made the price of the GPU go up like an exponential curve.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2018)

^ Mining died already otherwise you wouldn't see 1060s in stock.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Hopefully the crypto craze dies out when AMD launches their new GPUs. I still remember RX570 4GB was for around 17k and the performance it offered was around 90% of GTX 1060 6GB before the frigging miners made the price of the GPU go up like an exponential curve.


Yep, it was as low as 15.5 k. One of the best 1080p bargains.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> ^ Mining died already otherwise you wouldn't see 1060s in stock.



Yes, but the price of RX570 never settled back to the mark when it was launched.


----------



## Xai (Aug 22, 2018)

On paper how does the RTX 2080 compare with GTX 1080Ti?

Not sure how much faster GDDR6 is than GDDR5X. 1080Ti - 11GB vs 2080 - 8GB. 1080Ti has more TFLOPS.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 22, 2018)

Early performance 

Early RTX Shadow of the Tomb Raider performance disappointing on RTX 2080 Ti


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 22, 2018)

Xai said:


> On paper how does the RTX 2080 compare with GTX 1080Ti?
> 
> Not sure how much faster GDDR6 is than GDDR5X. 1080Ti - 11GB vs 2080 - 8GB. 1080Ti has more TFLOPS.


The only true answer is that nobody knows.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## quicky008 (Aug 23, 2018)

They still haven't said anything about whether their upcoming mid tier gpus will feature ray tracing or not-so for a lot of people like me who have been waiting for long to upgrade and have been sitting on the fence about whether to go for an older or a next gen card,this makes the situation all the more complicated.

Personally i would like to buy a 1060 as my 750ti just doesn't cut it anymore when it comes to running more demanding titles-but i am afraid of buying something which might get completely obsolete a few months down the line with the launch of the newer gpus,so i am really in a kind of dilemma here.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 23, 2018)

RTX is quite new. Only a few games released this year will have support for it. Even if the games that will release next year will have it the developers will still take time to perfect it, get used to the API and a lot more. And you can play games without RTX. I would suggest get 1070 now if you wanna play in FHD and dont wanna upgrade the GPU for next 2 years or so. Or you can wait for few more months and the price of 1080 might come down.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 25, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> RTX is quite new. Only a few games released this year will have support for it. Even if the games that will release next year will have it the developers will still take time to perfect it, get used to the API and a lot more. And you can play games without RTX. I would suggest get 1070 now if you wanna play in FHD and dont wanna upgrade the GPU for next 2 years or so. Or you can wait for few more months and the price of 1080 might come down.


Does 1070 do FHD 60FPS consistently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 25, 2018)

r/IndianGaming - Zotac won't honor warranty for Graphics Cards


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2018)

sudhir_3193 said:


> r/IndianGaming - Zotac won't honor warranty for Graphics Cards



Please  create a new thread for this on Service / RMA section. Thank You.


----------



## Xai (Sep 16, 2018)

Early benchmarks from Nvidia review guide







Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 17, 2018)

NVIDIA GTX 1060 and GTX 1050 Successors in 2019; Turing Originally Intended for 10nm


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2018)

Is this a decent gpu for 1080p gaming?

ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING   | Graphics Cards | ASUS India

Will it work with a corsair TX M 550W power supply?And more importantly,will it fit into a corsair Spec 01 case?

As this is an OC edition card,will it be a good idea to run it on a 550w power supply?Could it possibly cause any stability issues(such as system restarts etc) while gaming?


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 18, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Is this a decent gpu for 1080p gaming?
> 
> ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING   | Graphics Cards | ASUS India
> 
> ...


Yes great card for 1080p even 1440p if you manage quality settings. 550W is plenty for this card. You can try to undervolt it to reduce power consumption.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2018)

^how is Amd in terms of driver support? Do they release updated drivers for their gpus on a regular basis, like nvidia? 

Is the performance of a 1060 6gb similar to or significantly lower than rx 580?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> ^how is Amd in terms of driver support? Do they release updated drivers for their gpus on a regular basis, like nvidia?
> 
> Is the performance of a 1060 6gb similar to or significantly lower than rx 580?



Performance wise RX 580 is silghtly better than GTX 1060 6GB.

*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/RX_580_Mech_2/images/perfrel_1920_1080.png 

I think drivers are on par with Nvidia just not they don't manage to release drivers day 1 (game releases) like Nvidia does. But I don't think anyone here really plays games on launch date.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 18, 2018)

I did not know there is such a huge difference between 1060, 1070 and 1080.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I did not know there is such a huge difference between 1060, 1070 and 1080.



They also cost more 

*tpucdn.com/reviews/MSI/RX_580_Mech_2/images/perfdollar_1920_1080.png


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 18, 2018)

will i get any warranty in kolkata if i buy an used gpu that was originally purchased in southern india,provided there is a valid bill?

And how's the after sales service of MSI as far as their gpus are concerned?


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> will i get any warranty in kolkata if i buy an used gpu that was originally purchased in southern india,provided there is a valid bill?
> 
> And how's the after sales service of MSI as far as their gpus are concerned?



warranty on s/n may be possible without any bill or a bill is also finee. If you purchased a GPU here you are entitled to get warranty - region does not matter. As for the service MSI is dodgy at the best. Go through my MSI RMA experience and you will know but things might have changed now.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2018)

Reviews are out

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_RTX_2080_Founders_Edition/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2018)

What about 2160p performance ? :S


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2018)

It's pretty much the same

*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_RTX_2080_Founders_Edition/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## Xai (Sep 19, 2018)

Pre ordered 2080 FE. Still disappointed. 1080Ti performance after 2 years.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 19, 2018)

when will the mid tier cards such as 2050 and 2060 be released?will their release dates be pushed back to the end of 2019?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2018)

*img.purch.com/r/711x457/aHR0cDovL21lZGlhLmJlc3RvZm1pY3JvLmNvbS9RLzQvNzk3OTgwL29yaWdpbmFsL0ZpbmFsLUZhbnRhc3ktWFYtRExTUy1EZW1vLUZQUy0zODQweDIxNjAtRFgxMS1NYXhpbXVtLnBuZw== 



quicky008 said:


> when will the mid tier cards such as 2050 and 2060 be released?will their release dates be pushed back to the end of 2019?



GPU NEWS Channel


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2018)

GeForce cards mysteriously begin playing nice with TR's FreeSync monitors


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2018)

The market atm seems to be flooded with used gpus-mid tier cards such as 1060s and rx 580s can be found for as low as 13-15k,whereas entry level gpus like 1050ti  and the like are being sold for around 7k.Is it the result of the cryptocurrency mining boom coming to an abrupt and unceremonious end?

A few days ago i called a guy who had advertised an Asus Rx 580(8gb model) thats apparently just a few months old for Rs 25k-i offered him 12k for it and to my utter surprise he accepted it and asked whether i could take the card immediately or not-it seemed he was in a real hurry to get rid of it,however i didn't actually go for this deal as i suspected that something fishy might have been going on.But if the card was really in good condition then it would have been a great buy!

Are buying such used cards worth the risk,provided they are in warranty-esp. AMD cards as they tend to generate a lot more heat as opposed to nvidia's offerings and therefore are more likely to end up getting damaged when used for mining for long periods.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 3, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> The market atm seems to be flooded with used gpus-mid tier cards such as 1060s and rx 580s can be found for as low as 13-15k,whereas entry level gpus like 1050ti  and the like are being sold for around 7k.Is it the result of the cryptocurrency mining boom coming to an abrupt and unceremonious end?
> 
> A few days ago i called a guy who had advertised an Asus Rx 580(8gb model) thats apparently just a few months old for Rs 25k-i offered him 12k for it and to my utter surprise he accepted it and asked whether i could take the card immediately or not-it seemed he was in a real hurry to get rid of it,however i didn't actually go for this deal as i suspected that something fishy might have been going on.But if the card was really in good condition then it would have been a great buy!
> 
> Are buying such used cards worth the risk,provided they are in warranty-esp. AMD cards as they tend to generate a lot more heat as opposed to nvidia's offerings and therefore are more likely to end up getting damaged when used for mining for long periods.


Where are you finding cards for such low prices? Also if it seems to good to be true, it usually is. You did the right thing not buying it.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 4, 2018)

^olx,FB marketplace.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 9, 2018)

A person i found in a FB group is selling a zotac 1060 mini(6gb model)-he seems to be in a hurry to sell it off and so he's willing to let it go for as low as 11k! He claims that the card is in prime condition and has zero defects,he will even let me test it before purchase,but the caveat is that it wasn't registered for extended warranty and hence has only 10 months warranty remaining of zotac's standard 2 yr warranty.

Its a really tempting offer-will i go ahead and get it? What are the odds that the card may fail once the warranty is over?

When asked whether it was used for mining or not he said it wasn't-he's only selling it to acquire the funds to upgrade his rig.

(ps -does the zotac 1060 mini suffer from any overheating issues?)


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 9, 2018)

go and test it out, you will only know once you test it. Run furmark on it when u recieve it. Also try registering for extended warranty by asking owner to mail information to zotac directly. they may make an exception.
Not registering for extended warranty is the most retarded thing people can do. There's no excuse for that.
Thats literally the only reason people would buy zotac. Instead u are getting 2 years warranty instead of standard 3 from Asus, msi, gigabyte.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 10, 2018)

that guy sent me some photos of the card and in them it could be seen that he had been powering it with a corsair vs 450 psu-also the card appeared to be slightly dusty.

Could powering a gpu like that with a low tier psu like the vs 450 adversely affect its lifespan?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2018)

^ I would say avoid.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 10, 2018)

hmm,i was thinking the same thing.

Btw are 1060 6gb cards still worth buying in 2018,provided one can get them at a discount?Will they continue to perform well in games for the next 2 years at least?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2018)

1060 6GB is a good card at discount. But you really have to get it from someone you know personally and not from some random dude online especially after this mining thing. And I don't think anyone in their right mind would actually sell off their 1060 6GB card right now because the next gen replacement card is still yet to arrive and the ones available right now are over expensive.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 10, 2018)

Can i use a high end gpu like the gtx 1080 which typically require two 8 pin power connectors with a psu like the corsair TXm 550,that has one pcie power cable with two 6+2 pin power connectors?

I read somewhere that for safety and stability,some psu makers like seasonic recommend that in such cases one should use a power supply that features 2 separate pcie cables and the user should connect one 8 pin connector from each of these cables to the gpu,rather than attempting to connect dual connectors from 1 cable at the same time.Can anyone explain why is this the recommended process for powering high end gpus?

If using 2 connectors from one pcie power cable simultaneously is a bad idea,then why do manufacturers even bother to provide 2 pcie power connectors in a single cable?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Can i use a high end gpu like the gtx 1080 which typically require two 8 pin power connectors with a psu like the corsair TXm 550,that has one pcie power cable with two 6+2 pin power connectors?
> 
> I read somewhere that for safety and stability,some psu makers like seasonic recommend that in such cases one should use a power supply that features 2 separate pcie cables and the user should connect one 8 pin connector from each of these cables to the gpu,rather than attempting to connect dual connectors from 1 cable at the same time.Can anyone explain why is this the recommended process for powering high end gpus?
> 
> If using 2 connectors from one pcie power cable simultaneously is a bad idea,then why do manufacturers even bother to provide 2 pcie power connectors in a single cable?



Pretty much every modern PSU uses a single +12V rail internally. Should be a non-issue. The cables are 16AWG I think so it should have the required current carrying capacity as well.
There were older PSUs that used multi-rail design where the current was split. This is where the doubt is coming from I guess.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 10, 2018)

chimera201 said:


> Pretty much every modern PSU uses a single +12V rail internally. Should be a non-issue. The cables are 16AWG I think so it should have the required current carrying capacity as well.
> There were older PSUs that used multi-rail design where the current was split. This is where the doubt is coming from I guess.


I also have a seasonic s 12 ii 620 psu in another pc which has a single pci e cable with dual power connectors- despite having a higher wattage rating than my corsair tx psu, can it handle the power requirements of something like a 1080 or a 1080ti?

Are older group regulated power supplies like the s12ii suitable for running newer gpus that draw a lot of power under load? 

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 10, 2018)

Actually 1080 doesnt draw a lot of power, the 10xx series have some really good power efficiency to them. However, there is still a bump in power requirement over a 1060. 
Example, I tested out my PC on a 600 va UPS (i.e. 360 watts max) and it beeped loudly  when playing heavy games. A 1060 with only the computer iteself plugged in (NO monitor or other stuff) should be able to handle it fine.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 10, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> I also have a seasonic s 12 ii 620 psu in another pc which has a single pci e cable with dual power connectors- despite having a higher wattage rating than my corsair tx psu, can it handle the power requirements of something like a 1080 or a 1080ti?
> 
> Are older group regulated power supplies like the s12ii suitable for running newer gpus that draw a lot of power under load?
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk



That's also a single rail design. Shouldn't have issue.
If you want to read some in depth read this:
AWG: Cables Everywhere! - The Math Behind GPU Power Consumption And PSUs
If you have time read the entire 9 page article. The article is the result of a PSU blowing up when reviewing R9 295X2 by tomsHardware. Yeah the PSU blew up that was chosen by TH reviewers. So they took the effort of finding the culprit and published this article (culprit was not enough cap quality).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 16, 2018)

AMD Launches their Radeon Software Adrenalin 2019 Edition Driver
Nvidia releases their Geforce 417.35 driver, adding DLSS support for Final Fantasy XV


----------



## Vyom (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't understand this AMD Radeon Software Adrenalin driver release. I have been using the Adrenalin driver since long. Was I using the beta version?
I can't find out, since haven't booted into Windows since a month. Mint ftw.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2018)

Its just a newer version with updates for the usual performance improvements/fixes for some games.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 26, 2018)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 to Ship in Six Variants Based on Memory Size and Type

*www.techpowerup.com/img/WNDtYYDBEQp83gdK.jpg


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 31, 2018)

will the 6gb variant of rtx 2060 be sold for around 25k in india?How much is it expected to cost?

Its really weird that nvidia is launching multiple variants of the same gpu all at the same time-i wonder what kind of business strategy have they adopted lately.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 31, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> will the 6gb variant of rtx 2060 be sold for around 25k in india?How much is it expected to cost?



Probably ~30K




quicky008 said:


> Its really weird that nvidia is launching multiple variants of the same gpu all at the same time-i wonder what kind of business strategy have they adopted lately.



Rip off the market before the competition launches their cards.

Edit : GST should be 18% next month right?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 31, 2018)

if it launches at the 25-30k price bracket then it would give amd some tough competition,given that the latter are still selling older gpus without any kind of ray tracing capabilities for around the same price.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2019)

NVIDIA Unveils the GeForce RTX 2060 Graphics Card

NVIDIA G-SYNC now Supports FreeSync/VESA Adaptive-Sync Technology


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2019)

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/irohP8CJDkCSn5T86dx8hK-650-80.png


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 7, 2019)

Because 2060 is performing nearly equal to 1080 in these early readings, is the expected 30k price is still possible ?


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 7, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Because 2060 is performing nearly equal to 1080 in these early readings, is the expected 30k price is still possible ?



IDK even 1070 Ti is selling for 400$+ in US. And this is supposed to be 349$. Maybe price for the other cards might come down till Jan 15.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060 Price in India Revealed


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 8, 2019)

Great! So how much price are we expecting here when it finally arrives in market? I am not aware if how the cards are priced after launch against their reference cards.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 8, 2019)

currently mdcomputers has 2 zotac 2060s for  preorder for about 34k and 32k respectively


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jan 8, 2019)

Nvidia RTX 2060 founders edition is costing 31000 at nvidia.in. Is this a good buy? What about the warranty.  Where is it's repair centre in India.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jan 8, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Nvidia RTX 2060 founders edition is costing 31000 at nvidia.in. Is this a good buy? What about the warranty.  Where is it's repair centre in India.


Well its the best card you can buy for 30k so there's that. I dont know about the repair center though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2019)

RIP my 1080


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 9, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> RIP my 1080


why??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> why??



A 350 USD GPU can match a 1080, granted its a 3 year old product but if 2060 is around 30k, its gonna be a killer GPUs, best 1440p card


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 9, 2019)

Meh. I bought a GTX 970 at 29K. A xx60 series card should cost less than a x70 series card.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 9, 2019)

This trend seems to be normal as they release card after 2yrs and so. But yeah, one who bought flagship card would feel bad to see a cheaper card outperforming their own card. That's why I don't feel like spending much on a top end model of computer parts.


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 9, 2019)

Linus tech tips said that Nvidia will release a non RTX version ( 1160)  which should be cheaper and offer similar levels of performance in non-RTX modes..


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 9, 2019)

So RTX 2060 is matching GTX 1080. Time to drop plans for 1080

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 10, 2019)

AMD Announces the Radeon VII Graphics Card: Beats GeForce RTX 2080


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 10, 2019)

^nvidia's ceo referred to amd's radeon vii as an "underwhelming" and "lousy" card in a recent interview-i sincerely hope amd will launch something in future at a much more competitive price point that will make this chap eat his own words in sheer exasperation.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 13, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> A 350 USD GPU can match a 1080, granted its a 3 year old product but if 2060 is around 30k, its gonna be a killer GPUs, best 1440p card


*i.imgur.com/5MTaH0L.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OU8tSXr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/QlwtVGX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GzAETcU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/q0aYKMU.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 24, 2019)

[H]ardOCP: The Nvidia 1660 TI Will Launch on February 15 at $279



> Now, HardOCP's sources tell us that the Nvidia GeForce GTX 1660 Ti will launch on February 15, with an MSRP of $279. The GTX 1660 will launch in early March at $229, while the GTX 1650 will go on sale for $179 in late March


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 26, 2019)

so it seems non-rtx gpus aren't gonna become obsolete just yet.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 7, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_VII/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/Radeon_VII/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## shreeux (Feb 10, 2019)

AMD Radeon VII 7nm graphics card launched in India, priced at Rs 54,990


----------



## mohit9206 (Feb 10, 2019)

shreeux said:


> AMD Radeon VII 7nm graphics card launched in India, priced at Rs 54,990


Very good pricing i must say.


----------



## nac (Feb 10, 2019)

^ Wait for retail price on online/local store.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 10, 2019)

Believe the price when you see it in an actual store.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 11, 2019)

AMD Radeon Navi GPUs Delayed To Q4 2019 | TechQuila


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 17, 2019)

Nvidia Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Appears in Benchmarking Database
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/16154511336s.jpg#.XGl5DCapr9M.link


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2019)

Gigabyte's Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Gaming OC 6G has appeared at a UK retailer
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/17125812536l.jpg#.XGrSXE-j70o.link
*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/17125819262l.jpg#.XGrSXMJ4cso.link
Nvidia's GTX 1660 Ti has appeared on Amazon UK, revealing images of Gigabyte's Windforce 3X cooler Gaming OC 6G model as well as several specifications for the device. 

On top of the small information dump, this retail listing also lists a release date of February 22nd, making the GPU's launch next week, assuming that the information on Amazon UK is accurate. 

The pricing that's available in Amazon's Gigabyte GTX 1660 Ti Gaming OC listing currently sits at £286.11, which is almost £45 cheaper than Nvidia's RTX 2060 Founders Edition graphics card, which costs £329. At this time it is unknown whether or not Amazon UK's pricing information is accurate. 

Gigabyte's GTX 1660 Ti Gaming OC is pictured with a single 8-pin PCIe power connector, three gold plated DisplayPort 1.4 ports and a single HDMI 2.0b connection. Amazon's listing also states that the graphics card has a 192-bit memory bus, just like the RTX 2060, and has 12000MHz GDDR6 memory, which is slower than the 14000MHz memory that the RTX 2060 utilises. Amazon listed no further specifications for the graphics card. 

This Amazon listing was first discovered by *@Komachi* on Twitter. 
Source:Technology News & Reviews | OC3D


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 19, 2019)

any word on its expected pricing(in india)?

I wonder what the point is of releasing a non-rtx gpu,when nvidia is touting RTX as the next best thing in the realm of graphics.Would have been better if they had released a rtx enabled gpu at prices similar to that of a 1050/1050ti instead.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> any word on its expected pricing(in india)?
> 
> I wonder what the point is of releasing a non-rtx gpu,when nvidia is touting RTX as the next best thing in the realm of graphics.Would have been better if they had released a rtx enabled gpu at prices similar to that of a 1050/1050ti instead.


Just because nvidia said it doesn't mean it is necessarily true but getting a better gpu at same price is always good.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> any word on its expected pricing(in india)?
> 
> I wonder what the point is of releasing a non-rtx gpu,when nvidia is touting RTX as the next best thing in the realm of graphics.Would have been better if they had released a rtx enabled gpu at prices similar to that of a 1050/1050ti instead.


Rumours and leaks about Nvidia's purportedly upcoming mid-range GeForce GTX 1660 Ti GPU keep popping up, and multiple sources now seem to all point to a launch this Friday and an official starting price of $279 *(approximately Rs. 19,915).* The volume of rumours and leaks seem to all but confirm that such a product is actually about to launch. The new GPU would be a mid-range offering based on the same Turing architecture as the recently launched GeForce RTX 20 series, but with ray tracing features either disabled or missing entirely, in order to reach cost-sensitive audiences.
Source:Nvidia GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Leaks Tip February 22 Launch, $279 Price


----------



## mohit9206 (Feb 20, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> any word on its expected pricing(in india)?
> .



Am guessing 25k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> Am guessing 25k.


Yes its exactly 25k
Buy Online Inno3D Geforce GTX 1660 Ti Twin X2 GDDR6 lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 20, 2019)

This is bad. If inno is slapping 25k then Asus and Zotac will have atleast 1k higher I am guessing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 21, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> This is bad. If inno is slapping 25k then Asus and Zotac will have atleast 1k higher I am guessing.


Yes,
Asus and Zotac  GTX 1660 Ti cards are 26.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 22, 2019)

Nvidia GTX 1650 Graphics Card Rumoured to Launch Next Month

**overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/02/21034401317l.jpg#.XG8ocSQ3q_s.link *
Nvidia GTX 1650 Graphics Card Rumoured to Launch Next Month


----------



## shreeux (Feb 22, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Benchmarks Leaked Again


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 22, 2019)

shreeux said:


> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Benchmarks Leaked Again



It's official now


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 22, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_1660_Ti/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_1660_Ti/images/performance-per-watt_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_1660_Ti/images/performance-per-dollar_1920-1080.png


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 23, 2019)

Can see GTX 1660 Ti in mdcomputers.in and few others. But can't really seem to find the ASUS ROG 1660 Ti. Everywhere I could see just the Zotac's 1660 Ti.
For Asus ROG 1660 Ti, there are many reviews about it's deep cooling with bigger fans. So hope that's the better version of 1660 Ti right now.
Also in NVidia Indian shop, can't find the founders version of 1660 Ti.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2019)

There is no founders version of 1660 Ti. Nvidia wants you to get the 2060.


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 23, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> There is no founders version of 1660 Ti. Nvidia wants you to get the 2060.


Is it so! Then I have a doubt.
Is it worth to get a Founders edition of 2060 (@ 31 K) rather than 1660 Ti from any other brands like Zotac or ASUS (@ 28 K)?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2019)

ezio16 said:


> Is it so! Then I have a doubt.
> Is it worth to get a Founders edition of 2060 (@ 31 K) rather than 1660 Ti from any other brands like Zotac or ASUS (@ 28 K)?



Yes. The thermal solution on the FE is actually better than some of the third party cards which are priced higher. Everything is overpriced in general though because of the mining boom before.


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 23, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Yes. The thermal solution on the FE is actually better than some of the third party cards which are priced higher. Everything is overpriced in general though because of the mining boom before.


Good then, because with 2060, we can either get Anthem or Battlefield V for free.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2019)

ezio16 said:


> Good then, because with 2060, we can either get Anthem or Battlefield V for free.


Yeah but what about the 5yrs of warranty from Zotac vs 1yr warranty + game?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2019)

1 year warranty on a 32k product is very very bad idea. Go for ASUS if you dont like Zotac Quality.
After 1 year, if GPU expires, there's no repairing it. Its essentially a paperweight.


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 23, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Yeah but what about the 5yrs of warranty from Zotac vs 1yr warranty + game?


Just 1 year, I had thought that it'd be atleast 2 yrs. Then it's not a wise decision.



Nerevarine said:


> 1 year warranty on a 32k product is very very bad idea. Go for ASUS if you dont like Zotac Quality.
> After 1 year, if GPU expires, there's no repairing it. Its essentially a paperweight.


Been looking for "ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce GTX 1660 Ti", but can't find it. And not sure if it's the same as this. Just confusing.


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 23, 2019)

My bad. It's not 1yr. It is 3yrs. nVidia 2060 has 3 yrs warranty just like their other GPUs. 3yrs of nVidia FE. 5yrs for Zotac's


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2019)

ezio16 said:


> Just 1 year, I had thought that it'd be atleast 2 yrs. Then it's not a wise decision.
> 
> 
> Been looking for "ASUS ROG STRIX GeForce GTX 1660 Ti", but can't find it. And not sure if it's the same as this. Just confusing.



Nvidia has 3 yrs warranty just like other brands. Only Zotac offer extended warranty to 5 yrs.

Asus Strix is not the same as Phoenix. There are 9 different variants from Asus:



Spoiler



*i.postimg.cc/k5RYHGwh/Capture.png *i.postimg.cc/0QqnHfzb/Capture.png *i.postimg.cc/VvfRzkBw/Capture.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2019)

There's also the question, who handles Nvidia RMA. Tirupati ? Rashi ?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 23, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> There's also the question, who handles Nvidia RMA. Tirupati ? Rashi ?



Rashi
Customer Service | NVIDIA Online Store


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 24, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> My bad. It's not 1yr. It is 3yrs. nVidia 2060 has 3 yrs warranty just like their other GPUs. 3yrs of nVidia FE. 5yrs for Zotac's





chimera201 said:


> Nvidia has 3 yrs warranty just like other brands. Only Zotac offer extended warranty to 5 yrs.
> 
> Asus Strix is not the same as Phoenix. There are 9 different variants from Asus:



That's nice to hear. Then it's better to go with 2060 FE from NVidia.
It's available at 31K right now with any one of two games.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 25, 2019)

Got a 1070 second hand just before the launch of 1660  I wonder if prices are going to come down now in near future.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 25, 2019)

mitraark said:


> Got a 1070 second hand just before the launch of 1660  I wonder if prices are going to come down now in near future.


Not likely.Just like intel,nvidia prices too never drop for old gen after launch of new gen(at least not significantly enough).


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 25, 2019)

How much did you pay for the used 1070?


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 580 and 590 receiving MASSIVE Price Cuts


----------



## mitraark (Feb 26, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> How much did you pay for the used 1070?


17.5k


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 26, 2019)

*i.postimg.cc/SKhCkv5C/Capture.png *i.postimg.cc/0Q5SJJ9N/Capture.png 





*i.postimg.cc/LXqfmgRg/Capture.png


----------



## shreeux (Feb 26, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> *i.postimg.cc/SKhCkv5C/Capture.png *i.postimg.cc/0Q5SJJ9N/Capture.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean price was slashed ?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 26, 2019)

shreeux said:


> You mean price was slashed ?



No. RTX 2060 FE was always 31K.
The most expensive 1660 Ti is more expensive than the cheapest 2060.
In US, the most expensive 1660 Ti (that includes MSI Gaming X) is 40$ cheaper than the cheapest (same as FE price) 2060.


----------



## ezio16 (Feb 27, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> No. RTX 2060 FE was always 31K.
> The most expensive 1660 Ti is more expensive than the cheapest 2060.
> In US, the most expensive 1660 Ti (that includes MSI Gaming X) is 40$ cheaper than the cheapest (same as FE price) 2060.



So, after considering all taxes and duties in India, it's better to get a 2060 FE rather than 1660 Ti (Zotac AMP 1660 Ti > 28K) or wait till the launch of 1660 on March 15 and 1650 on sometime in April.
And read from Videocardz that 1660 and 1650 may come with GDDR5 memory which is a bummer.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 28, 2019)

ezio16 said:


> So, after considering all taxes and duties in India, it's better to get a 2060 FE rather than 1660 Ti (Zotac AMP 1660 Ti > 28K) or wait till the launch of 1660 on March 15 and 1650 on sometime in April.
> And read from Videocardz that 1660 and 1650 may come with GDDR5 memory which is a bummer.



The only meaningful wait one can do now is for Intel's discrete graphics card that would release in 2020/2021. Nvidia is just taking advantage of no competition from AMD.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> The only meaningful wait one can do now is for Intel's discrete graphics card that would release in 2020/2021. Nvidia is just taking advantage of no competition from AMD.



And then price will slashed after 2020 after Intel released?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 28, 2019)

shreeux said:


> And then price will slashed after 2020 after Intel released?



If Intel succeeds then yes there is hope that prices will go down. But I'm more interested in what features they will bring. Intel did ray tracing first back in 2008. 
Quake 4 run Ray-tracing Enabled on Intel Larrabee


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 28, 2019)

I do not have any hope from these greedy bastards. They all will agree on one thing, keeping the prices high. That benefits all of them.
Nvidia releases a card with RTX at really high price. AMD had a sweet chance of doing to something good from cosumers' point of view and what did they do? Released their top end card with just 100$ less, why? Just cause they didn't had any ray tracing tech in that. They should have kept the price even lower the force Nvidia reduce their prices too.

Low price we see nowadays in mobile cause of so many brands are trying to compete now, Sony is literally out of low/mid segment, Samsung has finally realised that they cannot rip off customers anymore just with their brand value. Anybody remember HTC? We need this kind of revolution in CPU/GPU market to really expect low prices. Over all this, add that fucking tax in our country we pay on each PC item. Rant over.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 28, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I do not have any hope from these greedy bastards. They all will agree on one thing, keeping the prices high. That benefits all of them.
> Nvidia releases a card with RTX at really high price. AMD had a sweet chance of doing to something good from cosumers' point of view and what did they do? Released their top end card with just 100$ less, why? Just cause they didn't had any ray tracing tech in that. They should have kept the price even lower the force Nvidia reduce their prices too.
> 
> Low price we see nowadays in mobile cause of so many brands are trying to compete now, Sony is literally out of low/mid segment, Samsung has finally realised that they cannot rip off customers anymore just with their brand value. Anybody remember HTC? We need this kind of revolution in CPU/GPU market to really expect low prices. Over all this, add that fucking tax in our country we pay on each PC item. Rant over.



They are not greedy, People's are greedy to buy whatever prices,.If no one bought price will slash heavier.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 6, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 Gets Major Price Drop, Available For Just 179 Euros


----------



## ezio16 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just got RTX 2060 FE delivered. Is there anything to do like registering in site?
And how to obtain the games that are available as free with this ?
Have anybody got RTX cards, if so please help me.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 7, 2019)

ezio16 said:


> Just got RTX 2060 FE delivered. Is there anything to do like registering in site?
> And how to obtain the games that are available as free with this ?
> Have anybody got RTX cards, if so please help me.



Redemption Instructions FAQ
redemption-instructions


----------



## ezio16 (Mar 8, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Redemption Instructions FAQ
> redemption-instructions


Thanks bro. I'll have to wait for the email with code then.


----------



## shreeux (Mar 10, 2019)

Best Graphics Cards for Apex Legends: 14 GPUs Tested


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2019)

shreeux said:


> bought





TheSloth said:


> I do not have any hope from these greedy bastards. They all will agree on one thing, keeping the prices high. That benefits all of them.
> Nvidia releases a card with RTX at really high price. AMD had a sweet chance of doing to something good from cosumers' point of view and what did they do? Released their top end card with just 100$ less, why? Just cause they didn't had any ray tracing tech in that. They should have kept the price even lower the force Nvidia reduce their prices too.
> 
> Low price we see nowadays in mobile cause of so many brands are trying to compete now, Sony is literally out of low/mid segment, Samsung has finally realised that they cannot rip off customers anymore just with their brand value. Anybody remember HTC? We need this kind of revolution in CPU/GPU market to really expect low prices. Over all this, add that fucking tax in our country we pay on each PC item. Rant over.



Mobile taxes are quite low compared to GPUs I think.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Mobile taxes are quite low compared to GPUs I think.



Huge part of the manufacturing/assembly of smartphones happens in India, that's why.
Samsung Inaugurates World’s Largest Mobile Factory in India; Honourable Prime Minister Shri Narendra Modi Flags-off ‘Make for the World’

We don't have TSMC/GlobalFoundries alternatives in India.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 10, 2019)

I wish Zotac would set up plant here.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> I wish Zotac would set up plant here.


Forget about it as long as old labour laws continue to exist in India.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2019)

ASUS Dual GeForce GTX 1660 Ti DUAL-GTX1660TI-O6G 6GB 192-Bit GDDR6 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card Desktop Graphics Cards - Newegg.com

The prices on Newegg are really low. I checked on primeabgb and gigabyte 6GB DDR5 is just 20k. Good deal Isnt it?

Edit: sorry it's all DDR6 version!


----------



## shreeux (Mar 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> ASUS Dual GeForce GTX 1660 Ti DUAL-GTX1660TI-O6G 6GB 192-Bit GDDR6 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card Desktop Graphics Cards - Newegg.com
> 
> The prices on Newegg are really low. I checked on primeabgb and gigabyte 6GB DDR5 is just 20k. Good deal Isnt it?
> 
> Edit: sorry it's all DDR6 version!



Worth buy in Newegg, trustable?
Warranty will cover?
Custom duty?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

Newegg is not worth buying,high customs duty(~30-40%) & lots of hassle.Also very few graphics card have international warranty(only EVGA comes to mind).


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Newegg is not worth buying,high customs duty(~30-40%) & lots of hassle.Also very few graphics card have international warranty(only EVGA comes to mind).


Even if someone buys' from Indian Newegg then also they will losing on warranty?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Even if someone buys' from Indian Newegg then also they will losing on warranty?


There is no newegg India like Amazon India(aka a company registered in India),it is just a subsection of newegg global site that shows prices in Indian Rupees.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 14, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_1660_Twin_Fan/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_1660_Twin_Fan/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nvidia to Bring Ray Tracing to 10-Series GPUs via Driver Update


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 19, 2019)

^What the........?!!!!

This seems like a bolt from the blue,figuratively speaking!


----------



## shreeux (Mar 20, 2019)

*Google unveils Stadia cloud gaming service, launches in 2019*

Impact Anything in Future?


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 20, 2019)

shreeux said:


> *Google unveils Stadia cloud gaming service, launches in 2019*
> 
> Impact Anything in Future?



For India? Nope, not in the near future.
*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--lveTj0Kn--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/ndkur8ly0pqcbb9p9rvx.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 30, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 Gaming Benchmark Leaked, April 22 Launch


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 24, 2019)

In US:
GTX 1650: Median price ~165 USD ~ 13.6K INR
RX 570 4GB: Median price ~150 USD ~ 12.4K INR

primeabgb:
GTX 1650: Median price ~13.5K INR
RX 570 4GB: Median price ~16.5K INR

mdcomputers:
GTX 1650: Median price ~13.5K INR
RX 570 4GB: Median price ~13.8K INR

vedantcomputers:
GTX 1650: Median price ~13.5K INR
RX 570 8GB: Median price ~14K INR


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 24, 2019)

gtx 1650 appears a bit slower than the rx 570 but both of them are similarly priced which presents a bit of a dilemma for gamers on a budget.

I suppose its still an acceptable replacement for the gtx 1050/ti and similar cards ,given that it consumes much lower power than the rx 570 which makes it a suitable choice for folks with weaker psus that are unwilling to upgrade them solely for a new gpu purchase.


----------



## mohit9206 (Apr 25, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> In US:
> GTX 1650: Median price ~165 USD ~ 13.6K INR
> RX 570 4GB: Median price ~150 USD ~ 12.4K INR
> 
> ...


Rx 570 8gb median price isn't 14k, there are hardly any 8gb 570 models available, only one i can see in stock is msi armor 14k


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2019)

Nvidia Slips Volta NVENC Into GeForce GTX 1650 Instead Of Turing NVENC


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> gtx 1650 appears a bit slower than the rx 570 but both of them are similarly priced which presents a bit of a dilemma for gamers on a budget.
> 
> I suppose its still an acceptable replacement for the gtx 1050/ti and similar cards ,given that it consumes much lower power than the rx 570 which makes it a suitable choice for folks with weaker psus that are unwilling to upgrade them solely for a new gpu purchase.



Rx 570 draws almost 50 - 55% more power and we are talking about ~100W - for that much power draw the performance difference is negligible so IMO gtx 1650 is more efficient card which can easily beat Rx 570 if we consider power consumption per FPS.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 25, 2019)

mohit9206 said:


> Rx 570 8gb median price isn't 14k, there are hardly any 8gb 570 models available, only one i can see in stock is msi armor 14k



That was the only card in stock at vedant. Actually there aren't a lot of 570 cards available. And I actually chose the lowest price for 570 as enough cards weren't there for a median, the other 570 cards were exorbitantly overpriced. It enforces my point more that Indian pricing is different than US in 1650 vs 570 case.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jun 16, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 20 SUPER series to launch mid-July | VideoCardz.com


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 2, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-super/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-super/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 2, 2019)

*i.postimg.cc/FH9BsrH7/Capture.png


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2019)

Nvidia would have won this if they had released these at first RTX iterations. Why did they increase the price instead of slicing the price of non super models. Now I am desperately want from AMD to release the new cards with really low prices just to win this one.
I am already reading the cries from current RTX owners on YouTube and Reddit. May be this was one of the reason they increased the prices of newer models.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2019)

*h3g7w2e9.stackpathcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/image-13.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 7, 2019)

*tpucdn.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-5700/images/relative-performance_1920-1080.png *tpucdn.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-5700/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png *tpucdn.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-5700/images/power-gaming-average.png


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 24, 2019)

Chinese Vendor Developing PCIe 4.0 GPU With 16GB HBM and GTX 1080-Like Performance



> Jingjia Micro, short for Changsha Jingjia Microelectronics Co., Ltd, has allegedly commenced pre-researching the company's next-generation JM9271 GPU that it claims will be as fast as an Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080.
> 
> Formally constituted in 2006, Jingjia Micro is a Chinese military-civilian integrated company that specializes in electronic component design and production. The firm has started racking up accolades, such as producing the JM5400, China's first domestic GPU. The JM5400 is built on a rather primitive 65nm manufacturing process. However, it later replaced many archaic ATI M9, M54, M72 and M96 GPUs often used in Chinese military aircraft. After the JM5400's success, Jingjia Micro transitioned from the 65nm node to the 28nm node and added the JM7000 and JM7200 GPUs to its arsenal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2019)

^^Something that should be both appreciated & feared. Appreciated for it shows Chinese govt determination to gain technological lead for the future(compared to India's dismal performance in not understanding tech/chips(& not the potato kind) will make a country strong not mythological achievements & yoga. Feared because it means China/anti-democratic forces getting more power,I hope India will not allow import of these chips/products.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2019)

XFX Intros Their Top of The Line Radeon RX 5700 XT THICC II Card

*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Retro-2_3_web-740x604.png 

*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Retro-2_4_web6pin2-740x450.png 

*cdn.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/08/Retro-2_2_web6pin-740x417.png


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 28, 2019)

THICC
This meme generation 

That card blows heat into the case.


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> THICC
> This meme generation
> 
> That card blows heat into the case.



Card looks pHat


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 2, 2019)

ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2060 PHOENIX EDITION 6GB GDDR6
Asus RTX 2060 only for 21k.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 2, 2019)

Wow, nice find.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2019)

*ASUS is offering free games with new Radeon GPU purchases*

Will an extra game convince you to go ROG?
Source:ASUS Promotion
Source1:ASUS is offering free games with new Radeon GPU purchases


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *ASUS is offering free games with new Radeon GPU purchases*
> 
> Will an extra game convince you to go ROG?
> Source:ASUS Promotion
> Source1:ASUS is offering free games with new Radeon GPU purchases






> PC gamers in the UK, Germany, Austria, Denmark, Finland, Norway, Sweden, Poland, Czech and Slovakia are eligible for this promotion, with participating UK retailers including Overclockers UK, Scan UK, Ebuyer, Novatech, CCL Computers, AWD-IT, Box, Mesh Computers and Amazon.



Not applicable for India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2019)

*NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060 Lowest Price in India: Rs. 22,990 for Asus Phoenix*

Source:ASUS GEFORCE RTX 2060 PHOENIX EDITION 6GB GDDR6


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 14, 2019)

Buy Colorful iGame RTX 2060 Ultra OC 6GB GDDR6 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2019)

sudhir_3193 said:


> Buy Colorful iGame RTX 2060 Ultra OC 6GB GDDR6 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


RP tech India Brings Leading Graphics Cards Brand Colorful in India
RP Tech India(Rashi Peripherals new name) is the sole official distributor/service provider(some people don't prefer Rashi so posting it for info).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 1, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER & GTX 1650 Ti Launching in October


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Clock Rate Confirmed, Will Beat The AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT
NVIDIA Next Generation 'Ampere' 7nm Graphics Cards Landing 1H 2020


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 7, 2019)

amd announces rx 5500 gpu AMD Announces Radeon RX 5500 Series: 1080p Gaming for Desktop & Mobile, Coming This Quarter


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 8, 2019)

MSI's Alpha 15 is AMD's first Navi-powered gaming laptop
AMD's Radeon RX 5500 challenges Nvidia in the budget gaming and Notebook markets


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 11, 2019)

khalil1210 said:


> amd announces rx 5500 gpu AMD Announces Radeon RX 5500 Series: 1080p Gaming for Desktop & Mobile, Coming This Quarter



Looks like Tough Competition going on.. AMD keeping the Nvidia and Intel prices down so far..  Prices not yet out.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't feel there is any competition because AMD and Nvidia both have already settled the price range for all the gaming tiers.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 11, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I don't feel there is any competition because AMD and Nvidia both have already settled the price range for all the gaming tiers.



But AMD forced Nvidia to keep the price lower.. Look at the RTX 2060 now. It was priced at 32k onwards and now they  are priced at 25k onwards..


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 11, 2019)

Sai.Sharingan said:


> But AMD forced Nvidia to keep the price lower.. Look at the RTX 2060 now. It was priced at 32k onwards and now they  are priced at 25k onwards..



That's called progress not competition...
The mining inflation still hasn't subsided completely after it bombed.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 11, 2019)

Read the Next 2020 AMD processor 4600 will have 4 threads per core.. Though its a Rumor tagged article but it might be True.

Pushing Boundaries.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Zotac's upcoming GTX 1660 Super has been pictured - GDDR6 memory confirmed!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Ray Tracing Support to AMD GPUs:AMD Drivers have had Ray-Tracing Support since July
Rumor : AMD Bringing Ray Tracing Support to Navi in December


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti vs GeForce GTX 1080 Ti: GTX vs RTX


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2019)

Sai.Sharingan said:


> Read the Next 2020 AMD processor 4600 will have 4 threads per core.. Though its a Rumor tagged article but it might be True.
> Pushing Boundaries.


Many of the hardware security vulnerabilities were coz of multiple thread. Why Intel/AMD want to push that? I highly think it's fanboy's work (rumour).


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 13, 2019)

nac said:


> Many of the hardware security vulnerabilities were coz of multiple thread. Why Intel/AMD want to push that? I highly think it's fanboy's work (rumour).



We never know untill its out..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2019)

nac said:


> *Many of the hardware security vulnerabilities were coz of multiple thread. *Why Intel/AMD want to push that? I highly think it's fanboy's work (rumour).


I am reading this first time. When did this happen?


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I am reading this first time. When did this happen?


Ever since Meltdown and Spectre.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2019)

nac said:


> Ever since Meltdown and Spectre.


Damn. I didn't know this was cause of multi threading on single core. Also, haven't they already provided the patch for this loopholes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Damn. I didn't know this was cause of multi threading on single core. Also, haven't they already provided the patch for this loopholes?


To be precise,it is much more complex than that.These hardware vulnerabilities are based on "speculative execution" which is often used by multi threading but both are different.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

XFX's first custom RX 5500 series variant smiles for the camera

Is this XFX's RX 5500 THICC II?

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/15093607955l.jpg#.XaaVna5443E.link 

*i.imgur.com/FsvHOjW.png
Images of what appears to be AMD's first custom Radeon RX 5500 series graphics card have appeared online, revealing what could be XFX's THICC II model, which ships with a twin-fan cooler, a full-cover backplate and an 8-pin power input. The images in this article come via *Videocardz*.

Unlike most modern graphics cards, the XFX's apparent RX 5500 design features dual DVI-D outputs, a single HDMI connection and a DisplayPort 1.4 port. This is a rare configuration for a modern graphics card, though it reflects the reality that many low-end GPU users are still using older DVI monitors. 

While this graphics card is likely to be a Radeon RX 5500 series graphics card, there is also the possibility that this is an AMD RX 5500 XT. The Radeon RX 5500 XT is a rumoured graphics card model which will feature more stream processors than AMD's already announced RX 5500. AMD's RX 5500 uses 22 GPU compute units, whereas AMD's Navi 14 silicon is rumoured to feature a total of 24 compute units.     

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/15093620817s.jpg#.XaaVnUE7B5A.link 
Given the low power design of AMD's RX 5500 series of graphics cards, it is likely that XFX will also release a smaller, ultra-compact variant the RX 5500, delivering end-user a graphics card design that's well suited to small form factor systems and OEM system builds. 

At this time, all AMD has told us about Radeon RX 5500's consumer release is that custom models from ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire and XFX are all due to release this quarter. 

*overclock3d.net/gfx/articles/2019/10/15093621214s.jpg#.XaaVnZjm2jk.link 
Source:XFX's first custom RX 5500 series variant smiles for the camera


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Custom Models Leak Out


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

MSI's Geforce GTX 1660 Super Gaming X and Ventus XS GPUs have been pictured


NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Rumored To Launch This Week


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Oct 17, 2019)

Super Saiyan Time.. lol


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT vs NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 Super: Which One Should You Buy?


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT vs NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 Super: Which One Should You Buy?


none of them.

save the money (which you would have wasted on the gpus) and time (which you would have wasted on watching the video). buy a fricken diamond ring for your wife.
that way you will be able to continue gaming without your wife nagging you all the time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

doomgiver said:


> none of them.
> 
> save the money (which you would have wasted on the gpus) and time (which you would have wasted on watching the video). buy a fricken diamond ring for your wife.
> that way you will be able to continue gaming without your wife nagging you all the time.


My wife is sleeping with some guy 6 years younger to her because I could not buy her freaking diamond ring & diamond necklace.
Now we are divorced and my kid stays with me.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 22, 2019)

GTX 1660 Super Specifications Leak Via Chinese Retailer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2019)

XFX appears to be prepping a THICCer Navi GPUs - A Triple-Fan RX 5700 XT


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)

*NVIDIA to add ReShade filters to GeForce Drivers*

In case you haven’t used ReShade, or even heard about it, there are hundreds of videos available on YouTube showing a variety of user-made filters for this post-processing injector. The purpose of this tool is to enhance the viewing experience in many popular games by adding (often missing) features such as SMAA antialiasing, screen-space ambient occlusions, etc., or by adding vibrant colors to ‘faded’ titles.

It is hard to say how will this affect the popularity of the ReShade Project. It may depend on the implementation with NVIDIA software. NVIDIA only claims users will be able to “tap into hundreds of filters”, but not specify if they can be manually imported.

The new driver with ReShade support will be available next week during GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER launch. NVIDIA confirmed that ReShade filters will be supported through GeForce Experience using NVIDIA Freestyle and Ansel technologies. 

*i.imgur.com/6nvehgm.png

On Twitter we asked how many of you use NVIDIA Freestyle technology. The vast majority has never heard about it, or do not use it.

Source:NVIDIA to add ReShade filters to GeForce Drivers - VideoCardz.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2019)

Nvidia GTX 1650 Super Specs Leak - A huge upgrade for mid-range Geforce
New AMD Radeon Driver 19.10.2 Improves Performance of CoD: Modern Warfare and The Outer Worlds on RX 5700 XT GPUs
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Super (MSI Variant) Listed for Rs. 21,475 by Indian Retailer


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 29, 2019)

Nvidia 1660 super available for Rs 21390 on mdcomputers.in Buy Zotac GTX 1660 SUPER Twin Fan 6GB GDDR6 at Best Price in India - mdcomputers.in


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

Nvidia's latest Geforce Driver adds a boatload of new features


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2019)

Nvidia clarifies that Red Dead Redemption 2 doesn't support Raytracing after misleading Tweet


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5500 slides reveal stiff competition for Nvidia's GTX 1650


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2019)

PowerColor reveals its RX 5700 XT Liquid Devil GPU - The "World's Fastest Navi"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

AMD 2nd Gen rDNA Based Radeon RX Navi GPUs Arrive at CES 2020
MSI Announces Radeon RX 580 Armor Series Graphics Cards


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2019)

AMD RX 5500 Custom GPU variants will launch on 12 December


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2019)

Inno3D GeForce GTX 1660 Super Twin Fan 6GB Graphics Card Review
Zotac GeForce GTX 1650 Super 4GB Twin Fan Review: Is 4GB Enough?
MSI Radeon RX 580 Armor Revision - Polaris 20 Lives On


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT to feature 1408 Stream Processors? - VideoCardz.com
Custom Radeon RX 5500 XT pictured: ASRock Challenger and Gigabyte Gaming OC - VideoCardz.com


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT OpenCL Benchmarks Leak Out: Slower than NVIDIA's GTX 1650 Super
MSI Radeon RX 5500 XT 8 GB GDDR6 Graphics Card Review
In some benchmarks RX 5500 is ahead while in some it lacks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

MorePowerTool – AMD Radeon RX 5700 (XT), RX 5500 (XT) and Radeon VII Tweaking- and Overclocking | Download (Update 1.1.2) – igor´sLAB


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

AMD reportedly used Samsung to manufacture its 7nm Radeon RX 5500 series GPUs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 18, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT Launches in India for a Price of Rs. 12,990, Beating the NVIDIA GTX 1650 Super


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2019)

Gigabyte RX 5600XT 6GB Graphics Card Spotted - Eagle Series GPUs Incoming


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2019)

Radeon RX 5600 XT specifications Leaked by board partner


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 7, 2020)

Nvidia preps its CES 2020 Game Ready Driver - New Features for Geforce users


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2020)

Mystery Radeon engineering sample appears on OpenVR benchmark to best Nvidia's RTX 2080 Ti
EVGA Unveils RTX 2060 KO Series Starting At $279, Tackle RX 5600 XT
GIGABYTE EAGLE Series Leaks Out - RX 5600/5700 & RTX Series Graphics Cards


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2020)

*www.techradar.com/news/amd-beats-nvidia-in-the-battle-for-the-most-stable-driversNever seen this before to be honest. Big achievement by AMD. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (May 7, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> *www.techradar.com/news/amd-beats-nvidia-in-the-battle-for-the-most-stable-driversNever seen this before to be honest. Big achievement by AMD.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk





> A few months ago AMD commissioned QA Consultants, an independent software assurance firm, to test the stability of its latest graphics card drivers in comparison to Nvidia's drivers.



*www.techspot.com/news/84005-gamers-ditching-radeon-graphics-cards-over-driver-issues.html


----------



## ico (May 7, 2020)

RX 5700 was horrendous on Windows.

Good on Linux though. nVidia is subpar in Linux.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2020)

I hope AMD can get us an equivalent to DLSS in the future


----------



## khalil1210 (May 8, 2020)

AMD's new processors(3100 and 3300x) look great for budget gaming

*www.anandtech.com/show/15774/the-amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-3100-cpu-review/14


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

khalil1210 said:


> AMD's new processors(3100 and 3300x) look great for budget gaming
> 
> *www.anandtech.com/show/15774/the-amd-ryzen-3-3300x-and-3100-cpu-review/14


This is GPU news thread not CPU


----------



## khalil1210 (May 8, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> This is GPU news thread not CPU


Yes I know, I couldn't find a similar thread for CPU so posted here. Shall I remove my above post


----------



## Nerevarine (May 8, 2020)

No it's okay man, if there is no thread then it's okay I guess


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2020)

*www.digit.in/news/pc-components/nv...d-has-completely-new-blower-design-54650.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 13, 2020)

*wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-rtx-20...ampere-gaming-graphics-card-launch-close/amp/
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/269957/the-cur...r-its-real-and-coming-with-nvidia-ampere-gpus


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2020)

^does it mean all existing psus that lack this connector will be rendered obsolete when this connector becomes mainstream for gpus?


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> ^does it mean all existing psus that lack this connector will be rendered obsolete when this connector becomes mainstream for gpus?


It looks like two 6 pin connectors side by side.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> ^does it mean all existing psus that lack this connector will be rendered obsolete when this connector becomes mainstream for gpus?



Only the top end GPU models would require that connector if it actually becomes a thing.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> ^does it mean all existing psus that lack this connector will be rendered obsolete when this connector becomes mainstream for gpus?


On topic of the connector's proliferation, in addition to PSU manufacturers launching new generations of products with 12-pin connectors, most prominent manufacturers are expected to release aftermarket modular cables that can plug in to their existing PSUs. Graphics card vendors will include ketchup-and-mustard adapters that convert 2x 8-pin to 1x 12-pin; while most case/power manufacturers will release fancy aftermarket adapters with better aesthetics.

I definitely am looking to upgrade to 3080 when it launches, but getting rid of my current card is a pain. How much do you think it will sell for, it has 2.5 years warranty left ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> I definitely am looking to upgrade to 3080 when it launches, but getting rid of my current card is a pain. How much do you think it will sell for, it has 2.5 years warranty left ?


Which card you have?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2020)

it will be a pity if users are forced to change their psus(esp. those having high end ones) simply for a new type of pcie connector.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Which card you have?


GTX 1080, from zotac
It's the GtX 1080 mini card to be exact, got it for 41k, do you think 25k is a good price for it now ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 16, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> it will be a pity if users are forced to change their psus(esp. those having high end ones) simply for a new type of pcie connector.


No man, I don't think companies are that retarded to break compatibility for nothing..

Except the blue retarded company, with whom apple broke up recently


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> GTX 1080, from zotac
> It's the GtX 1080 mini card to be exact, got it for 41k, do you think 25k is a good price for it now ?


You should easily get 24-25k for this card as per below link. In fact I suggest you to make an acc there as it helps, the older your acc is & give reference to your id here(try to make acc there with same id).
*techenclave.com/community/threads/inno3d-rtx-2070-twin-x2.192885/


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 16, 2020)

Was planning to buy an rtx card for a while-but they are still way too expensive 

Not for avg gamers like me i guess-it would be great if nvidia could introduce new gpus during the Rtx 3xxx series launch with ray tracing functionality at the same price point as the current GTX series cards like 1660ti.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 5, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/270667/possibl...etailed-rtx-3070-and-rtx-3060-after-september


> *The GeForce RTX 3070, or the SKU that succeeds the RTX 2070 Super, could launch a month later, in October 2020, according to the MyDrivers report. The higher-volume performance-segment part, the RTX 3060, or the SKU that succeeds the RTX 2060, could launch only by November, just in time for the Holiday shopping season.*


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2020)

Time to start saving money I suppose.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 12, 2020)

Indeed yes, I think its time to give rest to 1060


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 24, 2020)

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/f6tsGpXe2auBaVZsrnfRG6-650-80.jpg*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/N7eak6ju5d7krwncMgnFvF-650-80.jpg

*www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3090-caught-on-camera


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 27, 2020)

*www.techspot.com/news/86236-retailer-data-shows-amd-5000-series-has-almost.html











Worst cards:




Best cards:


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2020)

@SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt 

@chimera201 where is asus btw?


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 27, 2020)

They don't stock Asus I guess. The original list

Also KFA2 = Galax if anyone doesn't know. KFA2 is the European division name. Previously known as Galaxy.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> @SaiyanGoku @omega44-xt
> 
> @chimera201 where is asus btw?


I guess they didn't release their RMA numbers to retailers.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 27, 2020)

They don't stock Asus cards
*www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+(VGA).html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2020)

Crysis Remastered on 3080:






Hardware Unboxed's review of RTX 3080:


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 20, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Crysis Remastered on 3080:


Am I the only one or crysis remaster dosen't _look as good?_


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 20, 2020)

No it hardly looks different from the original game, which despite what people say, i never regarded to be that visually impressive in the first place. 

In fact crysis 2 and 3 looked far better than crysis 1 and even this remastered release looks nowhere as good as those 2.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2020)

The remaster looks like it was a port of the console port. They removed quick save/ quick load, leaning options, etc. 
*www.dsogaming.com/articles/crysis-...iginal-pc-2007-version-has-worse-pc-controls/
What a disappointing remaster.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> No it hardly looks different from the original game, which despite what people say, i never regarded to be that visually impressive in the first place.
> 
> In fact crysis 2 and 3 looked far better than crysis 1 and even this remastered release looks nowhere as good as those 2.



You don't compare Crysis 1 to 2 and 3. You compare Crysis 1 to Half Life 2 Episode 2, Bioshock, CoD:MW, Halo 2 (yes Halo 2 was released on PC in 2007)


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/272334/nvidia-readies-rtx-3060-8gb-and-rtx-3080-20gb-models


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## chimera201 (Sep 25, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/272591/rtx-308...ly-connected-to-aib-designed-capacitor-choice


> Another reason for this, according to Igor, is the actual "reference board" PG132 design, which is used as a reference, "Base Design" for partners to architecture their custom cards around. The thing here is that apparently NVIDIA's BOM left open choices in terms of power cleanup and regulation in the mounted capacitors. The Base Design features six mandatory capacitors for filtering high frequencies on the voltage rails (NVVDD and MSVDD). There are a number of choices for capacitors to be installed here, with varying levels of capability. POSCAPs (Conductive Polymer Tantalum Solid Capacitors) are generally worse than SP-CAPs (Conductive Polymer-Aluminium-Electrolytic-Capacitors) which are superseded in quality by MLCCs (Multilayer Ceramic Chip Capacitor, which have to be deployed in groups). Below is the circuitry arrangement employed below the BGA array where NVIDIA's GA-102 chip is seated, which corresponds to the central area on the back of the PCB.
> 
> In the images below, you can see how NVIDIA and it's AIBs designed this regulator circuitry (NVIDIA Founders' Edition, MSI Gaming X, ZOTAC Trinity, and ASUS TUF Gaming OC in order, from our reviews' high resolution teardowns). NVIDIA in their Founders' Edition designs uses a hybrid capacitor deployment, with four SP-CAPs and two MLCC groups of 10 individual capacitors each in the center. MSI uses a single MLCC group in the central arrangement, with five SP-CAPs guaranteeing the rest of the cleanup duties. ZOTAC went the cheapest way (which may be one of the reasons their cards are also among the cheapest), with a six POSCAP design (which are worse than MLCCs, remember). ASUS, however, designed their TUF with six MLCC arrangements - there were no savings done in this power circuitry area.


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2020)

^ I think this wasn't the case, the new driver fixed it.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2020)

Let’s see what happens.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

So, thanks to Facebook, the linux maintainers got rid of some bindings that enabled companies like Nvidia to make proprietary drivers as kernel modules for linux. As of kernel version 5.9 Nvidia drivers are no longer compatible.

Also, Nvidia won't have a fix until the end of next month at the very least. For rolling release distributions this means breaking compatibility with Nvidia hardware if they update to the latest kernel patches.

In any case AMD is a much better choice for anyone not using Windows.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2020)

Best thing is that AMD drivers have very good support for Mesa, something that the Nvidia BLOB lacks. Nouveau is better supported unless you require graphics heavy workloads.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Best thing is that AMD drivers have very good support for Mesa, something that the Nvidia BLOB lacks. Nouveau is better supported unless you require graphics heavy workloads.


Nouveau sucks for anything that's recent-ish. I couldn't run even KDE on nouveau three years after Kepler was launched. Even as late as 2018 I couldn't use the GTX 780 on my desktop or as late as 2019 use my 940 MX on my laptop to play games.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> play games.


On Linux? I haven't gauged Nouveau's performance myself. Whenever I install a new distro, replacing Nouveau (if it's preinstalled, like with Mint) with the Nvidia official driver is the first thing I do.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 23, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> On Linux? I haven't gauged Nouveau's performance myself. Whenever I install a new distro, replacing Nouveau (if it's preinstalled, like with Mint) with the Nvidia official driver is the first thing I do.


Games is one thing, but if a literal desktop environment breaks, then you've got more fundamental issues.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 23, 2020)

Perhaps this is only a KDE specific issue. Cinnamon worked fine on Nouveau back when I tried Mint, for the brief period I used it that is.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 24, 2020)

is now a good time to buy a rtx 2060 for 28k?

whats the expected release date of rtx 3060?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 24, 2020)

RTX 3060 will likely be announced next year. However AMD will announce RX 6000 series in a few days so be patient!


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2020)

*www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-founders-edition/35.html
*tpucdn.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3070-founders-edition/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2020)

^^asus tuf card performing cooler & silent, that's a surprise.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 31, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^asus tuf card performing cooler & silent, that's a surprise.


TUF series has evolved for good this time. No wonder it survived a run over by some vehicle(could be car or bike)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 3, 2020)

Nvidia dropped their MRP for the new RTX series. The RTX 3090 is now Rs. 1,33,500, the RTX 3080 Rs. 62,000 and the RTX 3070 Rs. 44,500. It's a roughly 10-12% price drop across the board, and certainly makes the cards more palatable.

Having said that, I would still wait for the RX 6000 series and 3rd party reviews+comparisons before making a choice. Also, for me personally, AMD this generation because Nvidia's linux support is atrocious.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2020)

AMD generally has the tendency to undercut Nvidia, so I think AMD will still have better VFM. I am mostly waiting to see OEM models to come out.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> AMD generally has the tendency to undercut Nvidia, so I think AMD will still have better VFM. I am mostly waiting to see OEM models to come out.


Oh absolutely. The RX 6900XT undercuts the 3090 by a whopping 50% while promising similar performance.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 3, 2020)

RTX 3070 prices are now similar to 1070 release prices i guess. Much better for people who were getting heart attack by seeing the new GPU's prices after delaying their builds.
I actually expected the price drop from Nvidia since I am expecting Super/Ti series which will be just marginally above the current lineup's release price.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 4, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> RTX 3070 prices are now similar to 1070 release prices i guess. Much better for people who were getting heart attack by seeing the new GPU's prices after delaying their builds.
> I actually expected the price drop from Nvidia since I am expecting Super/Ti series which will be just marginally above the current lineup's release price.


I haven't heard anything about prices dropping in the US so I wouldn't be too sure of that. Having said that, however, Nvidia will have no choice but to cut prices if they want to avoid losing their market share.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 4, 2020)

It would not be that easy. Last time 2070S was just around 50-100$ costlier than 5700XT and people were still going for 2070S because of stability. Unless AMD proves their quality on the software side also, in high end GPUs, market share of Nvidia would not drop significantly.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 9, 2020)

Is nvidia expected to launch rtx 3060 in December this year? Will these gpus be priced similar to the rtx 2060 models?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 20, 2020)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Oh absolutely. The RX 6900XT undercuts the 3090 by a whopping 50% while promising similar performance.


I also support Amd gpu's here are benchmarks compared RX6900XT with 3090.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2020)

Those are AMD benchmarks. Wait for 3rd party reviews.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2020)

Digital Foundry :






Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2020)

RTX 3060 Ti Coming December 2nd - Faster Than RTX 2080 SUPER, Starting At $399

Nvidia GeForce RTX 3060 Ti GPU to Be Faster Than GeForce RTX 2080 Super



> Nvidia GeForce RTX 3060 Ti is priced at Rs. 35,900 for the Founders Edition card from Nvidia. It will be available in India from December 2, along with board partner cards from Asus, Colorful, EVGA, Gainward, Galaxy, Gigabyte, Innovision 3D, MSI, Palit, PNY, and Zotac.
> 
> Nvidia is also offering a one-year subscription to the Nvidia GeForce Now cloud gaming service upon purchasing GeForce RTX 3060 Ti in select countries.
> 
> Nvidia GeForce RTX 3060 Ti Founders Edition has improved specifications in almost every aspect compared to the Nvidia GeForce RTX 2060 Super Founders Edition but it also uses more power at 200W, compared to 175W for the latter.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2020)

*tpucdn.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti-founders-edition/images/relative-performance_3840-2160.png


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 2, 2020)

still no sign of it in india(3060 ti)


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> still no sign of it in india(3060 ti)



Oh there is
*www.primeabgb.com/buy-online-price...graphic-card-series=rtx-3060-ti&orderby=priceAsus strix OC is priced lower than Zotac twin edge  That must be a price error


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> still no sign of it in india(3060 ti)


I think @gagan_kumar has some contacts. PM him once.


----------



## monkey (Dec 2, 2020)

40k+ for 3060Tis!! 
When will we get decently priced cards??


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2020)

monkey said:


> 40k+ for 3060Tis!!
> When will we get decently priced cards??


Never! Sadly, this was expected as well.


----------



## monkey (Dec 2, 2020)

I am planning for a new desktop in February..looks like I'll have to go for RX 5600XT or equivalent..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 2, 2020)

monkey said:


> 40k+ for 3060Tis!!
> When will we get decently priced cards??


When we don't have to pay ridiculously high custom duty + GST on electronics, maybe then.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2020)

monkey said:


> I am planning for a new desktop in February..looks like I'll have to go for RX 5600XT or equivalent..


If you have "more" patience then might as well wait till April for AMD's counter for Nvidia 3060 *series and then decide.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 3, 2020)

The prices of these 3060tis are way too high, it seems with each new generation nvidia bumps up the costs of their gpus by a significant margin. 2060 was a sub 30k gpu, ideally 3060 should have been priced similar to it. 


Can a 3060ti be paired with a 550w psu, like the corsair txm 550?it seems the recommended power supply for these cards is 600-650w


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2020)

monkey said:


> 40k+ for 3060Tis!!
> When will we get decently priced cards??


Might be a while. Like a long while. 





monkey said:


> I am planning for a new desktop in February..looks like I'll have to go for RX 5600XT or equivalent..


Prices may not be the best even in this case. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> The prices of these 3060tis are way too high, it seems with each new generation nvidia bumps up the costs of their gpus by a significant margin. 2060 was a sub 30k gpu, ideally 3060 should have been priced similar to it.
> 
> 
> Can a 3060ti be paired with a 550w psu, like the corsair txm 550?it seems the recommended power supply for these cards is 600-650w


Even 2060 was priced higher, just because they believed how can they price it so low when it performs like 1080. Nvidia started it, AMD joined the trend because profit.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 3, 2020)

The only way prices can drop is when Chinese companies start making competent GPUs


----------



## Desmond (Dec 3, 2020)

Lets say that if we had to import these cards, how much custom duty would you have to pay? Asking because a lot of people are saying that it's cheaper to buy these abroad.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lets say that if we had to import these cards, how much custom duty would you have to pay? Asking because a lot of people are saying that it's cheaper to buy these abroad.


Custom duty is 18% on CIF value if imported under license. 
Without license it can go as high as 40% 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lets say that if we had to import these cards, how much custom duty would you have to pay? Asking because a lot of people are saying that it's cheaper to buy these abroad.


Drop the idea, only way one should get any electronic item from abroad is the good old "asking someone to bring it" method.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> The prices of these 3060tis are way too high, it seems with each new generation nvidia bumps up the costs of their gpus by a significant margin. 2060 was a sub 30k gpu, ideally 3060 should have been priced similar to it.
> 
> 
> Can a 3060ti be paired with a 550w psu, like the corsair txm 550?it seems the recommended power supply for these cards is 600-650w


3060Ti performs better than 2080 Super and close to 2080 Ti in some cases:
Sad to see the high prices though. 





Basically nvidia is forcing users into thinking if buying a used 2070S or 2080 for lower price than 3060Ti is worth it.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 11, 2020)

Wanted to play cyberpunk 2077 but it appears to be very gpu intensive, acc. To gameplay videos that are available online, a 1060 6gb can only give 30-40 fps on avg. at 1080p.

If i were to upgrade my gpu to run this game, will the 2070 super be a good choice? The zotac variant is available for 35k-is it worth buying?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 11, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Wanted to play cyberpunk 2077 but it appears to be very gpu intensive, acc. To gameplay videos that are available online, a 1060 6gb can only give 30-40 fps on avg. at 1080p.
> 
> If i were to upgrade my gpu to run this game, will the 2070 super be a good choice? The zotac variant is available for 35k-is it worth buying?


Increase your budget a bit and try to get 3060Ti, which is close to 2080S
*in.aorus.com/event_html/1764/
Prices are live on Vedant, PC Studio, GamesNComps
Reddit thread from official Rep : 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/IndianGaming/comments/kai5sq


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 12, 2020)

*videocardz.com/newz/manli-submits-geforce-rtx-3080-ti-rtx-3070-ti-rtx-3060-and-rtx-3050-to-eec


> The NVIDIA RTX 3080 Ti is the next-gen flagship GPU featuring a GA102-250 processor. The rumors point towards 10496 CUDA cores, which is the same number of cores as RTX 3090. Unlike the big brother, RTX 3080 Ti would only feature 20 GB of GDDR6X memory. This is obviously a response to the AMD Radeon RX 6900XT which feature 16GB of GDDR6 memory.
> 
> Meanwhile, NVIDIA RTX 3060 is expected to launch in two variants. The 12GB model should feature 3840 CUDA cores, while the RTX 3060 6GB is rumored to offer 3584 CUDA cores. Both models will compete in the mid-range market where AMD’s Navi 22 is later expected to appear as well.
> 
> The RTX 3050 is the first GA107-based graphics card. This is an entry-level SKU that will sport 4GB GDDR6 memory. This is also the first time NVIDIA will bring ray tracing and tensor cores to this market segment.



This is not looking good for us consumers from price standpoint.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Wanted to play cyberpunk 2077 but it appears to be very gpu intensive, acc. To gameplay videos that are available online, a 1060 6gb can only give 30-40 fps on avg. at 1080p.
> 
> If i were to upgrade my gpu to run this game, will the 2070 super be a good choice? The zotac variant is available for 35k-is it worth buying?


I'd say, don't upgrade to only play Cyberpunk. It's a badly optimized game.

Meanwhile, if you have a Ryzen CPU, there is a hack going around to improve performance. Small hack makes big improvements Cyberpunk 2077 for AMD CPUs


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 15, 2020)

Currently all the rtx gpus are priced way too high, my first choice was a 3060ti, but it costs a bit too much at the moment.

My cpu is intel i5 10400f, i think it might be able to handle the game but alas, my gpu cannot which is rather odd as it can run even some demanding titles like red dead redemption 2 at 40-55 fps at med settings at 1080p.

Even witcher 3 didn't have such poor optimization at launch.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 15, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> Currently all the rtx gpus are priced way too high, my first choice was a 3060ti, but it costs a bit too much at the moment.
> 
> My cpu is intel i5 10400f, i think it might be able to handle the game but alas, my gpu cannot which is rather odd as it can run even some demanding titles like red dead redemption 2 at 40-55 fps at med settings at 1080p.
> 
> Even witcher 3 didn't have such poor optimization at launch.


The thing is, the prices of these cards might come down, but by 1-2k at max. AMD will release their cards to not compete but to fill the gaps left in price segment. The FE version of 3060Ti costs 35900INR so AIB partners have priced it above 40k INR. In this Gigabyte sale last week, Eagle OC version was being sold at ~38K which many people bought from Vedant. I am not expecting the prices to go below this. Hope I am wrong on this.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 19, 2021)

Don't buy this guys. Just don't.

*www.techpowerup.com/277410/mysterious-geforce-gt-1010-rears-its-head-targeting-oems


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Don't buy this guys. Just don't.
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/277410/mysterious-geforce-gt-1010-rears-its-head-targeting-oems



wondering why even Nvidia bother to come out with this piece of crap ? Or they are too excited about something else ( giving investors something new to cheer on and continue the positive vibe )


----------



## Desmond (Jan 26, 2021)

chimera201 said:


> Don't buy this guys. Just don't.
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/277410/mysterious-geforce-gt-1010-rears-its-head-targeting-oems


Not even for HTPC? Surely this can drive video if nothing else.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Not even for HTPC? Surely this can drive video if nothing else.



Just use iGPU ?


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 10, 2021)

*www.techspot.com/news/88571-geforce-gt-710-can-run-horizon-zero-dawn.html


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 10, 2021)

The current GPU prices are so bad that 5500XT seems like a good option now. Is there any possibility the prices will come down after 6 months?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2021)

I think 3070 price is justified 44k. Seems like a great deal


----------



## TheSloth (Feb 10, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> I think 3070 price is justified 44k. Seems like a great deal


yeah. Both 3060Ti and 3070 FE are priced almost right. but the entire market has just turned very bad now. RX570 for 19K is just too much to even look at. Is this because Elon Musk spoke about crypto currencies?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 12, 2021)

Does anyone have any update on GPUs coming back into stock?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 12, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Does anyone have any update on GPUs coming back into stock?


Check RPTech


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2021)

Allu Azad said:


> Check RPTech


Only Nvidia cards


----------



## aby geek (May 24, 2021)

*rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti.htmlWho ever is looking for this should get it now.

Btw is Rptech the new name for rashi peripherals?


----------



## TheSloth (May 24, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti.htmlWho ever is looking for this should get it now.
> 
> Btw is Rptech the new name for rashi peripherals?


No idea if its Rashi or not but they are official retailers of Nvidia in India. You can find them through nvidia's main page as well.


----------



## aby geek (May 24, 2021)

It is mentioned in about us page that they are a subsidiary of rashi peripherals. 
So will they sell at the mentioned 36k or final total will be more?


----------



## TheSloth (May 24, 2021)

aby geek said:


> It is mentioned in about us page that they are a subsidiary of rashi peripherals.
> So will they sell at the mentioned 36k or final total will be more?


I think they are selling only at the mentioned price. May be 36K+18% GST but they are legit. Many people have bought from this store and gave feedback on Indian gaming subreddit.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2021)

Are these nvidia branded founders edition products ? How the hell did they get access to it ?


----------



## aby geek (May 24, 2021)

^^They have always been the distributor for Nvidia haven't they?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2021)

rptech is a trade name of Rashi Peripherals.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2021)

Gone out of stock but with Bitcoin price plunging we may get a fair chance to get graphic cards at reasonable price next year may be.


----------



## TheSloth (May 25, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Are these nvidia branded founders edition products ? How the hell did they get access to it ?


They are getting FE stock directly from NVidia.


----------



## TheSloth (May 25, 2021)

topgear said:


> Gone out of stock but with Bitcoin price plunging we may get a fair chance to get graphic cards at reasonable price next year may be.


yeah i checked within 30 mins of aby's post and everything was out of stock. 

But its better to keep on it. I think people are already using telegram group to get notification from the bots for RPTech. I think I read this on indian Gaming subreddit. Anyone wants to get their hands on FE should do the same.


----------



## Arnab (May 26, 2021)

really cant believe that GPU prices are storming like hell.  This is insane!! I was about to buy a RTX gigabyte 3070 which was priced at 55K INR and now its like, 1.20L INR. Dude WTF!  Really?


----------



## Arnab (May 26, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> yeah i checked within 30 mins of aby's post and everything was out of stock.
> 
> But its better to keep on it. I think people are already using telegram group to get notification from the bots for RPTech. I think I read this on indian Gaming subreddit. Anyone wants to get their hands on FE should do the same.


How should i get hands on the TG channels?  I want to get 1 of those 3070 FE as i Cant afford the OCd versions of 3070 . 

can you advice please


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2021)

Which TG channels? I knew that prices are not going to go down anytime soon. That is why I sucked it up and bought mine as soon as stocks became available back in February.


----------



## Arnab (May 26, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Which TG channels? I knew that prices are not going to go down anytime soon. That is why I sucked it up and bought mine as soon as stocks became available back in February.


Wise of You man!  I am stalled now


----------



## Arnab (May 27, 2021)

This news make any  difference you guys think ?
*www.businessinsider.in/cryptocurre...ed-for-crypto-mining/articleshow/82800344.cms


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 29, 2021)

Arnab said:


> really cant believe that GPU prices are storming like hell.  This is insane!! I was about to buy a RTX gigabyte 3070 which was priced at 55K INR and now its like, 1.20L INR. Dude WTF!  Really?


This is 100% the distributors looking at price jack-ups abroad to rip Indian customers off.


----------



## aby geek (May 29, 2021)

*techdreams.co.in/product-category/graphics-cards/page/2/Youtuber tech dreams has decent prices on his store. So if anyone really needs a gpu get in touch with them.


----------



## TheSloth (May 30, 2021)

Arnab said:


> How should i get hands on the TG channels?  I want to get 1 of those 3070 FE as i Cant afford the OCd versions of 3070 .
> 
> can you advice please


I dont know about channels myself but i saw some people mentioning about it on reddit. may be ask once in indian subreddit you might get answer there.


----------



## Arnab (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> *techdreams.co.in/product-category/graphics-cards/page/2/Youtuber tech dreams has decent prices on his store. So if anyone really needs a gpu get in touch with them.


Not getting anything in stock. Shouldd i contact them?




Extreme Gamer said:


> This is 100% the distributors looking at price jack-ups abroad to rip Indian customers off.


Exactly, They are trying to manipulate the market and forcing us to pay that much high. 



TheSloth said:


> I dont know about channels myself but i saw some people mentioning about it on reddit. may be ask once in indian subreddit you might get answer there.


Thanks, i will do that. 
But i tried a lot and looked every noon and corners.


----------



## aby geek (May 30, 2021)

Ya contact them  and ask about both gpu and custom quotes.


----------



## Arnab (May 30, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Ya contact them  and ask about both gpu and custom quotes.


Already called them , now i have to mail.


----------



## monkey (May 31, 2021)

I don't get it - Authorised distributors in India should be getting the GPUs directly from the company (manufacturer) and it is not the manufacturer who has increased the price by 100-300%. It is done by largely by the retailers abroad as outside India the concept of MRP is not there. In the US you can buy a product for $ 100 and sell it at $1000 and nobody will question you. But in India if the MRP has been published then selling it at a higher price is totally illegal. Also if the distributor is getting the product for $100 then they cannot sell it for $1000 or whatever high price they like. Its called price rigging which attracts penalty in India. 

Has anybody checked the printed MRP on the GPU box? Also there are ways to find import price for the item from the customs. Can anybody check that?


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2021)

Key points:

Will be API agnostic across DirectX 11 and 12 and Vulkan.
Will have four quality presets.
Will work on AMD 6000, 5000, RX 500, Vega and various APUs.
Will also work on Nvidia cards 10 series cards. Video not clear on other models.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 3, 2021)

Who is the distributor for radeon graphics in India? AMD lists Ingram micro but they don't have any gpu on their website.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 3, 2021)

aby geek said:


> Who is the distributor for radeon graphics in India? AMD lists Ingram micro but they don't have any gpu on their website.


Its Rashi. Just like Nvidia.


----------



## Arnab (Jun 4, 2021)

Gollum said:


> Its Rashi. Just like Nvidia.


Why everything is in hand of RASHI. Thats pathetic!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2021)

This guy is taking initiative to solve the gpu problem. Lets support him.
BTW he talks about 3 types of 3080ti what is the difference between them?


----------



## shreeux (Jun 25, 2021)

*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R...drop-from-their-inflated-prices.547261.0.html


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2021)

shreeux said:


> *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-R...drop-from-their-inflated-prices.547261.0.html


I wonder whether it will translate to the Indian market as well...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 13, 2021)

Nvidia's reportedly planning to re-introduce its RTX 2060 with a 12GB memory upgrade


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Nvidia's reportedly planning to re-introduce its RTX 2060 with a 12GB memory upgrade


Why can't they just "re-launch" 2060 as a 3050 with reduced price instead?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 22, 2021)

*Nvidia’s latest driver brings DLSS support to 28 new games*

*www.gadgetsnow.com/us/technology-n..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=toiweb_hpwidget


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2021)

Why use the 2060 name? Perhaps because they are rehashing the chipset?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 1, 2021)

The Asus X Noctua RTX 3070 is exactly what I wanted it to be: so brown


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2021)

Sapphire PULSE AMD Radeon RX 6600 XT 8GB @ 66.2k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 26, 2021)

Will GPUs Get Cheap After Ethereum Ends GPU Mining? Unfortunately, It Depends


----------



## aby geek (Dec 26, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sapphire PULSE AMD Radeon RX 6600 XT 8GB @ 66.2k



That one is 63k now and what do you think about these.
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...x-6600-xt-mech-2x-8g-ocv1-gddr6-graphic-card/
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...-xt-eagle-8g-graphics-card-gv-r66xteagle-8gd/
*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-rev...atx-video-card-rog-strix-rx6600xt-o8g-gaming/
Some 3060 are starting from 61k which would be better in these price points?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 26, 2021)

Some small sellers have RTX 3060 for under 55k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2021)

Intel ARC Alchemist Graphics Lineup To Launch In March With Two High-End Variants: DG2-512 16 GB GPU To Tackle RTX 3070 Ti & DG2-384 12 GB Tackles RTX 3060 Ti


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2021)

bssunilreddy said:


> Intel ARC Alchemist Graphics Lineup To Launch In March With Two High-End Variants: DG2-512 16 GB GPU To Tackle RTX 3070 Ti & DG2-384 12 GB Tackles RTX 3060 Ti


I seriously hope those are bad for mining, good for gaming (even without RT & DLSS), sane pricing & good supply. Will help gamers while kicking AMD & Nvidia.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 30, 2021)

Their battlemage is going to lock horns with ada lovelace in march 2023


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 30, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> I seriously hope those are bad for mining, good for gaming (even without RT & DLSS), sane pricing & good supply. Will help gamers while kicking AMD & Nvidia.


Unfortunately, mining on GPUs is more profitable for manufacturers and I really doubt Intel want to pass on this opportunity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2021)

Intel's ARC Alchemist GPU Specifications and Release Dates Leak


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Unfortunately, mining on GPUs is more profitable for manufacturers and I really doubt Intel want to pass on this opportunity.


Intel can afford to gain market share of gamers by taking a bit less profits. Intel can play the long game if they want as the mining craze will likely go down sometime, more like a short term gain. We can only hope.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2021)

Mining craze will die down. **conditions apply.*


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 31, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Mining craze will die down. **conditions apply.*


Yeah. As of now it looks like it will only pick up from here and grow. Only new tech which isn't based on gaming GPUs can save (desktop)PC gaming at this point.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 31, 2021)

Wasn't etherium mining shutting down in Jan?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 5, 2022)

Looks like RTX 3050 has officially been announced:

*www.nvidia.com/en-in/geforce/graph...uz_hYPmNANJaHfK9GRcbIfNWpDpTUs4og5E8t0zr6I7xo


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 5, 2022)

Lmao 22k starting price, clownvision activated.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 6, 2022)

How much cheaper will the 6500xt be?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2022)

aby geek said:


> How much cheaper will the 6500xt be?


These are all 4GB cards right?
Any 8GB version cards are coming from this type of GPU's?
Please reply. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 6, 2022)

judging by the fact that a 3600 is not that great for gaming,i wonder how much worse the RTX 3050 will be in terms of performance-perhaps it will be roughly in the same league as an old 2060.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 6, 2022)

Doesnt the 3050ti replace the old 2060 performance point?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> judging by the fact that a 3600 is not that great for gaming,i wonder how much worse the RTX 3050 will be in terms of performance-perhaps it will be roughly in the same league as an old 2060.


You mean by 3060 right
Then I don't need to buy a new GPU until mine goes kaput because of this stupid pricing.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2022)

aby geek said:


> Doesnt the 3050ti replace the old 2060 performance point?


If this replaces and gives 8GB VRAM version then I will buy this or else no.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 6, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> If this replaces and gives 8GB VRAM version then I will buy this or else no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


You don't need to replace GPU IMO. If you had registered for 3060Ti FE queue, that's a good upgrade, if you win the lottery.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2022)

Intel Arc Alchemist GPUs – release date, price, specs, and benchmarks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 11, 2022)

Stolen EVGA GeForce RTX 30 Graphics Cards Found & Being Sold By Vietnamese Retailer


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 15, 2022)

Nvidia expects graphics card supply to improve in the second half of 2022


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 Benchmarks Show Poor Crypto Mining But Faster Than RX 6500 XT Graphics Performance


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3090 Ti Graphics Card Specs, Performance, Price & Availability - Everything You Need To Know


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

NVIDIA Silently Raises Prices of Its Entire GeForce RTX 30 Founders Edition Graphics Cards Family In Europe, Up To 6.4% Increase


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

Intel Xe Alchemist: Everything we know about Intel's gaming GPU


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3050 Benchmarks Show Poor Crypto Mining But Faster Than RX 6500 XT Graphics Performance


So 3050 is like a 1660S with RT cores. Not bad if available at decent prices.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> So 3050 is like a 1660S with RT cores. Not bad if available at decent prices.


Is it a viable alternative for RTX2060 6GB because it comes with 8GB VRAM ? Or Should I go with RTX3060 or RX6600XT in order to compete with my 2060 then?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is it a viable alternative for RTX2060 6GB because it comes with 8GB VRAM ? Or Should I go with RTX3060 or RX6600XT in order to compete with my 2060 then?


You will get a 20-25% jump in performance, but considering current scenario, in a way you can wait. For 1080p, 6600XT has a 10% lead over 3060 but at 1440p it reduces to ~5%. If you don't care about DLSS &/or game at 1080p mainly, 6600XT is good. Saw it at 50k with a seller recently.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 24, 2022)

^what should be the correct indian pricing for 6600XT and 6500XT?
Even though 6600XT is far off from 3060Ti, the market price seem to be equal to it.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 24, 2022)

Where is 6600xt in the performance hierarchy?
This is the cheapest I have found.
*www.vedantcomputers.com/msi-radeon...eru0ZAiCy2YgDflz5pHSi686ypdHuCRhoChzkQAvD_BwE


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 24, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> ^what should be the correct indian pricing for 6600XT and 6500XT?
> Even though 6600XT is far off from 3060Ti, the market price seem to be equal to it.


ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6500 XT OC Edition 4GB GDDR6 , this seems quite far fetched maybe the pricing will drop down to 20k , the 3060ti goes about  20k higher than cheapest 6600xt when i looked up on sites and cheaper than 3060 (around 10k best) and delivers more


----------



## K_akash_i (Jan 24, 2022)

K_akash_i said:


> ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6500 XT OC Edition 4GB GDDR6 , this seems quite far fetched maybe the pricing will drop down to 20k , the 3060ti goes about  20k higher than 6600xt when i looked up on sites and cheaper than 3060 (around 10k) and delivers more


www.vedantcomputers.com
on mdcomputers prices seems odd as u can get 3060 cheapest at  60k and 6600xt at 64k(11k higher than vedant)
does anyone have any speculations about radeon w6400 pricing and launch?


----------



## aby geek (Jan 24, 2022)

6500xt is crap don't waste money


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Leaked Slides showcases the memory configs of Intel's ARC Alchemist GPUs


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Need to see how much Crypto Ban in Russia will affect mining and there by bring down GPU prices.

Bitcoin and Ethereum Values Tumbles as Russia Considers Banning Crypto Trading & Mining


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Intel Arc Alchemist 'Xe-HPG' GPUs Specs, Performance, Price & Availability - Everything You Need To Know


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2022)

Good news everybody: Nvidia's RTX 3050 appears to be rubbish at mining


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Good news everybody: Nvidia's RTX 3050 appears to be rubbish at mining



With crypto price sliding we shall see more of these rubbish at mining cards ... ever wonder why in the name of chip shortage only gpu and processor prices went up ( only talking about pc category ) but not the price of motherboards ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 26, 2022)

topgear said:


> With crypto price sliding we shall see more of these rubbish at mining cards ... ever wonder why in the name of chip shortage only gpu and processor prices went up ( only talking about pc category ) but not the price of motherboards ?


Mobos don't consume same chips produced in foundries to be used in processor & gpu & chip shortage is not universal but depends on categories(reason why automobile sector will face longer chip shortage than pc market). However crypto prices do factor significantly in pricing strategy of gpu card manufacturers nowadays because they don't want others to profit from their products without getting an adequate share themselves.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 14, 2022)

*i.imgur.com/JavGZD4.png


----------



## mitraark (Feb 14, 2022)

3050 at 35k at par of an 1070. Somewhat of a relief for gamers, given the situation in the last few years.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2022)

Those who bought 30 series cards early on before covid and crypto. They are so damn lucky. I had the chance too, Rs 44k for 3070 founders edition. Although didnt go, as I went for laptop later on due to travel reasons.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 8, 2022)

GPU NEWS Channel


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2022)

*www.pcgamer.com/intel-arc-desktop-gpu/


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 8, 2022)

*mdcomputers.in/msi-gtx-1660-super-ventus-xs-oc.html ₹25,999
Quite low for this card after really really long time. Any idea if  this is stock clearance?


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 8, 2022)

not bad pricing,however it would make more sense to go for something newer like RX 6600XT or even rtx 2060 by spending a couple of thousands extra above 26k.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> not bad pricing,however it would make more sense to go for something newer like RX 6600XT or even rtx 2060 by spending a couple of thousands extra above 26k.


RX6600 is 32k now, better deal. RTX 3050 would be ok for 23-25k though as you will then pay 20% extra for 20% performance improvement.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 9, 2022)

RX6600 is around 40k
RX6650XT 45k-50k
RX6750XT 75k
AMD pricing so just too bad. I think nothing is competitive with Nvidia but just rather sits in middle with their performance and pricing albeit on higher end. At price around 70k, one can go with 3070 and 3070Ti

RTX 3050 seem to be going at 35k-45k,
RTX 3060Ti 50k-70k

With all this, 1660S at 26k looks so enticing for budget card.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 9, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> RX6600 is around 40k
> RX6650XT 45k-50k
> RX6750XT 75k
> AMD pricing so just too bad. I think nothing is competitive with Nvidia but just rather sits in middle with their performance and pricing albeit on higher end. At price around 70k, one can go with 3070 and 3070Ti
> ...


Prices have fell actually for AMD as well.
6600 - 32k
6600XT - 38k
6650XT - 42k
6700XT - 60k

RTX 3060 - 38k
3060Ti - 52k
3070 - 60k

These prices are present on md, vedant & primeabgb as well. Some small sellers have 3070 as low as 55k.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 10, 2022)

This is the right price for  NVIDIA AIB cards:
3060 @ 35K
3060Ti @ 40K
3070 @ 50K
3080 @ 65-70K
3080 12GB @ 80K
3080 Ti is basically money grab from Nvidia

 If you pay more than this, you're just feeding the greedy retailers.  

AMD had set the MSRP higher at launch for 6000 series, hence they are not worth considering. 

Better to wait for next gen at this point.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2022)

Hmmm I think 6650XT is better value at this point because of very high cost of 3060Ti offered by local retailers. But Is the 42k version with dual fans is adequate for hot Indian climate?
Edit:
Sorry I thought this is GPU related queries thread, hence posted above comments. My bad.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2022)

Hmm, to assemble a whole config with RTX3080 will go more than 200k


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 10, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, to assemble a whole config with RTX3080 will go more than 200k


No I don't think so. 3080 can perform at max with i5-12600 or 5600X, or I would guess even i5-12400. if 3080 can be purchased within 80K-90K, then its easily doable within 2L INR with all premium components.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2022)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm, to assemble a whole config with RTX3080 will go more than 200k


IMO, without monitor can be done for 170k or so with i7 12700 that too. Putting i5 on 3080 seems kind of unfair to me.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 11, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> IMO, without monitor can be done for 170k or so with i7 12700 that too. Putting i5 on 3080 seems kind of unfair to me.


Don't you think if it's only for gaming then 3080 will pair well with i5? That remaining budget can be used for monitor then. After reading Zangetsu's post I am assuming here that a PC with 3080 will be used mostly to play games.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 11, 2022)

Darth Vader said:


> This is the right price for  NVIDIA AIB cards:
> 3060 @ 35K
> 3060Ti @ 40K
> 3070 @ 50K
> ...


There was a time when 3070 was available for 44k. Before the dark times


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 11, 2022)

Nerevarine said:


> There was a time when 3070 was available for 44k. Before the dark times


True.
The price quoted was the Max. for certain high end models like Strix OC/Aorus Master Xtreme/ Zotac Holo etc.  Rest of the models with poor cooling/OC should cost less than FE IMO.
I think its better to ditch the 3XXX/6XXX cards altogether at this point.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 11, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Don't you think if it's only for gaming then 3080 will pair well with i5? That remaining budget can be used for monitor then. After reading Zangetsu's post I am assuming here that a PC with 3080 will be used mostly to play games.


With MSI B660M A Pro mobo, upgrade to i7 12700 is like another 12-13k. If you are spending 80k+ on a top end GPU, better get a relatively high end CPU. Surely i5 12400 will pair well as well with 3080 for 1440p gaming. In case someone decides to just upgrade GPU later, 12700 will be better. Anyways, whoever is buying should take the call personally.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2022)

PowerColor Fighter AMD Radeon™ RX 6700XT @ 54.99k


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 2, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> PowerColor Fighter AMD Radeon™ RX 6700XT @ 54.99k


An MSI 2 fan 6700XT has been 53k for some time now. Still, good to see prices falling.


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 4, 2022)

*rptechindia.in/nvidia-geforce-rtx-3060-ti.htmlThey raised the price from 35500 to 38000k INR. Any idea why? They should  be reducing the price for such 2 year old card. What is happening?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> PowerColor Fighter AMD Radeon™ RX 6700XT @ 54.99k


is it better than a 3060ti?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is it better than a 3060ti?


Yes in every way because don't fall for Nvidias DLSS because AMD has FSR 2.0 which works the same way and has support for Ray Tracing also.
That's why I took a loan and bought RX6600XT because this is our Indian engineers innovation. 
Raja Koduri not Lisa sus.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## K_akash_i (Jul 4, 2022)

now that fsr 2.0  has been made open source , maybe more games will get fsr 2.0 support


----------



## K_akash_i (Jul 4, 2022)

there is no big advantage in 6700xt  over 3060ti when i checked benchmarking videos


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jul 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> That's why I took a loan and bought RX6600XT


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 4, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes in every way because don't fall for Nvidias DLSS because AMD has FSR 2.0 which works the same way and has support for Ray Tracing also.
> That's why I took a loan and bought RX6600XT because this is our Indian engineers innovation.
> Raja Koduri not Lisa sus.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


how much did you pay for the rx6600xt?did you buy it when the gpu prices were high?
What gpu did you have before the rx6600xt?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> is it better than a 3060ti?


No, similar performance. Nvidia GPUs can use FSR 2.0, so I will give it an advantage over AMD cards, unless AMD one is much cheaper. 12GB VRAM is helpful at times, esp at 4K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> how much did you pay for the rx6600xt?did you buy it when the gpu prices were high?
> What gpu did you have before the rx6600xt?


I paid 48k while the GPU prices were at their highest.
Now want to upgrade to rx6700xt but don't have monies and if I take another loan my wifey will surely kill me this time as she told me so.

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 4, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> No, similar performance. Nvidia GPUs can use FSR 2.0, so I will give it an advantage over AMD cards, unless AMD one is much cheaper. 12GB VRAM is helpful at times, esp at 4K.


No I think 6700xt is best for 4k while 3070ti is best for 4k
6600xt is best for 2k similarly 3060ti is best for 2k

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2022)

^You are comparing it wrong.
6600XT is 1080p card
3060Ti and 6700XT are equal(to say) and are for 1440p but the price of 6700XT in India makes it a bad choice
3070Ti is way better than these cards and comes under 4k low game settings.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> ^You are comparing it wrong.
> 6600XT is 1080p card
> 3060Ti and 6700XT are equal(to say) and are for 1440p but the price of 6700XT in India makes it a bad choice
> 3070Ti is way better than these cards and comes under 4k low game settings.


I have a 1440p display which 32GK650F. Should I upgrade my GPU to either 3060ti or 6700xt?

Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> ^You are comparing it wrong.
> 6600XT is 1080p card
> 3060Ti and 6700XT are equal(to say) and are for 1440p but the price of 6700XT in India makes it a bad choice
> 3070Ti is way better than these cards and comes under 4k low game settings.


Honestly, 3070Ti at 65k makes no sense, better increase the budget by ~10k for 3080. It is not even 10% faster than 3070, still has 8GB VRAM, more VRAM would have helped it. At least 3070 is like 12-13% faster than 3060Ti. So depending on price, usually just pick one among 3060Ti or 3070 or even 6700XT (beware of lack of DLSS here).

My 3070 is also potent for 4K gaming but 8GB VRAM hurts it. FH5 with VRAM leak issue can't run it at extreme preset with background apps, I get 84fps on benchmark run but in game after sometime I get a VRAM full warning. Also, FC6 at 4K with ultra HD textures has poor performance on 8GB VRAM.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have a 1440p display which 32GK650F. Should I upgrade my GPU to either 3060ti or 6700xt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Again I will say, do not upgrade. You have 6600XT, stick with it for a few years. It can run games at 2K decently for the time being. Unless you earn money from your PC, it is not worth the financial constraints


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Honestly, 3070Ti at 65k makes no sense, better increase the budget by ~10k for 3080. It is not even 10% faster than 3070, still has 8GB VRAM, more VRAM would have helped it. At least 3070 is like 12-13% faster than 3060Ti. So depending on price, usually just pick one among 3060Ti or 3070 or even 6700XT (beware of lack of DLSS here).
> 
> My 3070 is also potent for 4K gaming but 8GB VRAM hurts it. FH5 with VRAM leak issue can't run it at extreme preset with background apps, I get 84fps on benchmark run but in game after sometime I get a VRAM full warning. Also, FC6 at 4K with ultra HD textures has poor performance on 8GB VRAM.
> 
> View attachment 21633


I never thought 8GB VRAM will fall short for 1440p gaming!! I understand the texture packs are getting heavier each year but thought 1440p at Ultra preset(not all but most games) is fine for 8GB VRAM and only 4K needs higher VRAM size.
What happens once you get VRAM full warning inside game, does it affect performance/visuals ?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 5, 2022)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have a 1440p display which 32GK650F. Should I upgrade my GPU to either 3060ti or 6700xt?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M317F using Tapatalk


Are you not getting 144fps in the games you play? If you are really dissatisfied with current performance then you can upgrade, it's upto you how do you want to spend money.. Both 3060Ti and 6700XT are not that powerful than 6600XT but cost more for okay-ish performance gain, especially 6700XT. Now you can find Zotac 3060Ti below 50K. If you really want to upgrade, go for 3070 model which has decent cooling performance.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 5, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> I never thought 8GB VRAM will fall short for 1440p gaming!! I understand the texture packs are getting heavier each year but thought 1440p at Ultra preset(not all but most games) is fine for 8GB VRAM and only 4K needs higher VRAM size.
> What happens once you get VRAM full warning inside game, does it affect performance/visuals ?


*VRAM leak is an issue/bug in FH5. *FH5 just shows an error message after some time, can potentially continue playing by closing background apps to reduce VRAM usage by those apps. I see 1.5GB VRAM usage with my 2 monitors & just the browser running.

Normally, 8GB VRAM is fine for 1440p ultra, not for 4K though. 3070 is powerful enough for 4K ultra in many games though, that's the sad part. It is like laptop 3050Ti GPU which is powerful for 1080p ultra, but 4GB VRAM causes issues in certain games.

I played CP 2077 at 1440p with ultra textures w/o issues. That is one of the most demanding games currently. I saw upto 7.3GB total VRAM usage in that, avg at 6 - 6.5GB.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 6, 2022)

does the memory leak issue in FH5 plague cards with lower VRAM (ie those with 4-6 gb ram like rtx 2060/1060 6gb etc)?

Will a 3060 12gb fare better than 3060ti in situations where more vram is required?


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 6, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does the memory leak issue in FH5 plague cards with lower VRAM (ie those with 4-6 gb ram like rtx 2060/1060 6gb etc)?
> 
> Will a 3060 12gb fare better than 3060ti in situations where more vram is required?


3060Ti is a better card and will last you longer than 3060.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does the memory leak issue in FH5 plague cards with lower VRAM (ie those with 4-6 gb ram like rtx 2060/1060 6gb etc)?
> 
> Will a 3060 12gb fare better than 3060ti in situations where more vram is required?


Yes, more VRAM will help for sure, but 3060Ti is always better otherwise. 

In my old laptop with 2060 6GB, after an hour of gaming, my fps used to start dropping. I was playing at 1080p, didn't get a VRAM full error though. I didn't observe that on my PC, but get error at extreme preset at 2K after some time, that's all. I recently saw some texture issues, so keeping textures at high these days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 16, 2022)

*www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/rtx-4090-ti-cancelled-melting

So here goes


> If you were hoping to bag an Nvidia RTX 4090 Ti graphics card in the near future, you may want to rethink your plans as it appears that team green is reportedly cancelling its potentially most powerful Lovelace GPU for now. This isn’t without good reason, though, as reports suggest that the would-be RTX 4000 flagship in its current state is prone to melting itself.
> 
> According to sources close to Moore’s Law Is Dead, the RTX 4090 Ti is simply “just too much for now,” and won’t be heading to market to pick up the title of best graphics card for team green anytime soon. That task will be headed up by the RTX 4090, which is set to launch very soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2022)




----------

